# ["Closed" Temporarily]Have your dreams & nightmares interpreted!



## FelicityShadow (Oct 13, 2015)

**Rules are under development**
*This is temporarily closed for new dreams until I can catch up to all of the ones that I wasn't able to get to during my break. I also need to develop some guidelines in the meanwhile. Please don't post any dreams until I say that this is opened again. Sorry for the inconvenience!*

Well I'm not an actual dream interpreter, but I used to do this with my friends and they've told me that a lot of it was pretty accurate. I miss doing this so I figure, why not? Got a dream or nightmare that you just can't figure out? Post it here or PM it to me and I'll try my best to figure out what it means. Please be as detailed as you can be, but don't force any details if you can't remember them. I may also ask questions about the dream so be prepared! Also, please post within the site guidelines. I don't want anyone to get in trouble. Examples of important details are color (if there is color) and type of room.

*Please limit your dream postings to two dreams per post per 24 hours.*

Here's the website I use in case you're wondering what I reference: dream website


----------



## Munyo (Oct 13, 2015)

I do have dreams that I wonder about, even though they are very unpleasant. Have fun with the interpretations! c:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 13, 2015)

i saw a mango in the sky, reflected in the water below

some wud call it a mangota

wat does it mean


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 13, 2015)

This is a bit creepy, but here goes.

When I was very young, I had a dream that there was a cut up body of an old man under the wood flooring. I didn't see the body, but It was a secret between me and my older sister. The reason it was a secret was because we had killed and put him there. ( although, I didn't actually see myself do it in the dream). 

This dream was very disturbing, because I wouldn't hurt a fly. I then had recurring dreams about this. Sometimes the body was burried outside, and sometimes it was all wrapped up in a coffin. My sister and I were afraid of getting caught by the police. These dreams started around age 4 to about age 10.


----------



## milkday (Oct 13, 2015)

I was in my sister's room, only it wasn't my sister's. I did not have a sister. The decorations were the same, though. A trapdoor opened above my head and a body fell and dangled. Cut to a night time tea party with "family" (not my family) where I, and some new friends try to smuggle the ghost of the body into the party to find the murderer. To add to the weirdness, I woke up desperate to know who Rose from Titanic married...


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 13, 2015)

Ok, this one is really weird, but here I go:

So, I'm an orphan in an orphanage, but funnily enough, all the other orphans are my cousins and my brother. Then, the minder of us comes in, wearing a pink sparkly dress and tells us "The poor old lady blew down the poor old door". Then all of a sudden, the "poor old lady" comes in and she starts eating us children. By eating us, I mean taking the tops of our heads off the reveal mash potato inside, which she eats. We all line up waiting to be "eaten". When it's my turn, I say, "you can eat me, but only if you put me back together again". "Put you back together again?" The poor old lady asks. Then I woke up.

Some additional info~

•I was sleeping in my aunts and uncles apartment, which I loved the building, but I thought the bedroom was scary.

•The whole dream seemed to be based around the 1800s

•The entire orphanage seemed to be made of greyish wood.

As I said, this is WEIRD. I'd love it if you could find the meaning, though!


----------



## milkday (Oct 13, 2015)

nic, I think that beats mine in weirdness factor


----------



## heitann (Oct 13, 2015)

I've had a few over the past 2-3 weeks that I can't forget... 3 Weeks ago or do I had a dream that took place on a sandy mountainside.. It seemed to be a race of some sort. I was viewing it from inside a grey rock carved out in the middle of the track.. It was a very sunny day. My father was one of them because I remember in the dream I yelled out to him when he was shot with a rifle from behind, although he looked nothing like my dad, he had exaggerated biceps and white hair, my dad is strong but not that muscular and he has black hair with a bit of grey crawling in. I woke up just after witnessing him being shot and screaming out to him.. 

My second dream a week ago or so was once again him being killed, but this time he was shot with an arrow which penetrated his chest. I don't remember many details because that's the farthest point I remember and once again I instantly woke up afterwards.. Last night I had a dream of someone trying to break the door knob at my old house and try to enter but I knocked him out with one of those poles you use to open high up windows.. 

I'd say I'm a bit superstitious and I always worry about my family and if there okay, sometimes even I start to feel this feeling of panic that something might have happened to them randomly.. 
Additionally I play a lot of LoL which I might also attribute to the violence of my dreams.. 

A few years ago I had repetitive dreams that kept coming. Everytime it was on the green carpet floor of my family's first home trying to get up and trying to say something but nothing would come out of my voice as much as I struggled..


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 13, 2015)

I always have nightmares about being trapped in places xD
I'll be running away from a car, and I'll be like...sucked in...or a creepy room in a house. I'll try and run and grab onto people's hands, and try to scream but they ignore me and I end up being locked in the car or room or whatever xD 

I also had a dream about cartoon cats hissing and scratching on a door.... 0.0 
It terrified me so much but in the morning I laughed my head off about it


----------



## ams (Oct 13, 2015)

My teeth always fall out in my dreams


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

I always have dreams of my loved ones having something wrong with them


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

Over the period of a few nights, I had a dream about a giant eye in pitch black space. Eventually, I saw myself standing before it, but the surrounding was space. All it did was slowly suck in all the light, stars, everything... and then eventually me as well.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Over the period of a few nights, I had a dream about a giant eye in pitch black space. Eventually, I saw myself standing before it, but the surrounding was space. All it did was slowly suck in all the light, stars, everything... and then eventually me as well.



sounds like a wrinkle in time


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

piichinu said:


> sounds like a wrinkle in time



Hm... sounds like the title of a book.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... sounds like the title of a book.



it is a book uwu


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2015)

Lately I've been having dreams that include snakes... many many snakes. Usually the setting is at my nana's cottage or my own cottage and it involves having hundreds of snakes slithering around the whole property. Only a few of my dreams involve being bitten/filled with venom, most of the time the snakes are either slithering around and minding their own business or are chasing me. 
The weird thing about these critters are that they're huge, way larger than normal. There is always one giant snake, usually it's black and it's the biggest out of all of them, kind of like a "king" if you will. 

It's very weird but it's a reoccurring theme. Easily six time this "genre" of dream has happened to me.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

piichinu said:


> it is a book uwu



Hurray, I guessed right! Actually I just looked it up, RIP.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow I didn't expect to get this many responses! Don't worry I'll definitely get to interpreting them. I just gotta deal with moving back to school and finishing my last essay. I'll get to them tomorrow, I promise!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 14, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> i saw a mango in the sky, reflected in the water below
> 
> some wud call it a mangota
> 
> wat does it mean



Water in general is supposed to reflect the subconsciousness, so perhaps your dream is about you reflecting on whatever a mango means to you. Dreams also tend to be very puny, so if you are in a relationship that isn't working out for you, perhaps the dream is telling you to "man go" and let go of the relationship. 



Spoiler:  



Here is the meaning of mango in dreams



- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> This is a bit creepy, but here goes.
> 
> When I was very young, I had a dream that there was a cut up body of an old man under the wood flooring. I didn't see the body, but It was a secret between me and my older sister. The reason it was a secret was because we had killed and put him there. ( although, I didn't actually see myself do it in the dream).
> 
> This dream was very disturbing, because I wouldn't hurt a fly. I then had recurring dreams about this. Sometimes the body was burried outside, and sometimes it was all wrapped up in a coffin. My sister and I were afraid of getting caught by the police. These dreams started around age 4 to about age 10.



Hey it's no problem! This must have been really disturbing your you as a child.  Creepy dreams or nightmares usually are there to tell you to pay attention to something in your life. They're usually scary so that they can grab your attention easily. We do remember a lot of our nightmares because they are scary no? 

An old man in general is supposed to reflect wisdom. The fact that this old man is dead and hidden might mean that when you were young you had this hidden wisdom inside of you that hasn't come out yet or was neglected. However, seeing this old man cut up might mean that you were trying to understand this aspect of yourself that hidden. This is especially true because of the fact that it was a secret in your dream. Secrets represent hidden power. Perhaps you were somewhat wise as a child and didn't know? Or perhaps since you and your sister in the dream had killed this person, you did not want this wisdom to be revealed? Speaking of your sister, usually people in our dreams, especially those familiar to us, reflect our thoughts and relations with them. The meaning can also depend on the relationship you had with your sister back then? Are you friendly or were you fighting? Again, dreams are puny, so it might actually be referring to a "sister" as in a nun, implying something spiritual. Perhaps this wisdom was on a spiritual level? The police being present could reflect your anxieties about this wisdom, this aspect that is hidden for some reason. The different variations of this recurring dream refer to the fact that you needed to address the issue. 

Speaking of which, whenever dreams are recurring, it is usually because the subconsciousness wants you to pay attention to the issue and that the issue has not yet been solved. Perhaps by 10 you have somehow solved whatever it was that bothered you.

I also know that perhaps what I have just said above made no connection or sense. Another explanation is that you might have seen something when you were young that has disturbed you and created these creepy dreams. Because of the subject matter, I imagine that you were impacted heavily on your subconscious. 

Aha I hope this all made sense. Let me know if there is anything else regarding this that you have questions on!


----------



## Llust (Oct 14, 2015)

i can still vividly remember this dream i had when i was really young (i was at least six at the time from what i recall). in the house my family used to live in before moving, the living room was set up with all my family members sitting by the walls and in the middle of the room there was just a table. one thing lead to another, and i was being chased by this pokemon http://i.imgur.com/N3XN0XE.png and i know it was a pokemon bc i used to be obsessed with it since then lol..i still am. he was just chasing me around the table for hours while my family members just sat there and watched, not even trying to save me or anything

i had the exact same dream earlier this week but with the updated appearance on everyone. im curious to know if theres by any chance a reason behind this type of dream. in other words, was being chased by some black ghost that looked like a pokemon and nobody helped as they watched

i actually have an idea of what it could mean but im not sure if im right >< my theory is that its supposed to represent what ive been going through, which is depression and the dream perfectly shows how it feels. theres this black cloud constantly following me around and theres nothing i can do but just let it do what it needs to do, which represents depression. everyone knows that im depressed by this point tbh, but nobody has even tried being supportive..so ive kind of been on my own all this time and as i already mentioned, the description isnt far off the mark compared to my dream


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 14, 2015)

i have dreams of my deceased father a lot. sometimes it'll just be a dream of him and nothing else. just minutes of him standing calmly, with heavy breaths. he's normally towering over me as i stand there and do nothing. these dreams always make me feel exposed and useless. i'll generally wake up in cold sweats. it's always awful ugh.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 14, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I was in my sister's room, only it wasn't my sister's. I did not have a sister. The decorations were the same, though. A trapdoor opened above my head and a body fell and dangled. Cut to a night time tea party with "family" (not my family) where I, and some new friends try to smuggle the ghost of the body into the party to find the murderer. To add to the weirdness, I woke up desperate to know who Rose from Titanic married...



Wow this was really intense! I hope you're okay...

It actually doesn't matter whether you have a sister or not regarding this dream. Since you do not have a sister, then that "sister" represents feminine qualities and aspects that you need to acknowledge about yourself. I am a little unclear by what you mean on "the decorations were the same." If you see this, could you clarify what you mean?

With the scene regarding the trapdoor and the body I have this. Trapdoors are about unexpected opportunities. Even though it is represented by a dead body, you should not be afraid to explore this opportunity. Though it could also be about discovering something about yourself that you have suppressed in your subconscious. I am going more with the goal theory because something coming from above is about setting your goals higher. Perhaps you have an opportunity to achieve a goal and the dream is telling you to reach higher! A dead body is supposed be about feeling detached or emotionally drained. Maybe the dream is telling you that you have an opportunity to relate to others as indicated by the sister. Perhaps it is about emotions. I’m not entirely sure, but I hope this leads you into a direction.

Then there’s the cut to the night. Night dreams can be two things: either it’s about setbacks in goals or new beginnings. I’m leaning more towards the setback in goals because of the other goal oriented symbols in your dream, but it is up to you. The tea party meaning I am getting from the symbols for tea and party, combined with family. I think it has to do with seeking family or friends, or at least some sort of unity and togetherness with your goal. Maybe you need to enjoy yourself more and explore more options to reach that particular goal. Since it is your “family” it might reflect a lack of understanding in how to achieve this togetherness or unity in your goal. Friends also indicate that you are learning something about yourself. Maybe you are learning about yourself through these goals. 

The ghost is about things that are not within reach or a disconnect. Since you mention that you and your friends are trying to find a killer, perhaps the dream is telling you about purification or standing up for yourself. I think this dream, while really scary, is more towards the positive side. Maybe this section is about your trying to find the courage to stand up for yourself or to be healed on something. You’re searching for something missing or needed. 

So to summarize, I think the dream is about searching for an opportunity. What kind of opportunity depends on how you see the symbols that I mentioned. It could be an opportunity to reach higher for goals, or to feel more attached emotionally to the world. It could also be about seeking unity and standing up for yourself. Also, did you watch or hear about the Titanic before the dream? That could be why that last bit occurred. As always, the dream could also just have happened because of something you have watched or heard about, whether in movies, shows, books, or the news. I’m just offering an alternative, subconscious interpretation. Hope this helps!

- - - Post Merge - - -

As I actually have a lot of work that I need to finish, I will end here for now. I'll get back to interpreting more tomorrow. I'm sorry, I just got so busy! I can't wait to hear more though. I loved interpreting these and I hope I can get more time tomorrow.


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 15, 2015)

Heya! I have to say that I've been using Dream Moods for the past year or so, at least according to my forum signup date, and its super helpful! You seem to be a lot more collected than me though so you're probably better at interpreting than I am, so I was wondering if you had any advice about this situation...

I apologize in advance for how long this post will be, since I know you're busy and will most likely have some other posts to go through by the time you're back on the thread tomorrow. I'll try to be swift but I have a habit of rambling.


I'd like to ask about a problem I've had for a few months now. To summarize, I used to talk to this girl who gave me awful vibes and left me feeling very anxious after we were finished talking. It got to so bad that whenever she'd send me a message, I'd have a mini anxiety attack and change my Skype status to offline so she'd think I was busy.

Anyways, after getting advice from a friend, I decided that I would just stop talking to her. Seems mean, I know, but she was a very negative person and had an awful habit of lying. I knew it would've been better in the longrun.

However, a little bit after this, I started getting terrible nightmares about her. It was especially out of place since it was immediately after I blocked her on Skype and, honestly, I've never really had any nightmares prior to this.

I know why I'm having these dreams. But maybe you can give me some advice on making them stop. Its been months now, I stopped talking to her around March or so and I just had another nightmare last week. If you think it'd be easier, feel free to send me a private message or something. I feel bad about going so in detail but I'm kinda desperate, I even made a thread on the Dream Moods forum but nobody really gave me useful information.

I can go more in detail about the dreams if you want me to, I didn't want to jumble my words too much.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 15, 2015)

I try to kill myself and I always die in my dreams or end up in the hospital but when I'm in my imagined afterlife it's just an empty room


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

some nightmares I remember as well as random moments I can also remember

The oldest nightmare I can remember was from my childhood, well part of it that is, is that I remember being on the bottom of a stair case and my family screaming at me to jump, the stair cases ended at a large hole, which was actually the cellar of my old house, the cellar I was scared of for so long living there. My fear of it made me unable to move no matter how many times they screamed at me to jump I couldn't eventually I gave in and made a jump for it, right when I was close to the other side several hands grabbed on to me, I held on as tight as I could to the ledge keeping the hands from pulling me down, I cried for my family to help me but they all just walked away and left me my grip wore out and the hands dragged me down to the darkness each of my limps were grabbed by many hands and I was tore apart from the limbs.

This next one takes place in a large and fancy theater I am with my grandparents we are in line waiting to get into some show I can't remember, my grandmother hands me some money I go to the claw machine, I am given unlimited plays for some reason but this is a dream so who cares, I am winning each time giving the prizes to children everyone is cheering and asking me to get them something, suddenly without any thought the everything goes silent I turn around to see why, and when I did I was greeted by an empty and abandoned theater slowly falling apart due to the ages, I then decided to walk outside, and it wasn't any better like the theater the whole town was abandoned no sign of a soul anywhere could be found not even an animal, or so that's what I thought I see a man with his back faces towards me I was so happy to see someone else so I ran over him but my happiness was soon to be ruined cause when he turned around, his face well if you call it a face had a large caved in hole in the center filled with puss and maggots crawling and dripping about. 

I was in front of a house, the house was on fire and in the yard were to young boys they too were on fire they're skin melting from the heat screaming in agony for me to help them, one boy's body was so twisted up in a way impossible for any human, I tried to ignore their screams because I couldn't do anything to help them, they were scream and screaming louder the more I ignored them.

I'm watching group of men in the woods there is one man on his knees and two other men holding him down to make sure he doesn't try to get away, another man soon appears holding a bucket of..water or something? I thought but how wrong I was the strange liquid was dumped on to the man his flesh and skin disolve from the acid that was actually inside of it screaming in agonizing pain begging for it to stop saying that he was sorry and for them to let him go.


and my friends and family will kill themselves in very horrific ways as well sometimes in my nightmares and there is also a nightmare version of myself and she was always the reason that caused my friends and family to kill themselves I remember in one nightmare she made my mom carve out her throat with a spoon.

though now she barely looks like me she became more monstrous looking but she still sounds like me and she 
Also tells me things horrible things to make me feel like **** she enjoys playing with my mind



Spoiler: Trigger warning: Rape



okay I'll make this short, okay so I'm in a dark room and floating above me was this large mechanical jelly fish looking creature I'm just looking at it admiring how awesome it looked but it turned out to not be so awesome when one the wires grabbed me and then another one of it's sharp pointed wires went straight up into me and out of my mouth, two more then shoved themselves right into my eyes and more and more stabbed right into my body each then began to move in and out causing me a bit of pain which I was able to feel a bit, when it was done it just threw me against a wall



Rape and being all alone is a recurring theme in my nightmares.​


----------



## milkday (Oct 15, 2015)

I meant it looked like my sister's room, only I wasn't me and I didn't have a sister


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 15, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Water in general is supposed to reflect the subconsciousness, so perhaps your dream is about you reflecting on whatever a mango means to you. Dreams also tend to be very puny, so if you are in a relationship that isn't working out for you, perhaps the dream is telling you to "man go" and let go of the relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That was all very interesting. Thanks for taking the the time to do that. It was fun to read and did make a bit of sense.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 15, 2015)

I've had nightmares about being kidnapped, escaping and running away looking for help. No one helped me.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 15, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Wow. That was all very interesting. Thanks for taking the the time to do that. It was fun to read and did make a bit of sense.



No problem! I enjoyed reading and interpreting your dream. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I meant it looked like my sister's room, only I wasn't me and I didn't have a sister



Oh okay! Then it should follow the meaning for the sister that I have mentioned.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 15, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Ok, this one is really weird, but here I go:
> 
> So, I'm an orphan in an orphanage, but funnily enough, all the other orphans are my cousins and my brother. Then, the minder of us comes in, wearing a pink sparkly dress and tells us "The poor old lady blew down the poor old door". Then all of a sudden, the "poor old lady" comes in and she starts eating us children. By eating us, I mean taking the tops of our heads off the reveal mash potato inside, which she eats. We all line up waiting to be "eaten". When it's my turn, I say, "you can eat me, but only if you put me back together again". "Put you back together again?" The poor old lady asks. Then I woke up.
> 
> ...



Thank you for all of the detail you have given me! I really like that you added everything else like the time period and what you were doing the night before. It helps a lot in thinking of what it means.

Since you mentioned that the dream happened in the past, it probably suggest something about learning from the past or unresolved issues. I?m going to mention several things here from the symbols that you provided. I?m not exactly sure what it could be so I hope these help. 

You mentioned the color gray, which indicates fear, fright, depression, confusion. However it could also be your individualism. Especially with what goes on in the dream and how you stand up to the old lady. To see an old woman in your dream indicates your concerns about aging and growing old. It could also symbolize wisdom, insight, guidance. Perhaps wisdom is coming in ?poor old lady blew down poor old door.? Or concerns about growing old are coming crashing.

About the whole eating thing that happened with the old lady. Perhaps it?s asking you what's eating you up?" in reference to anxiety that you may be feeling. The weird part however is the mashed potatoes in your dream, since it suggest that you are experiencing concerns over financial matters. Don?t know where that came from but maybe that?s an unresolved issue? The ripping heads off suggests not seeing the problem clearly. Maybe you are trying to learn from issues but you?re not able to see it correctly and you are seeking wisdom from the old woman. When you tell the old woman that you want to be put back together again, maybe you are asking for wisdom in recovering from a difficult situation.

In regard to the surroundings you were in the dream, orphanages are about a sense of belonging or a lack of. Perhaps you, as the orphan, need to learn independence or the other aspects of yourself that are represented by your brother and cousins. The minder might be telling you to ?mind your business? or to pay attention to something. This is especially because of the sparkles. I think, however, that you will receive healing since that?s what I think is the appropriate understanding of pink in your dream.

In short, I think there might be some unresolved problems that needed to be solved. There might be fears facing them, but that?s why the dream is nightmarish and weird. It wants you to face them and resolve them. You are asking for wisdom in the dream to recover from this difficult situation and will probably receive healing, especially because you stood up to the old lady.
I hope this helped. I?m not sure if I made much sense. There was definitely a lot of meat in here and I hope I did it justice.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 15, 2015)

So a little background info, I have a really good friend who I had in middle school, now she goes to a different high school that's nearby, but I still haven't seen her since. I really miss her and I considered her my only real friend. I haven't been able to be in touch with her because I didn't have a phone back then.

So my first dream: Me and her were at my old middle school and we were talking and having so much fun and we were doing things together. I remember it being great, just like how it was back then. I asked her if she wanted my phone number so we can be in touch, but I remember her going silent after that question. And the light also turned dark. I try to say something after but I couldn't. I couldn't move my mouth and couldn't talk even though I wanted to really badly. The dream ended soon after. 

I had another dream the next night: I was at the airport, coming back from a trip from somewhere. I was heading out of the airport, when I see people walking in the opposite direction that are going to board their planes for departure. And in that crowd, I see her again (my best friend mentioned in the last dream) . At first I didn't think it was really her, so I just continued, but then I looked back and saw her long hair and the suitcase I remember she would always carry around. I then knew it was her. I tried to run back and chase after her but as soon as I was like 1 inch from reaching her I remember freezing and couldn't be able to move. She didn't notice me behind her. I tried to move so hard but I was stuck. I just watched her walk and board her flight and then that's when my dream ended.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 15, 2015)

heitann said:


> I've had a few over the past 2-3 weeks that I can't forget... 3 Weeks ago or do I had a dream that took place on a sandy mountainside.. It seemed to be a race of some sort. I was viewing it from inside a grey rock carved out in the middle of the track.. It was a very sunny day. My father was one of them because I remember in the dream I yelled out to him when he was shot with a rifle from behind, although he looked nothing like my dad, he had exaggerated biceps and white hair, my dad is strong but not that muscular and he has black hair with a bit of grey crawling in. I woke up just after witnessing him being shot and screaming out to him..
> 
> My second dream a week ago or so was once again him being killed, but this time he was shot with an arrow which penetrated his chest. I don't remember many details because that's the farthest point I remember and once again I instantly woke up afterwards.. Last night I had a dream of someone trying to break the door knob at my old house and try to enter but I knocked him out with one of those poles you use to open high up windows..
> 
> ...



Wow lots of repetitive dreams! Don't worry, I get really superstitious too. I once had a dream that my friend almost got shot by someone, and I gave him a hug the next day because I was worried. My boyfriend at the time didn't like that..  I do think that sometimes we have this feeling of knowing, but you also have to differentiate between random anxieties and actual intuition, which is something I'm still trying to figure out myself! With repetitive dreams, it usually indicates that the dream is trying to get you to pay attention to something, or that you have worries and anxieties about something. Perhaps you were worried about your father? Though it's not necessarily about his life. 

Dream #1

The sandy mountains indicate a shift in perspective or attitude over the obstacles and challenges that you need to overcome. It could also be a shift in knowledge and spiritual truth. However, I can also see another meaning, with the sands being ?sands of time.? Perhaps you are letting time pass by in this challenge, or spending time gaining knowledge. I wasn?t sure whether you were on top of the mountain, but if you were that means you have achieved and realized your goals. Seeing the race in your dream could be a metaphor on ?getting ahead in life.? Being in that gray center could represent either everything revolving around you or that you are in the middle of some situation that you cannot get out of. It can go either way because of the challenges that are implied by being in the mountain. It could also be the former because of the shift in attitude. Perhaps it could be a shift in attitude from being in the center of it all. The grayness is I think your confusion in all of this. The sunny day, however, is reassurance that you are headed on the right ?track? (again dreams are very puny, so it could be referring to the race track). Your father represents authority and protection, suggesting self-reliance. You should also consider your relationship with your father and how aspects of his character may be incorporated within yourself. 

Apparently, dreaming of your father being dead is supposed to warn you about proceeding with caution concerning something about business. So maybe not necessarily worried about your father actually dying but of a business matter that will be in trouble. When you were calling to him, it represented repressed anger that needed to be expressed. I wasn?t sure whether he heard you or not. If he didn?t, then it suggests that you are being overlooked in some waking situation. Rifles also indicate some form of anger. Perhaps you have some sort of anger with either your father or some quality that is represented by your father. Although, shootings also indicate knowing what to aim for in life. Your plans are ?right on target!? It seems from this and the other symbols that you are actually going towards some right direction, but you need to pay attention to business matters and ?watch your back? as indicated by your father being shot in the back. Also, your father having those biceps and white hair are probably indicating a combination of strength and wisdom. You definitely have the right powers to tackle what goals you have. 

Dream #2
Not sure if you saw a bow and arrow, but if you did, it indicates aiming for perfection. Again, the dream has to do with being ?right on target and knowing what to aim for in life. This time, however, it is with an arrow and on the chest. An arrow represents the targets you are reaching for and the goals you are setting for yourself. The shooting by the arrow refers to a release or exposure of some tension and pressure. Considering that it is in the chest, it might indicate that there is something that you need to "get off your chest", however seeing your chest is also indicative of confidence. I am leaning more towards the reaching your goals and confidence, especially considering it is similar to dream #1, but I left the other meaning just in case that applies more. Only you know which one applies more, since I do not know exactly what is going on in your life. 

Last night (or rather three night ago)
Things breaking usually indicate stress, or that you are at your ?breaking point.? Considering that it is a door knob, it could be that your access to something is broken. However, it seems more about your house being broken, which suggests that you are feeling violated. This refers to either a relationship (romantic, friendly, familial, etc.) or situation. However, since you were able to prevent the person from entering with the pole, it indicates that you always have something or someone to depend on. So don?t stress too much! You always have us to rely on, no? 

Your other repetitive dream
For this situation, I think the green means ?go ahead? kind of like a green light, while the carpet indicates how you?re protecting yourself from life's harsh realities. You need to consider the condition and design of the carpet itself and how it parallels life. It could also be you are sweeping your problems under the carpet. Since you were struggling to voice something, it could mean that you are struggling speaking up. Perhaps the dream is trying to tell you to go ahead and voice whatever it is you want to let out. 

Whooh this was a lot! I hope these all make sense. If you have any questions let me know! I?m so sorry it took so long.


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh gosh. Alright.. I've got one I'd like maybe interpreted..? I barely remember it, but it was so vivid at the same time.

First I remember choosing. Between water or plants. I don't actually remember my choice... but I think it was plant.

I remember this ocean cavern. Beautiful place, really. The cavern rock was a deep black with glints of purple occasionally. Aquamarine crystals were occasionally draped across the ceiling, a few scattered on the lower areas of the walls. Sea shells were embedded into the cave rock. Each sea shell had fresh gloss and were pastel colors... like pink, purple, and blue.
Water, about knee deep, was spread across the floor. The color from the crystals reflected into the water, making it a aqua color. Lush patches of seaweed were rooted into the rock in the water. There was an occasional gold glimmer coming from a gold doubloon, hiding in the seaweed. 

Then I remember being in a jungle type area. I don't remember much about the scenery, but it was green. Very green. Anyways, this area was home to these plant-like satyrs. o-o There was this huge tree of "life" in the middle of everything, covered in vines. The satyrs could whip vines out of their wrists, kinda like spiderman. xD
I remember them teaching me something, then we went to the ocean cavern place.

Then there was this war? The plant satyrs were fighting these.. walking mermaids? Armies of of the plant satyrs were marching into the beautiful cavern, splashing water everywhere, waving these bone spheres around. I.. took refuge behind a rock. I remember clutching onto a weapon, being panicked, and waking up shortly after.

I was going through the Divergent series while I had this dream, so that might explain a lot. xD
I never thought of it meaning something, soo... here it goes. Heh.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I always have nightmares about being trapped in places xD
> I'll be running away from a car, and I'll be like...sucked in...or a creepy room in a house. I'll try and run and grab onto people's hands, and try to scream but they ignore me and I end up being locked in the car or room or whatever xD
> 
> I also had a dream about cartoon cats hissing and scratching on a door.... 0.0
> It terrified me so much but in the morning I laughed my head off about it



Awww! Those sounds really terrifying! I would probably get scared of the cartoon cats. *shudders*

Anyways! Let's see what I can get from these dreams. Dreams of being trapped that you are feeling “trapped” in either job, career, health, or a personal relationship. Maybe you were just tired of the same thing happening over and over and over again.  Running away from danger suggests that you are not facing and confronting your fears. Perhaps these fears are related to the symbols I describe below.

Was someone driving the car in your dream? If not, it suggests the need to rethink about how you control things and whether you are unwilling to take responsibilities for your actions. Almost getting hit suggests that your lifestyle, beliefs or goals may be in conflict with another's. Since you get sucked in sometimes, perhaps you feel a lack of power or control or that you are feeling forced to do something that you don't really feel like doing. The creepiness and being scared suggests either feelings of doubt and control, second thoughts, or even anger. This is because in dreams, fear is actually anger. In our subconsciousness, we are free to express our anger but there is still the social stigma, hence it masquerades as fear. 

Hands serve as a form of communication. In this case, I think you were asking for protection because you were trying to reach out to other people for help.  The screaming can either represent more anger or it could symbolize trouble with communicating with others about something. However, you were ignored in the dream. Being ignored indicates that you’re not paying attention to something. Since it is these people that ignore your screaming or reaching out, perhaps you are not paying attention to the way you are communicating with others or even to signs of either giving or receiving help. Maybe you are not paying attention to your feelings, particularly anger. I definitely think there is something about not paying attention to your feelings since being locked out suggests not being in touch with feelings. It can also be a metaphor for being locked out of something in real life. 

The cartoonish nature of the other dream could indicate how you perceive the world in a comical manner, or that you need to enjoy and laugh at yourself sometimes. Actually, the comical manner kind of makes more sense because you apparently laughed upon waking up from the dream. I guess you also might have followed your dream’s advice to laugh at yourself? xD Apparently, if you are afraid of the cat in your dream, then it suggests that you are fearful of the feminine. I don’t know what to say about that. I only put it here just in case. I like to go more for the meaning that it could be a metaphor for "cattiness" or someone who is "catty" and malicious. The scratching could be about anxiety of “starting from scratch.” The door is hard to interpret because I’m not sure whether it is closed or open. From the way you described it, I’m going to go with closed, but if it is actually open refer to the meaning here under door: open door I think the door is closed, so it could refer to opportunities missed out on. Perhaps this dream is trying to tell you that despite the anxiety and the missed opportunities, you either view this comically or you need to relax and laugh at yourself sometimes and restart? You would know better than I do. 
I hope this helps!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ams said:


> My teeth always fall out in my dreams



That's actually a really common dream! There are many explanations for it right here:  teeth falling dreams. They are too much to really list, so I'll let you read through that link and whichever one describes your situation at the time is usually it. As the site says, teeth dreams may occur when you are in a new relationship, when you switch jobs, or during a transitional period in your life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> I always have dreams of my loved ones having something wrong with them



This one is a little vague. Which loved ones and what exactly has gone wrong with them? Usually, your loved ones are either indications of certain aspects of yourself or your feelings towards your loved ones. What has gone wrong with them could indicate that something has gone wrong with those aspects or feelings. Maybe you have some anxieties concerning your relations with them or the qualities they represent about you? Let me know if you remember any of the details and I could help out more.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Over the period of a few nights, I had a dream about a giant eye in pitch black space. Eventually, I saw myself standing before it, but the surrounding was space. All it did was slowly suck in all the light, stars, everything... and then eventually me as well.



This one sounds really existential for some reason. It even sounds divine with the sucking in everything: stars, lights, and yourself. Call me weird, but I kind of like the image of this dream. I wish someone could draw it for me now. I guess we will have to see what this means within this interpretation!

As I have mentioned in other people?s dream interpretations, dreams love puns. The eye could actually mean ?I? as in yourself. It might be telling you to look literally within yourself and understand yourself. Perhaps in the dream it is your subsconsciousness actually looking at you! I wasn?t sure whether the pitch black area was to be taken as space or just blackness, so I incorporated both. I hope that is okay! In regards to space, it represents exploring and your own thinking, especially on how you are expanding your views. It could also be about ?spacing out? or needing ?more space.? Black symbolizes many things, but since this dream feels somewhat neutral (despite the whole things getting sucked in thing) I will go with the unknown, the subconscious, mystery, and a call to going deeper in your subconscious to understand yourself. It could also mean a blank slate. 

Seeing yourself is a reflection of how you act and behave in your waking life. Perhaps since you are standing before the eye, it might mean that you are asserting yourself and being proud. It might be too proud though, since seeing things bigger than they are indicate pride. 

I?ll admit that I am not entirely sure about the part where everything is sucked in. My best word for it is being devoured, which is supposed to indicate either loss of identity, or a fear of losing who you are. However it could also be a metaphor for being consumed by ambition or obsession. It might be the latter if it is about pride, especially because the light and stars could represent being too idealistic or the desire for fame and fortune. I can also see it this part of the dream as you being proud and assertive of yourself, exploring who you are, but then being afraid of losing that identity and of the knowledge that you gain. You might be afraid of going back into the unknown or starting over as a ?blank slate.? This is especially because light can also mean enlightenment and understanding, while stars also mean luck, aspirations, and success. Maybe you are afraid of losing that understanding and success. I see these two different ways and I?m not sure which is more correct. I think you need to analyze what is going on in your life and see which one matches better. 

This was a really interesting one. I like the imagery of this. I do feel that this dream is definitely about your understanding of yourself. I?m not sure whether it is trying to tell you that you are too prideful and need to tone down or that you are afraid of losing understanding of yourself and success. I hope you look into what is going on around you and make a decision on what matches better. I hope this was useful!

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> sounds like a wrinkle in time



I remember a wrinkle in time! That's a really great book. Alby-Kun I also suggest reading it in relation to the dream.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> Lately I've been having dreams that include snakes... many many snakes. Usually the setting is at my nana's cottage or my own cottage and it involves having hundreds of snakes slithering around the whole property. Only a few of my dreams involve being bitten/filled with venom, most of the time the snakes are either slithering around and minding their own business or are chasing me.
> 
> The weird thing about these critters are that they're huge, way larger than normal. There is always one giant snake, usually it's black and it's the biggest out of all of them, kind of like a "king" if you will.
> 
> It's very weird but it's a reoccurring theme. Easily six time this "genre" of dream has happened to me.



Oh my, snakes! That must be some weird recurring dream to have. You probably have a lot of things your subconsciousness wants you to explore regarding the snake symbol.

According to the manual that I refer to, seeing snakes or being bitten by one symbolizes hidden fears and worries. I guess your dream is really trying to warn you about something that you haven?t been noticing. This is especially true given that it is recurring and that it is this same symbol. Perhaps, the fact that these snakes are large indicates that you want to dominate this situation. You do not want to be dominated by your fears and worries. 

During the times you were bitten, it represented some sort of feeling of being vulnerable in something unsolved. Perhaps you have not been noticing or paying attention, as the snakes have suggested, so the snakes have resolved to get your attention even more and bite you, making you more vulnerable to the issues that you have been ignoring. The venom, in particular, is about anger that you have been keeping inside and hiding from others, but are showing through. Perhaps one of the other hidden fears is showing anger? 

During the times where you were just ignored by the snakes, is again represented by not paying attention to a certain aspect of yourself. When you were being chased by the snakes, it shows again that you are avoiding a situation that you think you cannot solve. Since you were chased by an animal, a snake in this case, you have unacknowledged anger projected onto those hidden fears and worries. Chase dreams, by the way, are very common dream themes. Usually when you are being chased, you are encouraged to face your pursuer, as it represents running away from a problem. You never know, you might actually get your resolution from the snakes! This would require a bit of lucid dreaming though. 

It seems so far that your dreams of the snakes are related to some hidden fears that you are ignoring or some anger that you feel towards your problems. Interesting how they all seem to fit so far!

You also mentioned the setting, a cottage. Since the dream has negative connotations, I will use that interpretation. The cottage in this case, represents alternate reality or a means of escaping responsibilities and problems that may be associated with your home. This is particularly true for your nana?s cottage since grandparents are comfort and protection. Perhaps you are seeking comfort from these ?snakes? these problems. 

For big black king snake, I will combine the meanings of black and king, but I?m not sure if it is the right way to interpret it. The type of snake is vague and I do not want to assign a type of snake wrongly, so I will use the general king term for this. The good news is that seeing a king indicates that you will be able to have success soon and rise above your problems. This is because the king is symbolic of power and control. However, it can also mean looking for support again, and that would be consistent with the cottage.

I would suggest that you work towards achieving what the big black king snake suggests and rise above these hidden fears and problems. I think the snakes and the amount of times that the dream has been repeated, are trying to get you to look at the hidden issues that are not apparent to you. Don?t be afraid to get out of the comfort zone and face the snakes! 
I hope this makes sense.

Wooh I have finally gone through all of the October 13 ones. I will get to more tomorrow as I am getting sleepy and I want to have a clear head whenever I analyze these.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> This one sounds really existential for some reason. It even sounds divine with the sucking in everything: stars, lights, and yourself. Call me weird, but I kind of like the image of this dream. I wish someone could draw it for me now. I guess we will have to see what this means within this interpretation!
> 
> As I have mentioned in other people’s dream interpretations, dreams love puns. The eye could actually mean “I” as in yourself. It might be telling you to look literally within yourself and understand yourself. Perhaps in the dream it is your subsconsciousness actually looking at you! I wasn’t sure whether the pitch black area was to be taken as space or just blackness, so I incorporated both. I hope that is okay! In regards to space, it represents exploring and your own thinking, especially on how you are expanding your views. It could also be about “spacing out” or needing “more space.” Black symbolizes many things, but since this dream feels somewhat neutral (despite the whole things getting sucked in thing) I will go with the unknown, the subconscious, mystery, and a call to going deeper in your subconscious to understand yourself. It could also mean a blank slate.
> 
> ...



 Well, I'm not exactly the type to be overconfident. I'm actually pessimistic of myself, so I wager it's about losing that sense understanding on myself, especially since I've been reflecting on my actions a bit recently.
 I liked your explanation for the space and how it relates to everything else. Thanks for the interpretation, it was most definitely helpful!  To me, it seemed all too obscure, so I didn't think on it much, but after reading what you wrote, it shed some light onto some questions I've been pondering on about for a while now.

Alright, I'll try finding a copy of it in the library. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 16, 2015)

I just had a dream where I found an abandoned fox cub in the woods (at least I think it was abandoned) and I brought it home. Somehow the mother fox found her way into our apartment building after we've returned home. Last thing I remember is mother fox and fox cub having an emotional (!) reunion before I let them outside where they both ran towards freedom. :')


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks so much! I think it explains a lot haha xD
It was really interesting to read what you put - so thanks again!


----------



## sej (Oct 16, 2015)

I had a dream once that i was in my kitchen just talking to my parents and then a man came through the door, his eyes were very bloodshot, like his whole eye was red except his pupil, and my dad said 'is that a stranger?' And I say yes. Then I start screaming and my dad says 'oh god' and when he comes in he says 'let's talk about birthing.' Then I woke up

Just to note that it was pitch black outside in the dream
Also that the stranger had dirty shoulder length hair and he was a man


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 16, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Thank you for all of the detail you have given me! I really like that you added everything else like the time period and what you were doing the night before. It helps a lot in thinking of what it means.
> 
> Since you mentioned that the dream happened in the past, it probably suggest something about learning from the past or unresolved issues. I?m going to mention several things here from the symbols that you provided. I?m not exactly sure what it could be so I hope these help.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed explanation!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 16, 2015)

This is my earliest dream I remember. It's wierd AF but I was around 6 I think.
Always wanted to know what it meant.
So what I can remember:
I am having a bath and then The doctor comes in (David Tennent) and I can't remember what he says, I see a Dalek come in and go out, I grab a towl and walk out and see the Dalek trying to put my t-shirt on. Then I open the room to my mums office and I see my mum and my past teachers. That's all I can remember.... I was a wierd child.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 16, 2015)

Probably the scariest dream I've had is, I once dreamt that *my teeth began loosening, since I wear braces, when I pulled a tooth, all my teeth came out in a big chain.* And then I woke up. 

Unrelated but still, I've twice experienced sleep paralysis, and seeing what looked like monsters at the foot of my bed.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, I'm not exactly the type to be overconfident. I'm actually pessimistic of myself, so I wager it's about losing that sense understanding on myself, especially since I've been reflecting on my actions a bit recently.
> I liked your explanation for the space and how it relates to everything else. Thanks for the interpretation, it was most definitely helpful!  To me, it seemed all too obscure, so I didn't think on it much, but after reading what you wrote, it shed some light onto some questions I've been pondering on about for a while now.
> 
> Alright, I'll try finding a copy of it in the library. Thanks for the recommendation!



I figured it was the losing sense of understanding, but I added the other bit because I'm never really sure until someone clarifies. That is kind of hard to do in a forum setting. I'm really glad that this helped you with questions! 



L CocoaBean said:


> Thanks so much! I think it explains a lot haha xD
> It was really interesting to read what you put - so thanks again!



No problem! I'm glad that you found it interesting. I'm afraid it will appear boring sometimes. 



NicPlays said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation!



You're welcome! Your dream had lots of detail that made a detailed explanation possible.

Alright, I'll try to interpret more here and there. I'm sorry if it takes awhile for me to get to your dreams! I'm in midterms week, so I don't have as much time, but I want to give as much as I can (plus I would rather interpret these since they're interesting. However, I do need to keep up my grades. ). I promise I will get to your dream as soon as I can!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

mimihime said:


> i can still vividly remember this dream i had when i was really young (i was at least six at the time from what i recall). in the house my family used to live in before moving, the living room was set up with all my family members sitting by the walls and in the middle of the room there was just a table. one thing lead to another, and i was being chased by this pokemon http://i.imgur.com/N3XN0XE.png and i know it was a pokemon bc i used to be obsessed with it since then lol..i still am. he was just chasing me around the table for hours while my family members just sat there and watched, not even trying to save me or anything
> 
> i had the exact same dream earlier this week but with the updated appearance on everyone. im curious to know if theres by any chance a reason behind this type of dream. in other words, was being chased by some black ghost that looked like a pokemon and nobody helped as they watched
> 
> i actually have an idea of what it could mean but im not sure if im right >< my theory is that its supposed to represent what ive been going through, which is depression and the dream perfectly shows how it feels. theres this black cloud constantly following me around and theres nothing i can do but just let it do what it needs to do, which represents depression. everyone knows that im depressed by this point tbh, but nobody has even tried being supportive..so ive kind of been on my own all this time and as i already mentioned, the description isnt far off the mark compared to my dream



Ah Gengar. He?s definitely not a pokemon you want to mess around with. I?ve played Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue Rescue team and his role in that game definitely made me much more afraid yet intrigued about the pokemon. 

Now on to your dream! Houses in general are your soul and being, and certain rooms indicate a certain part of your psyche. In particular, being in the living room represents the kind of image you show to others. It is what you believe about yourself and who you are, or freedom. I like the dream manual?s explanation that the living room is symbolic of the boundary between the personal and public self. Things that are in living room and don?t belong in there represent aspects of your life invading your personal space. I guess that would be the pokemon Gengar that has invaded your personal space.

You are being chased by this pokemon, and chase dreams are one of the most common dreams. This chase that is happening in the center around the table shows that it is a situation you feel that you cannot get out of. The table represents social unity and family connections, and I find that interesting because your family is in your dream. I think your family being in your dream is supposed to reinforce this family connection symbol and also reflects how you want your family to think of you and your relationship to them. Perhaps you want to show them who you are, as indicated by them being in the living room. It could also mean that you want them to see this thing that has invaded your personal space, the pokemon that is chasing you. 

For the pokemon Gengar, I?m going to combine ghosts, the meaning for ?playing pokemon? and facts on Gengar that I got from bulbapedia when determining the meaning. Being chased by an ?animal? in particularly also shows that you are somewhat angry about this symbol. Perhaps you are angry about what this pokemon or ghost represents. Apprently playing pokemon indicates desires to expand social circle and looking for acceptance. I know you weren?t playing pokemon, but I thought this would kind of relate to what your psyche might want. Ghosts that are ?trying to kill you? as I have kind of taken this to be implies being ready to confront the past and facing your fears. I know that in your interpretation you have come to see the ghost pokemon Gengar as a symbol of depression. Perhaps having this dream once again with the faces of your family changed to reflect the change in time, shows that you are ready to either conquer depression itself or the way others have viewed you concerning your depression. The family watching you represents lack of privacy, just as the presence of something not belonging to the living room represents invasion of your space. From what I?m getting about the pokemon Gengar, Gengar seems to be a pokemon associated with giving curses, taking the heat away and making its surroundings colder, hiding in the shadows, pretending to be your shadow, stealing life of its target, and attacking those lost in the mountains. Gengar definitely does seem to be representative of depression. I can imagine that it feels like a curse, it makes daily life a lot colder, it hides within you and it feels like it is stealing your life away. It attacks when one is lost. Huh, this is quite an interesting take actually. Perhaps your subconsciousness was familiar with Gengar and used Gengar as a metaphor for what you were going through.

I always think that the meaning you give for your own dream is usually the one that is the ?correct? meaning, since you would know yourself more than I would. I think your meaning and the meaning above actually correlate and go hand in hand with each other. It must have been hard going through depression on your own. :/ I know I?ve gone through something similar myself last summer and throughout high school, and it really does suck when no one understands. I hope you know though, that there are resources out there that you could turn to for help! You definitely have me to talk to if you ever need someone to confide in. There are people that have gone through what you have. I hope this interpretation also encourages you to keep seeking for others that understand. I kind of see it as your subconsciousness reaching out for others. As always though, I will leave you to decide how to take this interpretation.

I hope this helps and remember, you always have me and probably others in BTB to turn to.


----------



## Llust (Oct 16, 2015)

ahh thank you so much <3 its so kind of you to be doing this for us


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ahh thank you so much <3 its so kind of you to be doing this for us



Wow you're fast! You're welcome!  I enjoy doing this. I didn't expect getting much thanks though, so I'm really happy that this is helping everyone. ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



KantoKraze said:


> i have dreams of my deceased father a lot. sometimes it'll just be a dream of him and nothing else. just minutes of him standing calmly, with heavy breaths. he's normally towering over me as i stand there and do nothing. these dreams always make me feel exposed and useless. i'll generally wake up in cold sweats. it's always awful ugh.



I?d like to start with expressing my condolences. I?m sorry about your loss and I hope that I can spread good vibes even through the computer. My mother?s father passed away and his passing affected my entire family, so in a way I kind of know how you feel. I?m not sure how recently it is that your father passed away, but even if it has been a long time, there are still things in our lives that remind us of people that we love. Perhaps his memory is still fresh in your mind and there are still things around you that remind your subconscious about your father. 

Seeing your deceased parents represent ways that our subconsciousness tries to cope with the loss. It can be said that dreams are a way to say final good-byes. It is definitely a manifestation of how much you miss your father. Many times, we are busy in our waking lives and do not have the time to express certain emotions and feelings we may have of things important to us. Our dreams, therefore, serve as an outlet for those feelings. This is the same case here, where your dreams might be an outlet in coping and coming to terms with the loss of your father. I also want you to think about aspects of your father that you might also want to incorporate in your life. The heavy breathing seems to be about feelings of anxiety. Perhaps there are some repressed negative feelings that only your dreams allow to be expressed. I?m not sure, but I think your father towering over you and looking down at you could be a pun on ?looking down? as in feeling down. This is again linked to the coping and the release of such emotions in your dreams. The uselessness, or helplessness as I have interpreted it, suggests difficulty in confronting a situation or relationship. Perhaps you are having difficulty in this coping process? On the other hand, the feeling of being exposed indicates something that you are hiding. I?m not sure what it is that your hiding. It could be related to your father, to coping, or something else related. I invite you to think what it is that you might be hiding from others or yourself. 

If you ever need someone to talk to, I?m here for you. I want to express my condolences again and thank you for talking about this, even though it must have been difficult to do so. I hope that the interpretation made some sort of sense for you. My message here is to continue to allow yourself to feel these emotions and continue through the coping process. Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with.


----------



## Locket (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm gonna PM one to you, it includes a very wierd ending


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 17, 2015)

justice said:


> I try to kill myself and I always die in my dreams or end up in the hospital but when I'm in my imagined afterlife it's just an empty room



Before I start, I used to have dreams where I would kill myself or die as well. I do remember not seeing much in the afterlife as well. This used to freak me out so much until I found the dream website. 

Death dreams are actually really common and are NOT an indicator that you will die the next day or soon. In fact, it is usually something related to transformation, or the end to something that was detrimental to you. Committing suicide in a dream is supposed to represent escape from waking life or saying good-bye to the old self and welcoming the new self. I usually like to go with the latter, though if you get them a lot, perhaps you might have a desire to escape from the waking life pressures. Unlike the negative connotations of the waking life version, the dream suicide is a symbol of personal transformation or a new stage in your life. Perhaps your killing yourself is actually a transformation of yourself. This is related to the regular dying dream. It?s more about transitions rather than actual danger. You are moving on to something new and leaving the past behind, possibly leaving behind old habits. Perhaps, think about what kinds of transformations or changes you have gone through whenever you have these kinds of dreams.

Whenever you see a hospital it is usually your subconscious telling yourself that you need to heal yourself! Take care of your physical and mental health. Also, being in an empty room indicates a fresh start. Perhaps with this transformation, you want to restart on a ?blank slate? and being a new life.

Surprised that this is more positive? Some people usually think death is a bad thing. Usually in dream world it is actually one of the most positive dreams you can have. It represents your willingness to change and heal to welcome a new person. I hope this helps!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, I have to wake up early tomorrow so I unfortunately need to stop here. I will get to the rest of the dreams. If you have Pm'd me, don't worry I saw your dreams and I will interpret them too soon. I want to make sure I spend enough time on them to give a thorough explanation.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 17, 2015)

Spoiler: Somewhat gruesome



I believe I had this dream sometime in July or August. Things you need to know prior: I'm young and living with my parents, I have a brother. It began with a group of basically psychopaths (although in my dream I just though of them as killers) break into my and kill my parents. I don't see them kill my parents but I know they're dead, the killers didn't use guns (I couldn't hear shots) because I can't imagine what firing a gun is like. Afterwards they pin my brother down and tell me I have to kill him or they will kill me. Out of complete fear I kill my brother with a knife, it takes many hit to kill him and so I was essentially torturing him because I couldn't put him out of his misery. It was very bloody. I feel stress and worry as the killers watch me, theme was also an underlying sadness from killing him but it was mostly fear. They set my brother's body on the counter. The killers then keep me alive but say I have to go with them. Every time they went somewhere to kill someone they forced me to watch the person get killed, if I intervened I knew I would be killed. Sometimes I would try to run the other way but I found myself in a loop where if I ran I would just come back to the same place. At one point they're done for the day and we sat around a camp fire. I notice that there were four members, the one I remember the most was a young teenage boy who basically was like her: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Bell (I didn't know about her at the time of the dream) he especially related to one of her quotes "Murder isn't that bad, we all die sometime anyway." I felt more comfortable talking to him when he asked but I was still terrified. I tried to make him think I supported the killing. Some stuff happened before here but I can't remember what, we came back to my house for some reason and I my brother's rotting corpse. It was a sickly green color. I woke up then. As far a colors in my dream red was the most prevalent but the sickly green color and dusty color of the landscape also stick with me. My most prevalent emotions were fear, hopelessness, pressure, and sadness.


I'm sorry for any grammar mistakes and lack of detail. I don't remember some parts clearly and it's a bit scary to remember the dream. I actually went on the same website the day I had that dream but couldn't figure it out. I have some more dreams if you're willing as well.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 17, 2015)

i just had a dream. but before i start, i wanna say that ive been watching this anime. the main characters are 2 boys who are best friends. in my dream, i was one of the boys and we were hanging out. it was so much fun in my dream. when i woke up from this pleasant dream, i kinda got depressed for a while. if i remember correctly, i dreamed of this twice. does it mean i need a best friend or something?


----------



## cherrysplash (Oct 17, 2015)

This dream is the weirdest one yet. I had this dream this week, and the more I think about it, the more I think my imagination is running too far. Here goes:

I am like a spirit in this dream. Aka I'm like a person watching a movie.

I see Anna from Frozen in this animal hospital looking at a platypus eating some brown and black goop. And then the platypus unzips it's 'disguise' (a platypus disguise) and there is a cat with mottled fur (I think?) And then Anna says something like, " What are you doing Pinky?" and looks at the cat in horror and disgust. And  just when the cat is about to talk, I wake up.

I'm not a fan of Frozen, so I don't know why Anna was in my dream?


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 17, 2015)

I always dream about real things, things that can happen in real life. I've never had a dream about flying or having some kind of power, nor have I dreamed about weird things like a kitten on a unicycle. Every dream I've ever had contained elements that could be found in real life. There will be times when I somehow know another person has a superpower (I call it "dream knowledge" when you somehow just know something) and sit there thinking "whoa, they can fly!" but I will never actually see it happen. I never actually see anything odd.
For example, I often dream about when I was in school, although the building is usually rearranged or completely different. I often talk or interact with people I used to know. Another frequent occurence is being in my house alone at night, or walking down the street after dark. 

I remember reading that every person in you see in your dreams is someone you once saw in real life and it really gets me thinking. If you find out something about someone who you don't actually know in your dream, was it actually true in the real world? And I wonder if the same goes for things like buildings and streets. Is my mind making them up or have I been there before?


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Awww! Those sounds really terrifying! I would probably get scared of the cartoon cats. *shudders*
> 
> Anyways! Let's see what I can get from these dreams. Dreams of being trapped that you are feeling ?trapped? in either job, career, health, or a personal relationship. Maybe you were just tired of the same thing happening over and over and over again.  Running away from danger suggests that you are not facing and confronting your fears. Perhaps these fears are related to the symbols I describe below.
> 
> ...



Well, my grandma died a few months ago, and I'm still coping. I love my family, and I never want them to die while I'm still alive..


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 24, 2015)

A few days ago I dreamed that a boy I know was kissing a girl from my class, I was surprised because they hate each other so I didn't expect that even in a dream. What is strange about that is that the boy made the girl cry be the same day the dream happened


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 24, 2015)

When I was little, I had recurring dreams from ages 5ish-10ish.

Each time it was someone different, but someone would walk out of my front door and down the sidewalk toward the driveway. As they were walking, a purple vortex would open up in the ground and the person would fall into oblivion. I always woke up terrified and on the verge of tears because of these dreams, and they happened weekly, at least.


----------



## Amichann (Oct 24, 2015)

I had a recurring dream almost every night I fell asleep last year. It was pretty disturbing too so I'm interested in what it means.

The dream always would start off calm, but in the middle of it, I would get in a really bad fight with a family member (always the same family member) and then for the rest of the dream, it would be me trying to kill that family member. I would always wake up right after the killing has been done.
First of all, I would never kill anyone lol, but I do have to say this family member I don't particularly get along with (but I've never fought with them before).


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 26, 2015)

Well, I remember a dream I had where I was at the first floor of an old house I used to live in and scattered over the floor were a bunch of lit matches. I walked around them and sat on the couch.

Another dream I had was where we had gotten a new house. I was looking around in a large closet full of clothes and changed my underwear there. I noticed there was a party going on outside the closet and heard someone mention that Walt Disney was there. After finding a stuffed animal I was washing my hands in the bathroom and then felt like the dream was ending. I got really upset and left the house. I then followed the sidewalk and came to a playground when I noticed a couple of soliders in uniform were following me and woke up.

Also, I've had a few dreams where I'm in an arcade. Any idea what that means?


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 26, 2015)

I had a dream I was doing rly **** at Maths so I ****ed my maths teacher and got an A what does this mean


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2015)

Around a month ago I had this dream that started with two of my friends arguing. However, the argument came to an end when one of them said "Look at that!", pointing to this guy and girl I both know who were kissing in my dream (the girl IRL likes the guy she kissed in the dream), and then this other girl comes up to them and annoys them. However, then this other girl I know drags her away and then she, the girl that got kissed, and the girl in the argument, all dressed like geishas, begin a traditional Japanese dance.
What does this mean?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 29, 2015)

Wooo I’m back! I’m sorry I haven’t been able to do these interpretations for two weeks. I had midterms and it was a lot of studying. I believe I messaged all of the people that have in-boxed me, but if I somehow missed anyone please let me know! I'll start interpreting more dreams whenever I have time, but I have a lot more time now than before.


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

I had a dream two nights ago, it was about a homeless man trying to get into my car, sleeping in it. It was super scary,,because the rest of us didn't know he was even there. When we got home, he got out with us, but my mom said "ok sleep in our house" and he slept in my room.. it was really weird and stuff so I don't know what it means?? I remember it very vividly so if you need anything else just ask.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 29, 2015)

I've had a really terrible dream in my lifetime I'll never forget...I remember being in a fence with zombie versions of my friends and family reaching in to eat me, I have a gun with me, but instead of shooting any of them, I end my life.then I wake up.

I've never had this dream ever again in my lifetime.it still freaks me out though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2015)

I really appreciate you doing this, by the way.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 6, 2015)

justice said:


> I try to kill myself and I always die in my dreams or end up in the hospital but when I'm in my imagined afterlife it's just an empty room



I?ve had a dream like that once. Dreaming of killing oneself can either be desires of escape or saying goodbye to the old and hello to a brand new you. In general, dreams of death are about transforming yourself, though the method of death adds to the meaning. That?s why I have to factor in a possibility of harboring guilt and wanting to escape for your dream in particular. Being in a hospital is usually synonymous to needing to heal yourself, whether physically or mentally. Though for your dream I like to think of it more as the brand new you interpretation because of the empty room. Empty rooms usually indicate a fresh new start or a blank slate. 

I?ve also included a link to the site that has different meanings on death:

http://www.dreammoods.com/commondreams/death-dreams.html



Kissyme100 said:


> I've had nightmares about being kidnapped, escaping and running away looking for help. No one helped me.



Dreams of being kidnapped indicate feelings of being trapped or restrained. Perhaps someone or something is driving your attention away from what you really want to accomplish. The escape portion refers to a need to escape from a restrictive situation, but it can also be a refusal in facing your problems. Your dream adds even more to that theme of facing your problems with the running away. It indicates something you are trying to avoid. Calling for help is the feeling of being lost, and overwhelmed. I guess these dreams are trying to tell you that you want to escape from something, but in order to do so, you need to face your fears.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 6, 2015)

I?m going to post this in the first post, but in the future I would like to ask everyone to limit their dream postings to two dreams per post per 24 hours. I do like interpreting dreams but I?ve been getting very busy and it is very hard to get to everyone when I have to interpret five dreams in one post and I have to find the time to interpret everything in one go. I?m sorry for not posting this earlier and for not getting to everyone as fast as I would like to. :/ I?m trying my best to get to everyone so please be patient! I?ll get to your dreams soon!  Oh and if you posted more than 2 dreams previously I?m still going to interpret them all and it?s not your fault! I just didn?t think it through (and I really didn?t think many people would want a dream interpreted so thank you for giving me lots of material to work with! ). 



Nebudelic said:


> some nightmares I remember as well as random moments I can also remember



I?ll separate the different meanings for your post (and I?ll put the last one in spoiler tags). 

*First dream/nightmare:*


Nebudelic said:


> The oldest nightmare I can remember was from my childhood, well part of it that is, is that I remember being on the bottom of a stair case and my family screaming at me to jump, the stair cases ended at a large hole, which was actually the cellar of my old house, the cellar I was scared of for so long living there. My fear of it made me unable to move no matter how many times they screamed at me to jump I couldn't eventually I gave in and made a jump for it, right when I was close to the other side several hands grabbed on to me, I held on as tight as I could to the ledge keeping the hands from pulling me down, I cried for my family to help me but they all just walked away and left me my grip wore out and the hands dragged me down to the darkness each of my limps were grabbed by many hands and I was tore apart from the limbs.



First, staircases are about changes and transformation. Perhaps the fear of jumping down into the hole indicates a fear of confronting repressed emotions or thoughts. It could also have something to do with feeling ?down.? Your family screaming at you to jump must have been confusing. You probably don?t understand where they are coming from. Why are they asking you to jump into a hole? It seems they may have been asking you to take the risk and explore new things. However, you were afraid to jump in meaning you were afraid of uncertainty and change. The hole, however, is not necessarily a bad thing. It can represent hidden aspects of activities. Or perhaps you need to feel ?whole? (as I have said to many, dreams like puns too much). Finally jumping could indicate that you needed to take the risk. In your dream you felt scared so you were still afraid to take that risk. This fear of going deeper is also reflected in the cellar, the part that represents the subconscious mind where your fears and problems are hidden. Perhaps the dream is telling you to go down and face your fears and problems. 

Then in the next part of your dream, hands pull you down despite your cries to your family and you were torn apart. Hands are the communicators. In this case, I think it is either authority or hate because of the pulling and tearing apart. This disembodied hands in particular indicate not being understood or feelings of loneliness. Trying to hold on to the ledge could be your attempt in manipulating this anxiety on the lack of power or control (indicated by the dragging). The dragging also represents being reluctant in doing something. People not responding to your cries reflects helplessness and frustrations with communications with others. The dream might be telling you to become more vocal and to work harder to get your point across. Being ignored reflects overlooking something. The dive into darkness signifies some failure in something you have been attempting or a fear of the unknown. Finally, being torn from all different directions suggests something falling apart, feeling isolated and feeling powerless. You need to take special attention to how you reach out to others and how you stand up for yourself. 

In summary, this nightmare seems to be about a reluctance for change and a need to look closely at how you relate yourself to others, how you communicate to others, and how you stand up for yourself. Don?t be afraid to take risks and explore the unknown!

*Second dream*


Nebudelic said:


> This next one takes place in a large and fancy theater I am with my grandparents we are in line waiting to get into some show I can't remember, my grandmother hands me some money I go to the claw machine, I am given unlimited plays for some reason but this is a dream so who cares, I am winning each time giving the prizes to children everyone is cheering and asking me to get them something, suddenly without any thought the everything goes silent I turn around to see why, and when I did I was greeted by an empty and abandoned theater slowly falling apart due to the ages, I then decided to walk outside, and it wasn't any better like the theater the whole town was abandoned no sign of a soul anywhere could be found not even an animal, or so that's what I thought I see a man with his back faces towards me I was so happy to see someone else so I ran over him but my happiness was soon to be ruined cause when he turned around, his face well if you call it a face had a large caved in hole in the center filled with puss and maggots crawling and dripping about.



The theater is your social life and the performances that happen are supposed to reflect situations that occur in your waking life. It could also be a metaphor for being ?theatrical? and too dramatic. Your grandparents represent love, security, wisdom, and protection. Perhaps they are these aspects waiting with you in the line to your social life. Standing in line is supposed to represent a need for patience. Money in this case can either be success and prosperity, confidence, or giving love. I would like to think it is giving love since it was your grandmother giving you the money and since you also in turn gave the prizes to the other children. Playing the claw machine represents something in your life within reach but continuing to escape your grasp. However, you were winning each time, indicating that you will probably succeed anyway and that you have now found confidence in your abilities. Perhaps the dream is trying to encourage you to keep trying! Still, you were generous and decided to give your winnings away. Giving away indicates a need to give more into a relationship or a situation and being able to give fulfills a need to share and belong. The people cheering you on indicates that this is the right direction and again is a confidence boost. I think this time your dream really wanted you to feel good about yourself and ?cheer up.?

Next is the portion where you meet the abandoned theater and town. First, the quietness indicates needing to stop and reflect on life. It denotes a need for looking into yourself and regaining balance. This ties especially into the abandonment of the theater and town. It is about letting go of old attitudes or having ?reckless abandon? and living more freely. I definitely lean more to the letting go of old attitudes since seeing something old suggests there is something you need to replace or get rid of. Perhaps it is something in your social life since it is the theater that got particularly old. Finally, seeing the strange man is about a part of yourself that is repressed or it could even be the dream helper trying to offer you advice. I?m not sure what the puss means, but I can tell about the maggots and the hole. Like I said earlier, holes might mean to be ?whole? or it could be about exploring new things. The maggots represent anxieties about death or a problem that you wanted to ignore that is ?eating away? at yourself. Perhaps your dream helper is trying to get you to confront that fear because it destroys harmony and balance.
For this second dream there seems to be a theme of giving love, gaining confidence in your abilities, regaining balance, and confronting your fears. I think the dream is trying to encourage you that you can do all of these things. The man in particular is supposed to be someone that is helping you and trying to show you the way, even if he is quite disgusting and scary.

*Third Dream*


Nebudelic said:


> I was in front of a house, the house was on fire and in the yard were to young boys they too were on fire they're skin melting from the heat screaming in agony for me to help them, one boy's body was so twisted up in a way impossible for any human, I tried to ignore their screams because I couldn't do anything to help them, they were scream and screaming louder the more I ignored them.



Your house is your soul and self. Dreaming that it was on fire indicates a need for transformation. It could also be representative of a fiery passion within you  and of the love from those around you. Dreaming that someone is burned alive suggests that you are being consumed by your own ambition. While it?s good to be ambitious, perhaps the dream indicates that it got a little too out of hand, going beyond your soul (the house) and affecting people around you (the two boys). You hear them screaming, which might mean that someone needs your help in real life. It can also reflect anger that you need to express. However, you wanted to ignore that, but your dream is telling you that you need to pay attention to this anger inside you that you need to express. I also think the dream might be telling you that you are feeling to ?hot? inside and that everything is burning up. It might be trying to get you to pay attention to the pent up anger that has started to burn your inner self. 

*Fourth Dream*


Nebudelic said:


> I'm watching group of men in the woods there is one man on his knees and two other men holding him down to make sure he doesn't try to get away, another man soon appears holding a bucket of..water or something? I thought but how wrong I was the strange liquid was dumped on to the man his flesh and skin disolve from the acid that was actually inside of it screaming in agonizing pain begging for it to stop saying that he was sorry and for them to let him go.



Seeing groups in your dreams refer to merging different parts of yourself. Seeing men in particular is about authority or masculinity. The dream is probably showing you different authoritative selves. Since the dream is happening in the woods and in what seems to look like a cult movement, it is symbolizing what is unknown and some hidden potential that you need to open yourself up to. There was a man kneeling in this dream. The knees represent support but it can also be able feelings of weakness and inadequacy. There is definitely something about power struggles since there are three other men torturing this kneeling man. Kneeling in this kind of situation I think is about being open to how people are influencing you or how you are surrendering some aspect of yourself. Then someone poured that bucket full of strange liquid. Buckets indicate improvements in current situation and it was filled at some point which meant that inside was some abundance of something. Liquids, especially water, indicate emotions you need to face. This liquid caused the man kneeling to melt and probably become skinless. Since the skin represents protection it means that your defenses have started to melt. There is difficulty in sensing what is going on around you. However, you need to look beyond superficial things and find the truth. Then the man says sorry, which highlights a forgiveness and letting go. Perhaps it is a letting go of anger that needs to come out.

This dream seems to be about different parts of yourself. There is hidden potential, authority, and a letting go of defenses. Try to see different parts of yourself in the different men in the group. It is a play on the different aspects of yourself. 

*Discussion of other dream elements*



Nebudelic said:


> and my friends and family will kill themselves in very horrific ways as well sometimes in my nightmares and there is also a nightmare version of myself and she was always the reason that caused my friends and family to kill themselves I remember in one nightmare she made my mom carve out her throat with a spoon.
> though now she barely looks like me she became more monstrous looking but she still sounds like me and she
> Also tells me things horrible things to make me feel like **** she enjoys playing with my mind
> Rape and being all alone is a recurring theme in my nightmares.



Watching people killing themselves actually means you?re really concerned about them or it could also represent qualities of yourself you?re trying to ?kill? or get rid of. Perhaps your nightmare version is actually representative of someone that is trying to show you qualities your subconscious thinks isn?t needed. In particular, the nightmare where she makes your mother carve out her throat with a spoon might be telling you to swallow your pride and to seek comfort and protection. Perhaps the horrible things she is telling you is representative of what you might subconsciously feel or things you tell yourself. This part I?m not entirely sure, but I think this alternate self might actually be teaching you of the detrimental things you?re doing to yourself by assuming your form and showing you horrible actions.

Being alone represents feelings of rejection and feeling as though no one understands you while being raped represents feelings of being violated, taking advantage of you, or the destruction of your self-esteem. It feels as though you are forced upon situations. Since these are what are recurring, it could be that you are feeling these things for a significant portion of your life. 



Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: Trigger warning: Rape
> 
> 
> 
> okay I'll make this short, okay so I'm in a dark room and floating above me was this large mechanical jelly fish looking creature I'm just looking at it admiring how awesome it looked but it turned out to not be so awesome when one the wires grabbed me and then another one of it's sharp pointed wires went straight up into me and out of my mouth, two more then shoved themselves right into my eyes and more and more stabbed right into my body each then began to move in and out causing me a bit of pain which I was able to feel a bit, when it was done it just threw me against a wall





Spoiler: interpretation of spoilered dream



Before I begin, I want you to also keep in mind that dreams of this nature tend to occur in people who have?experienced it in real life. That is something to note in the recurrence of this theme. If you haven?t already, please talk to someone if that is what is occurring in your life and know that nothing you say about it is stupid or useless or a crying wolf thing. You have a right to speak about it. If this does not apply to you please ignore this.
I also want to let you know that dreams of this nature are also influenced by what we watch/read so keep that in mind as well.

Now there is no ?mechanical jellyfish? in the dream dictionary so I tried to take it apart as a robotic jellyfish. Something robotic indicates going about life in a mechanical and rigid way without the freedom of expression. It could also be a symbol of your working life. Jellyfish represent painful memories emerging from the subconsciousness. It is perhaps some hidden aggression in a relationship or situation in real life. It can also be lack of self-esteem and inadequacy. I can see this going both ways and we will see them both occur in the later symbols. Now for the wires I took as both wiring and tentacles. Tentacles represent unknown danger in the subconsciousness trying to pull you in to address issues you refuse to acknowledge. It can also be a representative of a clingy relationship so keep that in mind. Wires on the other hand represent the flow of energy and the stress in your life. It can also be your connections with others. I think by combining both of these symbols I can see that the wires from the mechanical jellyfish might be trying to get you to look at issues and stress in your life. This goes hand in hand with the rape theme. Perhaps they are trying to get you to acknowledge feelings of violation or being taken advantage of, especially the feeling of being forced to do something. 

Next, there were different parts of your body affected by the pointed wires. Something pointed could either be a pun thing where the dream is telling you there is a ?point? or that you need to get your ?point? across, or it could be representing that there is something you need to look at right away. I see it more of the latter situation, but I put the other meaning above just in case it might actually relate to you more. Seeing your mouth signifies your need to express yourself and talk about an issue bothering you. Something hitting you on the mouth indicates being unable to express anger and other negative emotions. I think the dream is trying to tell you to look at how you are stifling yourself and that you need to express yourself more. The eyes being poked and hurt by the wires seem to suggest a refusal to see the truth or an expression of being in pain. It might be that you are afraid of others seeing the truth about you. Your own body getting hurt suggests that your self-esteem is being shot. At the end, you were thrown towards a wall. Walls indicate limits and obstacles. Being thrown towards it is suggesting that you need to get rid of those walls and explore. Perhaps these different issues and your reluctance to look at them are holding you back and you need to wake up and acknowledge them.



I apologize for how long it took to respond to this. It was a bunch of dreams at once so it took awhile. Please let me know if I missed anything and I hope everything gets better! I?ll also attach a link to how to conquer your recurring dreams to help you.

 http://www.dreammoods.com/dreaminformation/dreamtypes/recurringdreams2.htm


----------



## radioloves (Nov 7, 2015)

Ooo this'll be fun! ... Well I dream about my ex a lot, but at this point I dont feel anything about him anymore O:


----------



## Halebop (Nov 7, 2015)

I've had quite a few dreams involving people murdering each other. They are never graphic but I am always around when the murders occur. In one dream I was friends with a group of boys who were in trouble with a gang and there was just a lot of shooting. The other night I had a dream i was at my friends house about to go in when people were fighting outside his house and i was hiding watching them try to kill each other. I don't really think of them as nightmares because the people that die are never people i know in real life, nor is the murder graphic enough to be scary. Its just weird. I also had a self defense kind of murder dream... I had a dream i was dating this boy and was at my boyfriends house and his brother was extremely violent and killed their cat and was about to kill his brother (my boyfriend) with a knife but i tackled the brother and strangled him. It was just as protection. That dream was more graphic though because I was bashing the guys head into the ground and trying to crush his skull. That part was disturbing.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

I had a dream that actually had me wake up crying. It was not lucid, and there is swearing involved. It is also very long.

~~~~~~~~

So when the dream started, I was in a bunker. It was World-War II and my two greatest friends and I had been deported to Normandy, France, on the day now called D-Day.

When we got there the parachute bombs had already landed and given the Germans a surprise. We were on the boats when we heard machine-gun fire. It was from the Germans.

A brave soldier lost his life stopping it. He ran into the open and threw a grenade at the machine gun, and was shot down. The machine-gun stopped firing and the troops marched forward.

We stormed the beach, me running along my greatest friends in the world, Nik and Rajvir. We charged and charged and the German front lines fell. All of a sudden we heard, "Get down!" We heard more machine gun fire. I looked to my side and saw my comrades falling.

I blindly threw a grenade towards the sound of the machine gun. The firing stopped and we marched forward.

"Nik, Rajvir, stay strong!" I yelled.
"You two!" Rajvir called back.

Things were starting to go rough and I started to lose moral. Why are we even fighting this war? I thought, distracted.

We started to push the Germans back. I looked to my left and saw that Rajvir wasn't there. I looked behind me to see him on the ground.

"Rajvir!" I called, tears streaming down my face. Nik followed.

"Go...on. Don't let me hold you back. It'll be better this way..." He managed to wimper. I looked at his shoulder. He has been shot several times. I closed his eyes for him. "Sleep well, friend."

Nik stood up. "We have to win this , for Rajv-"

A bomb went off near him and sent him flying. I ran to him.

"Nik!" I yelled at the top of my lungs. I looked up, the rest of the army was farther ahead.

"Stay alive buddy, please. For the love of God, do it god f**king damnit!" I said between sobs.

"My hopes are with you..." He said and breathed his last breath."

Another bomb went off, this time taking me.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I seem to have dreams of war very often.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 7, 2015)

Dreams are always occurring when you sleep, but you only remember the REM ones. You dream of the thing you last thought of before you slept. My one is always involving peeing and toilets ಠ_ಠ


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 8, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> So a little background info, I have a really good friend who I had in middle school, now she goes to a different high school that's nearby, but I still haven't seen her since. I really miss her and I considered her my only real friend. I haven't been able to be in touch with her because I didn't have a phone back then.



Awww, I know the feeling. I?ve had friends that I haven?t been able to get in touch with for a long time. Since you?re giving me this background, I imagine you dream about your friend a lot. She must be on your mind a lot in order to dream about her. You might also have some qualities that she has that are being represented in your dreams.

*First Dream*


Izzy Reincarnated said:


> So my first dream: Me and her were at my old middle school and we were talking and having so much fun and we were doing things together. I remember it being great, just like how it was back then. I asked her if she wanted my phone number so we can be in touch, but I remember her going silent after that question. And the light also turned dark. I try to say something after but I couldn't. I couldn't move my mouth and couldn't talk even though I wanted to really badly. The dream ended soon after.



By your background, could I assume that you are in high school? I ask because it gives some weight on the significance of being in your old middle school. Dreaming of being in school can mean different things depending on what is happening. I will put the different alternatives since I cannot determine which one is most accurate in this situation. Only you could decide. However, depending on the other symbols I might point to one of them. Dreaming that you are in school can either be: childhood insecurity that hasn?t been resolved, anxieties about abilities, a reflection of daily life, or a metaphor that you are going through your own learning experience. I usually like to think it is the latter two because the former two explanations are usually for those that are adults beyond college. 

As I have mentioned before, thinking a lot about someone will usually place them in your dreams. Seeing a particular friend from your past can also be a way of your dreams telling you to reconnect with a part of yourself that you have lost touch with. However, seeing your background it might mean that you should look this friend up and reconnect with her, seeing as you are thinking of her so much. Your desire to give your friend your number shows that you want to take the initiative and reach out to others, particularly your friend. However, your friend was silent, so you were probably unsure about her reaction or have a lack of understanding. Our dreams are sometimes a ?practice run? where we act out things in the safety and comfort of the subconsciousness so that we can try them for real in the waking world.

Next, I think the sudden change from light to darkness shows a fear in failing to reconnect with this person. It goes hand in hand with the silence of your friend, which can also be interpreted as being uneasy about a situation. Then you wanted to speak but you couldn?t because your mouth wouldn?t open. This can be seen as three different ways: being speechless over some news, a secret you?re trying to keep, or a reflection of REM paralysis and feeling helpless. Just to give you a little bit of info, REM paralysis (or rather atonia as I would like to refer to it as) is when during REM sleep (where most dreaming occurs) your body loses muscle tone and doesn?t move. This include the muscles of your mouth, which is why you might have that feeling of wanting to open them but cannot because in REM you physically cannot do that. This atonia helps us not to act our dreams out (and there?s actually a disorder where you lack this atonia and act out your dreams). While the inability to speak in your dream could either be being speechless or having a secret, it could also just be a reflection of how your body is literally not able to move. By the way, I?m taking this information from a psychology class that I am taking. 

In short, I think your dream might be telling you that you?re trying to learn about how you want to approach your friend and reach out to her. The school could be where your ?lessons? are taking place and you are trying to practice this situation in your mind. You might be afraid of failing or that you wouldn?t know what to say, but you should try anyway!  It?s always good to try and reach out.

*Second Dream*


Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I had another dream the next night: I was at the airport, coming back from a trip from somewhere. I was heading out of the airport, when I see people walking in the opposite direction that are going to board their planes for departure. And in that crowd, I see her again (my best friend mentioned in the last dream) . At first I didn't think it was really her, so I just continued, but then I looked back and saw her long hair and the suitcase I remember she would always carry around. I then knew it was her. I tried to run back and chase after her but as soon as I was like 1 inch from reaching her I remember freezing and couldn't be able to move. She didn't notice me behind her. I tried to move so hard but I was stuck. I just watched her walk and board her flight and then that's when my dream ended.


Airports in dreams are about the birth (arrival) and death (departure) of something. You had arrived from a trip so for you it is the beginning or the birth of something new. Your friend, however, was departing, which could be the death of something (not of her but perhaps of your communications with her or some aspect of her that is within you) or it could be a new idea surrounding her ready to take off. I like to go with the latter explanation because it seems that from the previous dream and from this one, you have a strong desire to establish communication with this friend again. I think it might be telling you that ?flight go and find friend? is ready for takeoff! 

You noticed two things about your friend that made you recognize her: her long hair and her suitcase. Long hair indicates that you are thinking long and carefully before making some kind of decision. Perhaps you have been thinking about connecting with your friend again for a while. The suitcase can either be that you are a calm and collected person or that you need a break or change of scenery. I can see it go both ways, so I?ll leave it to you to see which one works better. Then you try to chase after her and chasing someone means you are trying to overcome something hard for you. Perhaps it is again that communication that you are trying to do. You?re very determined to go after this friend. However, you suddenly couldn?t move and froze just as you were about to reach. It could either be a lack of self-confidence (probably with the task) or REM atonia again like I mentioned with your mouth, only this time it is your legs. As I have mentioned, your body usually cannot move during REM so you might be struggling to do so in real life but you cannot. You seem to be subsconsciously aware of this atonia since it happened twice. Reaching out to her means that you have this desire for her. 

In short, I think your dreams are telling you to go for it and try to reestablish a connection with your friend again. You?ve been thinking about it for a while. You might not feel confident, but I do encourage you to try and reach out! You never know what could happen! 

I hope everything works out! Also, if you?re still confused about the REM parts let me know and I?ll try to clarify, though my professor has told us that we do not know a lot about sleep. The answer might be a bunch of ?I don?t know.?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 8, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Awww, I know the feeling. I’ve had friends that I haven’t been able to get in touch with for a long time. Since you’re giving me this background, I imagine you dream about your friend a lot. She must be on your mind a lot in order to dream about her. You might also have some qualities that she has that are being represented in your dreams.
> 
> *First Dream*
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! ^^
I'm sure one day I'll bump into her again.


----------



## asuka (Nov 8, 2015)

in my dream last night, i remember my mom shooting me with a gun and i died (i woke up) then i went back to sleep, i looked in a mirror and my hair was wet but it had massive bald spots in it and there were tons of people around and i was terribly embarrassed trying to cover it :|


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 8, 2015)

Blue-Ninja said:


> Oh gosh. Alright.. I've got one I'd like maybe interpreted..? I barely remember it, but it was so vivid at the same time.
> 
> First I remember choosing. Between water or plants. I don't actually remember my choice... but I think it was plant.
> 
> ...



Haha no worries! I made the mistake of not recording my dreams because I was overconfident in my abilities to remember them. Now some of the most vivid dreams I used to remember are now fragments. I?m used to working with those ?vivid but not vivid? dreams.

First, you had a choice between water or plants. Water is your subconsciousness and emotions. It can also represent life energy, healing, and refreshment. Plants on the other hand, represent fertility, spiritual development, growth, and caring nature. Perhaps you are trying to decide between these different symbols and you chose plant. I will wait later in the interpretation to see what the plant means, but I left these here so that you can decide as well. Next, you were in an ocean cavern. For this, I looked at both the meanings for cave and ocean. Caves represent the womb which in turn represent protection and concealment. Since the cavern was deep black, it represents your exploration of the subsconsciousness and self-discovery. Keeping that it was an ocean cavern in mind, I think it means that you are exploring your emotions and feelings. The ocean and well water in general tends to reflect the emotional or subconscious state of mind. 

I?m going to put together the different details concerning the ceiling, walls, and the seashells. There seems to be a lot of a theme of unexplored potential, emotions, health, security, and stability. Since you were more fascinated then afraid of the blackness, it represents hidden spirituality and divine qualities. The occasional purple you saw could represent healing abilities, kindness, compassion, wealth, royalty, and dignity. I think it leans towards more of healing and kindness, but I put the others as some things to think about. I also encourage you to look at the other meanings on dreammoods as there are plenty of meanings for colors. You also saw crystal aquamarine on either the ceiling or the walls. First, crystals signify purity, healing (here again!) development, and unity. It could also be another pun on the dreams part that something is ?crystalizing? or taking shape. It can also represent the higher self, especially since some of it was on the ceiling, which is your mental or spiritual perspective on things. These crystals were aquamarine, which is appropriate given that it is an ocean cavern and it shares meaning with the water symbol. It can also be trying to tell you to keep lines of communication open. In general it symbolizes youth, vitality, creativity, and hope. The seashells represent security and protection, particularly with how you protect your true feelings. Their glossiness represents true potential yet to be unleashed. Perhaps the dream is trying to tell you to let your true feeling show. This goes well with the pastel colors which indicate not fully recognizing or dealing with part of your emotions. Since the seashells were on cave rock, it might indicate a stubbornness in dealing with these feelings. In short, I think your dream might be pointing to your healing and hidden potential, perhaps with your emotions and how you deal with them.

Next, there was the part where you had water up to your knees and notice a gold doubloon shimmering. I think water up to your knees represents being somewhat overwhelmed with emotion. I?m taking this by combining water and the knees symbol. While knees can represent support, since it is combined with water at a certain height, I take it as you being very emotional or taking on more than you can handle. You also saw seaweed within the rocks, which symbolize relying on intuition and trusting your instincts. Perhaps this combined with the rock symbol suggests that you are contemplating this change and want to rely on your instincts (rock means several things which is why it meant something different before). Then you saw a shimmering golden doubloon. Gold coins represent success and wealth and gold in general represents richness, reward, and determination. Things that are shimmering or sparkling are how dreams tell us to pay attention to something in life. Perhaps the dream is telling you to pay attention to your success or perhaps your money or spending. However, I can also see it as the phrase ?all that glitters is not gold.? Perhaps you need to be careful and make sure that you are not being played by ?fool?s gold.? I think this part might be about feeling overwhelmed or emotional and noticing some form of reward in the horizon. Your dream might be telling you to trust your instincts on whether to take this is a true reward or to be skeptical as if it is ?fool?s gold.?

Then, you went into a jungle where you met satyrs and the tree of life. The jungle represents parts of you that are inhibited or chaos in your waking life. It?s because of the phrase ?It?s a jungle out there.? Perhaps it is referring to the emotions again. Green can mean many things. It can be positive change, good health, growth, fertility, healing, hope, and more. It might mean ?go ahead? like a green light or it can also be a metaphor for a lack of experience. I see it being any or more than one of these, which is why I put all of the meanings I think are relevant here. For the satyrs I had to search up what they were and I find it interesting that you dreamt the satyrs because they were fertility spirits of the woodlands or wilderness. They?re apparently pals with the god of wine Dionysos so they?re usually partying it up in the woodlands. Perhaps the satyrs are also representative of fertility meaning from the green symbol as well as the chaos and repressed things. Perhaps this celebratory aspect of you is what is so suppressed. I was surprised to find that dreammoods had a ?tree of life? symbol. Apparently it represents your connection to living things and reminds you that you are not alone. It goes well with the vines which represent hopes and ambitions. Maybe you are trying to look within the chaos for your connections to others, hopes, and ambitions. This is especially true with the satyrs? power which indicates that you need to draw into your own inner strength and willpower to overcome whatever bothers you. Perhaps that is what the satyrs are trying to teach you. Teaching usually means you are seeking advice or knowledge and are learning to deal with the present by using past experience. 

I find it really interesting that in the beginning you made a choice between water and plant and you also end up going to both a water themed area and a plant based area. Perhaps the water and plant choice reflects a choice between the two different scenarios that I have interpreted above. It seems you have chosen venturing into the chaos and emotions and finding what it is that you have repressed and letting it out. You might have chosen strength and willpower and a willingness to learn. The satyrs accompanying you to the ocean cavern place might be a way of them teaching you to go back and analyze that situation.



Spoiler: last part of dream. Certain implications made here



Due to the implications of some of the meanings, I decided to put a spoiler tag. I will let you take whatever you want from this. I find it fascinating how they fit, but they may or may not apply to you.

We have a war going on. Wars signify chaos and disorder in life. I lean more towards the idea that there is some kind of internal conflict or emotional struggle within you. This conflict has to do with the plant-satyrs vs. mermaids war. There is a conflict between these two symbols. I also encourage you to look back at the different scenes and interpretations again and draw meaning between ?water vs. plant.? Mermaids in dream signify female aspects that are mysterious and secretive. It is also interesting to note that mermaids are sometimes a fear of sex. I find this interesting because the satyrs are lively, celebratory, and expressive and represent fertility. Perhaps there is a conflict between the mysterious and the fear of sex and the expressive self and fertility. The splashing can either be telling you to be more expressive or to be revitalized. Spears are representative of power and fertility, which fits that the satyrs are the ones wielding them. Since they were made of bones, it represents underlying strength and discovery of secrets. Also, since this is a war, consider the phrase ?having a bone to pick with someone.? Do you have a bone to pick (or poke) with someone? I also think that since you picked plant in the beginning that you might be subsconsciously siding with the plant-satyrs in this war and have a bone to pick with the mermaids. In this dream you hid behind a rock (third time rock is mentioned). Hiding suggests there are secrets you have or that you are not able to deal with an issue and are trying to subconsciously hide from it. Perhaps the rock is again showing your stubbornness in dealing with situations. This is emphasized by the weapon in your dream, showing how much you want to defend yourself. You want do defend yourself from the panic or the lack of control. Definitely for this part of the dream, look at water vs. plant, ocean cavern vs. jungle, and satyr vs. mermaid. I think the war is the true summary of an internal conflict made clear by the previous parts of the dream.



I haven?t read Divergent but I know of it. What we read has influence in what we dream sometimes. Perhaps themes from Divergent are reflected in the dream. I find it funny that you didn?t think there would be much meaning. I found a lot of your symbols relating to each other and different pairs. This was a really fun one to do! I wonder if any of this made sense. Hope this helps you somehow!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 10, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> I just had a dream where I found an abandoned fox cub in the woods (at least I think it was abandoned) and I brought it home. Somehow the mother fox found her way into our apartment building after we've returned home. Last thing I remember is mother fox and fox cub having an emotional (!) reunion before I let them outside where they both ran towards freedom. :')



Awww this dream was adorable!  I will try my best to do it justice. It’s nice to interpret a happy dream amidst all of the nightmare or sad ones (not that I don’t like them! I just love the variety).

First, this fox was abandoned. I’m going to combine the two meanings of being lost and abandoned, because the abandonment is really only applied to if you were abandoned. Then again our symbols represent us, so I think it is okay. Both symbols refer to either overlooking feelings or having unresolved issues or feelings pertaining to someone. It asks to look at the symbol that is lost and see what aspects it has that seems to be “lost.” It can also be interpreted as living with “reckless abandon” and being freer. In this case, it was a fox cub, which is pretty interesting because the symbols can seem to contradict. Cubs represent innocence and playfulness, but they are also representative of mischievousness. Foxes, in the meanwhile represent being clever, cunning, and resourceful. Perhaps you have lost some of these qualities and need to find them again and maybe try to balance them? You found this fox cub in the woods, which can be representative of undiscovered potential and the unknown. Perhaps these qualities were unknown because they were lost and finding the fox cub is indicative that you need to embody these qualities again.

Then you decided to take this fox cub home. Your home is where you find security, what you need, and your values. Perhaps, finding these qualities is equivalent to finally feeling “at home” with yourself and your values. In particular, your house is an apartment. Apartments represent the financial or emotional state. Perhaps since you have described this as more of your home, the apartment represents being in line with your values and feeling secure in either finances or emotions. I lean towards the emotions more because of the previous symbol of being formerly “lost” or overlooking emotion. Perhaps taking the fox home represents finally acknowledging these lost emotions or unresolved issues and feeling more secure. For the mother fox, I will do the same as the fox cub and combine both mother and fox attributes. Mothers are representative of comfort, guidance, and protections and foxes again are clever, cunning, and resourceful. I can also see this dream as your “child” self in the form of the fox cub and your “maternal” self in the form of the mother fox. Perhaps you were in that lost innocent stage and now you have found your comfort zone and are protected from that naivet?. Since they had a reunion, it suggests that you have already incorporated these aspects within yourself. Now, you need to move away from your comfort zone as suggested by their freedom.

In summary, it seems that the fox cub represents your past self, your innocence, and the parts of yourself that you have neglected or “lost.” Perhaps there are also some unresolved emotions or issues in the past. However, you were able to find the aspects you lost, feel more secure, and are now more comfortable with yourself as suggested by the mother fox finding the cub. You then need to take initiative and use that free independent spirit and get out of your comfort zone as suggested by their achieving freedom. I hope this helps!


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

so the only dreams i recall are a zombie apocalypse movie with a gay couple as the starring roles, people trying to stab me, other ways of me almost dying, and a dream in japanese with subtitles. 

aside from the verdict that i watch too much anime, is my subconscious trying to kill me? ...and it wants to be a gay man?


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 11, 2015)

I had a rather weirdish one...i dreamt i wearing a wedding dress, veil..etc.. and being chased down the road by the wrestler Undertaker o_0.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 11, 2015)

Spoiler: TW:Animal Death



I had a dream my pet rat was dying and something got in it's cage and bit is all over so it was bleeding all over, and I took it to the sink to rinse off the blood and it kept stiffing up and I dried it off and it would take a few steps and hunch over and while it walked away a few more steps it turned into a smaller white mouse, and it keeled over and I picked it up and it was stiff so I was blowing into it's nose and pushing on its chest trying to revive it, and I just remember holding the tiny mouse crying and cursing and trying to get it to breath... it was really depressing.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2015)

My dream: 

I was in the police force or something like that, and we were trying to catch this criminal. He began to run away up this hill, and we wanted to stop him but we didn't, staying by our old truck (the police car xD). He stopped and cocked his gun. Suddenly he appeared beside the truck, aiming to kill us all. As he circled around the vehicle, I panicked, and circled too, following his feet from the space under the car. This carried on for a while.
I was pretty scared, and in my dream I thought: "I hate dreams like this. Please wake up, please." 
Then we all appeared on the floor around him, with a load of other random people. I started shuffling on my stomach, along the ground, trying to get away from him. This woman who was sitting near me, said something along the lines of: "Oh that's right - just escape on your own, without us." 
As she said this, the criminal spotted me and held up his gun to shoot me. I started screaming and covering my face with my arms. 

Then the dream ended xD 
Pretty funny aha


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2015)

A while ago, I had a series of dreams where I would be dreaming that I was in bed. It was very much like sleep paralysis. Anyway, I felt like I was on the edge of the bed and about to fall off. I tried to move but I couldn't. There was nothing scary in the dream, I was just trying to not fall off the bed.

In another dream. I was sitting on a chair. I was about to fall off again too, so I tried to move but I couldn't. These dreams lasted for a while, and it was kind of weird.


Also.. I had a seperate dream my ex bff told me to kill myself so I did. I nearly hanged myself in a park, where we often spent time together there, and they came right before I hanged myself to say sorry. I was crying after I woke up, because they know I'm very suicidal and depressed irl. I guess this is a sign I really want to be friends again, but that will never happen.


edit: another dream with the ex bff

we were friends again in this dream, and we were hanging out. i forgot how but he gets injured pretty badly because of me and i start crying on how he got hurt because of me

edit: oh another one

this was a lot violent than my usual dreams, which was me beating my stepfather to death with a baseball bat. i hate him. i suspect its probably a sign of my anger towards him and what he did to me when i was a child (hes gone now, thankfully) but i remember the dream. he was begging for my forgiveness and i just said no and bashed his head in


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 11, 2015)

Sej said:


> I had a dream once that i was in my kitchen just talking to my parents and then a man came through the door, his eyes were very bloodshot, like his whole eye was red except his pupil, and my dad said 'is that a stranger?' And I say yes. Then I start screaming and my dad says 'oh god' and when he comes in he says 'let's talk about birthing.' Then I woke up
> 
> Just to note that it was pitch black outside in the dream
> Also that the stranger had dirty shoulder length hair and he was a man



Wow that sounds like a curious stranger! While unfortunately, I could not find a symbol for eyes being bloodshot, I will try to combine different symbols and see if I can make sense of it. First, we need to focus on the setting: the kitchen. Kitchens represent warmth, being healed, and being supplied “spiritual nutrients.” It can also be your nature towards the people you love. It can also represent transformation seeing as this is where new creations take place in the house. As we go into the dream, we can determine which meaning fits more, but I am leaning towards the transformation one.  Seeing your parents within this space represents power, shelter, and love or being worried about your parents. That I will leave to you to decide. 

You were then interrupted by a strange man who represents a part of yourself that is hidden and repressed. It can even be the dream helper here to offer you help. From your description of him, I think he represents some of your attitudes and might be telling you a message of purifying mind, heart and body. Since you noticed his eyes, in particular, you were having either a connection or an understanding with that aspect of yourself. These eyes, however, were red, and red can mean many things. It can either be passion, energy, power or courage. Since the eyes were red, it might be pointing to “seeing red” which indicates anger. Perhaps this stranger is trying to show you some important message, but it makes you angry?

Your father then asked you a question to which you replied yes. Fathers represent authority, protection, and a need for self-reliance, but always with people that we know the most, you have to think about aspects of his character that you yourself have or want to have. His asking indicates that there is some sort of info or knowledge you need to share. Seeing as you said yes, represents that you accepted something or that you are given permission to do something you had doubts in during real life. Since you said yes about the person being a stranger, maybe you are reaffirming that connection to certain aspects of you, accepting that you are angry, or accepting some sort of doubt you had concerning these things.

For the birthing, I took it as perhaps the dream is trying to tell you about giving birth to a new idea or having a fresh start on something. Since he is asking at probably a time that you are not ready for birthing, suggest that you feel unsure or unprepared about something new. The pitch black darkness representing night outside goes more into that unpreparedness, showing some possibly setbacks in achieving your goals. However, that can also refer to new beginnings so don’t be too discouraged. I think you make your own meaning depending on what you choose to do.

In short, I think you might be undergoing a transformation about yourself, and you either have the connection to energy for it or you are somewhat upset or angry. You are accepting but you may have doubts. However, there is definitely something about having new ideas or undergoing something new. I hope this helps!


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 12, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Awww this dream was adorable!  I will try my best to do it justice. It’s nice to interpret a happy dream amidst all of the nightmare or sad ones (not that I don’t like them! I just love the variety).
> 
> First, this fox was abandoned. I’m going to combine the two meanings of being lost and abandoned, because the abandonment is really only applied to if you were abandoned. Then again our symbols represent us, so I think it is okay. Both symbols refer to either overlooking feelings or having unresolved issues or feelings pertaining to someone. It asks to look at the symbol that is lost and see what aspects it has that seems to be “lost.” It can also be interpreted as living with “reckless abandon” and being freer. In this case, it was a fox cub, which is pretty interesting because the symbols can seem to contradict. Cubs represent innocence and playfulness, but they are also representative of mischievousness. Foxes, in the meanwhile represent being clever, cunning, and resourceful. Perhaps you have lost some of these qualities and need to find them again and maybe try to balance them? You found this fox cub in the woods, which can be representative of undiscovered potential and the unknown. Perhaps these qualities were unknown because they were lost and finding the fox cub is indicative that you need to embody these qualities again.
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks for interpreting! I really like the interpretation and I'm gonna take some time to reflect on what you've written.

Thanks again! <3


----------



## sej (Nov 12, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Wow that sounds like a curious stranger! While unfortunately, I could not find a symbol for eyes being bloodshot, I will try to combine different symbols and see if I can make sense of it. First, we need to focus on the setting: the kitchen. Kitchens represent warmth, being healed, and being supplied ?spiritual nutrients.? It can also be your nature towards the people you love. It can also represent transformation seeing as this is where new creations take place in the house. As we go into the dream, we can determine which meaning fits more, but I am leaning towards the transformation one.  Seeing your parents within this space represents power, shelter, and love or being worried about your parents. That I will leave to you to decide.
> 
> You were then interrupted by a strange man who represents a part of yourself that is hidden and repressed. It can even be the dream helper here to offer you help. From your description of him, I think he represents some of your attitudes and might be telling you a message of purifying mind, heart and body. Since you noticed his eyes, in particular, you were having either a connection or an understanding with that aspect of yourself. These eyes, however, were red, and red can mean many things. It can either be passion, energy, power or courage. Since the eyes were red, it might be pointing to ?seeing red? which indicates anger. Perhaps this stranger is trying to show you some important message, but it makes you angry?
> 
> ...



Thank you! 

I will have a think about this


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 12, 2015)

I just want to say thank you to everyone who has been posting so far. It's been really fun interpreting all of these and I want to say your welcome to all who have thanked me for the interpretation. It's no problem at all and I hope that these help you to think about who you are.




Slammint said:


> This is my earliest dream I remember. It's wierd AF but I was around 6 I think.
> Always wanted to know what it meant.
> So what I can remember:
> I am having a bath and then The doctor comes in (David Tennent) and I can't remember what he says, I see a Dalek come in and go out, I grab a towl and walk out and see the Dalek trying to put my t-shirt on. Then I open the room to my mums office and I see my mum and my past teachers. That's all I can remember.... I was a wierd child.



Haha that sounds like a strange dream (though I?ve definitely seen stranger, especially on this forum). I have to take into account that you were very young for this dream. You might have been influenced from seeing Doctor Who for this dream so keep that in mind as well. I?m not too familiar with Doctor Who so bear with me if I do not get any references or if I interpret the terms wrongly. However, I hope that you look into my interpretation and provide your own understanding of the show to gain knowledge about yourself.

First, let?s start with the bath. There are several explanation and I?ll leave it to you to select which one is best. However, if I see that one of them matches the rest of the symbols, I will offer my suggestion. Since you clean yourself in bath time, dreaming of taking a bath usually represents ?cleaning? both parts of yourself: outer and inner. You could also be getting rid of things that are ?dirty? such as memories of hard times, bad ideas, negative opinions, and other things that you might have wanted to get rid of. It might even be telling you to forgive yourself, since cleansing is synonymous with forgiveness sometimes. 

For interpreting the doctor coming in, I?m going to be using several symbols to represent him: intruder, fictional character, extraterrestrial, alien, and cyborg. First, he is an intruder coming in while you are taking a bath. Intruders represent feelings of guilt or something unfamiliar that is trying to get into your head. Perhaps that might be what you were trying to cleanse yourself of (guilt)? Second, he is a fictional character (though I guess some people want him to be real). Usually anything fictional represents a desire to escape reality, though you need to consider the actual qualities and how you want to incorporate or acknowledge those qualities within yourself, so we?ll look at the next qualities of the doctor and see whether you want to acknowledge or incorporate any of those qualities. Since he is an extraterrestrial being, he can represent your wild imagination or again the desire to escape from reality. This may or may not be unfamiliar to you since he is also an alien, and aliens represent parts of ourselves we are not familiar with or that we have neglected. Finally, he is a time traveler, so I searched up time travel to see aspects that he can also represent. Time travel is also about wishing to escape from the present reality. You either want to go back into the past or jump forward to the future (consider the time period the Doctor is supposed to come from or goes to). It seems from this that the doctor is representative mostly about imagination and escaping reality somehow. 

I took the dalek as either a cyborg or a mutant since that it what came up from quick searches. I hope that is accurate and alright with you. However, I would also consider aspects of the dalek and what they mean in the universe it comes from. Cyborgs represent a need to balance objectivity with personal feelings or that you are too rigid in your thinking. Mutants on the other hand, represent fear of things that are different and the dream telling you to be more open. I lean more towards the rigid thinking and being more open aspect of the symbols. Using your towel suggests either being able to deal with your emotions or having a new start in something. I think it could be both seeing as your taking a bath is supposed to represent renewal and how the cyborg represents balancing feelings. Seeing the doctor wearing your t-shirt represents needing to relax. This is I think more emphasized by the appearance of the work office that shows feeling either overworked or having too much on your mind (I kind of lean towards the latter seeing as you were six at the time, but if you did happen to overwork yourself at that age consider that portion of the interpretation). Seeing your mother in your dream represents comfort and guidance. This is more emphasized by your teachers who also represent your needing guidance in something. Perhaps you are looking for help in everything that has occurred in the above interpretation?

In short, going back to figuring out what the bath meant, I think the dream might be more about either forgiving yourself or being rejuvenated and having a new beginning. Since you were a child, I can definitely see it as something to do with imagination and wanting to escape from reality to go on adventures like the Doctor perhaps. However, you might also be unfamiliar with this aspect of yourself since the Doctor came in unexpectedly. You need to be more open about all of the possibilities. Perhaps you were seeking guidance on these things. 

I hope this helps! It?s a little harder to determine since it has to do with characters from shows and because of your age at the time of having the dream, but I hope this still sort of makes sense.


----------



## Llust (Nov 12, 2015)

hey again c: so this is very similar to the concept that i explained last time; having a dream when i was still a kid and having that same dream reoccur again but with updated faces and everything. so yeah as you know, theres this other dream i had when i was the same age as last time; i really dont know how to describe it, but i guess its like one of those dreams with a soft and heavenly feeling to it. the setting was basically the house that i currently live in but reconstructed to be much bigger and have fantasy like things in it..like the living room would have things like flying books as stairs, our deserted basement was my room with things like a bar and that typical girly room that you would see in disney movies..and it looks like i was seeing that dream with an instagram filter in front of me haha. that dream was pretty much my fantasy life back then; it was just me and i think my family lived with us too? i dont clearly remember it. so yeah thats how it was when i was a kid

when i had the same dream with the same setting recently, it was as if my ideal fantasy life just got corrupted. all of my old or ex-friends were for some reason my best friends again and were all visiting that dream house of mind. i dont recall seeing my family members there..but they were basically so amazed with everything that they ended up tearing the house down bc they kept touching everything and were so fascinated by it. by the time they left, i was somehow just standing in rubble and the soft/heavenly feeling faded into black and white and the dream just ended there


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Probably the scariest dream I've had is, I once dreamt that *my teeth began loosening, since I wear braces, when I pulled a tooth, all my teeth came out in a big chain.* And then I woke up.
> 
> Unrelated but still, I've twice experienced sleep paralysis, and seeing what looked like monsters at the foot of my bed.



Hello Chocofruit! One thing that should hopefully make you feel comfortable is that teeth dreams are actually really common. I?ll provide a link about teeth dreams: http://www.dreammoods.com/commondreams/teeth-dreams.html

Dreaming that your teeth just come out signifies lack of confidence and embarrassment with a fear that perhaps other people might know about this. Since you have braces, it could be the dream?s pun on ?brace yourself.? Perhaps your dream was telling you to brace yourself for the fear of people possibly knowing about your short-comings. I would also take a look at the link I provided above. 

I?ve actually experienced sleep paralysis myself about three or four times! Sleep paralysis can be a really scary experience, and what you have described matches the hallucinations that people have experienced when in sleep paralysis. I myself have had these kinds of hallucinations: seeing a man in black inside my dorm room, feeling as though an elephant was sitting on my chest, being abducted by aliens, and feeling a demonic presence. This happens because two of our components of sleep are separated. When we are in REM sleep we have what is called ?atonia? which means we have no muscle tone and we are not able to move. This allows us to not act out our dreams. However, when sleep paralysis occurs, we are awake but we still have that atonia and possibly hallucinations. It can happen either when we are falling asleep or when we are waking up (the times I?ve had it were when waking up). One of the most common possible reasons is that we are sleep deprived, so perhaps this is a sign to get more sleep! 

Here is a link to a nice summary on sleep paralysis. I hope you have less occurring sleep paralysis!



Spoiler: Warning: possibly scary pictures



 http://www.buzzfeed.com/carolinekee/sleep-paralysis-is-scary-af#.fc2NM7gxYv


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 14, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Spoiler: Somewhat gruesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey don?t worry about it! Trust me this is a lot more detail than you think. It?s normal not to remember all parts clearly. Usually it?s the parts you do remember that I believe are the most significant to look at when doing a dream interpretation, rather than remembering possibly false symbols. If you have more dreams then send them my way! Just be sure not to send them all at once. I want to try and get to everyone?s dreams so please limit to 2 per posting. 



Spoiler: Interpretation of dream



Boy this must have been horrible to dream. :/ Hopefully I can give you some help on what it means!
First, seeing a killer in dreams suggest that there is something about your emotions or your identity that is cut off. However I usually like to think of the positive route which is that dreams of killing can mean you are actually healing yourself and ending something that was not good for you. I especially like to consider the latter because dreaming about your parents dying also means you are going through some special change in your life or that your relationship with your parents has gotten better. Perhaps you were ?killing? what you thought you did not like about your parents and have finally come to understand the good and improve your relationship with them.

Next, I?ll go into detail about what happened with your brother. First, your brother was pinned down, which either could indicate that you feel helpless to express yourself or that you are experiencing some REM paralysis (normal while sleeping). Then you were forced to kill your brother. For this dream, I am going to interpret it in a more positive light. Correct me if I?m wrong, but from what I am reading, you do not hold any anger towards your bother so that is not the correct interpretation. Rather, you are trying to kill some aspect of your brother within yourself. Ask yourself about what aspect of your brother it is that you have and that you want to get rid of within yourself. Perhaps it might have something to do with the feeling helpless? You are probably angry about this aspect because the knife symbolizes something that you want to cut out of your life. Stabbing someone on the other hand represents fears of betrayal and being defensive. The blood that you see everywhere signal emotional cries for help. Since you see a lot of it, you must be crying a lot deep inside. Perhaps it is related to the fact that you have to torture your brother in the dream. That represents self-punishment for bad habits. Think again about any bad habits your brother and you share that you want to get rid of. You were also being watched by the killers which suggests feeling criticized about your actions. The stress of feeling watched might actually be stress coming over from real life and your dream might actually be telling you to relax and stop being so critical about yourself. The body was then set on the counter which could suggest several things. You might be looking for some advice and exploring your options. You might also be lacking something and need fulfillment. You might also need to make a ?counter? on an offer. I think it is the third option and that you need to make a ?counter? on that aspect of your brother you had just killed in your dream.

Then you were forced to watch more killings. Perhaps it is an ongoing process of your purification and healing that you are being forced to watch. Consider aspects of the victims that you saw and how they are possible things within yourself you want to get rid of. Since you were forced to watch and you were in a loop when you tried to run away, I think your dream is trying to get you to face this problem and to ?watch it.? Since you were later sitting around a campfire, the dream was also telling you that you needed to share more about yourself and get others to know you. This teenager you saw might be suggesting a struggle for independence and doing things by yourself. I think there is a conflict between the right balance in independence and companionship. The quote, ?murder isn?t bad. We all die anyway? could be taken in two ways. I could take as using the symbols ?murder? and ?die,? interpreting by replacing the meaning within the phrase. It then becomes ?Being angry about some aspect of yourself isn?t bad. We will all have a chance to renew ourselves.? It could also be a line that is repeated from a waking experience. Consider if you?ve heard about it before the dream. Then you were trying to pretend that you were okay with the killings. Deceiving someone in this way suggests you are pretending everything is okay when it isn?t and are trying to cover it up. Perhaps you were pretending that you are okay with the killing of these aspects but maybe you?re actually not. 

You then went back to your house, and your house represents your soul and yourself. Seeing the corpse that is rotten suggests that aspect of your brother that we talked about earlier. Since it is rotten it suggests wasting away potential and failing to make use of opportunities. Perhaps you have gotten rid of so many aspects that you failed to notice this other aspect or why it is that you started getting rid of these aspects in the first place. This was also a sickly green. I took it as both green and sick and they both show some significance with health and needing to be healed. For the red, refer to what I have mentioned about the blood. Dust I took it to be both dust and the color sepia which has a ?dusty? shade of old times. Both suggest things that you have ignored and less developed parts of your subconsciousness. Perhaps you have been ignoring these events.

Finally, I?ll go over the significance of your feelings. Fear indicates anxieties in various aspects of yourself. Perhaps those victims are actually your aspects that you were afraid of. It also indicates a fear of achievements not being as successful. The hopelessness, or despair, suggests hardship that you might be experiencing. Pressure, as I have mentioned in stress, symbolizes that actual stress you feel and how the dream is telling you to relax. Finally, sadness suggests needing to learn from your disappointments and needing to be happy. 

In summary, it seems that your dream is trying to show you how you are trying to get rid of certain aspects of yourself, first and foremost, the aspect of your brother that is related to you. The dream?s content probably suggests, as the killing of your parents in the beginning suggests, that you are going through a really significant change in your life. It seems that you are afraid of all of this not being successful, you feel stressed, and you want to run away. However, the dream wants you to look at what you are doing and is encouraging you to face what it is you are afraid of. I like to think of the teenager as your spiritual advisor who is trying to tell you that getting rid of some things isn?t all that bad and that we all need to undergo a change in our lives. Your dream definitely wants you to heal as indicated by the many symbols of healing. Finally, the sadness that you felt is your dream telling you that you need to learn from disappointments and to be happy!



You told me earlier that you didn?t have a lot of detail. Trust me this was plenty of detail! Otherwise, I would not have been able to write such a detailed dream interpretation. Thank you very much for providing a lot. I hope this interpretation helps you.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I had a dream two nights ago, it was about a homeless man trying to get into my car, sleeping in it. It was super scary,,because the rest of us didn't know he was even there. When we got home, he got out with us, but my mom said "ok sleep in our house" and he slept in my room.. it was really weird and stuff so I don't know what it means?? I remember it very vividly so if you need anything else just ask.



Just quoting this, ^^; If you already explained this, sorry!!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Just quoting this, ^^; If you already explained this, sorry!!



Ah don't worry I have seen your posting. I'm trying to get through the other dreams before yours since I had a back log of them from when I had to take a break due to midterms. I'm sorry for taking so long! I will try my best to get to yours.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 14, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I just want to say thank you to everyone who has been posting so far. It's been really fun interpreting all of these and I want to say your welcome to all who have thanked me for the interpretation. It's no problem at all and I hope that these help you to think about who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much xD
I always thought it was wierd.... I used to not be able to tell when I was dreaming/awake when I was younger too.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 14, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Hello Chocofruit! One thing that should hopefully make you feel comfortable is that teeth dreams are actually really common. I’ll provide a link about teeth dreams: http://www.dreammoods.com/commondreams/teeth-dreams.html
> 
> Dreaming that your teeth just come out signifies lack of confidence and embarrassment with a fear that perhaps other people might know about this. Since you have braces, it could be the dream’s pun on “brace yourself.” Perhaps your dream was telling you to brace yourself for the fear of people possibly knowing about your short-comings. I would also take a look at the link I provided above.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the awesome interpretation! This does apply very well to my RL. I have depression, and I'm a very angsty/nervous person (And quiet anti-social, but I stil have friends) Thanks again!


----------



## tae (Nov 14, 2015)

same. or they crumble and deteriorate and it's terrifying. but since I got my wisdom teeth removed I haven't had teeth dreams.


----------



## tumut (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm always naked and or in hell in my dreams.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 14, 2015)

snoozit said:


> i just had a dream. but before i start, i wanna say that ive been watching this anime. the main characters are 2 boys who are best friends. in my dream, i was one of the boys and we were hanging out. it was so much fun in my dream. when i woke up from this pleasant dream, i kinda got depressed for a while. if i remember correctly, i dreamed of this twice. does it mean i need a best friend or something?



Seeing as you had this dream about the anime characters after having watched the anime suggests that your mind has been influenced by the anime. I would definitely consider what aspects of the fictional character you have in yourself, especially since you dreamt you were this anime character. It seems that you might be wanting to escape reality and incorporate the aspects of the character you were being in the dream. Hanging out and having fun is kind of your dream?s way to help your mind relax and do some dream socializing. It might be that you don?t usually socialize much in waking time or that there is something that you can learn from others. Consider the other character and what qualities he has that you should learn to incorporate in yourself. From this, it is not necessarily that you need a best friend, but that there might be some qualities of these characters you want to consider adding to your personality or that you should socialize more. Definitely look into the theme of the anime itself for more answers. I hope this helps!



cherrysplash said:


> This dream is the weirdest one yet. I had this dream this week, and the more I think about it, the more I think my imagination is running too far. Here goes:
> 
> I am like a spirit in this dream. Aka I'm like a person watching a movie.
> 
> ...



Hello! Just because you are not a fan of Frozen, doesn?t mean that you won?t dream about characters from Frozen or from any show. I?m guessing since Frozen is very well known and widely mentioned, you might have incorporated it into your subconsciousness unintentionally. It is probably from hearing people talk about it, so even if you have never watched it there is still a chance of dreaming about Frozen. It is also more about the characters themselves and how their characteristics are a part of you.

First, you were a spirit, as though you were the one watching a movie. Watching something can mean passiveness, watching life go by, or not wanting to take sides in some situations. Dreams also love their puns so it might be telling you to ?watch it!? In situations where I?m not sure which side to take, I put all of the meanings so that you can decide, since the dreamer always knows better than the interpreter. However, if I find that one of the meanings seem to fit based on the other symbols, I make suggestions. We?ll get back to this later. Next you saw Anna. Dreaming of fictional characters suggests that you want to escape from reality or that you need to take in the qualities of Anna. From what I gather from sources on the net Anna is: daring, action before thinking, optimistic, and caring. Based on the story, she can also be a symbol of reconnecting with someone, never giving up, and having faith in others.

Next, you were in an animal hospital. For this I?m using veterinarian and hospital. A veterinarian suggests needing to tame your instincts and subconsciousness while a hospital suggests a need to take care of yourself both physically and mentally. Perhaps it?s more on the mental side because of the veterinarian suggestion. Seeing a platypus suggests a tendency to dwell on your emotions or that repressed thoughts and subconscious things are trying to make themselves known. It can also be shyness in social situations. It seems that being in this animal hospital and seeing a platypus suggests that you need a subconscious heeling concerning your emotions or thoughts that you try to hide, or that you need to open up more in social situations. I can see it go either way because of the meaning of the goop (taken as ?sludge? in the dream dictionary) which represents emotions that you have rejected or low esteem. Since the platypus was eating it, I would consider the dream using puns again and asking you ?what?s eating you up?? or asking what kinds of anxieties about emotions do you feel? We need to consider the different colors that the goop was. Brown I can see it here as either materialistic character or your own roots. Black I can see as either rejection and malice, or potential and possibilities. Whichever emotions or traits you think you are rejecting more is what the meaning would be here. As I am not entirely sure, I will leave that up to you as well.

Then, the platypus unzips its disguise and reveals this cat named ?Pinky? which Anna doesn?t seem to like. A disguise indicates that you are hiding from something or someone and that you need to stop pretending or hiding behind a fa?ade. The unzipping also emphasizes this by saying that you need to open up more. I also want to consider the platypus as the fa?ade and the cat as the reality. The platypus is a tendency to dwell on emotion while the cat is independence, creativity, and power. If you don?t like cats, consider the negative meanings for cat which is that there is someone that tends to lie to you or that someone is ?catty? and malicious. For mottled, I just used a combination between spots and freckles. It seems for the mottled part that it means that either something is bothering you or that you have a unique character that will stand out in a crowd. The cat?s name ?Pinky? I can see it as the pinky finger itself, which represents mental power, intellect, memory and communication. Consider perhaps that Anna is asking what these qualities are doing being hidden.

Finally, there is Anna?s reaction to ?Pinky? to consider. She is both in horror and disgust by this cat. Horror symbolizes your actual feelings of horror while disgust represents a denial of aspects of yourself and a fear of confrontation. Perhaps Anna is representing your horror and fear of confronting these bottled up emotions? Since this cat was supposed to talk, talking animals represent knowledge, wisdom, and potential. Perhaps before you woke up, the cat was supposed to tell you that you had very good potential to be much greater.

I think the watching symbol in the beginning is geared more towards the dream telling you to ?watch it? or to watch what you are doing, which is what is being described within the dream. You seem to want to incorporate various aspects of Anna such as her bravery and determination, however there seems to be a fear of doing so. However, you dream seems to urge you that you need to heal your subconsciousness and face these different qualities that you have kept hidden. You have much independence, power, and ability to communicate, but it is hidden amongst a fa?ade of different emotions that that you have suppressed yet dwelled on. It?s time you opened up to your hidden potential!

I hope this all made sense. It could also be just a combination of things that you have heard about. I do hope that this still helps you in some way.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

i have a dream i guess. it was from last week. i was at school, it was a normal day. but all of a sudden, someone comes with a gun and starts shooting in the cafeteria. we all evacuated, and some kids barely made it to the door as the person was shooting. the person then left, with his gun. some kids in my dream died, including my friend. i don't even know..


----------



## Cailey (Nov 14, 2015)

edit ; answered, thanks love ^^


----------



## piichinu (Nov 15, 2015)

copied & pasted since this is the only dream ive ever remembered p much

ok so like we were in a basement that was a cross between my uncle's giant mansion basement that i hadnt been to in 8 yrs and some unknown basement and had a ton of sweaters on hangers everywhere. i was with this one girl from my speech and debate team (maddy) and she was like "wow claire you have so many sweaters" and then i was also with a softball coach from 5th grade that i dont rly remember. then for some reason she took a cheerleading sweater and was like "i want this one." then we appeared in this unnamed open field and there was a line of ppl from my life (from years ago to days ago) and then we all formed a circle. some french teacher from my school was at the head of the line (i dont take french ??) and we were speaking french. or so thats what i thought. so we're talking and shes teaching us french. and while im asleep i truly believe we're speaking french. but then someone goes "hey, this is spanish!" and apparently the whole time we were speaking spanish, and we said things like "the sweater is brown. the dog runs. i walk the dog." (thats why i understood what we were chanting...) so after i found out i got really mad and woke up, but it was one of those "im awake but asleep moments." i yell at my brother for a sec coz he wont shut up and then i fall asleep for real but this time i end up in a dungeon that has a purple-ish tint. it was more like the inside of a well but with a door at the bottom. and no water. my teeth fall out and i start choking on them, and then im trying to wake up but like i cant move and it was kinda weird but cool at the same time

edit: some info about french, i used to be fluent in it when i was little but now ive completely forgotten it, if that makes a difference.

edit2: the field had really pretty light green tallish grass and tiny yellow flowers scattered throughout. it was sunny and warm

edit3: im just realizing now that the dungeon is basically a more purple version of one of the dungeons we visited in a rl castle in syria (now apparently destroyed). last i saw it was about 9 years ago?


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 15, 2015)

I have a like 3 that I remember:
1:
So basically, I'm pretty sure this is because I watched too much TV. I was younger, around 8 when I had this dream, and this is how it went. I was basically in this pixelated 8-bit version of the Krusty Krab from Spongebob if you've ever watched that when you were younger. (Don't blame me I was a kid) Me and my brother were the only ones that weren't 8-bit. Suddenly all the characters turn green and zombified and start chasing us. I woke up.
2: I don't remember much except the end. This one's probably the weirdest out of the 3. So, I was sitting in a chair in a circular room next to a gigantic brain, and there was a classic Count Dracula looking vampire in front of me. Then, the brain turns into a bunch of bats that start swarming around the place, and the vampire's eyes turn yellow and he hisses. I woke up really scared. Thing is, I'm not afraid of any of that stuff.
3: Ok, this happened a few days ago. The others are not as recent. So, I'm at a pizzeria with my two friends, and basically, my mom, aunt, and (I think) the cops come in looking for me. I'm hiding in this little back closet that's only for employees that's actually in the real pizzeria that I go to in real life. I heard voices really close to the door after my friends told them I wasn't here, and then I woke up thinking it was real and I was terrified until I realized it was a dream. Also, bit of background knowledge: Sometimes I tell my mom I have musical practice even though I don't to go hang out with my friends at the pizzeria, since she only lets me go there once a week. I'm always terrified that somehow she or my brother will walk in and find me. Definitely not the cops, though.
OK, that's it. Thanks for listening to me yammering. ^^


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 15, 2015)

I edited my post to have more details, just so you know. :u


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I always dream about real things, things that can happen in real life. I've never had a dream about flying or having some kind of power, nor have I dreamed about weird things like a kitten on a unicycle. Every dream I've ever had contained elements that could be found in real life. There will be times when I somehow know another person has a superpower (I call it "dream knowledge" when you somehow just know something) and sit there thinking "whoa, they can fly!" but I will never actually see it happen. I never actually see anything odd.
> 
> For example, I often dream about when I was in school, although the building is usually rearranged or completely different. I often talk or interact with people I used to know. Another frequent occurence is being in my house alone at night, or walking down the street after dark.
> 
> I remember reading that every person in you see in your dreams is someone you once saw in real life and it really gets me thinking. If you find out something about someone who you don't actually know in your dream, was it actually true in the real world? And I wonder if the same goes for things like buildings and streets. Is my mind making them up or have I been there before?



We dream about many different things. If you?ve been looking at the dreams people have posted, some are weird and some have elements from their lives. It?s not about how weird something is but the significance of what you dream for you. Although it is not odd to you, the dream elements that you remember are what to look out for in finding significance. 

Also, I have heard about how the people you see is someone you once saw. Although we don?t know them, we have taken their image into our minds subconsciously. We?re not conscious of all of the things going on in our minds and bodies (otherwise, we would have to think every time we have a heartbeat and that would be nuts!). It is not necessarily that the dream itself is real. The person could be real but you just don?t know enough info on them. Usually your dream takes different elements and makes a story in a way that will show you some sort of meaning or info that its trying to tell you. Sometimes you have been in the places you see, or perhaps someone has talked to you about them or you?ve seen them in movies, television shows, magazines, etc. We don?t remember everything either. At least, that is how I see that occurrence.

For your set of dream symbols, I?m going to kind of just blurb about them since they?re not all in one cohesive dream. I invite you to look at the significance of each and see how it fits in your life.

For superpowers, I took it as if you had them because even though it is someone else that had them, they are technically reflections of different aspects of yourself. With that in mind, for the people that you talked to or the people who have powers, consider what aspects of you they represent or what aspects you want to take into your own personality. Superpowers imply being positive in all situations and feeling empowered and confident. Maybe you were thinking ?wow, that aspect of me is pretty powerful!? when you were thinking about the powers. Perhaps you know this about those certain aspects, even though you haven?t seen them.  Consider also the different superpowers and how they can be applied to a situation in your life. For example, the dream of being able to fly means being on top of a situation. Perhaps you might have been thinking, ?Wow part of me really knows how to be on top of a situation!? So the next time your dream gives you knowledge about different people with superpowers, consider how that is relevant in your life and the aspect that person reflects.

Dreams taking place in school can either be feelings of inadequacy from childhood or a metaphor for lessons you?re learning in real life. Consider what is going on around you for further analysis. 

There are times when you dream about being alone in your house. Being alone represents feelings of rejection or the feeling that no one understands you. Your house is a representation of the soul and self. I would consider the room you were alone in as well to see what part of your psych feels that rejection (attic is intellect, basement is subconscious, etc.). An empty house is also indicative of feeling insecure. These tie into the night time which represents setbacks and obstacles that you?re having a hard time resolving. Perhaps the dream might be telling you to set some issues aside and come back to it later. 

Finally, there were times that you were walking down a street. This symbolizes walking down your life?s path. Note the condition of the street to see how much control you have and also the name of the street. Here, the night could be more about reflection and new beginnings. 

I hope this helps with your dreams! Perhaps you?ll meet new people that will show you different parts of yourself you never thought you had!



Gregriii said:


> A few days ago I dreamed that a boy I know was kissing a girl from my class, I was surprised because they hate each other so I didn't expect that even in a dream. What is strange about that is that the boy made the girl cry be the same day the dream happened



Wow that is pretty odd! Especially since you saw that scene before that happened. It seems that seeing others kissing in the dream suggests being too involved in other?s personal lives and relationship. Try to give some space. I?m not quite sure if that is accurate so I also tried to look for a meaning of enemies kissing. That signifies betrayal, hostility, or forgiving an angry friend. Also consider the phrase ?kiss of death? which is an event or action that causes something to fail or be spoiled. I would say look at the different aspects of the boy and the girl and see whether there is some sort of aspect about yourself that is betraying or being hostile to you.  Also consider that you were in class which can either mean ?to have more class? or that you are learning an important life lesson, particularly about yourself. Maybe your dream is also giving you a lesson on self-acceptance on even that which you hate?

I hope I was able to help!



Cam said:


> When I was little, I had recurring dreams from ages 5ish-10ish.
> 
> Each time it was someone different, but someone would walk out of my front door and down the sidewalk toward the driveway. As they were walking, a purple vortex would open up in the ground and the person would fall into oblivion. I always woke up terrified and on the verge of tears because of these dreams, and they happened weekly, at least.



Hi Cam! Recurring dreams usually mean that your subconscious is trying to reach out to you about some issue. Let?s look into your dream in detail to see what it might have been trying to tell you.

For ?front door? I took it as both a combination of front and door. The front of something represents a desire to keep your distance or on putting on front. Perhaps you might have been concerned about how you look to others? In particular, seeing a door opening to the outside signifies a need to be more accessible to others. Perhaps this front door that people go through is trying to tell you that you need to be more accessible and stop keeping your distance. 

Then, they walked on the sidewalk, which represents steady progress and direction, experiencing ?new walks of life.? This progress led to the driveway which happens to represent the end to your journey. However, before they reached the end, the people were met by a purple vortex that appeared on the ground. This vortex represents big changes ahead or being pulled away into facing repressed thoughts. It seems that since it appeared on the ground, you are getting closer to confronting and acknowledging subconscious thoughts. This was a really strong influence that was entering your life. Purple represents devotion, healing, love, kindness, and compassion. Falling represents a lack of control, insecurity, and support. 

From the symbols here, I think your recurring dream was trying to get you to face opening up to others. You seemed to have wanted to keep your distance or put up a front and were walking along life in that fashion. However, your dream wanted you to face more healing, compassion, and kindness, so it created a vortex to try and get you to enter a big change. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 18, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> We dream about many different things. If you’ve been looking at the dreams people have posted, some are weird and some have elements from their lives. It’s not about how weird something is but the significance of what you dream for you. Although it is not odd to you, the dream elements that you remember are what to look out for in finding significance.
> 
> Also, I have heard about how the people you see is someone you once saw. Although we don’t know them, we have taken their image into our minds subconsciously. We’re not conscious of all of the things going on in our minds and bodies (otherwise, we would have to think every time we have a heartbeat and that would be nuts!). It is not necessarily that the dream itself is real. The person could be real but you just don’t know enough info on them. Usually your dream takes different elements and makes a story in a way that will show you some sort of meaning or info that its trying to tell you. Sometimes you have been in the places you see, or perhaps someone has talked to you about them or you’ve seen them in movies, television shows, magazines, etc. We don’t remember everything either. At least, that is how I see that occurrence.
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD

What you said about "being too involved in other’s personal lives and relationship"

I'm a bit stalkerish towards the boy so u are right

HOW!?!?!


----------



## dumplen (Nov 18, 2015)

My spouse turned into a chimera and I was leaving pieces of corn in a trail( ET reeses pieces style lmao) trying to get him back in the house.  I'm just crazy or what?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 18, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> What you said about "being too involved in other’s personal lives and relationship"
> 
> ...



Magic.  Haha at first I did not want to go with that meaning because I typically don’t like to accuse people who I don’t know of these things, but I’m glad that it happened to be accurate! I guess your dream was trying to tell you about that.  Also, we tend to dream about the people we think about a lot more than others, though random people do show up as well. 



Amichann said:


> I had a recurring dream almost every night I fell asleep last year. It was pretty disturbing too so I'm interested in what it means.
> 
> The dream always would start off calm, but in the middle of it, I would get in a really bad fight with a family member (always the same family member) and then for the rest of the dream, it would be me trying to kill that family member. I would always wake up right after the killing has been done.
> 
> First of all, I would never kill anyone lol, but I do have to say this family member I don't particularly get along with (but I've never fought with them before).



Hello Amichann! Don’t worry I would never think you would kill someone. In fact, I’m glad you told me a little bit about your relationship with this family member because it gives insight into what the dream means.

First, dreaming of a fight represents inner turmoil. Since you are fighting to the death, it represents refusal to acknowledge a conflict or inner turmoil, or an unwillingness to change old habits and attitudes. Since you don’t get along with this family member it could represent any of those negative feelings you think about them such as bitterness, jealousy, rivalry, etc. Think also about what kind of aspects about this family you have that you want to fight, get rid of, or try to hide away. Since you have actually killed the person in your dream it can go two different ways. First, it can represent putting an end to an old habit and a former way of thinking. However, since you do not get along with this family member, it could also be your dream’s way of expressing hidden anger or getting rid of an aspect you don’t like about this person. Think about qualities of this person and whether you want to get rid of them in your own personality or not.

I hope this helps!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 18, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Well, I remember a dream I had where I was at the first floor of an old house I used to live in and scattered over the floor were a bunch of lit matches. I walked around them and sat on the couch.
> Also, I've had a few dreams where I'm in an arcade. Any idea what that means?



Thank you by the way Ghost Soda for editing to provide more details. It will definitely help when going through your dreams.

*First dream*

Certain floors of the building represent your level of understanding, awareness or success. Since you were on the lower floors, it represents more primal attitudes and the subconscious. It can also denote failure. We need to consider the floor number itself and the building in order to get the full meaning. This took place in your old house which represents your soul and self (possibly your old self since it is your old house). Also consider the certain room you were in (attic is intellect, basement is subconscious, etc.). You were on the first floor so we need to look at the number one. One can mean many thing such as individuality, leadership, originality, and confidence. It can also be loneliness or a higher spiritual force. I think the first floor for you represents your understanding of your own subconscious and self. Perhaps it is here that you see where your individuality, leadership, originality, and confidence come from. It can also be an awareness of loneliness or a higher spiritual force. I will leave that up to you. I can see this go in any of the directions that I tried to outline.

Next your attention went to the lit matches on the floor. The floor is your support system and sense of security, but it can also be the division between the subconscious and conscious. Dreams also tend to like puns and it could possibly mean to be ?floored? or caught off guard and surprised about something. In regard to the matches on the ground, again there could be a pun on something or someone who is your ?match.? However it also suggests there is something that needs to be ignited and rekindled in your life. I definitely lean more towards the thing that needs to be ignited meaning because it didn?t seem as if you were afraid of the fire and the ignited matches seemed to be controlled. That in itself represents inner transformation and something about your thoughts is changing. My interpretation is that you were caught off guard by either your ?match? or your own inner transformation.

Then you walked towards the couch. Walking without any difficulties means slow and steady progress to your goals and moving with confidence through life. We need to consider that your destination is the couch. A couch represents rest, relaxation, boredom, laziness, and a need to clear your mind and thoughts. Perhaps it represents a steady progress through your goals which will lead to future rest. Or it can also mean a progress that is too easy and ends in laziness. However, I like to think it is more of the first meaning especially combined with the other symbols.

In short, this dream seems to be about understanding something about your subconsciousness, perhaps about a transformation that you are going through. You are walking steadily to your goals and will eventually be able to relax.

*Second Dream*



Ghost Soda said:


> Another dream I had was where we had gotten a new house. I was looking around in a large closet full of clothes and changed my underwear there. I noticed there was a party going on outside the closet and heard someone mention that Walt Disney was there. After finding a stuffed animal I was washing my hands in the bathroom and then felt like the dream was ending. I got really upset and left the house. I then followed the sidewalk and came to a playground when I noticed a couple of soliders in uniform were following me and woke up.



Since you were in a new house this time, it means you are taking on a new identity and developing new strengths, becoming more emotionally mature. Perhaps it has something to do with the closet and changing your underwear. The closet represents something in your life that you have kept hidden. Perhaps you are ready to ?come out of the closet? with something that you have previously kept hidden (again because dreams just love puns). What I find interesting is that you have your clothes which represents your public self while you changed your underwear in the closet which represents your private self. Since you were changing and not bothered means you are ready to be more confident and reveal or expose something previously hidden. Perhaps it is time that you show this side of you, come out and enjoy yourself more as represented by the party and Walt Disney especially. 

Then you found a stuffed animal which can represent either immaturity or a need to relax and be less serious. Since you then washed your hands and went to the bathroom, I think it is more of the latter. Washing your hands represents an issue you need to work through, needing to let go of the past, and getting negativity out of your system. The bathroom is also a pun on ?relieving yourself? of your burdens or cleansing yourself emotionally and psychologically (water is especially linked to the subconscious). You then felt the dream ending, which can either mean achieving a goal or time running out and needing to make a decision. Ends also mean the beginning of something new. I can see it go any of these ways, especially the time running out meaning because being upset reflects actual feelings of being upset and disappointed. Dreams tend to be out emotional outlets for emotions we cannot carry out in real life. It seems by leaving the house you are ready to let go of the past and move forward outside of your self and subconscious. 

Then, you went on the sidewalk, which represents steady progress and experiencing some new direction in your life. The playground represents a desire to escape from responsibility and needing to be more carefree and acknowledging your talents. I find it very interesting that there were soldiers you noticed later since they are pretty opposite in meaning. Perhaps it makes sense because of their following you, which indicate that you are refusing to acknowledge the viewpoint that the soldiers are representing. Soldiers represent preparing to do battle over issues and needing to defend your beliefs, values, and opinions. I find it also interesting because you mentioned them being in uniform which indicates a need to belong or a need to be yourself. Maybe you were heading to a new direction in life and wanted to escape from responsibility, but that was ignoring something inside you that wanted to defend your beliefs, values, and opinions. Perhaps the uniform thing is a conflict in yourself. Do you feel you need to belong or a need to stand out? Either way, you are ignoring this conflict.

In summary, it seems you are growing emotionally and taking on new strengths. You?re ready to expose something that was hidden. However, you first need to cleanse yourself of burdens, possibly before the time for letting things out is gone. You were heading to a new direction when you wanted to escape, but your subconscious wants you to look at something you are ignoring. It can either be a need to belong or a need to be yourself. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 18, 2015)

Jesus came and slap me
my dead mother was singing in the background
woke up confuse


----------



## Amichann (Nov 19, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> -snip-


Thank you so much c: ! It really did help a lot!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

Haaaaaaaa um...
 Okay so-- a few days ago, I had this creepy nightmare (and just a little fyi, I NEEEEVER wake up from nightmares. EVER. But in this one, I immediately woke up.)

 Here goes nothing XD 

 My stepdad and my mom were sitting together in this room and my stepdad was planning to kill someone who's really close to my mom; but I can't exactly remember who. 
 Well, I ended up walking in on them and my stepdad looks at my mom and she keeps saying 'no' over and over again @v@
He then proceeded to yell, 'Dammit Echo! Again?!' and he wrapped his arms around her neck, and she was still saying no repeatedly, and then he started punching her head in and that's when my dream-self started crying-- 
 He pulled away and grabbed this gun and went to shoot her, but right before he pulled the trigger I shot up out of bed. @_____@


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Nov 19, 2015)

Last night I had a dream that scared me a lot  I don't remember most of the beginning, but what I do remember was that I was in a dark, grayish apartment building with a large group of people. We would be doing things then suddenly somebody would start pounding furiously on the door and I was sure it was someone out to hurt us. Every time it would happen the oldest of us (everybody was around my age except for this one man) would go up to the door and make sure it was closed tight. 
This repeated a bunch of times until once when it was pounding I looked over and the door was open! I was terrified because 1. The door was open which meant the man could get inside and 2. I could clearly see both sides of the door now and there was nobody nearby to knock on it (even though I could still clearly hear it). 
The oldest in our group checked the door out and we decided to all sit in a circle with our backs to each other so nobody could sneak up and spook us. The oldest, whose name I discovered was Doug (the same as my dad even though he isn't my dad), sat in the middle to swivel around and keep watch. Nobody closed the door even though I desperately wanted to.
Then something funny happened (I think lightning struck outside but I don't quite remember. There was a flash of light I think.) and the room got so bright and everybody started laughing. They all turned around so their backs were to the outside of the circle. I was terrified. I could clearly see the open door because I had not turned and said, "The murderer is still in the house!" Everybody just laughed and ignored me. I tried to keep watch on my own after that. Then I woke up.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi! I came from your dream interpreter thread and I felt too embarrassed to share it on the thread. But basically all my dreams now revolve around gay sex and gay sexual activity. I'm under 13 and I never see naked guys, I'm not attracted to them and I don't participate in sexual activity. I don't know, it's strange XD


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 21, 2015)

Before I get to some more interpretations I need to say this.

Please don?t ?remind me? about your dreams. I do see all of the dreams that get posted. I am going as fast as I can given the amount of time I have with my college work and other things going on. I will get to your dream, but I cannot just skip everyone else that posted before you. Also, if anyone VMs or PM?s me a dream I do see those as well, but I take into account when they were given to me and I respond in that order as well. I don?t want anyone posting things they?re not comfortable posting on the forum. I?m sorry if I have to sound a little bit tough here, but it?s been a stressful semester for me and I?ve been getting a lack of understanding on the amount of time I have to do this. I have an exam and some work that I have to finish before Thanksgiving so I won?t be able to post a lot. I don?t want people thinking that I ignored them. I?m just asking for some patience since I?m trying to get to everyone but I have other things that I do besides interpreting dreams. I hope you all don?t take this the wrong way! I just needed to let everyone know that I do see your dreams and I?ll get to them.



RhinoK said:


> I had a dream I was doing rly **** at Maths so I ****ed my maths teacher and got an A what does this mean



Just in case I?m going to put a spoiler on this one:



Spoiler: Dream interpretation



Dreaming about math in general is supposed reflect how you are evaluating a situation in your own life. You need to be more rational rather than emotional. Since you weren?t doing so well in math, it probably reflects an actual issue in your life you?re having trouble with. It could also be a hint towards ?something not adding up? in your own life. Dreaming of doing those things in order to get an A implies there is something you still need to learn to merge into your own character. Since it is your teacher, it may imply needing to gain more knowledge. Also think about any life lessons your math teacher may have been giving you and how you can incorporate them into your own problems in life. The grade you get represents how well you are doing in your life lesson or how you are doing progressing through life. They say that it can sometimes refer to someone?s initials so think about anyone with the letter A. Seeing an ?A? also represents the beginning of a new stage or superiority. Perhaps you were having trouble with an issue and after you gained some form of knowledge you are now able to go to the next step or you feel superior to this issue?



I hope this helps! 



nintendofan85 said:


> Around a month ago I had this dream that started with two of my friends arguing. However, the argument came to an end when one of them said "Look at that!", pointing to this guy and girl I both know who were kissing in my dream (the girl IRL likes the guy she kissed in the dream), and then this other girl comes up to them and annoys them. However, then this other girl I know drags her away and then she, the girl that got kissed, and the girl in the argument, all dressed like geishas, begin a traditional Japanese dance.
> 
> What does this mean?



My my! This dream involved a lot of friends! Whenever you see friends in your dream, you gotta pay attention to aspects of your personality you rejected by are now ready to acknowledge and bring into yourself. Think about this and see how you can learn more about yourself.  Seeing them fight in your dream suggests that you?re not willing to acknowledge some problem or take initiative to resolve certain issues. I would also consider whether the argument may represent certain aspects of yourself fighting amongst each other. Whenever a dream points or tells you to pay attention to something, it usually means the dream is literally telling you that you need to pay more attention. It can even be showing you how to solve a problem in your life. I think it is more of paying attention though since seeing others kissing in your dream suggests being too involved with someone else?s personal lives and relationship. Perhaps the dream might be telling you to pay attention to that.

Then some other girl started bothering this couple kissing. It could be a representation of being annoyed or bothered in real life that is bottled up. Consider the aspects of the girl that was bothering the couple for more clues. Then another girl comes to drag this girl away. Dragging could either be needing to unload some responsibilities, relationships, or feeling forced to do something. It can also be reluctance in something important that you need to do. Dreams also like puns so it can even be telling you something is a ?drag.? Perhaps your dream is telling you that the things you are annoyed about are a ?drag.? 

Somehow this ends with all of them being geishas and dancing. Geishas represent beauty, charm, poise, and grace. Seeing a dance represents celebrations and attempting to achieve happiness. It can also be the ?dance of life? to accept what life offers. Perhaps the three of them represent one of the aspects of the geisha symbol and their dancing is your attempt to achieve happiness despite the annoyances in your life. 

I know this one had a lot more questions, but it really has to do with what kind of aspects these girls have that relate to you and the problems that you face in your waking life. These are things that only you can answer. In short, I think your dream is trying to tell you to pay attention to certain parts of your personality and see how they can help you in some problems that you might not have been willing to resolve. It also points to a possibility of being too involved in the affairs of others and of real life annoyances that can be a drag. However, I do think the ending is really trying to show you that you can still be happy despite these annoyances!

 I hope that this helps to point you in the right direction!



nintendofan85 said:


> I really appreciate you doing this, by the way.



Thank you! Sorry it took this long to get back to you with the interpretation.  I hope that this interpretation makes it worth the wait!



Sugarella said:


> I had a dream two nights ago, it was about a homeless man trying to get into my car, sleeping in it. It was super scary,,because the rest of us didn't know he was even there. When we got home, he got out with us, but my mom said "ok sleep in our house" and he slept in my room.. it was really weird and stuff so I don't know what it means?? I remember it very vividly so if you need anything else just ask.



Hello! I think I got a lot out of this actually. If I do say that you need to think about certain things like aspects and other questions, they are more for you to think about to yourself. This interpretation will hopefully help you think about how you can improve yourself or your life or a different perspective, etc. The possibilities are endless if you think about it!
In regards to the homeless man, it indicates a feeling that something is missing and that you might be heading in the wrong direction in your life. I went with this interpretation because it goes hand in hand with how he is sleeping in the car. Cars indicate direction in life and how we are cruising through it. The homeless man being inside your own car also indicate losing direction and feeling that certain circumstances lead to a different path.  Seeing someone sleeping in your dream is actually a reflection of you and your own subconsciousness. Perhaps you?re not aware of this lack of direction and the dream is trying to reflect it back to you. This lack of direction kind of goes with your feelings of being scared too. Being scared can be self-doubt and lack of control. However, also try to ask if you?ve been angry about certain issues. Anger tends to mask itself as fear in dreams. 

Then you went home and your mom invited the man to sleep in the house. Then he slept in your room. Your mom represents you as the nurturer. It can also reflect what she is doing in this dream, as the person who offers shelter, comfort, guidance, and protection. Perhaps your mother in your dream is telling you that you are free to feel safe even if there is a lack of direction in life. Or perhaps, she is welcoming you to home, to your security and values, and letting you rest or contemplate in the safety of your own room. Speaking of which, your room represents parts of yourself that you keep private. 

In short, I think your dream has something to do with a lack of direction and your dream trying to show it to you. However, the dream seems to also be welcoming you to either reflect or feel comfort in your own values and self. I would definitely look at what you keep private in regards to your room and ask yourself why you needed your attention to be brought to that.
I hope this helps you! Definitely keep asking those questions so that you can think about more on the meaning of this dream.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a recurring nightmare theme where I scream and scream at people at the top of my lungs but no one ever hears me. I try so hard to let them know I'm mad at them. I hit them but they can't feel it. I try to slam my door but it just shuts quietly. But everyone is mad at me and they can yell at and hurt me all the time.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 22, 2015)

I really appreciate your dream posts! They're always very well thoughtout and detailed and you even send PMs as a reminder  keep up the good work!!


----------



## Beardo (Nov 22, 2015)

So, my dream last night was that I was forced to attend a Christian summer(?) camp. I disagreed with the views, and got into arguments with the head of the camp(?) because I'm converting to Judaism (which I'm doing irl) I kept being told I was wrong, and was fighting with everyone. So, finally, I hid and called my parents, and they helped me escape.

Not very detailed, but I can only vaguely remember it


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Before I get to some more interpretations I need to say this.
> 
> Please don?t ?remind me? about your dreams. I do see all of the dreams that get posted. I am going as fast as I can given the amount of time I have with my college work and other things going on. I will get to your dream, but I cannot just skip everyone else that posted before you. Also, if anyone VMs or PM?s me a dream I do see those as well, but I take into account when they were given to me and I respond in that order as well. I don?t want anyone posting things they?re not comfortable posting on the forum. I?m sorry if I have to sound a little bit tough here, but it?s been a stressful semester for me and I?ve been getting a lack of understanding on the amount of time I have to do this. I have an exam and some work that I have to finish before Thanksgiving so I won?t be able to post a lot. I don?t want people thinking that I ignored them. I?m just asking for some patience since I?m trying to get to everyone but I have other things that I do besides interpreting dreams. I hope you all don?t take this the wrong way! I just needed to let everyone know that I do see your dreams and I?ll get to them.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the interpretation! I understand now!
I didn't see it until now as I was at Disney World.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 24, 2015)

Whew I?m finally back! 



N e s s said:


> I've had a really terrible dream in my lifetime I'll never forget...I remember being in a fence with zombie versions of my friends and family reaching in to eat me, I have a gun with me, but instead of shooting any of them, I end my life.then I wake up.
> I've never had this dream ever again in my lifetime.it still freaks me out though.



Wow this sounded really scary! *shivers* I especially don?t like the dreams where your escape is closed off. Let?s see what this means.

Fences in dreams indicate obstacles. It could be that you feel like you cannot express yourself fully or that you are ?fenced? in a situation or relationship. Dreams really do like using puns. You can also think of it as symbolizing a need for privacy and shutting away from the world. It was here that you were attacked with zombies. Seeing people as zombies apparently implies that your feelings for them are dead and you do not have emotional attachment towards them. I?m not sure how accurate that is but I put it here in case it has relevance. I think it might lean more toward the fact that you were attacked by zombies, which is supposed to symbolize being overwhelmed by things in your life that are beyond your control and having tons and tons of stress. It can also represent the fear of being helpless and overpowered. My possible takeaway from the two symbols is that maybe you feel trapped in a situation or want some more privacy but then you are overwhelmed by something else that prevents you from taking action. I think the fact that your family is not acting as they should be, which symbolizes that you want to distance yourself or don?t understand them, kind of contributes to the feeling trapped and needing privacy meaning as well. However, I will let you decide the significance here. 

These zombies also tried to reach out and eat you. Reaching tends to symbolize a yearning for something you don?t have. Then you also have your gun in your dream. That can either represent aggression and anger that you have or issues with aggression vs passiveness. It can also be a symbol of power and pride and a need for protection. For ending your life I have several parts to it. Since it was via the gun it could be some hidden anger towards yourself or trying to confront or feel victimized in a situation. However, in general, ending it can either be a desire to escape, aggression to yourself, or undergoing a personal transformation. I sort of lean more towards the aggression towards self, but I can see that and what you do with it leading to a personal transformation. 

In general, it seems that you are ?fenced? inside a situation. Perhaps it has something to do with being overwhelmed or needing privacy but no one is understanding. I see a lot of aggression whether it is towards yourself or towards how you deal with aggression and passiveness. It might be that you want to escape the situation you are fenced in, but there is this aggression component about not being able to. I would also think about any zombie themed media that you might have watched, heard about, played, etc. That also influences the dream. 

I hope that this helps you!



Niemyx said:


> Ooo this'll be fun! ... Well I dream about my ex a lot, but at this point I dont feel anything about him anymore O:



I used to dream about my ex a lot too, especially after the breakup. It was really weird because I almost never dreamt about him before. Since I?m not entirely sure what your ex was doing in your dream, I?m going to copy both the entry on an ?ex? in general and on the ex-boyfriend entry. I suggest looking through it to see what your dreams might mean (it is usually not about getting back together by the way!). I hope this gives some insight!



Spoiler: Dreams about Ex



*?Ex*

To dream about your ex-boyfriend/girlfriend or ex-husband/wife, that you and your ex are fighting/kissing or that you and your ex got back together again suggests that something or someone in your current life is bringing out similar feelings you felt during that relationship with your ex. The dream may be a way of alerting you to similar behavioral patterns in your current relationship. What you learn from that previous relationship may need to be applied to the present one so that you do no repeat the same mistakes. Alternatively, you may be reflecting on the positive experiences and good times that you shared with your past love.�Dreams of getting back together with your ex or of your ex wanting to get back together with you may not necessarily be a reflection of reality. This dream may be triggered by some major change in your current relationship and how far you have come from those past relationships.

To dream that your ex-boyfriend or ex-girlfriend is missing you suggests that you "miss" some aspect of that past relationship. A situation in your current life may be reminding you of your relationship with your ex. Alternatively, the dream may mean that you have moved on with your life. The notion that your ex is missing you may be a pun on that he has "missed" his opportunity or "missed" his chance with you. If you dream that you walk off or walk away with your ex boyfriend, then it indicates that your current love interests are not measuring up to your ex boyfriend. To see your mate's ex in your dream suggests that you are comparing yourself to the ex. The dream is telling you not to make the same relationship mistakes that ended that relationship.�

To dream that you are making out with your ex signifies your acceptance of certain characteristics of your ex. The dream does not necessarily mean that you want to get back together with her or him. Consider what were the things you liked and disliked about him. These are the same qualities that you are finally acknowledging within your own self.

To dream that you ex�has died indicates that your feelings for your ex are completely dead now. The dream is a metaphor of how you have let go of the past and are ready to move on and fully devote yourself to new relationships.? (DreamMoods)

*?Ex Boyfriend*

To see an old ex-boyfriend from childhood in your dream refers to a freer, less encumbered relationship. The dream serves to bring you back to a time where the responsibilities of adulthood (or marriage) did not interfere with the spontaneity of romance. You need to recapture the excitement, freedom, and vitality of youth that is lacking in your present relationship. If your ex-boyfriend hurts or ignores you, then the dream is telling you to move on with your life and stop thinking about your ex. To dream that you are kidnapped by your ex-boyfriend suggests that your ex still has some sort of emotional hold on you. If you dream that you want your ex-boyfriend back, then the dream may reflect waking feelings of actually wanting him back. Alternatively, it means that you miss being in a relationship and to feel wanted.

To dream that your ex-boyfriend is giving you advice about your current relationship suggests that your subconscious is telling you not to repeat the same mistakes that you had made with this ex-boyfriend. Dreaming that you and your ex-boyfriend is taking care of a sick child together suggests that something is still keeping you two in each other's lives. There may be some unfinished business that still has yet to be resolved.

To dream that you are being massaged by your ex-boyfriend suggests that you need to let go of some of that defensiveness that you have been putting forth as a result of a past relationship. You may have put up a wall or armor around you. You need to learn to trust people again. To dream that your ex-boyfriend is admitted into the hospital means that you are still dealing with the break-up. There are still some unresolved issues left hanging. If he is released from the hospital, then it means that you have totally let go of the relationship. You have moved on. If you dream that your ex-boyfriend is dressed in a suit at a hospital, then it suggests that you have come to terms with that relationship and have completed the healing process.

To dream that your ex-boyfriend is giving you a ring or proposing to you implies that your relationship with him made you feel whole and complete. The dream does not necessarily mean that you want to be together with him again, but that you are longing for a relationship that makes you feel complete. Alternatively, the dream may reflect a final end to something and the beginning of a new stage. You are ready to move on from your ex. By him proposing to you, the power is on your side whether you say yes or no. To dream that your ex-boyfriend gives you a stuffed animal suggests that you are seeking for reassuring and nurturing aspects of a relationship. This is not to imply that you want you ex-boyfriend back. Alternatively, the dream could represent some immature relationship which may describe the relationship you had with your ex. If you dream that your ex-boyfriend moves into your house, then it means that you two are able to co-exist and be civil to each other.? (DreamMoods)





justice said:


> I really appreciate your dream posts! They're always very well thoughtout and detailed and you even send PMs as a reminder  keep up the good work!!



Thank you! I'm happy you appreciate them. I will do my best to interpret the rest! I also send PMs or VMs because I feel bad for not being able to get to them soon. I do them in case people forget that they even posted a dream.

Thank you also anyone who has thanked me in the past. It makes my day knowing that I help people even with something like this involving dreams and the subconscious.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 25, 2015)

Halebop said:


> I've had quite a few dreams involving people murdering each other. They are never graphic but I am always around when the murders occur. I don't really think of them as nightmares because the people that die are never people i know in real life, nor is the murder graphic enough to be scary. Its just weird.



Hello! It seems that your dreams have a recurring theme of murder. I?m going to try and break down each of the little blurbs on your dreams and maybe get a common theme you can focus on besides murder. Before that, here is a general meaning of witnessing murder and killers. Witnessing murder indicates really really strong anger towards someone or some part of you that you want to get rid of. The next time you have a dream with this theme, think about how the victim represents a part of you that you want removed. Seeing killers suggest parts of your emotions, identity, and/or individuality are getting lost and cut off. It can also be some kind of healing where you are putting an end to something. Actually, dreams of this nature tend to either be about releasing anger or healing. It?s like your dream is letting you release pent up anger in the form of what you witness or that it is letting you heal by subconsciously getting rid of things you don?t like. 



Halebop said:


> In one dream I was friends with a group of boys who were in trouble with a gang and there was just a lot of shooting.



For this part of the dream, it seems that you might have some sort of circumstance or situation that is overwhelming, as if it is ?ganging? on you (again with the puns, dreams!). Try to remember aspects of the gang that seem to reflect waking problems in your life that you feel overwhelmed by. Also think about how the group of boys reflect parts of you that you want removed. For this dream to be a shooting, it seems that you have a set goal in your life and know what to aim for. Whatever you are planning seems to be right on target. Perhaps this dream might be about being able to get rid of the aspects you don?t like that are being represented by your group of guy friends.



Halebop said:


> The other night I had a dream i was at my friends house about to go in when people were fighting outside his house and i was hiding watching them try to kill each other.



For your friend?s house I combined both the meanings for friend and house. In generally seeing a house represents your own soul and self. Seeing a friend represents aspects you like to incorporate within yourself. Perhaps you were about to enter your own soul and try to incorporate values in this friend that you would like within yourself. However, you stopped when people were fighting outside. The outside represents freedom, openness, and opportunities that you enjoy, but it can also be a symbol meaning that you need to express yourself more and stop closing yourself off. Since you were watching others fighting, it means that you do not want to acknowledge your own problems and take responsibility in trying to resolve issues. This is especially true with the general meaning of watching something and hiding in dreams which indicates being passive in something and wanting to just watch things pass. The dream might also be telling to ?watch it!? and watch the unfolding of your own problems that you have ignored. Since they are fighting to the death, it is further indication of refusing to acknowledge inner turmoil. I think your dream is either giving you the opportunity to notice the these issues or the issue itself could be on closing yourself off. I will leave that to you as you know what issues you face better than I do.



Halebop said:


> I also had a self defense kind of murder dream... I had a dream i was dating this boy and was at my boyfriends house and his brother was extremely violent and killed their cat and was about to kill his brother (my boyfriend) with a knife but i tackled the brother and strangled him. It was just as protection. That dream was more graphic though because I was bashing the guys head into the ground and trying to crush his skull. That part was disturbing.



Let?s break this down into parts. First, you were on a date at your boyfriend?s house. Being on a date can mean several things. Think about whether you were going to be on a date or whether you recently had one because sometimes dreams like to give you time to ?rehearse? or go through what you would do on your actual date. If there was no date in real life, then it could mean several other things. First, it could reflect a need for self-discovery and awareness and getting to know things about you that were hidden. Second, it could be anxiety about dating or acceptance. I?ll let you think about this one as you would know the real answer better here. Seeing your boyfriend is supposed to reflect how you feel about him in your relationship. Also consider again that being in someone?s house is kind of like being in your own soul. Perhaps you are in the part concerning your feelings about your boyfriend. 
Next we have his extremely violent brother who killed their cat. For the brother, think about aspects of yourself that are reflected in that brother. It can also be a ?big brother is watching you? which means that you are dealing with some issues of authority and being oppressed. Violence in general reflects anger that you were afraid to express in real life. Violence done to others reflects an inner struggle against different parts of yourself. The cat being killed might imply a lack of independence and ability to act on your own. From here on out, I see a lot of repression issues, especially dealing with anger and being judged. 

Then you tackled the brother who was holding a knife, strangled him in self-defense, and tried to bash the guy?s head to crush his skull. Whew that is a lot! We first see your brother holding a knife, which suggests a lack of control or power in a situation or relationship. It could also be a symbol of someone dominant in your life. Next, you tackle him. I?m going to take this as the opposite of you being tackled (the dream dictionary only has a situation where you are being tackled). Since you do the tackling, perhaps you are trying to tackle the things that stand in the way of your goals. However, since you also strangled him, it suggests that you are repressing or denying an important part of your expression. Really look into what this brother has that is a part of you that you might be denying or suppressing. Since you did this in self-defense it indicates that you are being defensive on some kind of problem and you feel criticized. The head and crushing skull has a lot of different aspects in and of itself. Heads are representative of wisdom, intelligence, understandings, and being rational. It can also be your accomplishments, image, and perception. We also need to consider that dreams love puns and that it might be a metaphor of either being ?ahead? or getting ?ahead.? Since you are crushing this part you are again not fully expressing yourself and have lots of stress on a certain decision. Perhaps your understandings and rationality are being ?crushed? from the stress, or you have a stress to either stay ahead or get ahead. The head being crushed on the ground also represents this restriction. Since a skull also represents intellect or secrets hidden in the mind, it might be that you are trying to crush these secrets. 

I?m going to summarize this part three a bit. I will let you pick from part one what the date is supposed to mean, but my guess is that it is a stage for self-discovery, especially considering that it happens in your soul. I kind of lean towards the ?big brother? oppression meaning of the brother as well because this particular dream has a lot of oppression and suppression themes. There is definitely an inner struggle and a feeling of a lack of control. You are trying to fight back but you are also stressed from these issues. You also might be trying to hide some secrets. 

I hope this gave a good summary of what your different dreams meant!


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

im so sorry for reminding you about this but it happened every day this week:

one was when I saw a naked man in the school toilets doing something sexual to himself.
another was when this boy in school asks me for gay sex every day and I accept it and enjoy it.
one was when I was in the school toilets (again), I used the urinal and one guy asks me for sex in the stalls.

I'm not thirteen yet and I don't think I should be dreaming about this .-.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2015)

Spoiler: Really gross...



So I have been having the like grossest dreams lately, and I really want to make them stop? But basically it's where I'll have some like super gnarly zit/cist thing and I'll pop it and it goes forever and forever with the puss/disgusting stuff.... Like I just keeps squeezing and squeezing and it's really foul and horrible. The weirdest part is it's usually when I'm like surrounded by people? Like the most recent one, last night, I was at a party, and just noticed this huge bumb on my arm so I started to squeeze it and the stuff came out super thin at first and then just got thicker until it was like I was squeezing a tube of toothpaste...and it was bleeding and pussing and it was horrid and people were like watching me? So I have no idea what it means but I don't want to have those dreams anymore...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 28, 2015)

I'd just like to thank you for doing this! Please take your time! I will be as patient as you need me to be x'DD
Your dream interpretations are spot on, by the way. You should do this for a living! ^^


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 28, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I had a dream that actually had me wake up crying. It was not lucid, and there is swearing involved. It is also very long.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Awww…this dream sounded painful. :/ I will do my best to interpret this. By the way, before I begin, dreams can sometimes be influenced by what we watch, hear, play, etc. Take note of whether you have seen any media involving war, particularly World War II. In general, war symbolizes disorder and chaos in your life. It can either be internal conflict or issues with aggression (either being too aggressive or not aggressive enough). Sometimes it could be a call to the wars going on around the world and how you feel towards them. Waking up crying represents suppressed hurt or trauma that can no longer be suppressed and need to be dealt with. The dream was also very emotional so it makes sense that you would wake up crying from something like that.

In the beginning you were in a bunker, which symbolizes being very protective with either an emotion or something going on with your life. You being inside the bunker symbolizes keeping your feelings inside rather than letting them come out. Then you were deported over to another country. Deportation represents feeling unwanted in a new surrounding. Since your friends were with you, it signifies aspects related to them that are also feeling rejected in this new surrounding. This ties into the significance of being in another country as well in a war situation. You are not ready for change or leaving the past behind. Perhaps, it is a reluctance in addressing the conflict that you are experiencing and opting for peace? Then you talk about parachute bombs. For this I will combine both the parachute and bomb symbols. Parachutes are protective forces and representative of security, but they can also be a symbol telling you to get out of a situation or an old habit. The bomb, meanwhile, suggests going through an explosive situation. It can also be a symbol of things that are repressed that want to “explode” if they aren’t dealt with soon enough. Perhaps this parachute bomb represents trying to protect yourself from an explosive situation or an attempt to repress something that is about to explode? The surprise of the Germans could be indications of your own fear of things that are unexpected and not wanting to face your feelings, which ties in well since they were attacked by the parachute bombs.  Then you were on a boat, and whenever you are on a boat you need to pay attention to how you sail since it represents how well you cope and express emotions. Since you were under attack and not exactly smooth sailing, then it represents a difficulty in expressing emotion and a feeling of being under attack. This is highlighted by the machine gun, which implies lots of anger directed towards you.

Next, someone tries to stop the gunfire. For any death other than your own, consider what aspect of this person you are trying to repress in yourself or that you want destroyed. There’s also a lot of grenade references in this dream. Hand grenades, like the bombs, are pent up anger that is ready to explode. They are another symbol of not being able to contain your emotions. The weird part about marching is that it represents wanting to associate with people in public positions. Don’t know if that part is accurate but I put it here just in case. The beach is interesting because beaches represent your rational and irrational selves meeting each other. The sandy part is the rational while the water is the irrational or the emotional part. It is here that you are charging towards your enemies, which shows determination in confronting opposing ideas and your own inner conflict. You seem to have cooperation with different aspects of yourself, represented by your friends, because they are running with you. 

Then your best friends start dying. Friends dying are usually aspects that they possess dying within your own self, or lacking those aspects. The first one told you to “stay strong,” perhaps telling you to be strong in some situation of your own life. You looked towards the left which represents things that are repressed and passivity. This friend was found on the ground. It can either be because this friend represents a part of your support system or how you are getting closer to acknowledging the repressed parts of yourself. You focused on your friend’s shoulders, which also symbolizes strength but can represent burden and responsibility. Perhaps the shots on the shoulder indicate anger towards being overburdened. It might also represent anger in your possible lack of support.  Then you closed his eyes and said “sleep well friend.” Someone else’s eyes represent emotional or intimate connection with that person or a mutual understanding. Since you closed them, it might be that you are choosing to close off this connection and choosing to ignore a situation. You left your friend behind, indicating your readiness to let go of the past and move on forward. Your other friend then stands up and tries to say that you have to win this for your friend, but then flies from an explosion and also dies. This standing represents asserting yourself and making a stand. Your friend expressing a need to “win” indicates your subconscious saying you need to have more confidence and the dream giving you motivation in this internal conflict. Of course, with internal conflict come issues, represented by the bomb. Again there are explosive things going on and repression that wants to come out. It is heavily stressed by your friend flying off, indicating freedom from limitations, and your yelling which represents anger that you are expressing in your safe dream space. You then ran over to your friend and are perhaps determined to go after this motivation and confidence that you might be seeking in resolving internal conflict. Perhaps you saying “stay alive” is you saying that you want this confidence and motivation to stay alive. 
In both situations you were in loads of tears. Crying is a representation of releasing negative emotions that have come from the surface of your own waking situations. In dreams, we feel safer to let out our repressed feelings, especially since we don’t really need those defense mechanisms that we keep up in our life. Tears are representative of emotional healing. Perhaps it is through crying you have finally released those repressed emotions and have begun to heal. This is especially true when you die. As I have said to comfort many people here who have given me dreams to interpret, dying is never ever indicative that you will die soon. It is usually a positive symbol that represents a transformation going on in your own life. It indicates big changes, new beginnings, and leaving the past behind. Your dying can be seen as the negative parts, the old habits, and old ideas dying and not your physical body. 

In short, this dream had a lot of indication of repressing something and an internal conflict that is occurring within your own life. It could be things with anger, especially because of the explosives and gun fire symbols that indicate it as such, or it could be something to do with accepting or rejecting certain aspects represented by the characters in your dream. It seems you are heading to a direction of change, which is good! Changes can be scary like dying in your dreams, but in the end change is inevitable. Perhaps your dream is trying to tell you to be confident in yourself, let those emotions run free, and accept a new change. 

I hope this help to shed some light in your dream!



Bucky Barnes said:


> I'd just like to thank you for doing this! Please take your time! I will be as patient as you need me to be x'DD
> Your dream interpretations are spot on, by the way. You should do this for a living! ^^



Haha thank you! You saved me the trouble of trying to find my thread! Thank you for understanding.  I don't really think this is something I can do since all I really do is take from the dream dictionary and find connections. I give tons and tons of credit to the site that I use for all of the interpretations that I do. Though I do try to combine symbols or look for similar words if I can't find something on the dictionary. I also just like doing this because it's fun to read dreams. I've been interested in them for the longest time, even though people tend to disregard them as useless or meaningless.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you very much! You were very accurate, as I can agree and relate with what was said. Thanks for shedding some light onto my situation, I was very much in the dark about it all. I'll make sure to come to you if I need help.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2015)

I continously have been having dreams about me at my cottage while water tubing. That is a fun activity where the boat pulls a tube behind the boat and does turns to make waves for the tube riders to go over. In my dreams, I would be on the tube, barely hanging on and I would manage to hang on barely, no matter how intense the ride got. I would be on with other people and I would be terrified of falling off but I would always make it. Then the dreams ends. 

The only difference of these dreams is the location of thr water on the lake and the intensity of the ride. Same outcome each time though. It's strange.

I forgot to mention that in real life, I would never be terrified of falling off into the water but in my dreams, the rides are so intense that I just know it will hurt to fall off. So that has to mean something.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 28, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> Dreams are always occurring when you sleep, but you only remember the REM ones. You dream of the thing you last thought of before you slept. My one is always involving peeing and toilets ಠ_ಠ


While dreams can occur in any stage of sleep, they are most commonly occurring during REM. The most vivid dreams also occur during REM. We tend to remember the REM dreams because they are towards the end of the sleep cycle and, assuming you wake up at that end in the morning, we will remember the ones that are closer to the morning. You don?t always dream of the last thing you thought of, but it is a more likely occurrence. It is also the last thing that you saw, heard, etc. 



Spoiler: Contains puns that might be a bit on the weird side



Just in case some people take this the wrong way.

So peeing and toilets depend on what actually occurs in the dream, but it is usually about releasing emotions. I know you put up other dreams related to these, but I will answer them in the time that they were posted. For now though, I want to give you the details with the two symbols that most commonly occur in your dreams. That way, you can look at them and hopefully think about why they are the most commonly occurring symbols in your dreams.

?*Urination*
To see urine in your dream represents the feelings you have rejected. Alternatively, the dream may be a pun on your "pissy" attitude.

To dream that you are urinating symbolizes a cleansing and a release of negative or repressed emotions. Depending on your dream context, urination is symbolic of having or lacking basic control of your life. You are literally "pissed off" and not expressing yourself in a positive or constructive manner.

To dream that you are urinating in public symbolizes a lack of privacy in some personal matter. Alternatively, the dream means that you are trying to establish your boundary and "mark your territory."

To dream that someone is urinating on you means that you are feeling the emotional burden of this person. They are dumping all their feelings on you. Alternatively, the dream symbolizes your lacking sense of self-worth. If you dream that you accidentally urinated on yourself or wet your pants, then it implies that you are on the verge of an emotional outburst. You are desperate to release all the feelings that you have kept bottled up inside of you.

*Toilet*
To see a toilet in your dream symbolizes a release of emotions. You need to get rid of something in your life that is useless. Seeing a toilet in your dream may also be a physical manifestation brought about by a full bladder. The dream is attempting to get you up and to the bathroom. If you are cleaning the toilet, then it means that you are starting to shed your outer wall or lose your inhibitions.

To see a clogged toilet in your dream suggests that you are holding and keeping your feelings to yourself. Your emotions have been pent up too long and you need to let go of the negative feelings.

To see an overflowing or flooded toilet in your dream denotes your desires to fully express your emotions.? (Dreammoods.com)



Don?t worry, I?ll go in more detail with your other dreams. I do hope that by looking at the different parts of your common symbols that you can start generating ideas. 



asuka said:


> in my dream last night, i remember my mom shooting me with a gun and i died (i woke up) then i went back to sleep, i looked in a mirror and my hair was wet but it had massive bald spots in it and there were tons of people around and i was terribly embarrassed trying to cover it :|



Oh no! That first part must?ve been pretty scary, and that second part was pretty awful too. I do get those back to back dreams too. Let?s see what these mean. Do note that you can take whatever you feel is true. I put multiple meanings here only to get you thinking and not all of them have to be true. I just want to account for all possibilities. I also want you to think if there is some sort of media that you have been exposed to prior to this dream that might influence why you had it. 

Moms in dreams are either the nurturer, the shelter, comfort, guidance, or protection. I find this kind of ironic because of the gun. Therefore, I decided to add this other one just in case. Moms, depending on relationship, can also represent the real life issue of being free from them. They can therefore represent a desire for individuality and development. Perhaps it is a pun on being ?smothered.? Someone shooting you with a gun represents the confrontations that you face in your life?a situation where you feel like a victim or a target. Finally, dreams of you dying can be two things. Though I have said previously that they are of transformation. That is one of the more common meanings. This dream could be about undergoing a transition in your life and leaving the past behind. However, it can also be taken negatively. I am only putting this negative side in because I?m not sure which direction to take it, especially with the victimization meaning. That is because dreaming of dying can also represent being in bad relationships or having destructive behaviors. It can be about feeling constricted by either a situation or a person, and wanting to have an escape from the demands life gives you. For this dream, I would suggest really looking into what kind of situations in real life do you feel like you are a victim. Are you seeking comfort only to have individuality taken away or are you faced with a bad situation or relationship and feel constricted by it? Do you feel as though you are undergoing a transformation in this past or are you wanting an escape route?

Next is the mirror and bald spots dream. Your own reflection suggests thoughts on your inner self. The reflection is either how you perceive yourself or how you want others to see you. I?m going with the former because of the other dream meanings, but I would consider both and see which one fits. You notice your hair more in this dream. Hair in general has a lot of health, vanity, seduction, and sensuality implications. How your hair looks like represents your attitudes related to these things. Since it was wet, it might be that you are overwhelmed with emotions. However, it can also represent a cleansing or rebirth of your own attitudes. You also had bald spots in your hair. Spots represent something bothering you. In this case, you are worried about either a lack of self-esteem or getting older. This kind of goes well with the vanity hair symbol. However, baldness can also symbolize things like humility, purity, and personal sacrifice. Perhaps you are finally getting more confident in exposing yourself. The people around you represent parts of you that you need to confront or acknowledge. Think about what these people represent. Embarrassment represents hiding fears and weaknesses and again a lack of self-confidence. This is more evident in how you try to cover the bald spots. You are afraid to reveal something about baldness. It is either: you are afraid of revealing your worries on self-esteem and getting older or that you are afraid to finally show more confidence, humility, and purity. I can see it go both ways. For this dream, I think it concerns a lot about perception. Think about whether you are more concerned with your perception of yourself or how others perceive you. What about you are you concerned about revealing to the world?

I hope this helps!



Sparro said:


> Thank you very much! You were very accurate, as I can agree and relate with what was said. Thanks for shedding some light onto my situation, I was very much in the dark about it all. I'll make sure to come to you if I need help.



You're very welcome! I'm glad that this was accurate and that it helped you with your situation. I'll be ready whenever you come.


----------



## tumut (Nov 28, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> im so sorry for reminding you about this but it happened every day this week:
> 
> one was when I saw a naked man in the school toilets doing something sexual to himself.
> another was when this boy in school asks me for gay sex every day and I accept it and enjoy it.
> ...



IT'S YOU BATTLING YOUR INNER HOMOPHOBIA AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> im so sorry for reminding you about this but it happened every day this week:
> 
> one was when I saw a naked man in the school toilets doing something sexual to himself.
> another was when this boy in school asks me for gay sex every day and I accept it and enjoy it.
> ...



you're full of sin


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 28, 2015)

Before I begin, I just want to ask if everyone can keep it civil here on the thread. Please take anything other than interpreting the dream to PM and other means. I want to keep this thread clean and let people have a chance to explore themselves through the interpretation. I will address the issues myself. Without further ado...



iamnothyper said:


> so the only dreams i recall are a zombie apocalypse movie with a gay couple as the starring roles, people trying to stab me, other ways of me almost dying, and a dream in japanese with subtitles.
> 
> aside from the verdict that i watch too much anime, is my subconscious trying to kill me? ...and it wants to be a gay man?



Hello! Of course you have to look at your anime choices and whether they have these themes. Other than that, don?t worry, your subconscious isn?t trying to kill you and it doesn?t necessarily want you gay. Rather, it is showing you these themes to get you to question something about yourself. Let?s see what your dream is trying to point out. 

For the zombie apocalypse movie I am going to combine those three meanings to try and make sense of it. Zombies indicate feeling overwhelmed by forces beyond your control. Usually dreams like this are about stress, though they can also indicate fears of helplessness and of being overpowered. This ties into the apocalypse, which signifies really big changes inside you, usually an emotional change. It can also be the end of something and the beginning of another. Movies suggest watching life pass by. You also need to consider how the movie (or the meaning of the contents of the movie) parallel situations in your waking life. I?m not saying you?re undergoing a zombie apocalypse in reality, but rather the symbolism is going on. Perhaps there is some situation where you are overwhelmed or really stressed, probably having to do with a big change. You might simply be watching and seeing how this goes. You also need to see how the characters relate to you and represent parts of yourself. 

Couples in dreams can either represent marriage or a relationship. For the gay couple, I cannot see one about merely observing someone as gay so I am going to go about the homosexual definition as if it was you in the dream. After all, dreams are representatives of parts of yourself. I?m going to assume that you are heterosexual by your question, but just in case I misinterpreted I will add the other meaning. First, if you actually are homosexual then it is usually a reflection of yourself. If you are not homosexual, then it represents a union with aspects of yourself whether it be self-love, acceptance, or compassion. However, if you are uncomfortable with homosexuality it indicates anxieties about either masculinity or femininity. You also need to consider what the couple is doing as they might point out something that is missing from your life. Maybe they were trying to fight the zombies, the stress, from your life and you are missing a good strategy to deal with stress? Really look into what it is that they are doing and what you might be missing. 

You also said that people were trying to stab you. Dreaming that you have been stabbed signifies troubles with power, inadequacy, and defensiveness. Perhaps the people trying to stab you are representative of parts of your mind struggling with power or inadequacy? There is also the phrase ?stabbed in the back? and the dream might be trying to use a pun here to say that you feel that people are trying to betray you. You almost died in your dream. Dying can either be inner changes, transformation and self-discovery. It can also be negative in that you are feeling strangled by a situation or person. Perhaps since you almost died, you either almost achieve inner change but hold back or you are almost escaping a situation but miss your chance. Ironically, almost dying might actually be a negative connotation of an unwillingness to some sort of change. However, it can also be a willingness to not give up in a difficult situation. Finally, you heard Japanese and had subtitles. Hearing foreign languages (I?m assuming that this is a foreign language to you, but if it is not that ignore this portion) indicate message from your subconscious that you don?t understand or that you?re not making yourself clear to others. The subtitles indicate something you are saying in your dream that lacks clarity. They either draw attention to what you are actually saying or are highlighting a lesson that you need to remember when you wake up. Consider what was going on in the dream and whether there is a lack of clarity or a message that needs to be remembered. 

In summary, I think the dreams indicate some sort of stress or feeling of being overwhelmed. Perhaps you are going through changes but are either reluctant or not understanding what needs to be changed. I think there are certain aspects of you that want to be united or that there is something missing with how you are dealing with a situation. I think the dream is trying to show you how you are holding back, but it might not make sense. You need to be open to new solutions. So in short, your dream is not trying to kill you and it is not saying that you have to be homosexual. However, I think it is trying to tell you to listen and pay attention to the advice that it is trying to give you. It might have been trying to grab your attention with these elements.

I hope that this helped! 



Wrathie83 said:


> I had a rather weirdish one...i dreamt i wearing a wedding dress, veil..etc.. and being chased down the road by the wrestler Undertaker o_0.



Wow this one is a weird one! I?ll try my best, though I wonder if you were watching lots of Undertaker?  Also think about whether you?ve been looking at things relate to weddings and wrestling.

Chase dreams are actually one of the most common, so while the parts of the chase are weird, the chase itself is actually quite typical. I?m going to give you this link to a very detailed explanation of chase dreams: Chase Dreams
In general, being chased signifies avoiding a situation you don?t think you can overcome. It is a metaphor for insecurity. With chase dreams, you need to look at what is chasing you to find out what situation you are avoiding. First, we need to address your attire. Wedding dresses indicate evaluating and assessing your personal relationship. Since this is an inappropriate situation, however, it suggests that you might be feeling inferior or unworthy. We need to look at the scene as well, the road. The road reflects your direction and how you are pursuing your goals. I?m going to put a spoiler here for the many kinds of roads so that you can think about how you are progressing. I will highlight that it is unknown to you, so you are going through something new that you haven?t explored. Also the Undertaker is pretty threatening, so it reflects again the hostile situation or person you are encountering that you need to overcome. 


Spoiler: road in detail



?To see a road in your dream refers to your sense of direction and how you are pursuing your goals.  If the road is winding, curvy, or bumpy in your dream, then it suggests that you will encounter many obstacles and setbacks toward achieving your goals. You may be met with unexpected difficulties. If the road is dark, then it reflects the controversial or more frightening choices which you have made or are making.�

If the road is smooth and bordered by trees or flowers, then it denotes a steady progress and steady climb up the social ladder. If the road is straight and narrow, then it means that your path to success is going as planned. To dream that the road is flooded implies that you are letting your emotions stop you have moving toward your goals. You are being too subjective in some matter. Dreaming of a dirt or gravel road implies that the path toward your goals will take some effort and work. It may take perseverance and time before you see progress. Alternatively, the dream suggests that you are paving the way. You are doing all the work to make it easier for others later on.

To see an unknown road in your dream represents a path that has not been ventured. You are setting a new precedence for something.

To dream that a threatening creature is on a road parallels a hostile situation/person you are encountering in your waking life. It is an obstacle that you need to overcome, no matter how intimidating the situation or person may appear.? (DreamMoods.com)



For the Undertaker I am going to combine both wrestling and the meaning for undertakers (there is no meaning found for a wrestler except for a sumo wrestler). So wrestling or the wrestler in this dream suggests grappling with a problem in your person or professional life that needs to be put back into control. In this case, since the wrestler was named ?undertaker? it could be that the problem that you are running away from is a need to take charge of life. It can also be running away from changes and new beginnings. You need to either accept change or take charge of your life more.

In summary, I think you are running away from some sort of change, whether it be to take charge or a new beginning. Perhaps the wedding dress shows that you might feel unworthy to do either one, but your dream is really trying to make it a point that you deserve more than you think you do. It is trying to get you to accept and confront the new change through the dream.

I hope that this help give you insight into this strange dream!


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Nov 28, 2015)

A dream I have multiple times is being chased down a dark hallway, my legs feel very weighed down so I can't run and I cannot yell for help. I'd be interested in knowing what this can possibly mean?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 29, 2015)

My two:
1* have always had the dream of being at the banister on the second floor in my home.  my family is below me waiting to catch me and I jump down.
It was really only far to a 5 or 6 year old.
edit: just remembered the person there to catch me is always my dad(who I revile)

2*   alright now here's one that always stuck with me since I was a kid even though I had it only once, but jeez! it freaked little me out bad to the point I cried for a few minutes after waking up.
my family had a birthday party for me(I get the feeling it was at my great-aunt's home where we always had Thanksgiving[my bday is Nov.6]) and the only toys I got(remember, 6ish years old) were toys of the Animaniacs cartoon.  I was heartbroken and ran away.  The rest of the family may have tried to find me, I don't remember.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

I had a dream where I accidently posted a nude image in the WDYLL thread. I didn't realize until people started commenting things on it. I screamed and then I woke up.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 29, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Wow this one is a weird one! I’ll try my best, though I wonder if you were watching lots of Undertaker?  Also think about whether you’ve been looking at things relate to weddings and wrestling.
> 
> Chase dreams are actually one of the most common, so while the parts of the chase are weird, the chase itself is actually quite typical. I’m going to give you this link to a very detailed explanation of chase dreams: Chase Dreams
> In general, being chased signifies avoiding a situation you don’t think you can overcome. It is a metaphor for insecurity. With chase dreams, you need to look at what is chasing you to find out what situation you are avoiding. First, we need to address your attire. Wedding dresses indicate evaluating and assessing your personal relationship. Since this is an inappropriate situation, however, it suggests that you might be feeling inferior or unworthy. We need to look at the scene as well, the road. The road reflects your direction and how you are pursuing your goals. I’m going to put a spoiler here for the many kinds of roads so that you can think about how you are progressing. I will highlight that it is unknown to you, so you are going through something new that you haven’t explored. Also the Undertaker is pretty threatening, so it reflects again the hostile situation or person you are encountering that you need to overcome.
> ...


Ahhhhhhhh thank you  x


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Spoiler: TW:Animal Death
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream my pet rat was dying and something got in it's cage and bit is all over so it was bleeding all over, and I took it to the sink to rinse off the blood and it kept stiffing up and I dried it off and it would take a few steps and hunch over and while it walked away a few more steps it turned into a smaller white mouse, and it keeled over and I picked it up and it was stiff so I was blowing into it's nose and pushing on its chest trying to revive it, and I just remember holding the tiny mouse crying and cursing and trying to get it to breath... it was really depressing.



Awww that was pretty depressing. : ( I?ll try my best to figure out what this means!

First and for most, this is your pet rat. Pets in our dreams represent out instincts or our need for love and acceptance. While the meaning for rats in dreams tend to be feelings of doubt and unworthiness, I think the rat in your dream is different because this is a pet that you have loved. Therefore, I will focus more on what it means to have your pet pass away. Someone passing away can either mean feelings are either dead or a loss is occurring or that you want to repress an aspect that is represented by your pet. It could be that you want to repress those feelings of doubt and unworthiness, but I would also look into your relationship with your pet and what you might want to repress from that. Though there is definitely something being repressed that is trying to get out as represented by the cage and someone invading it. It implies a need for more assertiveness and letting your voice be heard. I also took it as your pet rat was somehow abused by whatever had gotten into its cage. Animals being abused indicate primal desires being suppressed. In other words, parts of who you are are having a hard time expressing themselves. You might also feel helpless in a situation. 

Next, let?s go into the details with the bites, the blood, and the washing. Bites warn of danger from someone who wants to hurt you either physically or financially. However, I also wonder if it is the dream making puns again that you are ?biting more than you can chew? and having too much to handle. I really lean towards the latter because bleeding is the dream?s way of crying for help, especially from being too stressed. However, blood in general can also mean life love, passion, and disappointments. Whatever it was, you wanted to go to the sink and wash it away. Sinks represent feelings since water is our emotional state and the sink is one of its many sources. Sinks can be turned on or off, so these feelings are able to be controlled. Sinks represent how well we control our feelings. I find it very interesting, considering you want to wash the blood away, and the bleeding is a dream?s way of crying for help and blood has other meanings in some cases. Perhaps you were trying to control one of these things? It may also point to needing to be clean and start anew. It can also be a pun on ?sinking? or drowning. I will leave that part to you since you can determine that better. However, it definitely seems to be either controlling certain emotions, starting fresh, or ?sinking.? I do find it equally interesting that you dry your pet because drying also represents dealing with your emotions. I definitely think this dream is telling you about how you are handling or how you should handle your emotions.

Then your pet rat was very stiff, limping, and seeming to get smaller while hunched. Stiffness represents anxiety and feeling either withdrawn or overly judgmental. Animals limping indicate being held back from your own freedom. Something smaller than usual represents feelings of insignificance, helplessness, and unworthiness. You might also be, again, trying to repress your internal instincts represented by your pet rat. Your pet was hunched which represents burdens and possibly a need to stand up tall to others. White represents purity, perfection, cleanliness, new beginnings, and a possible reawakening. It can be seen as a blank slate. From these symbols combined, it seems that you are holding yourself back. Perhaps you are judging yourself, perhaps you don?t feel worth it, or perhaps you are experiencing burdens and holding back your instincts. However, there is hope with the white color?s representation of a blank slate. Perhaps you were trying to get a chance to restart but these other feelings were holding you back. Since you were holding your pet, it might be that you either want to control it or protect it. Perhaps you are trying to protect this new start or you are trying to manipulate it into a new start. I can see it go both ways and only you know the answer to that. 

You were also trying to save your pet?s life (go you by the way!). Saving an animal?s life suggests being successful and recognizing emotions and characteristics represented by that animal. Since it is your pet, perhaps you are recognizing your instincts or your need for love. From what you described, it seems like you were trying to perform a certain form of CPR. It indicates, just like the saving animal life symbol, that you are resolving anxiety, fear, or tension in your life. I think this ending of you breathing in, trying to save your pet, shows that you have resolved that inner turmoil. However, I do need to consider the crying, cursing, and feelings of sadness and depression at the end. Crying represents negative emotions being released. You are finally free in your dreams to let go of the feelings that you tend to ignore in your waking life. Cursing represents inner fears or being a hardened person. Perhaps the cursing represents that fear of losing your pet, or perhaps that fear of losing your recognition of inner instincts, need for love, or restart on life. The depressed mood refers to an inability to make connections and know the consequences of your decisions. Perhaps you are still trying to understand the cycle that has occurred in this dream and what it means to finally recognize what had just occurred.

In short, I think there was definitely a lot of repression of some instinct but more emotions. What happened to your pet rat is a representation of the burdens that this has caused and how much you wanted to let this all out. When you have recognized the white, the blank slate, that your pet rat represents, or your instincts and need for love, it shows that you might have been able to resolve the issues. However, the depressed mood indicates you might still be trying to understand what had happened.

I hope that this was able to point you to some direction!



Wrathie83 said:


> Ahhhhhhhh thank you  x



You?re welcome!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 1, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> My dream:
> 
> I was in the police force or something like that, and we were trying to catch this criminal. He began to run away up this hill, and we wanted to stop him but we didn't, staying by our old truck (the police car xD). He stopped and cocked his gun. Suddenly he appeared beside the truck, aiming to kill us all. As he circled around the vehicle, I panicked, and circled too, following his feet from the space under the car. This carried on for a while.
> 
> ...



Hello again! Lol I see someone has my type of humor.  I gotta say that it was interesting that you asked yourself to wake up. Shall we see what this means?

You dreamt that you were a part of the police force. Being a police officer in a dream represents your morals and conscience. It could be the dream?s way of guiding you down a good path. Since you were going after a suspect, it means that your naughty and devious side is conflicting with your moral standards. I?m going to think of the criminal as your naughty side and your police person as your moral side. Since it was the criminal climbing up the hill, it was your naughty side struggling to achieve a goal. Your police group waited by your truck (err police car) which represents that help is on the way. It is an indication of inner turmoil and a need for intervention. What I find interesting, though, is that the criminal also appears beside this police car. Perhaps it is that side of you that needs intervention? Or rather, your moral side needs help from your criminal side? The gun can mean a lot of things. Guns usually represent some sort of anger, aggression, or defensiveness. It can also be issues on passiveness and aggressiveness. It might be that your naughty side is seeking protection from morality. The criminal cocking the gun is warning you to be careful in letting your anger get out of hand. It might also be representing an ability to defend yourself. Since he is aiming to shoot everyone, it suggests experiencing confrontation and feeling victimized or targeted. I also took note that the criminal appeared suddenly next to the truck. That suggests needing to think more clearly in a creative and productive way. Perhaps it is thinking clearly about this conflict between the moral and immoral sides?

So then it seems that you and the criminal circle around the police car as you are in a panic. Circles and circling here I think represents endless repetition and ?going in circles.? Perhaps it is these two sides that are going circles and circles conflicting with each other inside of you. I think more specifically it could be that you are having inner turmoil as indicated by the police car you are circling around and are deciding who it is that needs help and intervention. The panic represents a lack of control and a feeling of helplessness in making a decision. Perhaps it is related to this conflict. Since you noticed feet in this dream, it represents independence and freedom. I think the feet following could be trying to take a step in the right directions and trying to figure out where your next step should be. The fear that you generally feel in the dream represents the self-doubt and lack of control that you feel in your real world. Maybe you are thinking about some decision you have made? I also want to point that anger tends to mask itself as fear. It could be in this case that you are actually angry about some issue. Finally, I tried to dissect what you were thinking to yourself. The mentioning of dreams could mean that you are excessively worried and fearful about a situation. Asking with ?please? shows an unhappiness and dissatisfaction but a fear of accepting or admitting that you need help. You want to wake up, which means that there might be something missing or lacking. The hate part is tied to the dreams which could be a hatred of the worries and fears you are experiencing. Therefore when you said, ?I hate dreams like this. Please wake up, please? it could be ?translated? as ?I don?t like worrying about this situation but I?m afraid to ask for help to figure out what is missing.? Luckily, we are figuring that out right now, yes?

What happened then was that you and your comrades were on the floor. The floor represents your support system and security. Seeing as it was a bunch of your fellow officers, your morals, I think you have a firm support system you can depend on. However, it could also be a pun on ?floored? or being surprised and caught off guard. Maybe you were caught off guard by the criminal you? Or maybe you were caught off guard by the other people, which represents the hidden parts of you that you need to acknowledge. You were then shuffling on your stomach, which indicates trying to get to your goals by preparing and thinking carefully. However, I can also see it as indicating lowering yourself and doing less than your best. The stomach in particular represents beginnings of new changes and difficulty in accepting these changes. It can also be a pun on not being able to ?stomach? something or no longer putting up with a situation. It might be that you could no longer stomach the criminal part of you and want to undergo a new change. Perhaps you were caught off guard with this? I?m not sure whether you are thinking carefully here or doing less than your best. I think you need to ask yourself that here. Then there was this woman, which can represent either caring nature and love or temptation and guilt. She is also sitting, which indicates indecision and idling by. Perhaps the temptation and guilt makes more sense with what she says. Escaping from a situation signifies good health, prosperity, and a favorable turn of events. The being on your own and without us I took as leaving someone behind. That indicates letting go of the past and moving forward. Perhaps she is making you feel guilty for escaping in a favorable turn out and being able to move forward when she says, ?Oh that?s right ? just escape on your own, without us.?

This then allows the criminal to spot you and aim at you as you scream and cover your face. Being unable to escape represents feelings of helplessness or not being able to escape from life?s problems and stress. Perhaps you are having a hard time escaping from the naughty influences of the criminal part? It might also be that you lack direction and confidence. Again, since he is about to shoot at you, it suggests a feeling of confrontation and victimization.  The screams represent your emotions, specifically your anger and fear that you have kept cooped up inside of you. Perhaps this come from those feelings of helplessness. You then covered your face with your arms. Covering something indicates that you are afraid of revealing something about yourself. In this case, you are afraid of revealing your face, or the persona that you show to the world. It might also be that you do not want to reveal how you confront problems and deal with issues. Definitely ask which one seems to more accurately portray you. It?s interesting that you use your arms to cover your face. Arms can represent struggles and challenges, so maybe you are trying to ?arm yourself? or protect yourself and take a firm stance on things. You might also be ?up in arms? and ready to argue to hide whatever it is you want to hide.

In summary, I think there is definitely some sort of inner conflict between your morals and your naughty self. It is definitely conflicting what you want to do with both parts. You might want to stop worrying but are afraid to seek help for it. Perhaps you are trying to get a new beginning but there is a guilt of trying to escape or to go to a more favorable turn of events. It seems you are having a hard time escaping this conflict and are ready to explode. However, you do not want to reveal this and how you deal with conflict or the persona that you regularly show, and you want to either protect yourself or argue to hide. 

I hope this helped and made sense!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 1, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Hello again! Lol I see someone has my type of humor.  I gotta say that it was interesting that you asked yourself to wake up. Shall we see what this means?
> 
> You dreamt that you were a part of the police force. Being a police officer in a dream represents your morals and conscience. It could be the dream?s way of guiding you down a good path. Since you were going after a suspect, it means that your naughty and devious side is conflicting with your moral standards. I?m going to think of the criminal as your naughty side and your police person as your moral side. Since it was the criminal climbing up the hill, it was your naughty side struggling to achieve a goal. Your police group waited by your truck (err police car) which represents that help is on the way. It is an indication of inner turmoil and a need for intervention. What I find interesting, though, is that the criminal also appears beside this police car. Perhaps it is that side of you that needs intervention? Or rather, your moral side needs help from your criminal side? The gun can mean a lot of things. Guns usually represent some sort of anger, aggression, or defensiveness. It can also be issues on passiveness and aggressiveness. It might be that your naughty side is seeking protection from morality. The criminal cocking the gun is warning you to be careful in letting your anger get out of hand. It might also be representing an ability to defend yourself. Since he is aiming to shoot everyone, it suggests experiencing confrontation and feeling victimized or targeted. I also took note that the criminal appeared suddenly next to the truck. That suggests needing to think more clearly in a creative and productive way. Perhaps it is thinking clearly about this conflict between the moral and immoral sides?
> 
> ...



Woww xD 
Thanks so much! These are always so detailed!


----------



## Greggy (Dec 1, 2015)

What does it mean if my dreams are always dull-colored and set on a gloomy weather? When there's a tint of color, it's limited to one: One dream only higlights a shade of dull green, the other had a glowing purple as the only color besides grey. My dreams focuses on architecture, train stations, and vivid plants. In my dreams, I'm living as a different person. I always dream that I'm a person of my opposite gender that gets intimidated over the prescence of people. And for some reason, in my dreams I always wear a black coat, I have glasses (I think...), and I'm pale in contrast of my tan skin. My persona in my dreams feels like an opposite of me.

I think it's related to my depressed state of mind, and I always had a dream like that besides those Animal Crossing-related dreams.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

Just 2 nights ago, I had this dream:
There was a new kid in my school, a boy, but im homeschooled and in the dream i was in public school. (You know how you can only see someone in a dream if youve seen them irl?) I recognized who it was, right away, so i think i was lucid dreaming a bit. So, we became really good friends and i got a crush on him. We skyped a bit, and i could tell he had a crush on me too. I also remember him asking me to help him choose which phone case to get. I chose lime green lol. Um..yeah, it was a nice dream c:


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 1, 2015)

I can't really remember my dream very well, so this will be kind of short.

I was at some kind of party. Not like a party with drinking and stuff like that, but like a birthday party or something like that. Everyone was sitting outside, eating lunch. I was sitting with this guy, who I was in love with (I don't know who it was). Apparently everyone kept giving us dirty looks and giving us a hard time about being together, because he was so much older than I was. In the end, we decided to run away and get married in secret.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 1, 2015)

justice said:


> A while ago, I had a series of dreams where I would be dreaming that I was in bed. It was very much like sleep paralysis. Anyway, I felt like I was on the edge of the bed and about to fall off. I tried to move but I couldn't. There was nothing scary in the dream, I was just trying to not fall off the bed.



Hello again! Thank you so much by the way for understanding and enjoying my interpretations! It means a lot. Time to tackle this series of dreams (but in the future please post again rather than edit)!

*First Dream*

The bed represents the intimate part of you and possibly looking into sexuality. However, since you specify being on your bed, it probably shows some form of feeling safe and having your mind be healed and restored. You could be looking for different things like happiness, peace, or escape. The sleep paralysis that you experience in your dream could actually reflect was is going on with your body. When we are under REM sleep, we undergo what is called atonia, or an inability to move. This helps us not to act out our dreams. Perhaps it was safe guarding you from actually falling from your bed because if you had tried to not fall in your dream you might actually fall in real life? However, we can also look at this symbolically and see your inability to move as a feeling of helplessness that comes from your waking life. It might be symbolic of feeling unable to change a situation?s outcome. It can also be emotional paralysis where you are having difficulties in expressing your feelings. It seems that you are not really scared and are just trying not to fall. This probably signifies how you are trying to overcome problems. You will probably do this with ease. 

In summary for this one, I think you are trying to overcome an issue where you have felt helpless in the past. You might have been looking for security or maybe this dream is a reflection of your mind healing and overcoming these issues. If you stick to your persistence, then you will probably overcome these issues. I can also see this dream as simply a reflection of the inability to move that occurs in REM and the dream might be showing how that looks in reality? Whichever sounds more accurate to you is probably what this dream is about.

*Second Dream*



justice said:


> In another dream. I was sitting on a chair. I was about to fall off again too, so I tried to move but I couldn't. These dreams lasted for a while, and it was kind of weird.



Interesting that here you are unable to move once again. Your dreams must really want you to pay attention to this inability to move. While I can say it is the work of atonia again, I think there is also some more meaning here. First, let?s talk about sitting. Sitting represents being unable to decide on what to do. It can also represent idling and wasting your time. Chairs represent a need to contemplate about a situation or a need to relax. However, since you dreamt you were about to fall off, I think the dream is trying to alert you do take action rather than contemplate. Dreaming that you fall (or in this case about to fall) off of a chair is your dream?s way of telling you that you are getting too comfortable lazing around and not accomplishing anything. Perhaps your dream in making you unable to move is trying to tell you to get off and start doing. Ahh dreams sure are funny. 

*Third Dream*



justice said:


> Also.. I had a seperate dream my ex bff told me to kill myself so I did. I nearly hanged myself in a park, where we often spent time together there, and they came right before I hanged myself to say sorry. I was crying after I woke up, because they know I'm very suicidal and depressed irl. I guess this is a sign I really want to be friends again, but that will never happen.



Awww! :/ This must?ve been one stressful dream. Before we go into whether it is a sign of wanting to be friends, let?s see what all of the symbols mean. First, ex-friends actually mean something recent has reminded you of that friend subconsciously. Although sometimes your ex friend also represents lessons you learned from the falling out. Think about that lesson and how that can be applied elsewhere in current issues or relationships. Suicide in dreams represent escape from waking life, feelings of guilt, and wanting to turn the aggression onto yourself. However, it can also be a way of saying good-bye to one part of you and saying hello to another part of you. As I have said to others, death can usually mean something positive. It is your dream?s way of showing a transformation in yourself. However, I put both meanings so that you can think about how this relates to your ex-friend and the possible lessons you have learned from the falling out. Again, the escape part comes up with the method which is hanging. Hanging represents escaping from guilt or fear. It can also be a pun for leaving something ?hanging? or not finishing something in your life. It is also significant that you were in the park, as parks are an escape from reality. It is a renewal that shows your readjustment after serious personal conflict. Perhaps it is your dream?s way of trying to help show how much you have grown and give you some sort of temporary space away from reality. Your being sorry is supposed to be a reflection of feeling regret or remorse. If you have been feeling this way it probably made itself into your dreams. Waking up crying is also significant as it represents suppressed hurt that needs to be dealt with.

My take on this dream is that there might have been something that reminded you of the lessons concerning your ex bff that could be applied to some issue in real life. Perhaps when your ex bff was telling you to kill yourself in your dream, it was actually your dream guide, represented as whatever lesson the ex bff taught you, telling you to say good-bye to the old you and hello to the new you. It might be that you are hanging on to something or that you are trying to escape guilt or fear. However, the dream is there to give you a sense of renewal. Perhaps you need to deal with some hurt that you have suppressed. Also, if you have been really thinking about whether you wanted to be friends again then it could be that. I do want you to consider the above as well and think about any lessons that your falling out had created. It must?ve been really hard to see a reflection of the feelings of depression and suicide in your dreams. I know I would have difficulty even today seeing that in my own dreams since it would remind me of my own times. I hope you have someone to talk to about it, especially a professional, but if you don?t I hope you can seek someone to share things with. Having someone to talk to helps to get the feelings out there and try to deal with them. If you ever need a talk just shoot me a PM too! 

*Fourth Dream*



justice said:


> we were friends again in this dream, and we were hanging out. i forgot how but he gets injured pretty badly because of me and i start crying on how he got hurt because of me



Again with your ex-friend you need to think about lessons you learned during your falling out and how you can apply it to a current problem or relationship. Like you have said before, it could be again your desire to reconnect with this friend. It can also be reconnecting with a part of your own self represented by your ex-bff that you need to acknowledge. This is also represented by you hanging out with this ex-friend again, implying that you can learn something from your ex-friend, specifically a quality of theirs that you would want in yourself. The hanging out, though, can also be your dream?s way of winding down. It?s implied that you might not have time to socialize during the day. Whether that?s true or not is up to you, but I put it here in case it is. I think that your ex-friend getting hurt could be a sign of healing old wounds and hurts and needing to slow down. Perhaps it is some old wound concerning your ex-bff or an old wound concerning some aspect of this ex-bff that you would want in yourself. Since you felt as it was your fault, then it suggests a feeling of being powerless in some situation in your life. This causes you to cry, or to release negative emotions from this situation. Dreams are a way we can let out these negative emotions when we want to deny or keep them away. 

I think this dream might be telling you that there is some lesson from this ex-bff and that you need to start slowing down and healing yourself. You might feel powerless to stop the situation and you find solace in releasing your emotions in your dreams. Definitely think of what the lesson could be, what aspect of your ex-bff you would want in your own self, or whether you want to reach out to your ex-bff and see how you can find a way to take charge and heal.

*Fifth Dream*



justice said:


> this was a lot violent than my usual dreams, which was me beating my stepfather to death with a baseball bat. i hate him. i suspect its probably a sign of my anger towards him and what he did to me when i was a child (hes gone now, thankfully) but i remember the dream. he was begging for my forgiveness and i just said no and bashed his head in



Thank you by the way for all of the sharing you have done. It helps a lot and I?m sure it probably took a lot of courage and trust in me, so thank you. I definitely think for this dream you are on point on it being a sign of your anger towards him. I will go into detail on the other symbols just to be sure.

Beating someone suggests shoving your views and opinions on others. A baseball bat represents motivating and driving forces. Stepfathers represent authority and protection, but since you have anger and a bad history with your stepfather, then that takes more meaning that the archetypal stepfather. Perhaps you are trying to give your opinion of your stepfather onto others or your opinion of authority onto others with anger being the driving force? It is especially helpful that you said you were angry because killing someone indicates an expression of hidden anger. I also want you to think about if there are characteristics that you might share with your stepfather that you want to get rid of in yourself as well. I definitely lean towards the expression of anger more, but I want you consider that other possibility too. The begging might represent unhappiness and a fear of admitting that you need help for some waking situation. Since your stepfather was begging for forgiveness, it might be that you are afraid of admitting needing help with letting go of some sort of past guilt or resentment. It seems that the dream thinks of you needing to verbalize and express negative feelings. When you said no, you were standing up for what you believe in and making decisions for yourself. When you said that you bashed your stepfather?s head, it also suggests unexpressed anger. Your dream seems to be suggesting a need to express anger in a healthy way. Perhaps since it is the head you were bashing, you might be bashing accomplishments, self-image, and perception. I lean towards the perception more. 

I definitely see an expression of anger, though think about anything else in your stepfather that you might have as well that you are angry about and want to get rid of.

Whew that was a mouthful! I hope that this helps!


----------



## radical6 (Dec 2, 2015)

aaa thank you!!!!! that was very helpful and cool and i definetely understand =) thank you <3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 2, 2015)

So first before I say my dream, I should say on the day I had the dream I was watching videos about people skydiving and jumping from high heights, which is most likely what triggered this dream. 

Here's the dream:
Me and my grandma plus some other person who I remember liking I'm pretty sure they were someone who I looked up to a lot but I don't remember who they were very clearly, we were in this very tall building. We decided to go to the very top and parachute down, but I remember I only brought one parachute and I didn't bring my phone because I thought we didn't need it.
So we take the elevator and reach the top of the building. Someone way later in the dream said the building was about 30 stories tall, but it actually seemed like it was 300 stories tall. So we are on the top of the building, and that is the moment where I realized I only brought 1 parachute and that we needed more, but I couldn't go back down for some reason, and we were stuck up there and I regretted not bringing my phone because we couldn't contact anyone. So, I agreed to go down with the one parachute and come back up with more parachutes. And I vaguely remember some other people coming back up, but then I jumped off the building and used the parachute and got back down. At this point, I was was a little bit in panic, and tried getting the rest of the parachutes as fast as I could. When I was able to get ahold of more parachutes, it was already about 2 hours since I got down from the building. I only needed 3, but I got double the amount just in case and I put them all in my pocket. Then, some other people figured out what I was doing, and somehow my crush, out of nowhere, thought it was cool and wanted to come along with me, and some other people came with me. I actually didn't really pay attention to them, as I was panicking intensely about the safety of my grandma. (My grandma is the most important person in my life, and I love her so much.) So when we reach the top of the building, I didn't see both of them anywhere, my grandma or the other guy I looked up to. I was in extreme shock and strongly worried about what happened to them. Especially my grandma. I think I remember parachuting back down and trying to find her, but I couldn't. No one knew what happened. My first thought was that she got tired of waiting for me and just jumped down, and died. What had happened to them both was an unsolved mystery.
The dream ended and I woke up soon after, however after the end of the dream, (my eyes still closed), I found myself sort of in the dream and not in reality and I really thought my grandma was dead and started panicking in real life. After a minute, I had realized, "oh, it was just a dream, and my grandma isn't dead" and I felt super relieved after.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks again for the interpretation. It was really informative! I even saved it on a doc.  Anyways, I'm gonna post a more recent dream, since the last one was months and months ago, so I can get a more accurate dream interpretation in a way. This one I had just last week:

The first part I remember, I was at my uncle's house. Me and my sister were in the gaming room just watching tv. The next thing I remember, there was a party going on and I was hanging out with my mom and some others. I don't remember what I had said but mom looked real angry at me and I knew that I had said something to the other people that made her angry. I walked away and met up with Armin from Attack on Titan and someone else. I think they were Marco but I don't remember for sure, all I know is that they were from Attack on Titan too and had dark hair. Anyway, we were hanging out and found a tunnel on the wall that led outside and after going through the tunnel I think I got myself hurt on the head but kept it from the others so as not to worry them. Next I was walking through the party alone when an old lady told me to stop hanging out with Armin or else. Around then I had forgotten about Armin and somehow convinced myself I had been hanging out with a frog instead and tried looking for him to tell him we can't hang out anymore. Along the way I saw a clown playing with two kids and woke up.


----------



## iamnothyper (Dec 3, 2015)

i read my interpretation a while back and didnt have a chance to say thanks!!

but yea, thank you! im always unconsciously stressed about the world it seems xD
the zombie thing happened after marathoning through TWD and some zombie movies hehe


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry that this has been taking so long! I had to study for an earlier final this week. From the middle of next week to the middle of the following week, I will be working on finals, so I?m not going to be able to post for a long while. I?m going to try my best to work on as much as I can this week, but I also have to finish some final semester stuff. 



mimihime said:


> hey again c: so this is very similar to the concept that i explained last time; having a dream when i was still a kid and having that same dream reoccur again but with updated faces and everything. so yeah as you know, theres this other dream i had when i was the same age as last time; i really dont know how to describe it, but i guess its like one of those dreams with a soft and heavenly feeling to it. the setting was basically the house that i currently live in but reconstructed to be much bigger and have fantasy like things in it..like the living room would have things like flying books as stairs, our deserted basement was my room with things like a bar and that typical girly room that you would see in disney movies..and it looks like i was seeing that dream with an instagram filter in front of me haha. that dream was pretty much my fantasy life back then; it was just me and i think my family lived with us too? i dont clearly remember it. so yeah thats how it was when i was a kid



Hello again! Dreams do like doing these things to us. Usually if it is recurring then the problem that is being addressed in these types of dreams are similar from the past and are resurfacing again in your own life. Let?s explore the meaning, shall we?

*Child Dream*

First, let?s start with the dream when you were a child. Feelings are important to analyze in your dreams as well. Your feelings of softness and heavenliness both indicate contentment, a desire to find happiness, and hope. It can be seen as a dream where you may be trying to escape difficulties in life and enter a safe area of comfort. Like I have mentioned before, houses represent our own soul and self and the rooms represent a certain aspect of your psyche. I?ll get into those specific later. Since this house was bigger, it could mean two different things. It can either reflect a very very high opinion of yourself or someone else or it can be a way to express being more powerful. The house was also made to be more fantasy like. It is either a way for your dream to show you what is normal or a way for the dream to let you explore the different parts of your mind so that you can be more creative. I will let you think on what this house meant for you as a child. Which of the two meanings seem more accurate at the time?

Now we can get into more specifics of the house. The living room represents what persona you put on in front of others and how you live your life. It can also represent your beliefs on who you are. The living room, however is also a symbol of the boundary between your personal self and your public self, and things that do not belong in the living room are supposed to represent parts of your life invading your personal space. The significant object here was a flying staircase made of books. For this I will do my best and try to meld together books, flying, and stairs. The stairs could signify growth and rebirth while the flying aspect could represent freedom from restrictions and limits. The books represent calmness, moving to your goals, and of course knowledge and wisdom. Together, the flying staircase could symbolize a growth in your knowledge or a growth in your progress towards your goals and calmness. I would definitely think about whether this is representative of your beliefs or whether these things are invading your personal space, as those are the two meanings that can be found in the living room.

Let?s move on towards the basement. Basements represent your subconscious mind and intuition. It can also represent your level of satisfaction, basic needs, and animalistic desires. It can even be a metaphor for feeling humbled or unworthy (from the words ?debased? and ?abasement?). In order to derive which of the meaning the basement is for your, let?s look at what was in the basement. First, you said there was a bar. I?m going to combine both the bar in the sense of the ones in public and a counter to indicate the sense of those private bars. Bars can suggest a desire to escape from stress or to gain acceptance in some aspect. It can also be a pun on being ?barred? or not being allowed to go somewhere. Counters represent your desire for advice and direction on some aspect. It can also imply lacking something and looking for it. My idea with this basement is that it could be representative of your level of satisfaction, since for the bar you are either trying to escape or are trying to gain some acceptance or advice. Perhaps you are trying to look deep into your mind to find some answers or some solace. The girly things you see in Disney movies can also reflect that desire of escape and finding satisfaction. You also said that you seem to have a filter in your dream, which implies needing to be more cautious in how you express yourself or needing to accept positives and leaving the negatives behind. I want you to determine that part, though I lean more towards the acceptance of positives and leaving the negatives behind. The reason I think that is because of the many positive symbols despite the feeling of needing to escape or gaining acceptance. 

Let?s summarize the child dream. I really think this dream was meant as an escape into a fantasy world like you said. Perhaps it is even an escape into your own soul and your subconscious desires. Now that I look at all of the symbols, I think it is an expression of all of the creativity, though I still invite you to decide between the two options. We explored beliefs and personal space as well as your level of satisfaction. You are either okay with a personal growth within yourself or are feeling as though it is an invasion of space. I kind of go with the former, but feel free to think otherwise if it doesn?t fit. We also explored a possibility of wanting to escape or gain some advice. You are also either asked to be more cautious or to look more on the positive side. 

*The Updated Dream*



mimihime said:


> when i had the same dream with the same setting recently, it was as if my ideal fantasy life just got corrupted. all of my old or ex-friends were for some reason my best friends again and were all visiting that dream house of mind. i dont recall seeing my family members there..but they were basically so amazed with everything that they ended up tearing the house down bc they kept touching everything and were so fascinated by it. by the time they left, i was somehow just standing in rubble and the soft/heavenly feeling faded into black and white and the dream just ended there



Now let?s focus on the updated dream. Friends from your past can show a desire to reconnect with either aspects that you have lost touch with, old hobbies, or even the friends? themselves. Ex-friends in particular are either an indication of something reminding you about them or a need to look into lessons that you have learned from the defriending. They could be representative of lessons that you need to apply to a current situation. I think that the interaction between your friends and the parts of the house that they are fascinated with shows you trying to evaluate a situation and gather information about your environment. Perhaps you need to communicate your feelings more? It could be something about those aspects or those lessons trying to interact with the different parts of your previous self as a child. They happened to break the objects around through fascination. The destruction and breaking suggests a lot of stress (perhaps your literal ?breaking point?) and some sort of chaos that is going on. Maybe you are making choices that are self-destructive, especially since the friends destroy parts of your house or your soul and persona. When your friends leave, it reflects feelings of rejection or a need to use your full potential. However, it can also be a way for you to let go of the past and move on. I can see it go both ways for this, so I definitely invite you to think more about that. 

You were then left alone in a pile of rubble where the dream fades to a black and white and ends. The rubble represents unwanted or rejected aspects of yourself. I would definitely look back and see what was destroyed and what the meanings were for each aspect that I pointed out in the child dream. They could reflect a change in how they are now viewed as unwanted. However, this dream can also point to a self-destructive pattern and life falling apart. It seems to fit this way because of the symbols of destruction and breaking. Definitely think on this, especially focusing on what was broken and put into the rubble in the process. I do see hope since you were standing on top of the rubble. It shows how you are standing up for yourself. I have to add though that sometimes it means you are detached from your surroundings, just in case that fits better for your situation. I am not entirely sure, but you would have the answer to that from your own life. The fading aspect represents a lack of motivation or inspiration, while the black and white suggests a need to be more objective or a feeling of depression or sadness. It might be that there is not enough excitement in life. Definitely analyze and see which one fits better. 

In short, it seems that what changed was that different aspects or lessons that you have learned about yourself are not colliding with each other in your dream. Some of those aspects are put into the rubble and seen as rejects. There could be a lot of stress, self-destruction, needing to be more objective, or feelings of sadness. You are either standing up for yourself or feeling detached from all of this. 

I hope that this helps you think about the dream! 



iamnothyper said:


> i read my interpretation a while back and didnt have a chance to say thanks!!
> 
> but yea, thank you! im always unconsciously stressed about the world it seems xD
> the zombie thing happened after marathoning through TWD and some zombie movies hehe



You?re welcome! Haha zombie marathons can definitely creep into our dreams. 



justice said:


> aaa thank you!!!!! that was very helpful and cool and i definetely understand =) thank you <3


Dawwww you?re welcome! I?m glad it was helpful for you!



L CocoaBean said:


> Woww xD
> Thanks so much! These are always so detailed!



Haha no problem! I try my best to provide as much detail to help everyone explore themselves.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 8, 2015)

The worst nightmare I've ever had was when I 'spawned' inside my dream into an unimaginably vast, empty warehouse. I don't know why but large empty spaces give me the chills, so this was terrifying for me. There was light and I could see clearly and nothing else happened in the dream, but I was all alone and there was nothing at all in this huge place except myself. I'd love to know what this type of dream means other than I'm afraid of big empty places lol.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 8, 2015)

taesaek said:


> same. or they crumble and deteriorate and it's terrifying. but since I got my wisdom teeth removed I haven't had teeth dreams.



Hello! I see you?ve also had some teeth dreams, perhaps some similar ones to Chocofruit. I will go ahead and put the link again so that you can read up on the different types of teeth dreams.

Since you seem to have the same dream of teeth coming out, I will repost the meaning, which is a sign of a lack of confidence and embarrassment with a fear that other people might know about this. You also said that you have dreamt of teeth crumbling and deteriorating. The deteriorating part and the breaking part represents that you may have said something you shouldn?t have. The deterioration is supposed to represent harsh words that are haunting you in your own teeth. In particular, your teeth crumbling is supposed to represent consequences of your words and what you say about others. The terror indicates unresolved fear and doubt that has to be confronted.

I have to also say that since you have gotten your wisdom teeth removed and stopped having teeth dreams, perhaps it could be just a dream about anxiety from the process of getting your wisdom teeth removed. Sometimes, our minds go through really crazy scenarios in anticipation of some event that we are consciously or subconsciously afraid or nervous about.

I hope that this was somewhat helpful!



Dixx said:


> I'm always naked and or in hell in my dreams.



My, what interesting combinations! Actually, naked dreams are also really common. Here is a link to the many, many explanations of the dream: Naked dreams. In general, being naked is representative of a fear of being found out and exposed or a fear of being misjudged. If you just discover that you are naked and try to cover up, it represents vulnerability to a certain situation. Dreams of hell suggest that you might be suffering from a situation that seems hard to escape from. It can also be that you have let someone else decide your course of action. Depending on how you view hell, it can also represent a guilty conscience, inner fears, or negative feelings. It might be telling you to take it easy for awhile. Perhaps if you dream of being naked in hell, it could be that guilty conscience and fearing of being exposed, or it could be having a hard time escaping from that fear or vulnerability.

I hope this gave you insight!



Sugarella said:


> i have a dream i guess. it was from last week. i was at school, it was a normal day. but all of a sudden, someone comes with a gun and starts shooting in the cafeteria. we all evacuated, and some kids barely made it to the door as the person was shooting. the person then left, with his gun. some kids in my dream died, including my friend. i don't even know..



Hi again! This must?ve been really scary to watch. :/ Let?s try and see what this all means.

School might just be a backdrop if you are still in school, since it is the scenery that you see regularly in your waking life. However it can also refer to anxieties that haven?t been resolved or lessons that you are learning. We would have to look deeper into the other symbols to see which meaning is more appropriate for school. Seeing guns in your dream has a variety of meanings as well. However, I?m going to go with the most likely, which is either being on the defensive or looking for protection, particularly from issues of passiveness versus aggressiveness. This is especially because you see someone trying to shoot people in the cafeteria. Someone shooting suggests confrontation in real life, particularly a situation where you feel like you are being targeted or victimize. This is kind of why I lean more towards the meaning of being on the defensive or looking for protection. The cafeteria also reflects some sort of feeling of being targeted because it represents issues that are ?eating? you up inside. Dreams like to use puns even in the scariest situations it seems. 

However, the good part is that many, including you, have escaped, which signifies good health, prosperity, and a favorable turn of events. This is especially true with making it out through the door, which represents entering new opportunities and phases in your life. Since it is an escape to the outside, it also represents a need to be more accessible to others. Then the shooter leaves, which can either represent feelings of rejection, not being able to keep up, or letting go of the past and moving on. Since this part is more positive, I tend to lean towards the latter for this dream, but I also want to leave it up to you since you know yourself better than I do. Unfortunately, you also said that there are some children that have been killed, including one of your friends. For your friend in particular, ask yourself what makes this person special or what do you like about them. Their death suggests lacking a certain quality that they embody or that this particular aspect is not part of your life anymore. This probably relates to the letting go of the past and either incorporating this quality or leaving it behind. Definitely look into the qualities of the children since they can help you gain insight of past lessons and certain childlike qualities. Perhaps these qualities are things that you are having trouble growing and nurturing within yourself. It can also be representative of your innocence, purity, and simplicity ?dying? or not being a part of your waking life anymore. Maybe something has made you let go of your childlike self? 

In summary, you are either looking into something in your life or a lesson in your life. There might be some situation where you feel victimized and need protection. Something is eating you up inside. However, there seems to be hope of a favorable turn of events or entering new opportunities in your life. You might be ready to move on and need to decide whether to incorporate certain aspects into your life or leave them behind. 

I also want to ask whether you have seen something in the news related to mass shootings, particularly those happening in school. Sometimes things that we have seen in the media give us anxiety and creep into our dreams. Consider whether you have seen something or heard of something of the sort happening and whether the fears might have gotten into your subconsciousness and crept into your dreams. 

I hope this was helpful!


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Hello! I see you’ve also had some teeth dreams, perhaps some similar ones to Chocofruit. I will go ahead and put the link again so that you can read up on the different types of teeth dreams.
> 
> Since you seem to have the same dream of teeth coming out, I will repost the meaning, which is a sign of a lack of confidence and embarrassment with a fear that other people might know about this. You also said that you have dreamt of teeth crumbling and deteriorating. The deteriorating part and the breaking part represents that you may have said something you shouldn’t have. The deterioration is supposed to represent harsh words that are haunting you in your own teeth. In particular, your teeth crumbling is supposed to represent consequences of your words and what you say about others. The terror indicates unresolved fear and doubt that has to be confronted.
> 
> ...



omg thank you this actually helped!! yep, this was around the time the paris attacks happened, so i think that's why. the guns and all. also i had to leave behind all of my old friends and make new friends so.. probably also why. thank u <33


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 8, 2015)

i had a dream back in august which really marked me. (I don't remind of much, just some vague descriptions of the events).

So the dream starts with me sitting in the ground next to a leisure harbour located in Madrid, a city which has no sea whatsoever lmao sitting next to a famous person in the night, while watching some firework festival is going on, and we are clearly staring at the sky with its lights (i remember the date of the dream [not the real date] was somewhere between 20-30 of june, and a massive party was happening in the city, and just when the fireworks are over, this famous guy tells me a quote i never heard of (something like ''whenever i stare at the night sky, i can see how New York stars cry because of my failure''), and he had very wet eyes. After that, he tells me to meet him in an specific place (a McDonalds). He goes by himself, and after a while, i begin walking to go to the McDonalds. I first exit the leisure harbour, and begin walking through a very very dark park in which i start feeling super scared because i think someone is going to strike me. After exiting the park i know some things happened, but i can't really remember. The next scene i have memories of is entering the McDonalds. There is a huuuuge queue filled with young people (20-24 years old) all dressed up for a party or something, and i go straight to order something, they give me a phone because the famous person wasn't there, and the next i remember is me walking by a weird and middle-low class suburb with very narrow streets, jumping some minor walls to continue walking and ending up by the end of the suburb, in the start of a road leading to the countryside with 0 lights with a signal which says ''Princess' street'' (an important avenue of Madrid). I first try to walk a bit, but with only two steps taken, i decide to go back because i'm super scared. I continue walking through the suburbs, and i remember i have battery on my phone, so i check where am i and how to go to my house, but the battery is at 8%. I try following a route the phone told me to follow, but it leads me nowhere. I start feeling very very anxious about missing my mom (actually weird, because i'm not that bonded with her) and the next part of the dream is skipped. The next scene i remember is the last one, in which it must be between 5-6 a.m, so the sky has a bit more of light, and i'm hiding in the bushes, looking at the city road that is next to me and how the people pass by. Many come, but i vividly remember two: a street cleaner who is just doing its job, and an old lady with a helmet riding a scooter who passes by the road, and just when she is going to get out of my sight, she turns her head and looks at my eyes for a millisecond. Then i wake up.

I'm sorry if it's super long and i didn't explain it very well... I did my best. Thank you!!!


----------



## Llust (Dec 8, 2015)

thank you so much for the feedback c: the last part was really accurate, im pretty surprised, haha. i appreciate you taking the time to do this for everyone


----------



## Locket (Dec 9, 2015)

Ok, these are kinda gross (and imcredibly awkward lol)

When I was Seven,

I dreamed of my brother either dying, or just being buried alive

He was riding his tricycle. He went across the road, and split in half (no blood, just like meat). An ambulance came adn took him to the hospital. Then, I was with my current classmates (second grade), but was in my aunts (first grade) classroom. My mom came in and showed me a text saying: "He's sleeping right now, but we'll bury him" Then I woke up, I was crying because it was so scary.

Then when I was 10 (back in March of this year), I dreamed about him again.

Once upon a time, the old you know, a ball goes out into a road, the kid gets it and ends up getting hit. 

This happened to him, but his toes got squished, AND his blood gushed everywhere.


And when I was four, I dreamed about a pixel video game (like Mario NES). And I was driving a car. Unable to take control, we crashed three times which meaned GAME OVER. An ambulance took us all to the hospital, and pixel red (which was blood) was everywhere.

And one time I cooked a turkey


----------



## piichinu (Dec 9, 2015)

I recently remember another where I poured milk with my cereal and cried because I didn't want milk with that cereal

The day before I was complaining about a brand of cereal with milk ??


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 9, 2015)

piichinu said:


> copied & pasted since this is the only dream ive ever remembered p much
> 
> ok so like we were in a basement that was a cross between my uncle's giant mansion basement that i hadnt been to in 8 yrs and some unknown basement and had a ton of sweaters on hangers everywhere. i was with this one girl from my speech and debate team (maddy) and she was like "wow claire you have so many sweaters" and then i was also with a softball coach from 5th grade that i dont rly remember. then for some reason she took a cheerleading sweater and was like "i want this one." then we appeared in this unnamed open field and there was a line of ppl from my life (from years ago to days ago) and then we all formed a circle. some french teacher from my school was at the head of the line (i dont take french ??) and we were speaking french. or so thats what i thought. so we're talking and shes teaching us french. and while im asleep i truly believe we're speaking french. but then someone goes "hey, this is spanish!" and apparently the whole time we were speaking spanish, and we said things like "the sweater is brown. the dog runs. i walk the dog." (thats why i understood what we were chanting...) so after i found out i got really mad and woke up, but it was one of those "im awake but asleep moments." i yell at my brother for a sec coz he wont shut up and then i fall asleep for real but this time i end up in a dungeon that has a purple-ish tint. it was more like the inside of a well but with a door at the bottom. and no water. my teeth fall out and i start choking on them, and then im trying to wake up but like i cant move and it was kinda weird but cool at the same time
> 
> ...



Hello! Thank you for the detail in this dream. This was a really interesting set of symbols, and I had to really look into the stuff to get some idea on this. 

First, let?s talk about going into the basement and meeting the girl from the debate team. Basements are representative of the subconscious mind and intuition. How the basement looks shows your state of mind and level of satisfaction. It can also be a metaphor for being ?debased? or ?abasement? as in feeling humbled or unworthy. I wasn?t sure if you considered this basement messy due to the sweaters, but just in case, basements that are messy signifies confusion that you need to sort out and the stuff inside is what you have ?stored? away since you didn?t know what to do with it or have the time to deal with it. Since it is somewhat like the mansion basement, it can also represent potential and growth. Let?s see what the sweaters on hangers mean to get a better sense of this basement. Sweaters represent warmth and love and a strong connection to family and home life. However, it can also be innocence, immaturity, and naive thinking. It could be that the basement is showing you your level of satisfaction with those things like warmth and love, family, or innocence. Maybe you are storing this stuff away because you don?t know what to do with it. Since they are on hangers, it suggests that you are either getting the hang of some situation or that you are just hanging in there (dreams and their puns!). Maybe you are trying to get the hang of the stuff that you need to sort out? This basement is then visited by an acquaintance from your speech and debate team, who represents a part of yourself that you are still trying to get to know. Her comment on having ?too many sweaters? could be something in your dream telling you that you have a lot of warmth, love, connections to family, or innocence (or any of the other meanings). I?m not entirely sure yet which symbol is being implied here for the sweaters, so that will be something you should think about. However, I do go by the meaning of the basement being a level of satisfaction and a place where you have stored things. You also saw your softball coach from fifth grade who wanted a certain sweater. Coaches represent a need to be more self-disciplined, and it kind of goes with the type of coach which is a softball coach. Softball represents a need to stay within your own limits and to not overdo certain things. While the number five can mean many things, I think that the meaning of either needing to be more sensitive (?five senses?) or needing to change your course makes sense here. Perhaps the coach is trying to tell you to be more disciplined and either sensitive to this need or to change your course. Your coach also chose a cheerleader sweater. Cheerleaders represent competition, triumph and needing to offer more praise and encouragement towards others. Perhaps the coach here is telling you to also offer more praise and encouragement to others. 

Next, let?s talk about what happens in the field. Fields represent abundance, freedom, happiness, and personal growth. It is also an expression of love of nature. I kind of go more with the growth because of the other symbols we will talk about here. Green represents positive change, growth, fertility, healing, hope, and many other symbols, but again I kind of go with growth. It can also be a way to tell you to ?go ahead? and I can see that meaning here too. The grass represents a part of you that you can rely on, a natural protection, or a comparison of yourself towards others (a pun on ?the grass is always greener on the other side?). The flowers represent kindness, compassion, beauty, and gain. It can be expressions of love and joy or representative of hidden potential and talents. Yellow represents intellect, energy, agility, happiness, and wisdom. I think that in total, the field itself is representative of some positive change and growth that is going on in your life. It could many of those things that I have mentioned, but I think they point especially to reliance, a hidden potential for wisdom, and kindness. The symbols of the field go well with the sunshine and warmth felt in the dream. Sunshine represents a breakthrough that you are experiencing and is your dream?s way of telling you that you are on the right track (think about those rays of sunshine accompanied by angelic singing that you see in television shows). Warmth represents contentment and satisfaction with your current state and a feeling of happiness with where you are right now. Within this field was a line of people from your past that form a circle. A line of people represents a need to be more aware of a situation or relationship. A circle on the other hand symbolizes perfection, completeness, and wholeness. Since the dream is positive, I am going with the more positive meaning for circles.

Then there was this whole incidence with foreign languages in your dream. Teachers represent your seeking advice, guidance, or knowledge. You might feel as though you are being put to the test. Foreign languages in general, whether it is French, or Spanish, or any other language are messages from your subconscious that you do not yet understand. However they can also represent how you are not making yourself clear to others. There wasn?t something for Spanish, but there was something for if you do not speak French in your dream. I think it applies for Spanish too as the ?language of love? since French and Spanish are romance languages (it is used more as a pun in the dream than the actual meaning of romance languages which denotes originally being spoken by the Romans). Therefore, the languages could reflect a romantic part of yourself. However, it can also represent an unwillingness to understand an issue. I think that with the teacher and the foreign languages, the dream here is either showing you things that you do not understand, or is showing you how you are not making yourself clear to others. With the confusion with which language was being used, it might reflect an unwillingness to understand some issue in your life. I?m also going to try to analyze the phrases being said. ?The sweater is brown? could mean that you need to get back to your roots in either warmth, love, family connections, or innocence. ?The dog runs? could be a skill that you have forgotten and are trying to even avoid. ?I walk the dog? could indicate a progress to your goals and how your strong values and good intentions will help you go forward and bring you success. I think the phrases being said are things that your dream is trying to show that you are either not paying attention to, are ignoring, or are not making clear to others. Then you get angry with the revelation of the different language being taught. Anger sometimes carries over from your waking life, so think back on whether you were holding back anger and have finally released it within the dream. Anger definitely refers to some repression of negative emotions, whether it would be towards someone or yourself. 

Now let?s talk about waking up and then falling back asleep to another dream. I took it as though you woke up in your dream and then fall asleep and dreamt again in your dream. If I misinterpreted it and you actually woke up and fell back asleep in real life then ignore the parts about waking up and falling back asleep. Waking up in your dreams indicate something is missing or lacking in your life. Your dream is literally telling you to ?wake up? and utilize your full potential! Then you start yelling at your brother. Yelling represents repressed anger that needs to be expressed. If your brother ignored you, then it suggests that you think your opinion doesn?t matter. Your brother represents some aspect of your relationship with him and reminds you that someone has behaviors similar to your brother. He ?didn?t want to shut up? which could mean that your brother in your dream was trying to get you to pay attention to something in your waking life. It could also serve as a distraction from something else. Definitely think about what you need to ?wake up to? especially in relation to repressed anger and characteristics like your relationship with your brother. Are you not paying attention to something or are you distracted? Then you fall back asleep which shows peace of mind or being ignorant of conditions and circumstances around you. I kind of go with the latter because of the other symbols. Now let?s actually get to the dungeon part! The dungeon represents subconscious thoughts and wishes. It also indicates being able to overcome obstacles in your waking life through struggle and using your wisdom. Your dream might have used the dungeon that you visited before as a backdrop to get you to pay attention to or make you feel more welcome to the idea. This dungeon was described as purple and like a well. Purple represents devotion, healing, loving, kindness, compassion, royalty, justice, and dignity among others. Wells represent hidden abilities and talents, and is a symbol of a place where all of your emotions are and how you might be suppressing them. I think the dungeon is trying to show you overcoming struggles through some of the hidden talents that might be represented by the purple symbol. The struggle seems to be represented by your teeth falling out and you choking and being immobilized. Teeth falling out suggest a lack of self-confidence and embarrassment, while choking suggests finding advice or situations ?hard to swallow? or difficult to accept. It could also be that you feel unable to truly say what you want in a situation. Either one definitely relates to the lack of sel-confidence and embarrassment. You?re trying to move but you couldn?t, which suggests feelings of being trapped in the situation. However, you are in this dungeon. Despite it being a struggle, there is hope that you will overcome these struggles.

To summarize, it seems that your dream is trying to show you that you have a lot of hidden potential for growth and development, but that you are held back by either lack of self-confidence, repressed feelings of anger, or an inability to comprehend or communicate something important. It started in the basement and ended in the dungeon, which were both symbols of the subconscious. In the basement, you were storing some sweaters indicative of warmth, love, family, or innocence. In the dungeon you were holding back hidden talents represented by the purple and your struggles. The basement portion offers the advice of showing your stored warmth but also having discipline and encouraging others. The field portion seems to be showing things that you do not yet understand and that you need to figure out in order to grow. You might also be harboring some anger here. There is something you need to wake up to, indicated by that instance where you woke up, and it could be that you need to see the hidden potential in the dungeon. Sure there are struggles, but there is also triumph.

I hope that this was helpful! I will try to get to your other dream as fast as I can.



Sugarella said:


> omg thank you this actually helped!! yep, this was around the time the paris attacks happened, so i think that's why. the guns and all. also i had to leave behind all of my old friends and make new friends so.. probably also why. thank u <33



Awwww I?m really glad that this helped you love! I know that a lot of the violence that has been happening lately must have been triggering some fears and probably given some nightmares in other people. 



mimihime said:


> thank you so much for the feedback c: the last part was really accurate, im pretty surprised, haha. i appreciate you taking the time to do this for everyone



You?re very welcome! I?m happy that there was some accuracy for your dream.


----------



## Splendor (Dec 9, 2015)

I have really weird dreams. (I'm actually considering writing a novel based off of one.) But back on topic, I couldn't figure this dream out. It's probably just something random that has no meaning. 

It started in the cafeteria at my school. The room was pretty empty, there was just my friends and a few other people scattered around tables. The only thing that reminded me that it was a dream, was that there were black runes swirling around the walls, and a transparent layer over it so you couldn't touch the runes. Then a random creature showed up. It was a green and brown tiger with bunny ears, I think? Yeah. It was pretty small, and appeared at the table I was at with a couple of friends. We petted it and all, but somehow I had a feeling something was going to happen, and gave the creatue to my other friends at a different table. It suddenly turned huge and did something to them, but I don't remember what. It started blending in and swirling with the runes in the walls and came out at random places to terrorize more people. The scene shifted, a couple friends and I were playing four corners with the creature throughout my house. I didn't become victim to it, but most my friends did. Then I woke up after a couple of rounds. Yeaahhhh, this was a weird one. 


I have so many other weird ones I can tell, but they involve death so I probably shouldn't. xD.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 9, 2015)

I had a dream that Trump won the presidential election and he kicked the Muslims out of america
and my mom and dad left us to go to Iraq to be with their parents but put me and my sisters on another plane to korea but they didnt tell us and we found a letter in our suitcase saying that they wanted to supply us a good life, but they cant be with us
Then we lived there for the rest of our lives and never sad our parents again, but the weird thing was I cant remember my sisters faces in the dream, but I knew they were there...?

It was really sad, thats all I remember~


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 9, 2015)

I had a dream my ******** downstairs neighbor, who called the cops on us twice for no flipping reason pretty much, working two jobs, yelling all the time at his wife and baby, had a popularish YouTube channel with some 400k subscribers and around 400k views on the video..liek wat XD. Saw him twice at the store recently too >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Btw you still haven't interpreted my previous dream, post 134)


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 10, 2015)

Ellaofdarkview said:


> I have a like 3 that I remember:
> OK, that's it. Thanks for listening to me yammering. ^^


Hello! What an interesting yammering! I?m going to have fun with this! Although, in the future please limit your postings to 2 dreams per post, but I will still interpret all of this. It just makes it easier to get to everyone faster.

*Dream 1*



Ellaofdarkview said:


> 1:
> So basically, I'm pretty sure this is because I watched too much TV. I was younger, around 8 when I had this dream, and this is how it went. I was basically in this pixelated 8-bit version of the Krusty Krab from Spongebob if you've ever watched that when you were younger. (Don't blame me I was a kid) Me and my brother were the only ones that weren't 8-bit. Suddenly all the characters turn green and zombified and start chasing us. I woke up.



We do get a lot of our dream material from what we have encountered throughout the day, and if you do watch a lot of TV it can be expected to see a lot of it manifest in our dreams too! Let?s see what?s happening here. First, the dream was pixelated and 8-bit. Dreams that are pixelated show a lack of clarity in a situation. In order to determine what situation, we can look at the other symbols of the dream. For the Krusty Krab, I am going to combine fast food, crabs, and fiction to try and decipher what the Krusty Krab means. However, I would also consider the function of the Krusty Krab in Spongebob and what it means for you. From what I remember, the Krusty Krab was pretty much one of the gathering hubs of the Spongebob universe. It was where Spongebob found his passion, where Squidward feels stuck, and where Mr. Krabs gains all of his wealth. I will put some symbols, but also think about who you were at 8 years old. Were you Spongebob, Squidward, Mr. Krabs, or just another fish in the sea? The Krusty Krab is a fast food restaurant, despite what Mr. Krabs like to make it to be. Fast food represents not taking the time to cater to your emotions or not taking good care of your physical or mental health (might be talking about that too much TV thing?  ). Crabs signify perseverance, but if it is too extreme then it could turn into clinginess and overdependence (think about those BIG MEATY CLAWS). It could also be the opposite that you are trying to avoid an issue. I also like to consider that dreams love puns, so maybe the ?Krusty Krab? could be a pun on being ?crusty and crabby? or very irritable. Finally, because this is based on fiction and cartoon, the dream could also imply trying to escape from your own reality. Think about this collection of symbols and where there might have been a lack of clarity for you in your life? Where you perhaps unsure which person you were presenting yourself as in the Krusty Krab? Where you unsure about taking care of yourself and are being irritable? Or where you unsure about reality? Also think about your brother, your relationship with him, and what qualities you share with him that you need to foster more. Finally, the characters zombify and start chasing you. Since the dream is somewhat negative, I will go with green?s negative meaning which is a metaphor for a lack of experience in a task. Getting attacked by zombies represents feeling overwhelmed and being under a lot of stress. It can also be a feeling of helplessness. Being chased is a visualization of avoiding situations and insecurities. Perhaps this part is trying to say that you lack experience in dealing with stress and you need to stop avoiding the stress?

*Dream 2*



Ellaofdarkview said:


> 2: I don't remember much except the end. This one's probably the weirdest out of the 3. So, I was sitting in a chair in a circular room next to a gigantic brain, and there was a classic Count Dracula looking vampire in front of me. Then, the brain turns into a bunch of bats that start swarming around the place, and the vampire's eyes turn yellow and he hisses. I woke up really scared. Thing is, I'm not afraid of any of that stuff.



First, let?s start with you sitting in the room with the brain and the vampire. Sitting represents indecision and wasting your life away. Chairs can either be telling you to take the time to think about a situation and relax or that you feel that your feelings and ideas are being dismissed. Since the dream seems to lean more on the negative side, I?m going to interpret the circular room as ?going around in circles? in a situation or repeating something over and over again. Within this room was a large brain. Whenever something is bigger than normal, you have to question whether you have an inflated opinion of yourself or of someone, or if you are expressing a desire to be more dominant in a situation or relationship. The thing that is bigger is the brain, which is a symbol of being in a lot of intellectual stress and needing to use more problem-solving for your solutions. However, the brain can also be representative of ideas not getting enough attention. I think this part of the dream is trying to say that you are either being indecisive or wasting your time when your ideas are being dismissed. You seem to be going around in circles but have a desire to be dominant and have your ideas get more attention. That might be why the brain is big, as a representative of your ideas being more visible. Then there was a Dracula looking vampire in front of you. Dracula suggests being misguided in a part of your life and you need to be careful. Vampires can either be seduction, sensuality, and fear. Vampires are contrasts between civilized and ferocity because they combine human aspects with ?animalistic? aspects. It could also be depicting someone that is harmful but that you are still drawn to. Since vampires suck blood, it could also represent being drained, either physically or emotionally. The fact that this vampire was in front of you implies that you need to face this problem or person and stop avoiding it. Perhaps you need to face who or what is misguiding you, draining you, or drawing you to them despite being harmful. 

Next, the brain turns into bats that swarm and vampire eyes turn yellow and he hisses. I?m also going to account that you felt scared despite not being normally scared of these things. Feelings are also very important symbols. There is no symbol for hissing, but I?ll see if I can tie it into this dream. Dreaming that something turns into something else represents indecision and attitudes changing. Again is a symbol of indecision from the sitting. We need to consider what has transformed. The brain was supposed to represent ideas that you want to get more attention. That has transformed into bats. Now, bats have several meanings that could apply here. It could be that the ideas transformed into unrealized potential and a need to let go of old habits. It could be that the ideas transformed into blindly entering into a situation that you need to analyze more carefully. It could also be that your ideas have made you go crazy since bats can be a pun on feeling ?batty? or feeling crazy. I can see it go any of these ways, so I will leave it up to you decide which sounds more likely. Keep in mind the swarming too, which can represent negative energy and a feeling that other people are working against you. Then you notice the vampire?s eyes, which could mean some kind of connection or understanding with what the vampire represents to you. Since the dream is negative sounding, I will apply the yellow negative symbol which therefore represents deceit, disgrace, betrayal, cowardice, and sickness. It shows a fear of making a decision and sacrificing your own needs to please others. I think I lean more towards the fear of making decisions because of the many symbols that point to indecision. I think the hissing might be mocking in a sense. Perhaps you are now getting some sense of understanding about this and are trying to confront it but you are still indecisive about what to do? Finally, the fear represents feelings where you are feeling a lack of control, second thoughts about decisions, or even anger, as anger tends to look like fear. 

To summarize this dream, it seems you are indecisive about making some sort of decision on a situation. You may have wanted your ideas to get more noticed, but there is someone or something that is negatively impacting you and misguiding you, draining your reserves. These ideas are changing to many different things that are going against you. You might be trying to understand but you are still indecisive on what to do.

*Dream 3*



Ellaofdarkview said:


> 3: Ok, this happened a few days ago. The others are not as recent. So, I'm at a pizzeria with my two friends, and basically, my mom, aunt, and (I think) the cops come in looking for me. I'm hiding in this little back closet that's only for employees that's actually in the real pizzeria that I go to in real life. I heard voices really close to the door after my friends told them I wasn't here, and then I woke up thinking it was real and I was terrified until I realized it was a dream. Also, bit of background knowledge: Sometimes I tell my mom I have musical practice even though I don't to go hang out with my friends at the pizzeria, since she only lets me go there once a week. I'm always terrified that somehow she or my brother will walk in and find me. Definitely not the cops, though.



I definitely think that your dream is influenced by your fears of your mom or your brother catching you at that pizzeria. Here is why I think it is so. First, the pizzeria is a backdrop of the scene that you always go to. However, pizzas do indicate feeling deprived of something. In this case, you feel deprived of the pizzeria itself. Your friends represent parts of your personality that you have rejected but are ready to acknowledge and incorporate in yourself. You?re learning more about yourself. While mothers usually represent nurturing, guidance, and protection, I think she is representing seeking your own individuality and development. She could also represent a fear of your own mother catching you in your lie and watching this occur. Your aunt can either be your mom version 2 or representing a part of you that you like or dislike. Police definitely tell you that you need to end reckless behavior or have consequences catch up to you. It also refers to failing to honor obligations and commitments. By running away and hiding, you are refusing to face the consequences of your actions and rejecting certain rules. Your background definitely refers to these meanings. Since you were also hiding, it represents the secret that you are keeping form your mother and not being ready to face up and deal with an issue. Hiding from authority also implies feelings of guilt. You are trying to protect yourself from getting hurt and knowing the real you by hiding in the closet particularly. Also, hearing voices represents messages from your subconscious or a metaphor that you need to voice your opinions more loudly. I think it?s pretty clear that this dream is reflecting some of that guilt of going to the pizzeria more often and that fear of getting found out. 

Whew that was a lot! I hope these all help you out!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

pnoggie said:


> My spouse turned into a chimera and I was leaving pieces of corn in a trail( ET reeses pieces style lmao) trying to get him back in the house.  I'm just crazy or what?



Nah, you?re not crazy! I?ve read a lot crazier in this thread so I?m prepared to analyze the weird ones. 

First, your spouse represents your waking relationship with him and feelings you have towards him. The dream might be trying to focus on hidden elements you are not addressing in your waking life. Since your husband became a chimera, perhaps there is some feeling of confusion that you haven?t addressed. The transformation could indicate an expression of new found freedom and independence. Corn can represent abundance, prosperity, growth, and fertility. It could even be a pun on something being ?corny.? Trails can either represent progress or that you are ?trailing behind? on some task. Finally, a house represents your own soul and self. What I think about this dream is that there is something confusing you in your relationship that you haven?t addressed yet. You are experiencing some sort of new freedom, growth, and possibly fertility (I don?t really think there is anything corny, but I left it in there in case you know something that has been going ?corny.?). You might be feeling as though you are trailing behind and not getting things done, so you try to lead these feelings back to the base of your soul and try to address them. 

I hope this helped! This was a little difficult I?ll admit.



Sugilite said:


> Jesus came and slap me
> my dead mother was singing in the background
> woke up confuse



A lovely somewhat morbid poem for a strange dream. Time to see what poetry your dream is trying to tell you. 

Jesus is supposed foretell your greatest goals and desires being realized. Oddly enough, the dream is supposed to console you in your times of struggle and show that you will rise above and be victorious. However, he did slap you, which is supposed to indicate carelessness or feelings of betrayal. Perhaps the betrayal could be related to seeing your dead mother? Seeing dead relatives, particularly parents, represents fear of losing them or coping with loss. It can be a way of final good-byes. Mothers also represent shelter, comfort, guidance, and protection. She is even singing, which is representative of emotional and spiritual fulfillment. It is a change for the positive that reflects a change in outlook in life. Of course, this dream is still confusing, which just reflects being confused of the events of your own life. Perhaps this dream is telling you that you are confused about feelings of carelessness or betrayal despite finally achieving your goals and desires? Maybe the dream is saying you are confused about some fulfillment despite a fear of loss or coping with the loss? The dream could even reflect the pull towards these two different directions and not knowing which view is correct. This definitely requires some thought to be put into whether you are close to reaching goals, being able to cope with loss, or are being fulfilled somehow and which of these is confusing. 

I hope this was of some use to you!



Papyrus said:


> Haaaaaaaa um...
> 
> Okay so-- a few days ago, I had this creepy nightmare (and just a little fyi, I NEEEEVER wake up from nightmares. EVER. But in this one, I immediately woke up.)
> 
> ...



Woah! This was scary to read. I?ll see what this means.

First let?s talk about the people. Your stepfather in your dream represents authority and protection. Though with anyone you know, you need to consider your waking relationship with them and how parts of them can be incorporated within yourself. Mothers represent shelter, comfort, guidance, and protection. These two people were sitting together in a room. Their sitting might indicate some sort of indecision and idling away. It?s fine if you cannot remember who your stepdad in your dream was planning to kill, since the important part is that it was someone close to your mom. It probably is pointing more towards your mom anyway. The planning to kill and witnessing your stepdad about to shoot your mom probably points to some anger towards someone. Try to think about whether you want to destroy something about comfort, guidance, and protection. Is your mother overbearing sometimes? It could also be anger towards that overbearing. Perhaps your dream is showing a conflict between the two parts of yourself, represented by your stepfather and your mother. Your stepfather self is angry at your mother self and wants to get rid of those traits. 

You then end up walking in on your parents. That could represent some fear of being judged. Perhaps it is a fear of being judged for this anger. The repetition of ?no? by your mother indicates a message that you need to put inside your head. Or, it could also be the repetition and boring aspect of life just getting repeated over and over and it shows a need to break that cycle. It could mean that you need to keep in mind to stand up for yourself (symbolized by the word ?no?) or that you need to stop letting life become boring and the same and make the decision to break that cycle for yourself. I?m going to try to decipher what your stepfather yells. Yelling is representative of anger that needs to be expressed. The cursing represents inner fears or a hardened person. ?Echo? can symbolize a need to repeat yourself for others to hear you and believe you. It can be a sign of your words? impact and a symbol of the soul. ?Again? could be taken as repetition which is either advice you need in your head or a sign of boringness being repeated over and over. I think that what your father yells is trying to express anger and fears of wanting to be heard and it is either that you need to keep the advice of going at it even more or that it has become a repeating cycle. Then he wraps his arms around her neck. Arms can either be a sign of nurturing and reaching out to others or a metaphor for the struggles and challenges in your life. It could be a pun on ?arming yourself? or needing protection. The wrapping around is similar to an embrace which indicates a need for more affection or a need to show more love. The neck represents the relationship between the mind and the body. It can represent a need to control feelings or a need to not ?stick your neck out? which is a warning about a situation. My take on it is that you need to reach out to others either for more affection or to show more love. It might be warning you about some sort of challenge that you will face concerning this. 

Then he started punching your mother?s head in. Punches highlight helplessness and powerlessness in a situation or that someone is forcing views on you (consider especially if this describes your stepfather or some aspect of your stepfather). Heads represent wisdom and understanding, accomplishments, self-image, and perception. It could also be a metaphor that you are ?ahead? or that you need to get ?ahead.? My take is that maybe you feel powerless to get ahead or that you are having views forced on your own image and understanding. Crying is a release of negative emotions from a waking situation. We let ourselves go in dreams because we don?t have to hide our feelings. Dreams help us to let go of the feelings that we ignore or repress in real life. Guns represent aggression and a possible feeling of defensiveness about a situation. You might also be dealing with issues of passiveness versus aggressiveness and authority versus dependence. You might even be looking for protection. Though the shooting (or almost shooting in this case) suggests confrontation in your real life and feeling victimized. Perhaps one of those conflicts what you are experiencing in your waking life? 

In summary, there seems to be a conflict between two sides of you, possibly authority versus the guardian (authority being more of a controlling force and guardian being more of a protecting force). You might want to get rid of certain traits but are indecisive. There seems to be a fear in being judge when dealing with this issue, particularly an issue of being heard or needing to show more love. Maybe you feel powerless to get ahead or have views that are being forced onto you. You might want protection from the things you feel victimized in, whether it is one of the two possible conflicts or a different situation.

I hope this dream interpretation helps!


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 11, 2015)

This was a long time ago when I used to be friends with someone.

We we're really close friends for years since elementary. Throughout highschool and even middle school, I had the occasional random dreams that I can't remember. However, this friend would appear in my dreams sometimes. And in every dream I ever had about this friend, she was always mean to me. If I wanted her to follow me in the dream, she'd say no and ditch me. It was long ago, so I can't remember all the examples. Could it have meant something? Maybe it was a flashing sign all these years and that's why we're no longer friends?


----------



## Aerious (Dec 11, 2015)

i had a dream that i was driving my car with a girl i know and the ***** crashed my car and killed someone and we were being arrested bc i told the dumbass to move and she wasn't looking what this mean ???????


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

PrincessDuckling said:


> Last night I had a dream that scared me a lot  I don't remember most of the beginning, but what I do remember was that I was in a dark, grayish apartment building with a large group of people. We would be doing things then suddenly somebody would start pounding furiously on the door and I was sure it was someone out to hurt us. Every time it would happen the oldest of us (everybody was around my age except for this one man) would go up to the door and make sure it was closed tight.
> 
> This repeated a bunch of times until once when it was pounding I looked over and the door was open! I was terrified because 1. The door was open which meant the man could get inside and 2. I could clearly see both sides of the door now and there was nobody nearby to knock on it (even though I could still clearly hear it).
> 
> ...



Whew, this was a weird scary dream. Before I begin, I want to ask if perhaps you have seen something in the news similar to things in this dream. There?s been a lot going on in the news lately concerning some scenarios like this that might have influenced your mind. 

Let?s get right to some of the meanings in this dream. Gray indicates fear, fright, depression, and confusion. It might be representative of feeling emotionally distant isolated or detached. Apartments refer to financial or emotional state. Think about the condition of the apartment. The condition represents whether the financial or emotional state is stable or not. The group of people you were with represent parts of yourself that are merging together. You heard someone banging at the door which can be symbolic of unexpressed anger and aggression. Since the door was closed, it represents opportunities not available or ones that you have missed out on. Since you were inside the locked door, it represents harsh lessons that need to be learned. This symbol makes me consider a particular meaning of the person that is trying to harm your group. I think it is actually a positive symbol here, representing a healing process and putting an end to something. However, the door also opened which means that you have changed to become more receptive and willing to accept new ideas and concepts. Perhaps the open door along with the knocking is your dream trying to get you to pay attention to some part of yourself or some situation. It seems there is a new opportunity that the dream is trying to show you. With this first part of the dream, it seems that you were having some sort of fears or confusions on either your financial or emotional state (though with the symbols I?m guessing more emotional?). You may have had some hidden anger on some opportunities you have missed out on. However, you are becoming more receptive to a healing process and a new opportunity. 

Next was the circle and the brightness that happened. Circles can be a symbol of completeness and wholeness, but I am going with the less positive meaning here because of the increasing fear that was displayed here. It therefore represents going around in circles in a situation or repeating something over and over again. Backs represent your attitudes, strengths, burdens, and stance on the world. It can also be stress and pressure. I think the people turning their backs signify some sort of getting hurt due to envy and jealousy. I also like to think of it as maybe turning your back on stress? This ?Doug? character does seem to act like a father figure in this dream, so I?m going to take it as if he was a father, symbolizing authority and protection. It might be suggesting a need to be more self-reliant, especially with how the dream turned out with everyone not taking you seriously. He was at the center, which could be a metaphor for a situation you are not able to get out of. This is even more emphasized by his swiveling around, which indicates feeling overwhelmed by circumstances beyond your control. Everyone at first was watching the door, suggesting a need to be on the lookout for someone or something that is out to do your harm. I think this first part is you going in circles about what the symbolism of the backs. It is either that you are going in circles about what your attitudes are about the world, about your stress, or about who could be out to hurt you. You seem to need self-reliance but there is a feeling of being overwhelmed and you need to watch yourself. Lightning then struck which symbolizes a sudden awareness and insight on a situation. It was so bright that you need to move towards a higher level of awareness and feeling. It might be that you need to be more aware of what the laughter symbolizes, which is needing to lighten up and let go of your problems. It could be a way that your subconscious is releasing joy and pleasure. When you say that ?the murderer is still in the house? it might be your own self trying to say that you still need to purify something in your soul. Perhaps you do not want to lighten up yet since you are not finish dealing with an issue? Since everyone ignores you though, it reflects that you are either not pay attention to some aspect of yourself or that you are overlooking something. Perhaps you want to go into a higher awareness and lighten up, but you are overlooking the need to still deal with the situation? 

In summary, it seems that you had some fear and confusion on probably an emotional part of you and were angry on some opportunities you had missed out on. However, you are going through a healing process and accepting more opportunity. You seem to be going in circles on how to go about this, referring back to how you stand on the world and the stress and pressures that you have. It seems you need to be more self-reliant but you feel overwhelmed by the amount of alertness you need to have. You realize that you need to relax, but you still cannot overlook having to deal with a situation.

I hope that this helped and made sense!


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 11, 2015)

I had a reoccurring nightmare between the ages of 5 - 7.

My family and I were all in our house. Except everything was black. Empty space was lighter than actual objects and people, though, but all the surroundings can be likening to pure darkness. The only color in the dream was this rising liquid within the house that we all thought would kill us if we touched it. The color varied from dream to dream (with red, green, and purple being three of the main colors I remember the most).

But not only was this weird liquid rising in the house, but there was also this tall, lean shadowy man (again everything was black) and I think he had horns and/or a tail, so probs demon or devil, and he was always laughing in the dream.

The dream always ended with my family somehow escaping the house and then being out on a boat in a sea of the the same liquid this time surrounded by an entire world engulfed in darkness and still hearing the laughing.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> I have a recurring nightmare theme where I scream and scream at people at the top of my lungs but no one ever hears me. I try so hard to let them know I'm mad at them. I hit them but they can't feel it. I try to slam my door but it just shuts quietly. But everyone is mad at me and they can yell at and hurt me all the time.



Dreams that are recurring tend to be about things that are really important to you or that your subconscious is trying to get you to recognize. I?ll put a link here on how to overcome your recurring nightmares: How to overcome recurring nightmares. My interpretation here can help you with step 3.

Screaming, whether it comes from you or someone else symbolizes anger and fear, and a lot of powerful emotions which you have suppressed within yourself. When you yell and no one hears you, it suggests that you feel as though you are being overlooked in real life. You feel as though your voice doesn?t matter or that your opinion doesn?t count. The anger that you feel reflects disappointments in yourself and your tendency to keep negative emotions in or project your anger onto others. When we are angry in real life, we also sometimes carry them into our dreams, because they are a safe place where we can express them. It implies once again that you are holding your anger in instead of acknowledging it. Dreaming of hitting others is another way your dream is trying to get you to acknowledge unexpressed anger and aggression. It is telling you to express these feelings in a healthy way. However, it seems as if they didn?t feel you hitting them, which reflects experiences of being ignored or represents a part of yourself that you are not paying attention to. I definitely think it is reflecting the anger you are not paying attention to. You try to slam the door closed. Doors closing signify opportunities that are denied to you, not available to you, or that you have missed out on.  Perhaps you feel as though you are shut out from the opportunity of expressing your feelings or that someone or something is blocking you from doing so? The slamming represents feeling shutout or being ignored. However, it ended up being quiet, which is your dream telling you to stop and reflect upon your life. It might be showing a need for quiet time, looking into yourself, and trying to gain more balance. Finally, the hurt that you feel represents the emotions that you have suppressed. This dream is pretty much telling you to express anger in a healthy way, rather than suppressing the feeling. It is needed in order to properly heal. 

I hope that this was helpful!



Beardo said:


> So, my dream last night was that I was forced to attend a Christian summer(?) camp. I disagreed with the views, and got into arguments with the head of the camp(?) because I'm converting to Judaism (which I'm doing irl) I kept being told I was wrong, and was fighting with everyone. So, finally, I hid and called my parents, and they helped me escape.
> 
> Not very detailed, but I can only vaguely remember it



No worries! I think you gave enough details. Plus, I would rather you say what you actually remember rather than provide other symbols that you?re not sure of. It is better to focus on the ones you do remember because other details that are not relevant would cloud the meaning.

Dreaming that you are forced to do something represents negative feelings being pushed out of the subconscious. You might have feelings of anger and hate that you have suppressed that need to be addressed. In regards to the Christian aspect of the camp, this depends on your own ideas of Christianity. Religion is usually a sign of growth and development. Since you are someone who is converting to Judaism in real life, it might be a reflection of this conversion within yourself from Christianity to Judaism. Whichever way you feel about Christianity is how you need to approach this meaning. I?m going to combine summer and camper for the summer camp aspect. Summer represents growth, knowledge, tolerance, and maturity. It shows that you are expanding your understanding and that you need to keep hope alive. Camp represents needing to move on with a situation and that it is time to move forward. You might also need to express your independence more. Perhaps this part of the dream is showing your growth through this conversion experience and that you need to keep moving on through it. In this dream you argue with your camp leader. Arguing suggests trying to resolve an internal conflict and you need to consider the leader. Leaders represent your ability to assert your ideas and offer guidance. It might be telling you to be more active rather than passive. Perhaps this internal conflict is also your growth in your own leadership potential and a need to be more active in that regard.  You are being told that you are wrong, which reflects doubt that you might be having about certain decisions and choices (not necessarily about religion. Think about different situations you?ve had doubts on). Again, the fighting represents inner turmoil. Then you hide, which suggests keeping a secret or not being able to face up to a situation or deal with an issue. You might be getting ready to confess something though. The call you make to your parents represents feeling lost, overwhelmed, or inadequate. Parents represent power, shelter, and love. It could also be your own concerns about your own parents or the merging of female and male aspects of your character. They help you escape, which represents your own need to escape from a place that is being restrictive or a situation. However, it could also suggest a refusal to face your problems and avoiding a confrontation. With this part, it seems as if you are avoiding confronting a situation and feeling lost. You are calling out to power, shelter, and love, or you are worried about your own parents.

I hope that this was helpful!


----------



## Beardo (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks so much! I'm like, actually inspired to do some things after reading that. Thank you so much!


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

i had a weird dream when i was 7 and in first grade

i was kidnapped but the guy who liked me (yes we were in 1st grade lol) was there.

so we managed to escape but then

he kissed me and I was like wtf??? then I woke up.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

This is a super action-y dream, I know it wasnt real lol but it gets my heart going thinking about it.

I'm looking down on a tudor-styled neighborhood, with stone bricks and everything. Then, I see my family, but it's only my mom and my sibling. They're walking out of this house, in the same neighborhood. Suddenly I switch over to a white, modern looking art museum. It's got windows, it's just completely white. I am looking from the inside, when suddenly someone opens fire randomly. I freak out and suddenly have control of my body, and I run into this basement that has a silver, metal looking tunnel. It's like a little room under there! I crawl under, and I'm holding some tiny little box and a tiny doll, (like the tiny polly pocket ones.) just praying to God that I don't get killed. I look over and there's a girl doing the exact same thing. The dream ends.

I think that this was it, I'm probably missing a few details but it horrified me when I woke up. It was so weird. I'd love to hear what you can figure out.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 12, 2015)

Some weeks ago i dreamed i was in my bed sleeping and then i suddenly started hearing that some kind of mosquito buzz was in my ear, however the buzzing keep going very louder, then i kinda like woke up in my dream but it felt like i was stuck to my bed so i came back to sleep and then everything starts getting deformed my bed my pillow everything then i took my phone (which was also deformating) and i tried turning it on but i wouldn't get on.
Then i waked up


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Some weeks ago i dreamed i was in my bed sleeping and then i suddenly started hearing that some kind of mosquito buzz was in my ear, however the buzzing keep going very louder, then i kinda like woke up in my dream but it felt like i was stuck to my bed so i came back to sleep and then everything starts getting deformed my bed my pillow everything then i took my phone (which was also deformating) and i tried turning it on but i wouldn't get on.
> Then i waked up



That's horrifying.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 12, 2015)

I had a dream that I was a test subject wearing a blue and red suit and I was injected with a weird liquid. Afterwards, I was traveling through the air vent with Gizmo in order to escape the building. When we reached the end, we got ambushed by a bunch of superpowered test subjects. One of them looked like Wolverine, but with the muscles of Hulk. He pinned me down and took out his knife. He pretty much just started giving me a vivisection in the middle of battle. It was pretty interesting.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey, mind if I edit my last post with a more interesting dream?


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 12, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Dreams that are recurring tend to be about things that are really important to you or that your subconscious is trying to get you to recognize. I?ll put a link here on how to overcome your recurring nightmares: How to overcome recurring nightmares. My interpretation here can help you with step 3.
> 
> Screaming, whether it comes from you or someone else symbolizes anger and fear, and a lot of powerful emotions which you have suppressed within yourself. When you yell and no one hears you, it suggests that you feel as though you are being overlooked in real life. You feel as though your voice doesn?t matter or that your opinion doesn?t count. The anger that you feel reflects disappointments in yourself and your tendency to keep negative emotions in or project your anger onto others. When we are angry in real life, we also sometimes carry them into our dreams, because they are a safe place where we can express them. It implies once again that you are holding your anger in instead of acknowledging it. Dreaming of hitting others is another way your dream is trying to get you to acknowledge unexpressed anger and aggression. It is telling you to express these feelings in a healthy way. However, it seems as if they didn?t feel you hitting them, which reflects experiences of being ignored or represents a part of yourself that you are not paying attention to. I definitely think it is reflecting the anger you are not paying attention to. You try to slam the door closed. Doors closing signify opportunities that are denied to you, not available to you, or that you have missed out on.  Perhaps you feel as though you are shut out from the opportunity of expressing your feelings or that someone or something is blocking you from doing so? The slamming represents feeling shutout or being ignored. However, it ended up being quiet, which is your dream telling you to stop and reflect upon your life. It might be showing a need for quiet time, looking into yourself, and trying to gain more balance. Finally, the hurt that you feel represents the emotions that you have suppressed. This dream is pretty much telling you to express anger in a healthy way, rather than suppressing the feeling. It is needed in order to properly heal.
> 
> I hope that this was helpful!




It was! Thank you!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 12, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Thanks so much! I'm like, actually inspired to do some things after reading that. Thank you so much!



Aww you're welcome!  I'm glad you were inspired! That's one of the main points of this thread. 



nerdatheart9490 said:


> It was! Thank you!



No problem! 



Ghost Soda said:


> Hey, mind if I edit my last post with a more interesting dream?



You can just post the dream here in a separate post. I'll interpret both but at different times depending on when it was posted. I'd love to see both.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 12, 2015)

I dreamed this dream a couple days ago. 

I was dreaming about me being in my Ceremics class. It all looked the same as it would in real life. Then, I sat on my usual black, spinning chair. Then there was this guy named Rylan he sat where he usually sat, kind of next to me. He was wearing his regular yellow mine raft jacket, as he would everyday to school irl. I consider him to be one of my closest friends irl. I kind of like him, but I try to hide it. Then in the dream, I said something like, "Hi Rylan!" but he was just sitting there, smiling at me. He didn't say hi back. Then I was like, "Rylan? Rylan?" Rylan still sat there...smiling. Then this boy named Ethan (he's a friend of mine irl too) came up to us, and was like, "Who are you talking to?" I said something like, "I'm talking to Rylan." "Rylan? He's dead." Ethan said to me...then I looked where Rylan was sitting just moments before and he was gone...then I woke up. 

And when I went to class irl the next day, Rylan was gone, and I was panicking, thinking that he actually died, but he came the next day saying that he was sick...it gave me the creeps.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 13, 2015)

These dream interpretations have definitely influenced by academic life. I did a persuasive speech on the importance of dreams and wrote a paper on REM sleep. I can?t believe I?ve been writing about sleep, dreams, and REM for around 2 months now!



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Spoiler: Really gross...
> 
> 
> 
> So I have been having the like grossest dreams lately, and I really want to make them stop? But basically it's where I'll have some like super gnarly zit/cist thing and I'll pop it and it goes forever and forever with the puss/disgusting stuff.... Like I just keeps squeezing and squeezing and it's really foul and horrible. The weirdest part is it's usually when I'm like surrounded by people?



Hello again! I?ll give you the advice I gave to other people before on how to stop recurring dreams here. Like I said before, I can try to help with step 3 and be the objective interpreter to give you some direction. 



Spoiler: Dream Interpretation



*The General Theme*

First, let?s talk about the general theme of these dreams. Pimples, zits, and cists symbolize issues on self-esteem and self-image. It might be that you feel awkward or out of place in a situation or relationship. Since you are dreaming that you are popping these things, it shows negative emotion that needs to be expressed and acknowledged. You hold back these emotions that are going to spill out. Next, pus comes out which suggests needing to express your feelings. You might be holding inside negative emotions that need to be released. You need to acknowledge the feelings to deal with them. Whenever you have dreams involving the pus, consider where the pus is located. I?ll get to an example of that in the interpretation of one of your dreams. It seems to be a repeating theme of squeezing and disgust, surrounded by people you don?t know. Squeezing can either suggests needing to make more space, clearing away your past emotions, or feeling pressured about something. The repeating nature suggests a message that you need to keep in your mind or that you need to stop feeling attached to routine. Disgust represents unacknowledged or denied parts of yourself, fearing confrontation or feeling as though you cannot defend yourself. People in your dream are the hidden parts of you that you need to confront or acknowledge. 

So what is the general meaning? There seems to be a recurring theme of holding back something negative and needing to deal with them, acknowledging that they exist and expressing them. It could be about self-esteem and image or past emotions. The reason why it is repeating is because your dream is trying to show you that you need to deal with whatever it is that you are ignoring and keeping inside. You need to acknowledge them, even though you are afraid of confronting the negativity. 

*Example of Dream*



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Like the most recent one, last night, I was at a party, and just noticed this huge bumb on my arm so I started to squeeze it and the stuff came out super thin at first and then just got thicker until it was like I was squeezing a tube of toothpaste...and it was bleeding and pussing and it was horrid and people were like watching me? So I have no idea what it means but I don't want to have those dreams anymore...



Here, we will talk about a specific way you can see your recurring nightmare. Parties represent a need to get out more or if it was bad, that you are unsure of your social skills (I wasn?t sure if you thought of it as bad or not, so whichever way you felt about the party is correct). Again, you encounter a squeezing, going back on how you need to clear away negative emotions or feel stressed and pressured. The bump suggests a minor annoyance or problem that is draining your energy and time. We need to look at where it is to determine more significance. It was on the arm. Arms indicate nurturing side and an ability to reach out and care for others. They also represent challenges, or a need to protect yourself. Since a blister was found here, it could suggest that you are having issues about some of those meanings I just mentioned and it is draining your energy and time. Again, the pus suggests harboring negative emotions that need to be dealt with. However, it was also bleeding, which suggests feeling exhausted or emotionally drained. You might have bitter confrontations between you and your friends and your past actions have come back against you (I put this in case this is true, but if it is not then ignore this section). Being watched by the people you don?t know suggest feeling confined, lacking privacy, and being criticized, but you still need to acknowledge what is hidden within you. 

It seems that here, you may have negative emotions arising from issues in dealing with either reaching out to others, protecting yourself, or some challenge in your life. This is draining you of your energy and you have become exhausted. Perhaps you are feeling criticized on the way you deal with your issues or that you are lacking privacy in these issues.



I hope I was able to get you in a certain direction. Hopefully this will help stop or change these recurring nightmares!



Shimmer said:


> I continously have been having dreams about me at my cottage while water tubing. That is a fun activity where the boat pulls a tube behind the boat and does turns to make waves for the tube riders to go over. In my dreams, I would be on the tube, barely hanging on and I would manage to hang on barely, no matter how intense the ride got. I would be on with other people and I would be terrified of falling off but I would always make it. Then the dreams ends.
> 
> The only difference of these dreams is the location of thr water on the lake and the intensity of the ride. Same outcome each time though. It's strange.
> 
> I forgot to mention that in real life, I would never be terrified of falling off into the water but in my dreams, the rides are so intense that I just know it will hurt to fall off. So that has to mean something.



I?ve seen water tubing on television! I?m probably too chicken to try it, but maybe one day I?ll get the courage. Anyways, to the dream interpretation!

First, let?s focus on the location. The cottage could be a backdrop to a familiar place. However, cottages also represent comfort, peace, serenity, and a life of simplicity. It can also represent a way of escaping responsibilities and difficulties. This tubing was done on a lake, which like water represents your emotional state of mind. It seems to be related to the meaning of the cottage with security and peace of mind. Next let?s go with the tubing. Since you are riding the waves of your emotional state it suggests experiencing emotional ups and downs. Think of it like an emotional rollercoaster. This is because water represents your subconscious and your emotional state. You are guided by a boat, and whenever we see boats we need to look at the state of the water. Since these boats make waves, it suggests ups and downs of emotions. You are trying to hold on to the tube, which suggests that you are trying to control or manipulate it. The tube represents yourself and not feeling emotionally whole. Perhaps you are trying to control yourself and your emotions. You are trying to handle your emotions despite the high ups and downs. The fear of falling suggests a lack of control, insecurity, and/or support in your life. Perhaps you are struggle with these emotions or some other problem related to them. Being with other people suggests that there are hidden aspects you need to acknowledge. Overall, I think this dream is trying to show you how you are trying to take control of your emotions despite its ups and downs. You might fear that you lack control or struggle with acknowledging something. Perhaps you would rather have peace as suggested by the lake and the cabin. However, you still need to acknowledge the emotions.

I hope this helped!



Zoeyrawr said:


> A dream I have multiple times is being chased down a dark hallway, my legs feel very weighed down so I can't run and I cannot yell for help. I'd be interested in knowing what this can possibly mean?



Hi! Chase dreams are a very very common dream. Here is a link to many of the possibilities right here.

In general, dreaming of being chased suggests that you are avoiding a situation that you don?t think you can conquer or that you are feeling insecure. In the dark hallway, you are waiting for something to happen or what might come out of a situation. Hallways represent self-exploration and beginning to go through a journey into the unknown. You try but you cannot run or yell for help. Both of them could actually be manifestations of the REM paralysis that happens when we dream. We are not able to move so that we don?t act out our dreams while we are sleeping. It involves a part of the brain that makes us lose muscle tone so that we don?t move. However, there is also a symbolism with not being able to run or yell. Not being able to run suggests a lack of self-esteem and confidence. Not being able to yell represents helplessness and frustration in a situation. Overall, I think this dream is highlighting avoiding self-exploration and a journey into the unknown. You might be passively waiting to see what happens because you lack confidence or feel helpless and frustrated. The dream is probably trying to show you this and might be encouraging you to face your fears and venture into the unknown. Go ahead and being exploring your new path! 

I hope this gave you insight!


----------



## piske (Dec 13, 2015)

Nvm :>


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 13, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 13, 2015)

So I had this horrible nightmare. Tina and I had an old friend's house (We had a friend who lived in an Victorian house) and we were walking around and i noticed muddy footprints, and i freaked out and lock us in a room and phoned for help. The police came and searched the house only to find nothing. So the police leave and I walk to the cellar and see a man standing down the stairs and I scream "He's in the basement!" running to the front door trying to unlock it. Only to have a knife appear at my throat.

Make it worse. I woke up only to find the guy on my stomach and stabbing me, The pain was unbearable and i couldn't scream for help. My eyes were open but i couldn't move or anything.


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Dec 13, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Whew, this was a weird scary dream. Before I begin, I want to ask if perhaps you have seen something in the news similar to things in this dream. There?s been a lot going on in the news lately concerning some scenarios like this that might have influenced your mind.
> 
> Let?s get right to some of the meanings in this dream. Gray indicates fear, fright, depression, and confusion. It might be representative of feeling emotionally distant isolated or detached. Apartments refer to financial or emotional state. Think about the condition of the apartment. The condition represents whether the financial or emotional state is stable or not. The group of people you were with represent parts of yourself that are merging together. You heard someone banging at the door which can be symbolic of unexpressed anger and aggression. Since the door was closed, it represents opportunities not available or ones that you have missed out on. Since you were inside the locked door, it represents harsh lessons that need to be learned. This symbol makes me consider a particular meaning of the person that is trying to harm your group. I think it is actually a positive symbol here, representing a healing process and putting an end to something. However, the door also opened which means that you have changed to become more receptive and willing to accept new ideas and concepts. Perhaps the open door along with the knocking is your dream trying to get you to pay attention to some part of yourself or some situation. It seems there is a new opportunity that the dream is trying to show you. With this first part of the dream, it seems that you were having some sort of fears or confusions on either your financial or emotional state (though with the symbols I?m guessing more emotional?). You may have had some hidden anger on some opportunities you have missed out on. However, you are becoming more receptive to a healing process and a new opportunity.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! That makes a lot of sense! Also, I don't watch the news at all lol


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 14, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> My two:



Hello! Let?s see what we have here.

*Dream 1*



Yukari Yakumo said:


> 1* have always had the dream of being at the banister on the second floor in my home.  my family is below me waiting to catch me and I jump down.
> It was really only far to a 5 or 6 year old.
> 
> edit: just remembered the person there to catch me is always my dad(who I revile)



For the banister, since there really isn?t a banister kind of symbol I?m going to combine railing and upstairs to get close to it. Railings suggest holding out for a chance to obtain the object of your affection or that you need support and assistance. Being upstairs represents a higher level of understanding and rational thinking. When you see your family, you have to think about your own relationship with them. It can either be positive like security and warmth or it can be negative like bitterness, or jealousy. Since this is recurrent, it could be that you are overly dependent on your family. You did say that it was always your father catching you whom you revile. Fathers suggest authority or a need to be more self-reliant. You also need to consider what it is that you do not like about your father that might be present in yourself. Since it is your father catching you, it could be that you need to incorporate more self-reliance or that some aspect of your father is ?catchy? or contagious. Finally, jumping can mean several things. Usually it?s about risk taking and needing to take a ?leap of faith.? Sometimes it can be considered ?jumping for joy? to be excitement towards your goals or it can mean ?jumping the gun? which is being impatient or impulsive with your goals. I didn?t really catch the mood of your dream. If you felt more positive in the dream, then take note of the positive meanings. If you felt more negative in the dream then take note of the negative meanings. 

My take on it is that you are having a better understanding of something, but you are still holding back, whether it is the chance to get something you want or because you need more support. Depending on how you felt in the dream, you are either now ready to take the risk and are heading on excited about your goals or you are being impulsive. It is possible that you need to incorporate some more positive aspect of your father or that a negative aspect of your father is catching on to you. All of this depends on how your mood was in the dream. 

*Dream 2*



Yukari Yakumo said:


> 2*   alright now here's one that always stuck with me since I was a kid even though I had it only once, but jeez! it freaked little me out bad to the point I cried for a few minutes after waking up.
> 
> my family had a birthday party for me(I get the feeling it was at my great-aunt's home where we always had Thanksgiving[my bday is Nov.6]) and the only toys I got(remember, 6ish years old) were toys of the Animaniacs cartoon.  I was heartbroken and ran away.  The rest of the family may have tried to find me, I don't remember.



First, waking up crying represents that there is some suppressed hurt or previous trauma that is coming up and need to be dealt with. Again, family can either be warmth and security or bitterness and jealousy depending on your relationship with them or that you are being too dependent on them. I?m not sure if the actual date of your birthday will have significance but I put it here just in case. I think at the very least the six should have significance because it was your sixth birthday if I got that right? Six represents cooperation, balance, family, love, and warmth. It?s supposed to be a harmony number. November represents being indifferent to a situation or problem. I also put the meaning of Thanksgiving since this is how you think of that particular house. It could be that this is the part of your own soul representing togetherness, family reunion, and a sense of community. It might also be a metaphor in needing to thank someone. Since your birthday party seemed horrible with what happened with the toys, it represents some sort of regret that you have. Toys represent childhood (makes sense since you were a child), comfort, and playfulness. However, since you were very sad about the toys you received, I?m going to put it in the more negative tone which is a metaphor that you are ?toying? with someone?s feelings. The heartbreak and disappointment you feel reflects real-life experiences of being disappointed again and again and can be an outlet to ease you. Running away represents the struggle of belonging, acceptance, or confronting an issue. When your family is looking for you, think of it as perhaps the warmth and security trying to find itself in you but cannot because of a lost sense of direction or a feeling of something missing in your life. 

My take on this is that maybe you were disappointed a lot in life and that this kind of reflects that disappointment. It makes you feel lost and unable to confront a situation. Even though I said that the toys are a metaphor for you toying with someone, I can also see it as perhaps you felt as though your feelings were being toyed, especially since they were gifts to you. Perhaps you wanted the warmth, security, balance, and togetherness, but there is some sort of regret that makes it hard to either confront something or feel accepted or welcome. 

I hope that these two interpretations help! I?m not entirely sure to be honest, but I hope that in any case that they help you think a little more about yourself. 



P o c k y said:


> I had a dream where I accidently posted a nude image in the WDYLL thread. I didn't realize until people started commenting things on it. I screamed and then I woke up.



Hello! Naked dreams are actually fairly common. Here is a more detailed explanation of what naked dreams mean here. That must?ve been a nightmare to dream about! In general, being naked represents a fear of being found out and exposed over activities or that you feel misjudged or misrepresented. Since you suddenly discover that you posted a nude image, it represents vulnerability to a situation. Perhaps you might be clinging on to the past or some lost hope? Or that you are not looking deep into a problem or relationship? Obviously there is no ?WDYLL thread? symbol, but I?ll offer my guesses here. I had to look up what it was and found that it was the ?What do you look like? thread (not so great with acronyms  ). I read the first page that says you?re not allowed to post nude pictures and it started as a curiosity in how others look like. Perhaps this represents some sort of window or insight into your private self versus your public self. In this thread we satisfy the curiosity of others as to our outward appearance, and in the dream you give a very vulnerable representation of your appearance. Perhaps you feel that that is a misrepresentation of yourself or you feel that you have overexposed yourself. Finally, the screaming represents powerful emotions you have kept inside of you. 

My take is that there is definitely some vulnerability and representation aspects that comes with many dreams of nudity. Perhaps you feel as though the image that you put out there is not really representing you or that you are feeling to overexposed or vulnerable in a situation. The comments that you get from others might represent the fear of the feedback others are giving. You might have some emotions you hold back for whatever reason and you need to let those out.

Hope this helps!



Greggy said:


> What does it mean if my dreams are always dull-colored and set on a gloomy weather? When there's a tint of color, it's limited to one: One dream only higlights a shade of dull green, the other had a glowing purple as the only color besides grey. My dreams focuses on architecture, train stations, and vivid plants. In my dreams, I'm living as a different person. I always dream that I'm a person of my opposite gender that gets intimidated over the prescence of people. And for some reason, in my dreams I always wear a black coat, I have glasses (I think...), and I'm pale in contrast of my tan skin. My persona in my dreams feels like an opposite of me.
> 
> I think it's related to my depressed state of mind, and I always had a dream like that besides those Animal Crossing-related dreams.



Hi! Yes, dreams can be just dull-colored. People have even had dreams that were just black and white or sepia colored and those have their own meanings. The dull colors suggest depressing moods and feelings of sadness. You might be shutting yourself off from other people. Being in these gloomy situations represent needing some direction or clarity. It could be that a situation is having a negative impact on you. Dull green I took it to be closer to olive green (the rest were too positive and brighter or richer) which symbolizes wisdom and Zen. It points to needing peace in your environment. The purple glow represents enlightenment and a new perspective on what purple represents, which can be devotion, healing, loving, kindness, and/or compassion. It also represents wealth and dignity. Grey in the meantime indicates fear, depression, ill health, and confusion. It represents a feeling of emotional isolation. Perhaps the purple glow in the midst of grey represents gaining new perspective and insight on one of the positive symbols amidst the confusion and depression. Architecture I took as buildings since that is the closest summary. Buildings represent the self and the body, and how high you are in a building represents your level of understanding, awareness, or success. Train stations represent transitions and needing to take a break to look at the situation carefully to determine your goals and the path to take. Plants represent spiritual development, potential, and growth. It can also represent caring and loving nature. Perhaps the different items in your dream represent your understanding of a situation, your transition, and your development and growth. The colors seem to represent the transition as well, since despite the dullness and gloominess, there seems to be some other colors within that indicate at least some new perspective. 

Dreaming that you are the opposite gender represents needing to incorporate aspects of your opposite into your own character. You seemed to be frightened though by people, which represents temporary worries about hidden parts of yourself and you need to confront or acknowledge. Coats represent protectiveness and defensiveness. Since it is a black coat, you might be trying to protect yourself from the unknown, danger, rejection, or hate. You might, however, also be trying to isolate yourself from gaining a better understanding and isolating yourself from support. Just as your glasses indicate, you need to have a clearer view on this situation. You might have had some misunderstanding that needs to be clarified. Finally, your skin having a different color suggests not being true to yourself. Since it is paler it symbolizes either fear or sickness. 

In short, you seem to be spot on that at least part of your dreams is about your depressed state of mind. Several symbols indicate that you are shutting yourself off from people and that you need clarity in some situation. However, from the colors that you mentioned, despite being dull, there is a sense of positive potential. You need peace and you are getting some enlightenment despite the confusion that you might have. You might be transitioning to an area of awareness and understanding of the self, particularly parts of your opposite gender that you need to incorporate in yourself. You might be frightened and want to protect yourself from malice and isolate yourself, however, you need to acknowledge your hidden aspects to gain clarity, instead of not being true to yourself. 

I hope that this gave you some insight and some inspiration!



PrincessDuckling said:


> Thanks so much! That makes a lot of sense! Also, I don't watch the news at all lol



Haha you?re welcome! I?m glad that it made sense to you.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 14, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Hello! Naked dreams are actually fairly common. Here is a more detailed explanation of what naked dreams mean here. That must’ve been a nightmare to dream about! In general, being naked represents a fear of being found out and exposed over activities or that you feel misjudged or misrepresented. Since you suddenly discover that you posted a nude image, it represents vulnerability to a situation. Perhaps you might be clinging on to the past or some lost hope? Or that you are not looking deep into a problem or relationship? Obviously there is no “WDYLL thread” symbol, but I’ll offer my guesses here. I had to look up what it was and found that it was the “What do you look like” thread (not so great with acronyms  ). I read the first page that says you’re not allowed to post nude pictures and it started as a curiosity in how others look like. Perhaps this represents some sort of window or insight into your private self versus your public self. In this thread we satisfy the curiosity of others as to our outward appearance, and in the dream you give a very vulnerable representation of your appearance. Perhaps you feel that that is a misrepresentation of yourself or you feel that you have overexposed yourself. Finally, the screaming represents powerful emotions you have kept inside of you.
> 
> My take is that there is definitely some vulnerability and representation aspects that comes with many dreams of nudity. Perhaps you feel as though the image that you put out there is not really representing you or that you are feeling to overexposed or vulnerable in a situation. The comments that you get from others might represent the fear of the feedback others are giving. You might have some emotions you hold back for whatever reason and you need to let those out.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you for interpreting my dream!


----------



## Beardo (Dec 15, 2015)

I just woke up from a cool/terrifying dream. The details are kind of fuzzy, but I'll try my best to recall

I was in a waterpark type place, and there was a log ride. I went down a bunch of times with different people, until I was in with a group of people I knew(?) The dream-me seemed to know them. I was in the arms of one of them as we went down the ride, and once we were done it transitioned to something else. I was at a vacation home of sorts, and something odd was happening; people were suddenly making evil copies of themselves, but with totally different identities. It was kinda like actors, always recognizable but always as a different character. 

We were all out on a boat, searching for someone under the water. We couldn't find them, so we went inside a large house. Evil copies of my parents (who were totally different than my irl parents) were making a person named Hershel (who resembled a staff member at my school) take a cabinet upstairs. I took the front of it off and handed it to Hershel, and then carried the rest of the cabinet upstairs with someone I didn't know. Anyways, I ended up in a alone with one of the copies. Everyone else was outside. She seemed aware, though, and asked something along the lines of "Why aren't you scared of me" I didn't answer, and then went outside. 

Everyone else was looking in the ocean for bodies of people we knew (who had evil clones) and we found all except one, with a name starting with a P. I walked up a large hill, then ran into some of the clones spreading this weird orange goo everywhere, sorta like a net or a web. One of the self-aware ones told me to escape to their canoe which was over by the ocean. I started running, but my body felt extremely heavy. I turned around and saw Hershel and his girlfriend running too. Hershel was telling her he didn't have much time left, since he was going to split into a bunch of evil clones, and the girl was crying. They said a quick and painful goodbye before the girl followed me up the hill and ran with me to where the canoe was.

Then I woke up.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 15, 2015)

Okay so.. 2 dreams
Me, my dad, my best friend, and my enemy were somewhere I can't remember. Like..Israel? Idk. So in my dream, there were these 8 extremely special and important things in the world. On of them was stolen. My crew (just gonna say) were staying in a building near one of these items, unaware. We could see the building it was being held in outside the window. It was kinda big, with pillars, it looked like a temple. We heard a boom. Then we found out the item was near us. My dad said," that can't be the _" or something like that. Then while we were looking at the temple thing, we saw something land on it, a bomb, and it exploded. The building we were in set on fire and we managed to escape and there were a bunch of random rescue dudes in there.. Weeeelll.. Also, in that dream, my enemy turned into a giant carrot shaped like a person. My best friend turned into a giant baby carrot..

Dream 2
There was this one guy who would get tattoos whenever he got mad. I met him and I think I began to do that too..I'm only 11


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 15, 2015)

This is a great idea! I've loved dream interpretation for a long time.

I've always wondered about this one vivid dream I had like 8-10 years ago!

It was a pretty long dream, and it was really repetitive. I was like in an alley of venice, there were buildings on both sides of me but like... it was the sides of them, so it was like... wall, water, wall, no entrances or w/e. And I was on a reg size boat, like a smallish one but not a dingy, it had a mast, and I was SURROUNDED by unmanned boats. there were boats everywhere!!!! And there were sharks in the water. And I fell in! And I was back on the boat. I think when the sharks got me I was teleported back? Like back in time. Then I fell again, it happened again! I was SUPER scared the first time but each time got less scared. Eventually it happened for over 86 times, there was a little basketball counter at the top of my vision that told me what I was on. I just remember that number, 86. Eventually I got really tired of it and it became tedious. Does this mean something? Or


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 15, 2015)

After these two dreams, I have to take a break for awhile to work on my finals. While I’ll still be around in the forums, I don’t think I’ll have the time to focus and interpret dreams. Feel free to keep posting! I’ll get back to the dream interpretations after my finals end and I get a little break from them. 



KawaiiLotus said:


> Just 2 nights ago, I had this dream:
> 
> There was a new kid in my school, a boy, but im homeschooled and in the dream i was in public school. (You know how you can only see someone in a dream if youve seen them irl?) I recognized who it was, right away, so i think i was lucid dreaming a bit. So, we became really good friends and i got a crush on him. We skyped a bit, and i could tell he had a crush on me too. I also remember him asking me to help him choose which phone case to get. I chose lime green lol. Um..yeah, it was a nice dream c:



Hello! Supposedly the people we see in our dreams are people that we have met before. Our subconscious took their information in and used them in our dreams. I’m not entirely sure if that is the case and if so why that happens, but it’s really interesting to think about how our brain processes the info in our sleep. By the way, I just wanted to clarify that lucid dreaming is more along the lines of recognizing that you yourself are awake and actively controlling your actions within the dream. It’s more than recognizing someone in a dream. Let’s see what the dream means, shall we? 

First, you dream that you are in a public school and meet a new kid in class, even though you’re homeschooled. I’m going to interpret that as if it was a “new school.” In general though, anything new can represent something that is new in your waking life that might be different or unfamiliar. Being in this new school might represent feeling out of place in a situation or that there is some new lesson that you need to learn. What that is might be clearer in the other symbols. School in general is usually a metaphor for lessons you are learning in your life. The dream is trying to teach you something. You recognize this new person which represents needing to incorporate some aspects of this character into yourself. This is also highlighted when you two become friends. Since you have a crush on this new person that represents parts of yourself you need to acknowledge, it might mean that you are fascinated about these different parts of you. Then you Skype this person, which means that you have a desire to connect with someone on an emotional or mental level and convey your feelings. It is not necessarily the person you skype. It could also represent wanting to connect with this new aspect of yourself. This crush also has a crush on you, which represents your own worthiness and esteem. Your crush also asks you a question which suggests that you have some sort of information or knowledge that needs to be shared. You help them pick a new case which represents in this case your efforts to combine your talents or energies to achieve a goal. You are being more receptive to new information as represented by the cell phone itself. For lime green I’m going to try to combine lime and green. While green is a way to say go ahead, the lime represents setbacks and delays. Perhaps since this is a phone case it is representing delays in receiving the new information, but the dream is still telling you to go on. You need to go through the difficulties in order to get to the good parts. 

I think that this dream is representative of a new situation that is probably a lesson for you. There seems to be a lot of symbols concerning incorporating a new part of yourself that you haven’t recognized yet and being receptive to new information. You might have a strong desire to connect with this new part, feel that it is worth it, and want to go ahead in getting this new information, but you might encounter some delays. Still, you need to move on forward in order to get to the good stuff.

I hope this helps! I’ll probably get to your other dreams after my finals next week. 



Twisterheart said:


> I can't really remember my dream very well, so this will be kind of short.
> 
> I was at some kind of party. Not like a party with drinking and stuff like that, but like a birthday party or something like that. Everyone was sitting outside, eating lunch. I was sitting with this guy, who I was in love with (I don't know who it was). Apparently everyone kept giving us dirty looks and giving us a hard time about being together, because he was so much older than I was. In the end, we decided to run away and get married in secret.



It’s fine! As long as you say what you remember that’s what matters. I myself haven’t been able to remember as much as I used to.
A party suggests needing to get out more and enjoying yourself. You had this party outside, which represents a need to be more expressive and to stop closing yourself off. You need to enjoy the freedom, openness, and opportunities. Lunch represents lacking some sort of spiritual enrichment and enlightenment somewhere in your life. Being in love with someone could be feelings from a relationship being carried over. It could also be a symbol of not getting enough love in your life if you do not have a waking relationship. Perhaps it is a desire to be loved and accepted. For the dirty looks I took it more as judgment, and being judged represents being put through some sort of test for acceptance to move forward. This older man that you do not know yet you love represents a part of you that is assertive, aggressive, or wise and forgiving. You run away with this man and get married in secret. Running away suggests struggling with issues of belonging and acceptance. You might be refusing to confront a situation. The secret is a hidden power or something emerging from your subconscious, represented by the marriage. Marriage could mean several things. Generally it is harmony, commitment, or transitions. It can be representative of a very important developmental phase in your life or the union of two different parts of yourself. The qualities of the person you were marrying might be qualities you need to incorporate in yourself. 

I think this dream is about needing to open yourself to openness, opportunity, and enlightenment. Perhaps you need to be more open to some sort of love. Maybe you feel as though you are being put to the test or that you need to be accepted to move on. The part about the marriage suggests needing to incorporate more assertiveness yet still be wise and forgiving. You might have issues with acceptance or you might not want to confront a situation, but you have a hidden power and you seem to be going through development. Definitely think about the man and what other qualities you could incorporate from him within yourself. 

I hope this helps!



P o c k y said:


> Thank you for interpreting my dream!



You’re welcome!


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

I had a dream that my doctor kidnapped me and did horrible experiments ;_;


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you! c:


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 16, 2015)

Twisterheart said:


> Thank you so much!





KawaiiLotus said:


> Thank you! c:



You're welcome both of you!  

Like I said, I'm taking a break from intrepreting dreams, but feel free to post or PM/VM me and I'll get back after my finals and a short break!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 16, 2015)

Here's the other dream!

I was living in a skyscraper with my family, it was a high room and I could see the city but not, like, the top of the skyscraper. Anywho, I was near a smallish fridge and I was sorting out boxed leftovers so I could fit them all in the fridge. The next thing I remember I was laying down and my sister told me something was out the window. When I looked out it was night time and the stars were really bright despite being in a city and I saw some really bright stars were flying around and as the came closer they turned out to be ufos. Just then characters from Gravity Falls were there and weirdmageddon was happening. A stray beam hit the apartment and I went flying out of the window. I was freaked out but not as much as I usually feel when I'm falling in a dream. I fell into a body of water and was drowning for a bit but then I managed to get back out and felt stronger than I was before. I woke up a bit after that.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 17, 2015)

Here is a morning bump! Anyone had any dreams?


----------



## Brad (Dec 17, 2015)

There was a bear in my parents' house, and it licked my head.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 18, 2015)

Last night, I had a dream that Adam Levine and Donald Trump were singing a song together at a New Year's Eve celebration. The song was called "Push Me Pull Me" and the audience was all for it, dancing and having a grand ol' time. At some point, Trump decided to stop singing and just start yelling ferociously while ripping his coat and his vest off, and while he was doing this, his toupee fell off of his head and flew into the audience. Under the toupee he wore a hairnet, which was now exposed since the toupee was gone. Nobody, not even Adam, took any particular note of this, and they all acted completely normal.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 18, 2015)

i had a dream where i was walking with my enemy and we were talking and it seemed like we were happy having a convo. what does that mean? 0.0


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

I had a dream I sent my boyfriend a nude?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 19, 2015)

Good morning bump again! Any good, bad, weird dreams last night?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I had a dream I resetted my acnl town.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 20, 2015)

I actually had a dream where I somehow got banned from everything Animal Crossing related because I posted on a thread where someone was being bullied. I kept having trouble exiting the game and every time I got to the main screen, Resetti would remind me that I was banned and say in those bold words of his: "GIVE UP!" Even Pelly didn't let me play the game. I thought I had to quit the rest of the winter event and everything TBT related, so I woke up as I was typing my farewell message on TBT. That freaked me out. 

Anyways, anyone got any dreams last night?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

I can never remember my dreams. >.<

A couple years ago I had a dream journal and I was able to remember my dreams very well back then


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 20, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I actually had a dream where I somehow got banned from everything Animal Crossing related because I posted on a thread where someone was being bullied. I kept having trouble exiting the game and every time I got to the main screen, Resetti would remind me that I was banned and say in those bold words of his: "GIVE UP!" Even Pelly didn't let me play the game. I thought I had to quit the rest of the winter event and everything TBT related, so I woke up as I was typing my farewell message on TBT. That freaked me out.
> 
> Anyways, anyone got any dreams last night?



uhh..you have some dreams you havent interpret including mine lol


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 20, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I actually had a dream where I somehow got banned from everything Animal Crossing related because I posted on a thread where someone was being bullied. I kept having trouble exiting the game and every time I got to the main screen, Resetti would remind me that I was banned and say in those bold words of his: "GIVE UP!" Even Pelly didn't let me play the game. I thought I had to quit the rest of the winter event and everything TBT related, so I woke up as I was typing my farewell message on TBT. That freaked me out.
> 
> Anyways, anyone got any dreams last night?



Oh my gosh xD

I had one where I travelled back in time to some medieval time, even though it was the 1700s xD
There were loads of other modern...ly....dressed people there too. Then my mum and I went to hire some bikes; the only way to unlock the padlock around them, was to 'torture' the bike. (Idek lmao) So I started bashing around the bike until the lock came off - then it turned into a horse. It was really cute and white, and I started riding around on it. Then I woke up.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

snoozit said:


> uhh..you have some dreams you havent interpret including mine lol



She's busy right now, please be patient. ^^

"I'm away on break because of finals, but feel free to post and I'll get back to you when I have finished with them and have taken a bit of a break. "


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 20, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I can never remember my dreams. >.<
> 
> A couple years ago I had a dream journal and I was able to remember my dreams very well back then



Same here! I'm also having trouble because I haven't written in a dream journal in awhile. I think I might post my own dreams here occasionally as my own journal. 



snoozit said:


> uhh..you have some dreams you havent interpret including mine lol



I'm interpreting them when I get back home after finals. I'm studying for two of them that are happening on the same day actually. XD I need most of my energy to go to studying. I hope you understand!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Same here! I'm also having trouble because I haven't written in a dream journal in awhile. I think I might post my own dreams here occasionally as my own journal.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interpreting them when I get back home after finals. I'm studying for two of them that are happening on the same day actually. XD I need most of my energy to go to studying. I hope you understand!



Good luck on them! ^^


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 20, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Good luck on them! ^^



Thanks! You too! 

I'll interpret my own as well after everyone else's because I'm curious.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 24, 2015)

last night, i had a dream where i was a beach with some group of friends who i dont know in real life, there was a mini tsunami but it didnt really affect us but in the end, a big tsunami came and we got drowned. it kinda was an exciting dream tbh lol. what does tsunami represents in a dream?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 25, 2015)

Can't wait to see the interpretation of the other dreams I posted


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello everyone I?m back! I might be gone for certain periods of time because I?m spending part of my break with family. When that is I am not sure because they have been changing the dates. 



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> So first before I say my dream, I should say on the day I had the dream I was watching videos about people skydiving and jumping from high heights, which is most likely what triggered this dream.
> 
> Here's the dream:
> 
> ...



Hello again! Yup, watching videos definitely influences your dream content. Still, you wrote a lot of detail for this dream, and I want to take the time to interpret it!

First, seeing your grandmother represents nurturance, protection, and unconditional love. Whenever it is about someone we know though, we need to also consider how your grandmother actually is in real life and consider the qualities that she has. There is also the symbol of the wise one. For the other person that you admire, what?s more important is remembering the qualities that you like about that person and the reasons why you look up to them. These qualities are what the dream suggests you should incorporate into yourself. Buildings, generally represent the self and the body. The position you are in the building, particularly how high you are, represents how high your level of understanding, awareness, or success is. Seeing as you reach the top, it suggests that you are seeking this higher level of understanding and knowledge. However, you parachute off of the building, and this can be two different things. It can either suggest a secure descent into the realm of the subconscious or an implication that it is time to get out of a situation or an old habit, possibly the habit of being afraid of not being able to finish or succeed in something. You recall only being able to take one parachute. The number one, since the dream sounds more towards the negative side, could indicate some sort of loneliness. However, one is usually a positive number representative of individuality, leadership, originality, and confidence. You were disappointed in not bringing your cell phone, which represents a lack of communication (and hence why I lean more towards the negative meaning of one). You might have lost touch with some aspect of your feelings or yourself. Perhaps this first part is showing you qualities that you should incorporate in your life that you are seeking to understand or gain knowledge on. Either you are diving deeper into the subconscious to figure this out or you are afraid of not succeeding, leading to a lack of communication within yourself. 

This next part has a lot of repeating symbols, numbers, and things to do with feelings/aspects. Dreaming that you are going up in an elevator represents rising in status, wealth, level of consciousness, and or looking at the world from a higher viewpoint. Generally going up or down the elevator represents ups and downs of your life as well as emotions and thoughts coming out. The numbers thirty and three-hundred I think can be treated the same since you usually want to try to keep numbers to the single digits ([3+ 0 = 3] or [3+0+0 = 3]). Therefore, both of them are actually ?3? which makes sense since depending on how the building is viewed, the numbers can be larger or smaller, but they actually mean the same thing. Three is symbolic of life, vitality, inner strength, completion, imagination, creativity, energy, self-exploration, and experience. It can also be trilogies such as past, present, future, or mind, body, soul. Sometimes it is a pun that means ?third time is the charm.? I?m going to get into the numbers later since there are more and three is repeated again, but this is an overview of the number. Since you needed more parachutes in the dream, it indicates you feel the need for more security in your life or protection. It might also be a need to break a certain habit. Being stuck on the top represents a feeling of helplessness and not being able to get away from problems or stress, losing confidence in being able to move on. Dreams like this tend to imply a lack of clear goals and low self-esteem. Again, not being able to contact is a lack of communication. Perhaps it is a lack of communication with your subconscious since you are trying to communicate with people below you. Dreaming of jumping suggests needing to take risks and move on to progress towards your goals. However, your dream might imply that you are ?jumping the gun? or being impatient and impulsive. Several times in the dream you mention panic, which represents a lack of control and power in your life, feeling helpless and unable to make clear decisions. I will get into the numbers again here. You mention two hours later. Before I go into numbers, I need to mention the passage of time. Time being mentioned could be the dream?s way of reminding you about appointments, deadlines, or anniversaries. It can also be an indication of being pressured with everyday life or aging.  Now we get into more numbers. The two represents balance, diversity, partnership, soul, or receptivity. It can either be a double weakness or double strength or dualities and opposites like light and darkness. Again three is mentioned and I put the symbolism above in the previous paragraph, however you doubled the amount referring to the number two again. While I know doubling three is six, I?m not going to mention six since it wasn?t explicitly said. I think the doubling and the three are more significant. You put these parachutes into your pocket, representing hidden talents and undeveloped abilities. Perhaps you have an ability of protection that you are not utilizing? 

For this part of the dream, I think it is focusing on how you are developing on your progress towards your goals in life. You seem to have a higher level of understanding and are gaining experience, vitality, and valuable self-exploration as indicated by the number three. However, it seems that you need more security in your life or that you need to break a habit. Whatever it is, you feel unable to get away from whatever is stressing you in your life and are losing confidence from this stress. You and your subconscious might not be agreeing with each other, especially since I see conflicting symbols at times. While jumping could mean that you need to move forward with your goals, your mood in the dream indicates being impulsive and being too impatient to move towards your goals. Yet you are panicked and are unable to make the decision to clearer goals. I think the two is definitely hinting on the double strength or double weakness since there is this difference between the different symbols. You are either having a double strength of exploration and moving forward or a double weakness in being impulsive and being unable to make clear decisions. You might even be hiding some talents within yourself and not putting them to good use.

Then you mention seeing your crush in your dream. That represents your current infatuation with your crush. From what I am seeing, I think the panic and concern for your grandmother, plus your statement that she is the most important person to you indicates that you might be dreaming this in concern for her. Since she disappeared from the top of the roof, it could represent the anxiety over the fact that she might disappear out of your life. It could also be the actual aspects though that you might lose within yourself. I definitely agree with more for your grandmother herself since worries are reflections of actual worries that have carried over in your dreams. You might be having a loss of wisdom or direction in life since she is representative of wisdom as well. You feared that you kept her waiting too long and she just jumped and died. You might have feared that you were either taking advantage of her or that you are not spending enough some with her. You might be afraid of significant change. You need to be on the lookout for things that are out of place as indicated by the mystery. 

In summary, I think this dream is you gaining some important knowledge and higher level of understanding about yourself. It indicates a need to communicate more within yourself and your subconscious. You seem to be progressing, however it can either be good progress or more impatient and impulsive progress. Although you are gaining some good qualities and experience, you might also be losing confidence from stress and have either a double weakness or double strength. You seem to have a deep concern and love for your grandmother and might be worried about something concerning her. I definitely suggest spending time with her if you have not already! It is the holidays after all. 

I hope that this helps. Sorry for the very long wait! 

I think tomorrow I will have more time to catch up on dreams I haven?t interpreted for a while because of finals.


----------



## Llust (Dec 26, 2015)

this dream was from a week ago or maybe older, so my memory of what happened isn't as vivid anymore. so just some useful information that might help; i have a huge addiction with american horror story, specifically the first season - which is 'murder house,' and im not into halloween at all. it's just a really stupid day to me tbh. i dont know how everything transitioned, so i'll just be describing what happened in each event in order

1.) on halloween during daylight hours, everyone was dressed up on a black or blue robe and had pumpkins for heads, but i was the only person dressed in a normal/casual attire. we were walking around the streets in groups with our families protesting about something (idk what it was or), chanting and holding up signs. there were literally crowds of families walking in bunches everywhere
2.) still protesting, but me and my family made it up to my school's mile-track. there's less people this time walking around the track and protesting
3.) in case you haven't seen american horror story, this family basically moves into this murder house that has ghosts living as a family and everything. the daughter of the family that moved in, violet is my favorite character. anyways, we moved onto circling around that murder house from american horror story and still protesting -- but we were the only family there. i think there were two or three families, but that's about it. it's still day time
4.) we move onto walking inside the house and it was just our family. we were quiet but still protesting and holding up the signs. as we're walking into the house, we see violet sitting on the staircase, wearing the black dress she usually wears from season 3 (coven) of american horror story as well as the witch hat. she's just sitting at the bottom staring blankly into space. when my parents see her, they run off and hide behind the nearest wall. they tell me that something is wrong with that girl (violet) because she's not dressed in a pumpkin and cloak, and im just standing there like..wtf? i'm not dressed in that either, so why is she so different? and they're scared of her for some reason. i eventually walk up to her to try talking her into leaving the house so we can continue protesting, but the dream ended when she looked up and made eye contact with me


----------



## chocobeann (Dec 26, 2015)

This sounds interesting! I'll join in! So I have two recent dreams that I can remember. If it's too much, you can just answer one. I see you have a lot of other comments to respond to ovo;;

First one: I was in a really fashionable looking clothing store. A lot of pink and I remember seeing a crystal chandelier. I was with some family members but I don?t remember exactly who. I noticed the store was holding a raffle. You would win something (not sure what) if your number was drawn. There were 3 drawings and 3 random people got to draw the numbers. My number was 82. So the first two people drew (I wasn?t paying attention to who they were, I didn?t recognize them) and they didn?t draw my number. But the last person to draw was Taehyung from the kpop group BTS (they?re a big part of my life so I have dreams of them sometimes). The rest of the group was chilling in the corner of the store kind of standoff-ish. Before Taehyung drew, he came over to me as if he already knew me and pushed me down and started tickling me. For some reason he wanted me to say his name (I also had a dream a while back with another person who wanted me to say his name too). I thought it was a slightly weird request but went along with it and said, ?Tae?? and he said pretty enthusiastically, ?Taepyung!? I was thinking ?Pyung? That?s not right. Does he not even know his own name?? I corrected him, ?no, it?s Taehyung!? And then while still picking on me, he practically forced me to do his signature square smile. Like, he put his hands on my face until he approved of my smile. And then he just got up and left. I felt really disappointed and deserted by that. I found out soon after the number he drew was 72.

Second one: The beginning is sort of fuzzy but I was in an exotic place. It was really bright and sunny, there were palm trees, and I was either on a cruise or a jet boat. The water was like crystal and it all felt alive. It was so beautiful. All of a sudden the setting changed. It was still in someplace exotic and super sunny but I was hiking up a mountain with some other unfamiliar people. As we were climbing, there were orange and yellow guide ropes and flags. Some of the ropes were above our heads too. Once we got to the check point there was a hotel? Or a building that housed us. It looked like an old Spanish villa so I?m guessing the location could have been somewhere in Mexico or South America? I remember standing under one of the arches as a rainstorm came in and I just stood there for a bit and watched the rain as it hit all the foliage and dirt. And then all of a sudden I was inside and it was more like a restaurant. I was sitting at a table with my family and I looked over to see Yoongi (another guy from BTS haha). While everyone was talking to each other, I noticed he kept staring at me in a romantic way. After a bit, I was feeling a little uncomfortable so I got up and went to another area or another room. He followed me and it totally caught me guard because he suddenly turned into machine. It looked like an ATM machine but it was a ?kissing test? machine?? LOL. When he turned into it, it pretty much jumped on me and started kissing me (and I admit I was kind of enjoying it hahahahaa). When it stopped, it gave me a result of how good of a kisser I was. It said I wasn?t very good. Probably because I wasn?t ready for another human being to turn into a machine and start kissing me wow.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 26, 2015)

This thread makes me want to keep a dream journal again so I can actually remember my dreams. My dream recall is such garbage honestly that only the very vivid and odd details stick out to me - such as accidentally falling in a river of wastewater, living in my old best friend's house, and standing on a very rickety scaffolding.

I can make a fairly good guess as to what those things mean, but it's just disappointing to see that's the only thing I can remember from a whole night of sleep compared to everyone else's multiple paragraphs.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 26, 2015)

One dream I tend to have sometimes is one where my teeth are suddenly crumbling out of my mouth and I keep having to spit out the bits.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 26, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Thanks again for the interpretation. It was really informative! I even saved it on a doc.  Anyways, I'm gonna post a more recent dream, since the last one was months and months ago, so I can get a more accurate dream interpretation in a way. This one I had just last week:
> 
> The first part I remember, I was at my uncle's house. Me and my sister were in the gaming room just watching tv. The next thing I remember, there was a party going on and I was hanging out with my mom and some others. I don't remember what I had said but mom looked real angry at me and I knew that I had said something to the other people that made her angry. I walked away and met up with Armin from Attack on Titan and someone else. I think they were Marco but I don't remember for sure, all I know is that they were from Attack on Titan too and had dark hair. Anyway, we were hanging out and found a tunnel on the wall that led outside and after going through the tunnel I think I got myself hurt on the head but kept it from the others so as not to worry them. Next I was walking through the party alone when an old lady told me to stop hanging out with Armin or else. Around then I had forgotten about Armin and somehow convinced myself I had been hanging out with a frog instead and tried looking for him to tell him we can't hang out anymore. Along the way I saw a clown playing with two kids and woke up.



Aww you?re welcome!  I saw that you posted another dream and I hope to get to that within my winter break.

In general, a house represents your soul and self, with particular rooms indicating a certain aspect of yourself. Since you were in your uncle?s house, it could represent the part of your self and soul concerning your family heritage and trait, new ideas, or awareness. First, you began in the game room with your sister. Family in general has to do with aspects you associate with your family members. Since there are a lot of family members and friends here, definitely consider aspects you like and admire about them that you would want to incorporate in yourself. Sisters are also there to either draw your attention to your family role or to serve as a pun on a nun and represent spiritual issues. For now, I go with family since there seems to be a lot of family related symbols, but I thought it would be best to keep the other meaning in mind as well. The room you are in represents a part of yourself and your hidden parts of your mind and personality. The game room probably indicates a part of yourself that desires a break from daily life and relaxation. However, it may also represent your competitive spirit. Watching television represents your mind?s thoughts and how you are receiving, integrating, and expressing your ideas. Things that you watch on television are things that are in your mind. You then realized that there was a party, which suggests needing to get out more and enjoy yourself. Your mother represents the nurturing part of yourself, shelter, comfort, life, guidance, and protection. Also consider your relationship with your mother. Some people might have problems being free from their parents and the symbol also represents seeking individuality and development. She seemed to be angry at you, representing your own frustrations and disappointments on yourself that you might have projected onto others or repressed. Expressions of anger are usually carried over from waking life. This first portion of the dream seems to be telling you to look at aspects of your family. Perhaps it is suggesting you take a break and spend time with them or at the very least, go and enjoy yourself. Maybe this lack of a break has been weighing on your mind and making you frustrated. 

Next you see fictional characters from Attack on Titan. It may come as a surprise to you that I haven?t watched it, but I have heard of it and know at least some of the basics. Definitely consider the themes of Attack on Titan in regards to the next part. You would probably know how to interpret this portion best keeping that in mind, but I will try to offer my two cents here with the bits that I searched up for Attack on Titan. In general, fictional characters imply trying to escape from reality or archetypal symbols depending on the character. You need to consider the qualities of the character and how you can incorporate or acknowledge those aspects. Armin?s qualities seems to be: loyalty, selflessness, kind-heartedness, being concerned about the safety of friends, and having a level-head. Marco (if it was Marco) values others over own interests, is respected greatly, is a good judge of character, and is one who preserves order. Consider which of these aspects are being called into question in the dream and which do you have or want to incorporate within yourself. Tunnels might refer to a need for security and nurturance, but since you actually go though it, the symbols probably suggests exploring parts of your subconscious. You are opening yourself to awareness.  There is a negative aspect of tunnels because of the phrase ?tunnel vision? or being close-minded, but I think it is positive because it lead to the outside which is freedom, openness, and opportunities. It was in the wall which should have represented barriers to progress. However, because there was a tunnel in it, you seemed to have opened up your mind and removed the barrier. I would also consider the significance of walls from Attack on Titan, especially how Armin seems to have wanted to learn about the outside of the walls (I hope I got this correct). You bumped your head but kept going on and hid it. Injuries suggests needing to work on healing old wounds and hurts, stopping and slowing down. Since you hurt your head, it might suggest not getting too ?ahead? of yourself in a situation or that you are having bumps in your understanding of the world. This portion seems to go back on how you want to escape the stresses of real life, but with more qualities. I think Armin might be referring to a need to be curious and venture out and also being concerned about the safety of friends. You consider hiding your injury and you go through a tunnel, opening yourself to new possibilities and freedom. 

Then you walk alone and an old woman tells you to stop hanging out with the Attack on Titan characters. You seem to be going at a steady progress towards your goals, but the old woman, the symbol for wisdom and guidance, stops you in your tracks. Perhaps this wisdom of not hanging out, which is representative of a winding down or relaxation, suggests that you might have relaxed too much and should be careful to not get too lazy. However, this wisdom might be making you anxious since forgetting represents an overwhelming amount of stress and feeling the need to tend to everyone?s need. Forgetting something can also be your subconscious telling you that you actually forgot an appointment or date. You thought you were with a frog this whole time, which represents potential for change or the unexpected. Since it can be related to the frog prince, it can also represent transformation, renewal, or rebirth. I kind of go more for the change and unexpected since not being able to find Armin suggests losing those qualities that were associated with the character or feeling lonely and seeking companionship. In the end, you saw a clown which represents, along with the children, your childish side. Think back to whether this clown was happy or sad as the clown reflects your own feelings. What the clown does represents your uninhibited nature. Since the clown plays with the children, then it represents catering to the child within. If you happen to have a fear of clowns, then the clown could represent someone you think means you harm or someone who is pretending. The children also represent longing for the past and retreating back to a childlike state. You need to spend some time off to cater to your inner child. There were two children, which I think in this case would represent what your soul wants or either double weakness or double strength, depending on how you take childlike qualities to mean. This last part seems to be a call on how you are progressing in your goals. There seems to be a conflict on how much you can relax and how childish you are allowed to be. The wise woman says to be careful on becoming lazy, yet you feel a lot of pressure and stress. This might have ended up with either losing those good qualities or being lonely. There seems to be more lean towards catering to the child within, which can either be a double weakness or double strength. 

In summary, this dream seems to be calling to how you are spending your time, whether it be on being more relaxed, opening yourself up to more opportunities, or being conflicted with your stress versus catering to your inner child. There are a lot of qualities being suggested to you, but the stress and conflict in advice is making progress to achieving these qualities difficult. Perhaps see whether you need to relax more or are relaxing too much.

I hope that this helps!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't normally have dreams, but when I do, they are almost always in or around the same building. It's a giant, brick building that reminds me of a fun place to visit called the City Museum, and the building is a lot like the museum, but... warped. Everything is wonky and shifted around. I wonder why.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 27, 2015)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> The worst nightmare I've ever had was when I 'spawned' inside my dream into an unimaginably vast, empty warehouse. I don't know why but large empty spaces give me the chills, so this was terrifying for me. There was light and I could see clearly and nothing else happened in the dream, but I was all alone and there was nothing at all in this huge place except myself. I'd love to know what this type of dream means other than I'm afraid of big empty places lol.



Hello! Dreams in which we are facing our own real life fears carry an extra significance. In a way, the subconscious might be trying to grab your attention more.

Empty warehouses indicate that your inner resources have been depleted and that you need to take some time off to restore your energy. The terror that you feel represents unresolved fears or doubts that need to be confronted. It may relate to your fear of big empty places or some other doubt or fear. Light in dreams represents some sort of insight in a situation or problem and finding the truth. Being alone represents feelings of rejection and feeling that no one understands you. I think this dream is showing how you might feel as though no one is understanding you and how you are using all of your resources in trying to get people to understand you. You may have also used resources on trying to confront the unresolved fears or doubts. However, the light shows that you will gain some sort of insight in this problem. Perhaps the dream was trying to warn you of your depleted energy and to get you to face your fears and doubts. It is trying to show you hope of finding the truth by showing you light.

I hope this was able to give some insight into your dream!


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 27, 2015)

_People are going to laugh at me but I don't care. I had these nightmares a lot as a kid, and I can't forget them.

I was around 7 years old when I kept having these ones.

I was round my aunties house with my mum, and she gave me some money (a ?5 note and two 5p's), and went outside to the door for a cigarette. I counted my money, and I remember just starting at it for ages before a hole appeared in the floor and pulled me in. I remember screaming, and falling down a hole that was pitch black, and there was water at the bottom. It felt like I was being lowered down by something, perhaps some string. I remember screaming for my mum, and not being able to move. I dropped my money and I shouted "No, my money!" and I got closer to the water at the bottom. I looked up, and saw the face of this thing:


*His name is Hubba Hubba.*He is from a kids show called the Hoobs that I watched every morning as a kid from when I was young. I remember hearing a voice say and repeat "Hubba Hubba, Hubba Hubba" in a sing-songy tune. I was slowly lowered down in the water, and I remember thrashing about, trying to escape. When I was about to drown, I woke up._

_*please, tell me what it means and what was wrong with me when i was younger*_


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Ah, I've been having horror kind of dreams lately. Like on a mission to escapse this mental hospital that has had a bad history of killing and torture, it freaked me out since this took place in my house during my dream. I would always be the last one to survive and usually I might end up dying in my dream trying to save the people; family members or someone I've seen on the road? I can't remember their faces and sometimes I can't wake up from it.. What is this dreaming I don't know what it means Dx


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 27, 2015)

Azabache said:


> i had a dream back in august which really marked me. (I don't remind of much, just some vague descriptions of the events).
> I'm sorry if it's super long and i didn't explain it very well... I did my best. Thank you!!!



Hi! Don?t worry about it! You definitely did your best and gave me a lot of detail to work with. Dreams don?t make sense anyway.  I?m going to divide the dream into parts to make it easier to follow. This was a very long dream and an even longer interpretation, so I'm going to put this in spoilers (heck I realize that huge blocks of text might be overwhelming so I'm going to figure out a spoiler system that will also alert anyone not wanting to read certain themes). 



Spoiler: Azabache's Dream Interpretation






Azabache said:


> So the dream starts with me sitting in the ground next to a leisure harbour located in Madrid, a city which has no sea whatsoever lmao sitting next to a famous person in the night, while watching some firework festival is going on, and we are clearly staring at the sky with its lights (i remember the date of the dream [not the real date] was somewhere between 20-30 of june, and a massive party was happening in the city, and just when the fireworks are over, this famous guy tells me a quote i never heard of (something like ''whenever i stare at the night sky, i can see how New York stars cry because of my failure''), and he had very wet eyes.



In the beginning, you are sitting down next to someone famous, watching the fireworks light up the night sky, when all of a sudden this person gives you a quote with tears in his eyes. Sitting down represents indecision and not knowing what to do about something. You are sitting on the ground which, using the other symbols, suggests that you might be getting closer in confronting and acknowledging other subconscious thoughts. The harbor represents shelter from either a stormy relationship or a chaotic situation. Perhaps you want to stay here and be safe until you can gather your thoughts again and prepare for any challenges. Since you are in Madrid despite being in a harbor, think about why Madrid is significant to you in relation to all of these symbols. It is a city which represents your social environment and sense of community. Madrid seems to be a big city, which suggests that you need to develop closer ties and relationships. You might be feeling alone. You happen to be sitting next to this famous person which signifies an increase to your prosperity and honor. The dream occurs at night which represents major setbacks and obstacles in achieving your goals. You might not be able to deal with a situation at the moment so you want to put your problems aside and come back to it later. This definitely goes hand in hand with you being in the harbor. There was a fireworks festival going on and the meaning of this festival can go two different ways. Positively, it could represent enthusiasm, creativity, happiness, celebration, and being in a good place. Negatively, the festival could be your way of trying to escape and blend in while releasing some hidden feelings that you did not want to let out. I kind of see it towards the negative because of the combination of the other symbols, but I put both in case you are able to figure it out much better. Lights in dreams represent illumination, clarity, guidance, understanding, and insight, but usually it?s insight and finding the truth. You also said that you were able to know the date which was June 20-30. June represents gains and progress towards your endeavors. Twenty represents needing support and feeling isolated (which goes with the negative aspect of the city). Thirty implies superficiality and not being genuine with your feelings. Perhaps these numbers go with the city where you are trying to blend in but you are trying to hide your feelings unsuccessfully. You were also at a party which suggests needing to go out more and enjoying yourself. For the quote itself, I?m going to take it apart piece by piece. ?Whenever I stare at the night sky? could just be about night which again represents major setbacks and needing to put issues aside to think about later. However, it is also about new beginnings and reflection. I think in this case, it refers more to reflection. ?New York? represents a fast paced lifestyle and how thing might be moving so fast that you are unable to keep up. It might also be about desires for more excitement and striving for success. ?Stars? represent excellence, success, and aspirations. You might be putting decisions in luck, being idealistic (starry eyed) or are trying to evaluate a situation. The stars ?cry? which represents your own feelings. ?Failure? refers to fears of inadequacy and low self-esteem. You might be overwhelmed with the pressure to succeed. Put together, ?Whenever I stare at the night sky, I can see how New York stars cry because of my failure? could mean that you might be having some setbacks that you were reflecting and thinking about in your drive for success. These setbacks might have put so much pressure that you cry and feel overwhelmed with inadequacy and wanting to succeed. The pressure and the tears are further shown by the famous person. Perhaps it is easier to see someone famous have watery eyes and to feel an understanding with you than it is to see it in yourself. I think this portion of the dream represents your indecision in what to do with your desires for success. You might be unconsciously seeking some help from this famous person who I think now represents that desire for success and recognition. This fireworks festival in the harbor is trying to prepare you to think about the situation. I definitely lean more towards the negative meaning now as it seems that you want to escape this pressure and look for a way out and express hidden feelings, but you are also conflicted in wanting to blend in and keep them hidden. Though fear not, as June represents you are making progress. You might just be having setbacks and you need to think in order to gain success.



Azabache said:


> After that, he tells me to meet him in an specific place (a McDonalds). He goes by himself, and after a while, i begin walking to go to the McDonalds. I first exit the leisure harbour, and begin walking through a very very dark park in which i start feeling super scared because i think someone is going to strike me. After exiting the park i know some things happened, but i can't really remember. The next scene i have memories of is entering the McDonalds. There is a huuuuge queue filled with young people (20-24 years old) all dressed up for a party or something, and i go straight to order something, they give me a phone because the famous person wasn't there, and the next i remember is me walking by a weird and middle-low class suburb with very narrow streets, jumping some minor walls to continue walking and ending up by the end of the suburb, in the start of a road leading to the countryside with 0 lights with a signal which says ''Princess' street'' (an important avenue of Madrid). I first try to walk a bit, but with only two steps taken, i decide to go back because i'm super scared.



Meetings in this sense could mean that you are learning to accept different parts of yourself and put them into your personality. Technically you seemed to be late or you missed this meeting, so it represents anxieties in not being able to complete your goals. You might be feeling unprepared in a situation or challenge. In the beginning, when this famous person left you, it refers again to that feeling of not being able to keep up and questioning your abilities. However, you did walk with ease through the park, as scary as it is, which means that you are still steadily progressing to your goals. When interpreting walking, we need to look at the destination. In this case, it is McDonalds. McDonalds? significance depends on your view of McDonalds. If you like McDonalds, then it represents happiness and a worry-free attitude. It can also be about living large and to expand your thinking by ?supersizing it.? However, if you don?t like McDonalds then it could represent something in your life that is unhealthy. Therefore, you are either progressing towards happiness, expanded thinking, or unhealthiness depending on your view. Before you get to McDonalds, however you go through a dark park scared. Being afraid represents feelings of self-doubt, incompetence, and a lack of control in your waking life. You might have second thoughts on a recent decision. Sometimes in dreams, anger pretends to be fear, so you might actually be angry in this case. Parks represent escape from reality and renewal. Since it is dark and you were scared, it could mean that you are going through a readjustment period after personal conflict. Perhaps you were going towards your goal of happiness, but then have to readjust and this might have either given you feelings of self-doubt and a lack of control or have made you angry. When you did reach McDonalds, you see a large line of young people dressed for a party. Lines represent needing to be more aware of a situation or relationship while young people represent a fresh outlook in your life and a need to be more playful and carefree. This aspect of youth is more implied by their dress for a party, which suggests needing to get out more and enjoy yourself. If I?m wrong, ignore this symbol, but it seems as though you cut through the line? If so, it indicates carelessness and trying to achieve success without the work. It can also suggest feeling unfairly treated. You then get a phone in your dream which represents communications and relationships with others. Perhaps you are trying to contact the famous person, representing your trying to contact and reach success. You might have been trying to get to success and either want to do it without work or you feel unfairly treated and have not been able to reach it. Then you walk in a suburban area, which also has different meanings depending on your views. It can either be potential, growth, and prosperity or sameness and monotony. It is either representing your family or telling you to not be the same. That I will leave to you because it really depends on your views of the suburbs. Streets represent life paths and the condition represent show much control you have over your direction in life. They were narrow so they represent struggles in your journey and feeling restricted in your direction in life. You might also be experiencing some narrow-mindedness. Within these streets you jumped over walls, which suggests that you are still able to confront obstacles and get around barriers with success and ease. At some point you reach the end of the suburbia road and the beginning of the countryside road. The end represents that either an achievement has been reached or that your time is running out and you need to decide. The beginning represents valuable time being wasted and that you need to get on with life and put plans into motion. Therefore, I think the end means time running out and needing to decide. This time it is a road that you see, which represents your sense of direction and how you are going through your goals. Since the road has no lights, it reflects controversial or frightening choices which you have made or are making. This road lead to the countryside, which is representative of seeking a simpler way of life or freedom that is lacking in your daily life. This road had a sign that said ?princess street (Calle de la Princesa if I?m not mistaken?)? and when thinking about streets we need to note the significance of the name of the street. You probably know more than I do about the significance so make sure you factor that in, but from what I gather it is important in that this is where a palace with the most prominent family of Europe is located. We can also factor in the literal meaning of the street name using street and princess. Princess represents realizing your full potential but still needing development. It can also be representative of being too demanding or acting spoiled. Perhaps the street name itself means that in your life you are either reaching your full potential or that you are being too demanding and spoiled. You wanted to go through with it, but then you take only two steps and turn back out of fear. I think in this case, the fear is your self-doubt. The two steps you take might represent balance, diversity, cooperation, or receptivity. I have said before that it can be double weakness or double strength. You turn back which represents altering the course in your life and changing directions. It could also mean that you have made a wrong decision. I think in this case, it represents doubting how you are changing your course in life. The two steps depends on how you are thinking about this self-doubt. This portion of the dream seems to be about your life course. You seem to want to look into different parts of your personality and want to achieve success and your goals, however, you have some self-doubt and feel unprepared to face the obstacles. Perhaps another goal is reaching happiness, but you seem unable to reach it due to unfair treatment. It seems you are able to get through goals despite your self-doubt, but you feel a sense that you are wasting time and that deadlines are approaching. You might be afraid of the choices you have been making in the process. Whatever the meaning comes for suburbia, it seems that you are trying to change your course in life, but your self-doubt pulls you back. Although you are reaching your potential, you still need development and that might frighten you. 



Azabache said:


> I continue walking through the suburbs, and i remember i have battery on my phone, so i check where am i and how to go to my house, but the battery is at 8%. I try following a route the phone told me to follow, but it leads me nowhere. I start feeling very very anxious about missing my mom (actually weird, because i'm not that bonded with her) and the next part of the dream is skipped. The next scene i remember is the last one, in which it must be between 5-6 a.m, so the sky has a bit more of light, and i'm hiding in the bushes, looking at the city road that is next to me and how the people pass by. Many come, but i vividly remember two: a street cleaner who is just doing its job, and an old lady with a helmet riding a scooter who passes by the road, and just when she is going to get out of my sight, she turns her head and looks at my eyes for a millisecond. Then i wake up.



Then you keep walking through the suburbs. This means you continue walking with progress either in potential and growth or in sameness and monotony. Since your battery is low, it suggests being emotionally exhausted or feeling low. It also gives a different significance with your phone, representing a lack of understanding or having difficulties getting through to someone. What I find funny and ironic is that eight is usually power and regeneration. Whenever the number eight appears you have to trust your instincts and intuition. Perhaps it could mean that you need to digest this information that you are walking through either progress or sameness and are having difficulties getting through to someone. It seems that you are trying to use your phone to get to a location which indicates a path of self-discovery. However, it leads to nowhere, which means that you are at an abrupt end in the pursuit of your goals and that you need to find another way to achieve them. This current path is not working out and you need to reevaluate your options. The anxiety you feel about this reflects anxiety you feel that is normally repressed in waking life. Since you are not that bonded with your mother, I suggest that it might reflect problems in seeking individuality and development. You think that the hour might be 5 or 6 because of the little bit of light coming from the dawn of morning. Hours represent the passage of time and can possibly be reminding you of appointments or deadlines. I think the best meaning for five is the change of path or altering your course, while the best meaning of 6 seems to be cooperation, balance, and tranquility. They seem to be themes occurring and things that you want in the dream. Dawn represents rejuvenation, enlightenment, and vitality. You are not gaining a new understanding or start in life. However, despite this new understanding, you are hiding behind a bush and looking at other people pass you by. Hiding behind a bush suggest keeping something a secret and not being completely open. You might be seeking protection. For the road and the people, we need to look at who is on this road as they show how you are pursuing your goals. The street cleaner represents needing to clean up some things in your life in order to move forward. These excess things are keeping you from reaching your goals. The old woman can either be concerns of aging or wisdom and insight. She is wearing a helmet that either represents protection or needing to keep your thoughts and ideas guarded. The scooter she is riding on represents enjoying a position of power and noticing her looking back at you represents connection and understanding.  It seems that you are pursuing your goals by removing excess things and enjoying power while keeping your thoughts guarded. For this part of the dream, you seem to still be reaching progress, but whether it?s good or bad depends on that suburbia meaning. I really can?t tell since it depends on your ideas of suburbia. However, it seems that you are having difficulties communicating and keeping energy. You need to trust your instincts and find a better path to reach your goals. There is anxiety and problems with individuality and development, but you are working to change your path and seek a new understanding and start in life. There are indications that you are keeping secrets, perhaps it is secrets in how you are trying to reach your goals. It suggests that you are removing excess things and enjoying power while keeping your thoughts guarded.

In summary, your dream seems to be about how you are progressing towards the path to success. As you can tell there seems to be good parts and bad parts, setbacks and achievements laid out in this path. At times you are able to succeed and at times you are not. It is significant that you start at night in a festival, where you are keeping your problems at bay until you can solve them, and then you end towards dawn where you seek a new path and new strategies in achieving your goals. You also sought advice from a famous person, or advice for success, but it seems that you are out of reach with that aspect of yourself. You either need or want to be more social, have more happiness, and be more relaxed, but there are certain pressures and restrictions on you that prevent that. There have been times where you are able to go over your obstacles and reach success, but your anxieties seem to pull you back. There?s a lot of second thoughts, doubt, and some possible anger. You are, however, changing your course and figuring out new ways to reach success.



Whew that was really long. I hope that you were able to understand everything I put up there. I really hope that this made sense and was helpful!


----------



## Goth (Dec 27, 2015)

Niemyx said:


> Ah, I've been having horror kind of dreams lately. Like on a mission to escapse this mental hospital that has had a bad history of killing and torture, it freaked me out since this took place in my house during my dream. I would always be the last one to survive and usually I might end up dying in my dream trying to save the people; family members or someone I've seen on the road? I can't remember their faces and sometimes I can't wake up from it.. What is this dreaming I don't know what it means Dx



Sounds really scary


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 28, 2015)

I?m going to be testing out some spoiler stuff here for these next dreams.



Bunny Bento said:


> Ok, these are kinda gross (and imcredibly awkward lol)


Hello! Haha don?t worry. I?ve been reading some really weird stuff here. Let?s see what we can find out! In the future, please limit to two dreams though per post. Thank you!


Spoiler: Bunny Bento?s dream interpretations



*First Dream*


Bunny Bento said:


> When I was Seven, I dreamed of my brother either dying, or just being buried alive. He was riding his tricycle. He went across the road, and split in half (no blood, just like meat). An ambulance came adn took him to the hospital. Then, I was with my current classmates (second grade), but was in my aunts (first grade) classroom. My mom came in and showed me a text saying: "He's sleeping right now, but we'll bury him" Then I woke up, I was crying because it was so scary.


Your brother in your dream represents an aspect of your relationship with him. Sometimes he just reminds you that someone has characteristics similar to your brother. In general, dreaming about a loved one dying suggests that you might be lacking a certain aspect or quality that the person embodies. You need to ask yourself what you like about that person, since it is that quality that you might be lacking. Burials in dreams suggests that you have gotten rid of bad habits and let go from a negative situation. Burying a living person suggests emotional turmoil or that you are being ?buried? by problems and stress. 

In the actual dream, your brother was riding a tricycle, which represents simplicity and a carefree nature. Here, you are being relieved of stress. He crossed the street which suggests either putting yourself in harm?s way or that you like to go against the popular opinion and become a target of criticism. For splitting, I?m not entirely sure, but I?m going to combine splits and half. Splits could either be disagreements that have to be addressed or that you need to ?split? and get out of a situation. It is time to let go. Halves represent that something is incomplete or unresolved. You might also only be partially acknowledging how you feel or are being limited. Your brother was then taken to the hospital through an ambulance, which represents careless activities leading to major problems. Sometimes, ambulances come from fears of getting very sick. Definitely though, ambulances tend to be a sign of needing to be careful and paying closer attention. Classmates represent a need for some insight and lessons learned from them that can be applied in a current situation. However, you were in your aunt?s classroom which represents family connections, heritage, values, or aspects that you might like or dislike. Classrooms indicate an important life lesson is being learned or that you are learning something about yourself. Mothers in dreams tend to represent the nurturer in us, but they can also represent having trouble seeking individuality and development. It depends on your relationship with your mother which only you know. The text that she shows you could either represent your connection to others or messages from your subconscious. I kind of go more with the latter because of what the actual message means.  It says "He's sleeping right now, but we'll bury him." Someone sleeping is supposed to reflect you and your subconscious mind, telling you that you might not be alert or informed about a particular situation. Burying someone alive signifies emotional turmoil and being buried by problems and stress. Therefore, the text might be a message from your subconscious telling you that you are not aware of how you are affected by your problems and stress. 

This dream might about how too much carelessness could put you in harm?s way and into trouble. You need to learn this important life lesson but also remember to be informed about your own problems and stress. I think it is trying to show you how to balance having fun while being careful. 

*Second Dream*


Bunny Bento said:


> Then when I was 10 (back in March of this year), I dreamed about him again. Once upon a time, the old you know, a ball goes out into a road, the kid gets it and ends up getting hit. This happened to him, but his toes got squished, AND his blood gushed everywhere.



Again, think about what you like about your brother and see how you can relate with that characteristic. Seeing a ball in your dream represents being complete. Roads refer to your sense of direction and how to pursue goals. Since your brother was hit on the road, it suggests that these goals are in conflict with someone else?s. It can also represent pride being hurt or a very traumatic experience concerning your goals. Perhaps reality hit you? Toes represent the way you move and walk through life, your life path, and how you deal with minor details in your life. Since these toes were hurt, it represents being anxious about how you are moving through life with some decision. When others are bleeding, it is an emotional cry for help. 

I think this dream is about being complete and thorough about your goals in life. You need to take into account not just the good parts, but also the parts that might be in conflict and the parts that might hurt your pride. This might be making you anxious about how you are moving through life and make you want help.

*Third Dream*


Bunny Bento said:


> And when I was four, I dreamed about a pixel video game (like Mario NES). And I was driving a car. Unable to take control, we crashed three times which meaned GAME OVER. An ambulance took us all to the hospital, and pixel red (which was blood) was everywhere.



For this dream, I have to take into account that you were only four. This dream might be heavily inspired by video games you have played. Dreaming that life has turned into a video game implies lack of ambition and drive and not knowing what to do. It can also be a signal to be on alert. Pixels also represent not being clear on a situation. Diving represents your life?s journey and how you are moving through life. Since you crash three times, it means that you are going through life and clashing with someone else or are going through something painful. The three represents life, inner strength, experience, and self-exploration among many things. Perhaps it is showing how you are able to get through with more experience. Again, ambulances represent being too careless, leading to problems and I think the red is further telling you to think about your actions. 

I think this dream is showing how you might have not being able to know what you were supposed to do and maybe have been going through something difficult, but that you will get through it. You just need more experience and to be more careful. 

*Fourth Dream*


Bunny Bento said:


> And one time I cooked a turkey


Cooking represents desires to influence others to like you. It can also be your nurturing side or a need to express creativity. Turkeys represent either being foolish and not thinking clearly or Thanksgiving which is a time of togetherness and family. I think in this case, the dream represents wanting to be loved and being with family, thus showing your more nurturing side.


I hope that these interpretations helped!




piichinu said:


> I recently remember another where I poured milk with my cereal and cried because I didn't want milk with that cereal
> The day before I was complaining about a brand of cereal with milk ??


Hello again! Dreams are kind of funny like that and love to take some material from our past experiences. It could be that the dream is trying to show you a certain experience to highlight the symbols or it could be your dream just getting you to remember that incident.


Spoiler: piichinu?s dream interpretation



Milk represents maternal instincts and motherly love. It is also representing human kindness, wholesomeness, and compassion. It could also be a pun on someone ?milking? you or using you for your time and emotions or for your money. Cereal represents the start of a new project or stage in your life. You might need to restore yourself. Sometimes, it is your mind thinking about what?s for breakfast. Crying represents a release of negative emotions caused by some other situation that is not associated with the dream. It?s a way for your dream to let you safely release any frustrations you have ignored in your life. I think this dream can go multiple ways depending on which is more relevant to you. I can see it as you showing you kindness, compassion, and motherly love and starting a new project. I can also see it as that you want to start a new project and restore your energy, but someone is ?milking? you and using you for something, whether it be time, emotions, or money. This is especially because you didn?t want milk with that cereal or you didn?t want someone using your time when you want to work on something new. It can also be that those aspects of the milk are not part of that new stage in life.


I hope you were fine with more possibilities and that this helped give some direction!



Splendor said:


> I have really weird dreams. (I'm actually considering writing a novel based off of one.) But back on topic, I couldn't figure this dream out. It's probably just something random that has no meaning.
> I have so many other weird ones I can tell, but they involve death so I probably shouldn't. xD.


Haha I also considered writing stories based on my weird dreams and imaginations. My problem tends to be time. I definitely encourage you to try it though if time isn?t a problem!  I?ll see what I can figure out about this dream. By the way, if you have any more weird dreams, send them my way! I?ve had many dreams of death sent here to me in the past two months and they?re getting quite normal for me? In fact the first dreams of this set contain death. Since death is usually a positive symbol in dreams, it is quite alright to mention. If it is particularly graphic, however, you can put it in spoilers or send it to me via a PM if you think it is too much to even post. Anyways, here is the interpretation!


Spoiler: Splendor?s dream interpretation






Splendor said:


> It started in the cafeteria at my school. The room was pretty empty, there was just my friends and a few other people scattered around tables. The only thing that reminded me that it was a dream, was that there were black runes swirling around the walls, and a transparent layer over it so you couldn't touch the runes. Then a random creature showed up. It was a green and brown tiger with bunny ears, I think? Yeah. It was pretty small, and appeared at the table I was at with a couple of friends. We petted it and all, but somehow I had a feeling something was going to happen, and gave the creatue to my other friends at a different table. It suddenly turned huge and did something to them, but I don't remember what. It started blending in and swirling with the runes in the walls and came out at random places to terrorize more people. The scene shifted, a couple friends and I were playing four corners with the creature throughout my house. I didn't become victim to it, but most my friends did. Then I woke up after a couple of rounds. Yeaahhhh, this was a weird one.



First, dreaming that you are in a cafeteria could mean that there are some issues that are ?eating? you up on the inside. The emptiness of the room suggests that there is something missing in your life. However, there are friends in your dream, which represent parts of your personality that you have rejected but are ready to incorporate and acknowledge. They are a way to learn about yourself. The tables represent social unity. Perhaps the thing that is eating you up is represented by what goes on in the cafeteria. The runes represent magic and leaving your choices and path in life to fate. If you know what the runes represent, consider their significance and how they relate to your own life. The runes were black, which represents the unknown, the subconscious, danger, mystery, darkness, rejection, or malice. Usually black invites you to dig deeper into your subconscious to better understand yourself. Sometimes black can be positive and represent potential, like a clean slate. These runes were on walls which represents limitations, obstacles, and boundaries that are limiting progress. However, walls can also mean that you are too used to old habits and ways of thinking. There was a transparent barrier that prevented you from touching these ruins. Transparency represents feelings of vulnerability and seeing through people?s motives. It can also be your true intentions or clarity and understanding. Barriers in the meanwhile represent obstacles to emotional growth and not being able to fully express yourself. It can be representative of your resistance to change. I think this part of the dream, the description of the actual location and what is in it, represents your life choices and the issues happening in your life. You might be leaving things to fate. It seems that you want to understand more about yourself and be more vulnerable in gaining understanding, but you are hindered by some obstacles that don?t allow you to fully express yourself. Although you want to leave things to fate, you might still be resistant to change. Thus, you allow people to see the runes, your intentions to let life be lead by fate, but you do not allow people to touch them and you are resistant to any changes that could occur. 

Next, let?s go into this creature and what this creature does. Creatures represent situations you are refusing to see or confront but are aware. It could be that something in your life is bringing up feelings of fear and insecurities. In particular, the tiger and the bunny are the animals combined into this creature (side note: if you have seen the anime ?Tiger and Bunny, look into that significance. Otherwise, ignore this side note). Tigers represent power and ability to exert it in different situations. It might be calling you to take a leadership role. Bunnies represent innocence and carefreeness of being a child. In particular, it was the bunny?s ears, which represents needing to be more receptive to guidance and assistance from others. It can however, refer to immaturity and lack of experience. The creature also had different colors to it. Green can either be positive change and to ?go ahead? or a metaphor for lack of experience (which is why I am inclined to take this meaning for the bunny?s ears as well). Brown represents worldliness, physical comforts, practicality, and getting back to your roots. I think this creature represents a refusal to see or confront some possible innocence and lack of experience. It seems that the dream wants you to learn to have power and take on a leadership role and to face a lack of experience in that regard. The brown might be referring to how it is a trait that is practical in the real world. Petting this creature does indicate that you are acknowledging this within yourself. The bad feeling you get signifies growth and how a situation might be moving on into a new phase. The creature gets larger which could either reflect an inflated opinion of yourself or someone or that you want to be more dominant in some situation or relationship (maybe you do want to get more power and assert dominance as indicated by the creature). The creature?s swirling and blending represents blending different parts of your personality and your attempt to be more flexible. You might also be trying to combine different parts of your life while keeping everyone happy. You might be trying to combine the leadership and assertiveness with leaving things to fate and some old habits. When the creature goes to different places to torment people, it represents desire to move faster through a situation and how you are frustrated with how you are proceeding in life. You might be punishing yourself for negative or bad habits. Consider the traits of those people that were tortured by the creature too. Afterwards, you play four corners with the creature and wake up after rounds of your friends being victimized. This takes place in your house, which represents your soul and self. Perhaps by playing this, you are trying to either go against the norms or are not taking it seriously and need to face reality.  Four corners is a children?s game in which you are not supposed to get caught by the ?It? player until you are the last one remaining. It seems you were successful. However, that could mean that you are avoiding this call for assertion and leadership and are not taking it seriously. You might feel limited and trapped as indicated by certain meanings for four and corner. This part with the creature seems to be about needing experience with leadership and assertion. You might be trying to be flexible and to incorporate this within yourself, however you want to move faster and might not be taking things in life seriously.

In summary, it seems that this dream is about some issues eating you up. Perhaps the issues have to do with understanding yourself, particularly how to be a leader and to be more assertive. There seems to be a willingness to be vulnerable, yet you are limited by obstacles such as a resistance to change and a tendency to let life run its course through fate. The dream is trying to get you to face reality and to face not having enough experience so that you can gain some. However, you want to move faster through life and don?t want to take some things seriously. It could be that you might feel limited and trapped.


I hope that this was helpful and it gave you some direction on this dream that you didn?t know the meaning to!


----------



## Splendor (Dec 28, 2015)

Omg, that actually helped (which is why you're the dream interpreter and not me!) 

I was voted as Student Council President for 2015-2016, at my school, and I ran against a candidate that was President the year before. That explains the inexperience in leadership, though I don't regret running(yet).
And I'm moving states, which might be the base for wanting to understand myself. 
Thanks. <3


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 28, 2015)

Testing more spoiler stuff. 


Spoiler: Dream interpretations: Kawaii Cupcakes & Justina






Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I had a dream that Trump won the presidential election and he kicked the Muslims out of America
> and my mom and dad left us to go to Iraq to be with their parents but put me and my sisters on another plane to korea but they didnt tell us and we found a letter in our suitcase saying that they wanted to supply us a good life, but they cant be with us
> Then we lived there for the rest of our lives and never sad our parents again, but the weird thing was I cant remember my sisters faces in the dream, but I knew they were there...?
> It was really sad, thats all I remember~


Hi there Kawaii Cupcakes! I know you posted this dream earlier, but I found it such a coincidence to the other threads on Brewster?s Caf?. With what had been going on that time, it?s no wonder you had this nightmare. Trump was spouting a lot of horrible rhetoric that was all over the news. Keep in mind that it could be your subconscious worried about everything that Trump was saying. I will put up an interpretation though.


Spoiler: Kawaii Cupcakes?s dream



First, the president symbolizes authority, power, and control. Obviously, your opinions on Trump apply here  and you have to take those things into account. Elections represent a choice you need to make that might affect others. Since you and your family were kicked out in the dream, it reflects feeling unwanted, unwelcome, and rejected. America is either freedom and independence or commercialism, riches, and abundance. I kind of go more with the freedom and independence as a metaphor of feeling rejected from freedom. Parents represent power, shelter, and love, and they could be there to express your own concerns and worries about your parents. They are meeting with their parents, which represent some similar things along with security and wisdom. People leaving you refer to feelings of rejection and not being able to keep up with something (I go more with rejection because of the other symbol. Escaping to another country represents change, a new phase, and transition. You might not be ready for whatever change might bring. Your sisters represent aspects of those relationships and can draw your attention to your family role. The plane represents overcoming obstacles and rising to a new level. Maybe you need to gain a better perspective or a wider view on something. Receiving letters represent a new opportunity or challenge, however it can also be a message from your subconscious. This letter came from your suitcase which represents how you are very composed or that you need some break or change of scenery. Perhaps your subconscious is trying to tell you that despite difficulties, you need to appreciate things that you have, even though you might not get or have power, shelter, or love somewhere (this is combing want, things given, and parents). Being in Korea as a sort of refugee refers again to feelings of rejection by society and not feeling that you belong. Finally, the faceless figures of your sisters could indicate you might still be searching for your own identity to figure out who you are and how to understand your sisters on a deeper level. The sadness represents your feelings in real life, the disappointments and how you need to triumph despite these disappointments.

I think this dream is definitely tied to how Trump?s statements have affected you. There is a lot of feelings of rejection, wanting some power and control, and some changes. It seems that there is desire to overcome these obstacles and your subconscious telling you that there are still good things to appreciate even with all the chaos going on. You might have also begun your own journey in searching for more about your own identity.


I hope that this was helpful!


Justina said:


> I had a dream my ******** downstairs neighbor, who called the cops on us twice for no flipping reason pretty much, working two jobs, yelling all the time at his wife and baby, had a popularish YouTube channel with some 400k subscribers and around 400k views on the video..liek wat XD. Saw him twice at the store recently too >.>


Hello again Justina! Let?s see what we have here. Obviously, your feelings towards your neighbor and having seen him recently, influences the meaning of your dream. 


Spoiler: Justina?s dream interpretation



Your very angry and unfriendly neighbor suggest disappointment and might actually mean there is an issue you need to address (but please don?t do it if it will endanger you in any way!). Sometimes, neighbors mean a change of scenery is needed. I will add the enemy symbol since it seems that he antagonizes you. Enemies represent opposing ideas and contradictions in attitudes. You might be in denial of something or rejecting someone. Sometimes it represents you trying to get rid of certain aspects of your character. YouTube represents the subconscious thoughts and ideas that are flowing through your mind. Consider the types of videos or the type of channel that the neighbor had. ?How to? videos represent wanting to expand your knowledge and opening up to new experiences. Music videos sometimes parallel what is going on in your waking life. I might guess that a ?Let?s play? video might represent wanting to relax or gain some more control over life. For the numbers themselves, I am going to add the digits which means the number four is in play here (4+0+0+0+0+0). Four represents stability, physical limitations, labor, and four elements. It can also represent materialistic matters and getting things done. It is also a metaphor for being ?for? a position. For the subscribers and viewers I will refer to them as ?fans? which represent changes in your life or needing to calm down after a highly charged emotional situation or state. Popularity represents desires to be liked and recognized and for others to look up to you. It can also represent insecurities and wanting some encouragement and approval from others. 

I think this dream refers to either disappointment or a need to change something. You might be denying or trying to get rid of certain aspects and are seeking the subconscious thoughts going through your mind. I?m not sure what type of youtube video it was so that part you would have to figure out and account for. Whatever it was about, I think you either want to get something in relation to that done, or you are ?for? that position of what the video is about. It seems that this and the twinge of jealousy that I see suggest that you want to be liked and recognized. You might be seeking encouragement and approval from others.


I hope this helps!





Splendor said:


> Omg, that actually helped (which is why you're the dream interpreter and not me!)
> 
> I was voted as Student Council President for 2015-2016, at my school, and I ran against a candidate that was President the year before. That explains the inexperience in leadership, though I don't regret running(yet).
> And I'm moving states, which might be the base for wanting to understand myself.
> Thanks. <3


Wow! I can?t believe that it was quite accurate with what was going on in your life. I?m so glad I was able to help you understand your situation better. Good luck with the presidency and with moving states!


----------



## Azura (Dec 28, 2015)

This got really long so I put it under a Spoiler tag, I ended up telling you like every dream I've had since birth, sorry about that... ^^; the benefits of keeping a dream diary I guess, I have a lot to talk about...


Spoiler:  Yeah



Well, it's not really just one dream, though I will have to come back for several dreams I've had, but something I've been needing to get off my chest, because it seems so weird, but as far as I can remember since my Freshman year, with me being a Senior now, I've been having lots of dreams involving a mall. One dream I remember was this chainsaw killer chasing after me and other members of my color guard. My closest friend from the guard and I hid in a store called 'Zealous', which was a jewelry store that also sold clothes. Another dream with the mall, they were having a convention and one of my friends (Not from guard) and I were chased through the mall by David Bowie (???) and then later my director, another one, I was trying to get away from my Guard director, but was caught in the elevator, and there's a bunch of others but these are the most recent that were recorded in my diary, and I can tell it's the same mall since I remember the different things the stores sold. Though one place in particular at the very top floor, there's this one place that's a big empty hallway with three stores- ones closed down, one sells a bunch of pink items, Makeup and furniture, and the other a bunch of anime gear and plushies, most notable to my memory Homestuck related items despite not being a fan anymore, and I constantly see this place in about every dream.

Though, speaking of my director, I also had a dream where I was suppose to change into my costume for a colorguard performance but forgot, and everyone was gone to try out for this Disney thing, and when they got back I was like dang, but he was on his way, so I threw my bag down and was going to run into the forest then realized I wasn't going to make it and hid in a tree stump from him. I also remember another dream where I had to go to a contest and perform despite me not being in Winterguard that year and he was mad when I didn't know what I was doing, then I had to get a ride back home with him but ran away or something like that, he gets mad at me a lot in my dreams, geez.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 29, 2015)

I just realized something- I usually only have dreams after something happens. Like something that doesn't happen often.
I had a dream last time I slept- but I don't feel like typing it out right now.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 29, 2015)

I hope displaying the interpretations in spoilers is okay! Let me know if you'd rather I keep the interpretations out of spoilers.



Spoiler: Dream Interpretations: xiaonu & Aerious






xiaonu said:


> This was a long time ago when I used to be friends with someone.


Hello! Sometimes it is a sign and sometimes it isn?t. Usually it?s not really the case and it is about the aspect of this friend, but sometimes it is a manifestation of your worries concerning this friend. Let?s dive in and see what we can find out!


Spoiler: xiaonu?s dream interpretation






xiaonu said:


> We we're really close friends for years since elementary. Throughout highschool and even middle school, I had the occasional random dreams that I can't remember. However, this friend would appear in my dreams sometimes. And in every dream I ever had about this friend, she was always mean to me. If I wanted her to follow me in the dream, she'd say no and ditch me. It was long ago, so I can't remember all the examples. Could it have meant something? Maybe it was a flashing sign all these years and that's why we're no longer friends?


Friends in your dream, particularly close friends, represent needing to acknowledge or let a certain special quality grow. It is a quality that your friend has. You need to ask why you were close with this friend and the qualities you liked about your friend. These are the qualities that you need to work within yourself. In general, dreaming that someone is mean to you actually suggests that you are being too hard on yourself. However, sometimes dreams like to use puns and suggest that you are looking for ?meaning? or why a certain issue is significant. You wanted her to follow you. For this I am going to combine different things because I am not entirely sure about this part. It can either be that you wanted to assert your ideas and offer guidance or that you are being too passive and need to take a more active role. It can also be that you are refusing to acknowledge something or are trying too hard to live up to expectations. However, your friend says no, which represents that aspect standing up for itself or you standing up for your beliefs and making your own decisions. Someone leaving you represents feelings of rejection, questioning your abilities, or an end to something. It can be that you are ready to let go of the past and move on. 

I think in general for this type of dream, you need to acknowledge that characteristic of your friend, but you also need to make sure that you are not being too hard on yourself. You might also be searching for meaning in certain things. It really depends on the dream itself and you said you have different kinds. Perhaps it changes depending on what happens. For the dream where she doesn?t follow you and leaves, I think it represents some aspect of your friend trying to stand out to you and also showing you that you need to be more assertive and stand up for yourself. You might be questioning your abilities in this.


I hope this was of help!



Spoiler: Aerious?s dream interpretation






Aerious said:


> i had a dream that i was driving my car with a girl i know and the ***** crashed my car and killed someone and we were being arrested bc i told the dumbass to move and she wasn't looking what this mean ???????


Wow!! That was intense! Let?s see what this means.

Driving represents your life?s journey and how you are navigating through life. A car accident represents your emotional state and that you might be harboring deep anxiety and fear. On your life journey, you might be ?driving? yourself too hard and you need to slow down before you crash. You might need to rethink your plan to set yourself on a better path. Someone getting injured represents that you cannot control the actions of others and that they need to live with the consequences of their own decisions. However, this person died in the car crash, which indicate being on the verge of losing your temper and self-control. You might be expressing hidden anger or you were trying to kill an aspect of yourself represented by the person you killed. Finally, being arrested indicates issues of control and restraint. There might be a part of yourself that hasn?t been able to fully develop or that you might have some feelings of guilt. I think this dream is showing you that you might be pushing yourself too hard and that you need to rethink before you go out of control with either anger or guilt. The person not looking and the girl that wasn?t moving might be a reflection of yourself in that you need to ?look out? before you get hurt and you need to move out of harm?s way.


I hope this helps!


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 29, 2015)

I had this dream that freaked me out. I was in a church talking to some guy. He had a bucket of water and he was telling people if they jumped in the bucket and flew out of it they would go to heaven...so people were jumping in the bucket and flying to heaven. Then it was my turn...I jumped in the bucket and just got wet..I didn't fly anywhere. I started chasing the guy around, yelling at him to let me get into heaven!...Then it got weird because I grabbed him around the neck and started choking him and telling him he better make me fly so I can go up to heaven...the dream that haunts me to this day was this dude told me I would die at the age of 25. He said I would have heart surgery and wouldn't make it. Before he walked away, he told me I needed to live my life to the fullest because I only had 8 years left..I freaked out but my family was like "don't worry about it because no one knows when they'll die"..they actually laughed about it...WTF Man!!


----------



## Hai (Dec 29, 2015)

I just woke up from a nightmare about my aunt and uncle dying.
At the beginning of the dream, I was outside wearing some weird cosplay and I think my sister was there too. A police woman walked up and down the street and kept asking passersby where "Susanne" was. My aunt's name is Birgit and not Susanne,  but I kind of knew that the police woman meant her. She even asked me if I knew and laughed at me because of the cosplay. 
My father and his girlfriend arrived and told me that my aunt and her boyfriend were missing. They were searching for them. I thought to myself that they were probably fine and up the street in some house named "Marigold", which I lost the keys to.
At this point the dream started to become some movie about a father and his son. Someone (my father or his girlfriend?) said something about people being stupid and feeding wild animals - ferrets? - that had rabies (I'm not sure if this is the right translation, I mean "Tollwut"). 
This part of the dream started with a boy in a toilet stall trying to catch a ferret.  The ferret was pretty big (like a dog maybe) at first, but when he caught it, it was only about the size of a dwarf hamster. He was very careful not to be bitten by the ferret because it had rabies. 
He brought it home and asked his father if he could keep it. The dream than went on and on about that boy catching some animals and bringing them home and his father complaining about it. He wanted the son to bring it to an animal shelter or something.
I remember thinking that the part about the father and his son was probably some introduction and I would soon learn what the point of it all was. At the same time I "remembered" a rumour about my aunt and her boyfriend being killed /attacked by a something or someone named "Otto". I also remembered that one of the ferrets was named Otto.
Suddenly I was again an active part of the dream and found myself in the boy's basement where all the animals he had rescued lived. I wanted out but there a were some wild dogs on the stairs and I needed some time to get out of the house. The house was at the same street I stood at at the beginning of the dream and there were many wild ferrets on it (again about the size of dogs). I wanted to finally go up the street to that Marigold house, but before I could start walking,  I had to turn around because someone was calling my name. I had to go to my sister's house. She told me there that my aunt and her boyfriend were dead. Apparently,  they were visiting a bird park and were killed by wolves. I saw that in the dream with much a blood and guts. It was horrible. The dream went on some time with us talking about their deaths and at some point I saw the street outside. It was full of dead ferrets. There were many more than before and they were all about dog size. People had killed them because they thought a ferret had killed my aunt.

Sorry, this got kind of long...


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 29, 2015)

My relatives are coming over tomorrow and I have to prepare the house the whole day, so I don?t know when I can devote time to doing these dream interpretations. I?m sorry for being so slow in finishing them. I promise I?m doing my best to keep up with everyone?s!


Spoiler: Dream Interpretations: Superpenguin & Sugarella






Superpenguin said:


> I had a reoccurring nightmare between the ages of 5 - 7.
> My family and I were all in our house. Except everything was black. Empty space was lighter than actual objects and people, though, but all the surroundings can be likening to pure darkness. The only color in the dream was this rising liquid within the house that we all thought would kill us if we touched it. The color varied from dream to dream (with red, green, and purple being three of the main colors I remember the most).
> 
> But not only was this weird liquid rising in the house, but there was also this tall, lean shadowy man (again everything was black) and I think he had horns and/or a tail, so probs demon or devil, and he was always laughing in the dream.
> The dream always ended with my family somehow escaping the house and then being out on a boat in a sea of the the same liquid this time surrounded by an entire world engulfed in darkness and still hearing the laughing.


Hello! Wow that is one interesting nightmare. I always have to ask whether you have seen something similar in a movie or show. When we are young especially, we get a lot of material from what we may have seen or heard. My first guess in terms of meanings, however, is that it has to do with emotions. Let?s see here. 


Spoiler: Superpenguin?s Dream interpretation



First, your house represents your soul and the self. This dream is probably something that is concerning things that might be eating away at your soul. Also, whenever you see family, it depends on your relationship with them A good relationship represents security, warmth and love, and a not so good relationship could represent bitterness, jealousy, or rivalry. I will have to leave that part to you since you know your family better than I do. However, since this was a recurring nightmare, it could represent overdependence on family. You mentioned a lot of color, so before I put the meanings, please note that any associations you have with the colors and special meanings attached are almost always the first meaning that should be associated with them. They take priority because they come from you. However, I will put general meanings of the colors here and what I think matches with the symbols and what is going on. First, everything is black. Black symbolizes unknown, subconscious, danger, mystery, rejection, mourning, hate, or malice. Sometimes, the color is supposed to be something somewhat positive and an invitation to dig deeper into your subconscious to better understand yourself. It can often mean potential and possibilities. This dream was pretty much darkness, which represents failure in something or possibly the subconscious and the unknown. I think it will be clearer when I interpret the rest of the colors. Liquid represents emotions that you need you confront and deal with. Since it is rising in your house, it suggests that you are being overwhelmed by these emotions and you really need to confront and deal with them. The colors themselves pinpoint what emotion the dream was highlighting. Red can either be passion or anger. Green represents hope and peace. Purple represents compassion and kindness. Perhaps there is something overwhelming about these things that you need to deal with. Definitely consider any meanings you have with these colors though. With this in mind, I think the black and darkness in your dream is meant to be about the subconscious and learning about the mysteries of your emotions. 

You then saw a tall, lean, shadowy figure that is probably the devil, laughing. Dreaming of people taller than you suggests either a tendency to overlook things or low self-esteem issues. I will leave that part up to you as I?m not sure which one could be correct. Shadowy figures represent characteristics that you have not acknowledged or put into your own personality. It could be something inside you that is under-developed. The devil represents fear, limitations, and possible feelings of guilt. You need to release these feelings. The demonic laughing represents feelings of humiliation and helplessness. I think a summary of this shadowy figure is that the figure represents some sort of self-esteem issue and feelings of helplessness that you are afraid of acknowledge. Then, you and your family escape, which can represent your need to escape a certain situation or attitude or that you are refusing to face your problems. I can see it go both ways: either you need to escape the negative low self-esteem or that you need to confront your emotions but you refuse to. Being in a boat represents your ability to cope with and express your emotions. It might be that you are ready to confront your subconscious and unknown aspects of yourself here. I kind of go with this latter explanation. Then, darkness was again upon you in the world, which represents a lot of stress and feeling helpless, as the demonic laughter you hear at the end does as well. I think in this boat you are trying to face these feelings of helplessness and emotions represented by the liquid.

In summary, the dream is trying to get you to confront your emotions within your soul and subconscious. It could be that you depended too much on your family for help, but that now going into the boat you are able to face the emotions despite feelings of helplessness.


I hope this made sense and was of help!



Sugarella said:


> i had a weird dream when i was 7 and in first grade
> i was kidnapped but the guy who liked me (yes we were in 1st grade lol) was there.
> so we managed to escape but then
> he kissed me and I was like wtf??? then I woke up.


Hi again! Let?s see what your dream came up with this time!



Spoiler: Sugarella?s Dream Interpretation



Dreams of being kidnapped represent feelings of being trapped or restricted. There might have been someone or some situation that has brought you away from your goals. Dreaming of someone that you like is usually your feelings of them being put into the dream. Escaping from this kidnapping situation represents a need to escape from a restrictive situation or attitude (which definitely matches the kidnapped symbol). It can also be a refusal to face your problems. I lean more towards the first meaning, but I put this one too just in case it made more sense. Perhaps you want to escape through young love and romance as represented by the kiss? Kisses represent love, affection, tranquility, harmony, and contentment. However, you seemed to have been surprised which suggests a fear of things that are unexpected and unknown. My guess for this dream is that you were feeling trapped and wanted to escape, possibly using love or peacefulness.


I hope this was helpful!



Whew, I think this is a new record for me! I interpreted 7 dreams today (one was via PM). A lot were short, but I'm glad I was able to get to many people today.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 29, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Testing more spoiler stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dream interpretations: Kawaii Cupcakes & Justina
> ...



omg thank you so much! this helped me so much so thanks once again!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 30, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Aww you?re welcome!  I saw that you posted another dream and I hope to get to that within my winter break.
> 
> In general, a house represents your soul and self, with particular rooms indicating a certain aspect of yourself. Since you were in your uncle?s house, it could represent the part of your self and soul concerning your family heritage and trait, new ideas, or awareness. First, you began in the game room with your sister. Family in general has to do with aspects you associate with your family members. Since there are a lot of family members and friends here, definitely consider aspects you like and admire about them that you would want to incorporate in yourself. Sisters are also there to either draw your attention to your family role or to serve as a pun on a nun and represent spiritual issues. For now, I go with family since there seems to be a lot of family related symbols, but I thought it would be best to keep the other meaning in mind as well. The room you are in represents a part of yourself and your hidden parts of your mind and personality. The game room probably indicates a part of yourself that desires a break from daily life and relaxation. However, it may also represent your competitive spirit. Watching television represents your mind?s thoughts and how you are receiving, integrating, and expressing your ideas. Things that you watch on television are things that are in your mind. You then realized that there was a party, which suggests needing to get out more and enjoy yourself. Your mother represents the nurturing part of yourself, shelter, comfort, life, guidance, and protection. Also consider your relationship with your mother. Some people might have problems being free from their parents and the symbol also represents seeking individuality and development. She seemed to be angry at you, representing your own frustrations and disappointments on yourself that you might have projected onto others or repressed. Expressions of anger are usually carried over from waking life. This first portion of the dream seems to be telling you to look at aspects of your family. Perhaps it is suggesting you take a break and spend time with them or at the very least, go and enjoy yourself. Maybe this lack of a break has been weighing on your mind and making you frustrated.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. The dream would probably be the "need to relax more" thing, cos I tend to worry over everything.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 30, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Thank you very much. The dream would probably be the "need to relax more" thing, cos I tend to worry over everything.





Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> omg thank you so much! this helped me so much so thanks once again!



You're welcome!  I'm glad that these dream interpretations are helping others out. 

I'm going to have to skip today. My mind is too tired to interpret from playing with cousins for around 9 hours straight and my sister has to use my laptop for her homework.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy New Year Everyone! I?m now back in action, ready to interpret more dreams! I was supposed to start earlier, but then I had to go somewhere. Hopefully I can start earlier tomorrow.


Spoiler: Pasta?s and Jetix?s dreams






Spoiler: Pasta?s dream






Pasta said:


> This is a super action-y dream, I know it wasnt real lol but it gets my heart going thinking about it.
> 
> I'm looking down on a tudor-styled neighborhood, with stone bricks and everything. Then, I see my family, but it's only my mom and my sibling. They're walking out of this house, in the same neighborhood. Suddenly I switch over to a white, modern looking art museum. It's got windows, it's just completely white. I am looking from the inside, when suddenly someone opens fire randomly. I freak out and suddenly have control of my body, and I run into this basement that has a silver, metal looking tunnel. It's like a little room under there! I crawl under, and I'm holding some tiny little box and a tiny doll, (like the tiny polly pocket ones.) just praying to God that I don't get killed. I look over and there's a girl doing the exact same thing. The dream ends.
> 
> I think that this was it, I'm probably missing a few details but it horrified me when I woke up. It was so weird. I'd love to hear what you can figure out.



Wow that was pretty action packed! Let?s see what we can find out here.

First, let?s talk about the scene and a few of the characters. You were situated in a Tudor style neighborhood. From a quick search, I found out that the Tudor style is also known as ?medieval revival.? Perhaps this particular neighborhood style represents your old habits, attitudes, and ways of thinking that you are revisiting. Maybe you want to go back to a certain part of your past? An unknown neighborhood represents parts of your subconscious or a waking situation that is new or unfamiliar to you. It might be making you nervous to go into something that is totally new for you. It might seem that these two different symbols contradict, but here?s a way of thinking about blending the two. Is there a situation in your waking life where you are having to revisit the past after a long time or for the first time? Perhaps doing this is nerve wracking. Mothers in dreams mean different things depending on your relationship. Either she represents nurturing, comfort, guidance, and protection or a need for individuality and development. Siblings represent unresolved issues with your sibling or childhood that need to be confronted. Definitely look at how your sibling acts and how your sibling represents yourself. Perhaps it is these unresolved issues and finally looking back into them that is being represented by the neighborhood. You were also in a completely white art museum. White represents purity, perfection, peace, innocence, cleanliness, awareness, and new beginnings. It could represent having a fresh outlook on life, a clean slate, or a cover-up. White can also be associated with death and mourning, but that is only if you really do associate white with those aspects. Typically that is seen in eastern cultures. I kind of go with the new beginnings, fresh outlook, and clean slate with this, but I will still leave it up to you. Museums either mean that taking a different path to success makes you stand out because taking risks is necessary or it represents your personal history. Think about your experiences and how you can apply them to your current situation. Not sure if you remember, but try to see if the artwork that was displayed represents one of those ideas. Things in the museum represent memories and talents. Windows in your dream represent hopes, possibilities and insight. Since you were looking from the inside out it represents your outlook on life, consciousness, and point of view. Since you see someone open firing, you seem to be aware of confrontation and feelings of victimization in some situation. Maybe you are reflecting on a decision regarding this. 

This first part describing most of the setting seems to represent looking back into the past. Were you perhaps victimized in some situation before and are now looking back and anxious about the decision. Or is there a waking situation that mirrors this particular situation that is making you revisit how you handled the past situation? Perhaps this is a new beginning for you and you are trying to get some insight from your past experiences.

In this next part, you were able to get control of your body and headed to the basement, where you crawled through a tunnel to a hidden room. Your own body represents your level of self-worth and self-esteem. Perhaps you finally got control of the situation or feel that you can control your own self-esteem. Basements represent the subconscious mind and intuition. It also tends to represent the subconscious or your level of satisfaction. Silver represents justice and purity and is symbolic of some protective energy. It kind of fits with the tunnel, which sometimes represents the womb and therefore protection. Metal depends on how you perceive metal. It can either represent strength or the cold parts of society. Since the tunnel is made of this metal, I think it represents extra strength in your character and protection. Perhaps you are being protected as you dive deeper into your subconscious and opening yourself to a brand new awareness. You are then able to develop new strength and take on new roles, growing emotionally, as you enter this new room, despite it being small. Perhaps it is small because it is so new for you and it represents your own anxieties with discovering this part of yourself. You may have rejected this aspect of yourself in the past, but now you are being more accepting. You had to crawl through to get here, representing how carefully you are approaching your goals. It can, however, also suggest that you are lowering yourself and your standards. I tend to go with the more positive here, but I will still leave it up to you since you understand the situation you are in better than I do. What you do in this room is what I think is that which you are discovering about yourself, your new roles, and your new strengths. Holding objects either represents attempting to control things or attempting to be more responsible and protecting it. You were holding things that are smaller than usual, which represents feelings of insignificance, helplessness, and unworthiness. A box can either be destructive impulses or limitations. A doll represents childhood innocence and light-heatedness. Though, if you call someone ?doll? it could refer to that person. Here, I think you are attempting to control these things, whether it be destructive impulses, limitations, childhood innocence, or the one you call doll. Perhaps you are feeling helpless in controlling these things. Then you pray, which represents respect, sincerity, and humility, looking for help form a higher power. Sometimes it means you need to pray more. Other times, the dream likes to use puns and mean ?preying? or that someone is taking advantage of someone else. It is either you are taking advantage of others or that you are being taken advantage of. I kind of go more with the looking for help because you also see the girl praying and holding the boxes, which represents feeling lost and looking for guidance. 

This portion seems to go deeper into what that situation is that we talked about in part 1. I think you are diving into your subconscious to find the answers and you feel that you are gaining some control, but it seems that there is still some hesitation and feelings of helplessness. You seem to be trying to control certain aspects of yourself and you are allowing yourself to see that. You might be feeling lost and asking for help.

I think this dream is about looking at something in the past, whether it is revisiting a situation or seeing a past situation mirroring a current one. You are looking at both your past experiences and your subconscious to find the answers, but still feel lost and need help. Maybe you are trying to control something about yourself. 

I hope this helps!





Spoiler: Jetix?s dream






Jetix said:


> Some weeks ago i dreamed i was in my bed sleeping and then i suddenly started hearing that some kind of mosquito buzz was in my ear, however the buzzing keep going very louder, then i kinda like woke up in my dream but it felt like i was stuck to my bed so i came back to sleep and then everything starts getting deformed my bed my pillow everything then i took my phone (which was also deformating) and i tried turning it on but i wouldn't get on.
> 
> Then i waked up



WOW! This was a weird and creepy one! I personally dislike the sound of bugs buzzing so this freaked me out just reading it! Let?s see what we have here.

Sleeping in your own bed represents security and restoring your mind. It usually means looking for some sort of peace in your life or escape. You hear mosquitoes buzzing in your dream. Mosquitoes represent something draining you of your energy and resources. Noises in general represent the dream trying to get you to pay attention to something, especially if it gets louder and louder. Waking up from the dream represents something missing or lacking. You might not be using something to its full potential or recognizing your abilities. It is the dream?s way of telling you to literally ?wake up!? and open your eyes. However, you were stuck on your bed, which represents a feeling of helplessness and not being able to escape. You might have lost confidence and have either no clear goal or low self-esteem. Since you went back to sleep, it seems that you are trying to ignore things that are going on around you. This is highlighted by how everything becomes deformed. These represent parts that you have ignored and refused to acknowledge. You refuse to acknowledge laziness or a need to take it easy on yourself as indicated by the pillow and the bed. I think the cell phone is also your dream?s way of trying to communicate with you. However, you could not get it to turn on, meaning that you lack communication with some parts of yourself.

I think this dream is basically your dream trying to communicate with you and get you to pay attention to something important. I think you want to kind of escape from having awareness but the dream is telling you to wake up! Something might be draining you of your energy or you might not be acknowledging being lazy or needing to take it easy on yourself. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 3, 2016)

For a while now, I've had a reoccurring dream about fighting a mountain lion. I'm always outside minding my own business, when all of a sudden a mountain lion runs up. We start wrestling, and I always win. I don't kill it. It just runs off never to be seen again. I never have any weapons on me, and it's always a mountain lion, never any other animal. I've had this dream maybe five times now. I don't understand what this means.


----------



## focus (Jan 3, 2016)

last night i had a dream i got a nose job and all of my friends hated my new nose so i chopped it off and i bled to death then i haunted them as a ghost and cursed them all with the same nose i had post nose job i dont get it pls help


----------



## kelpy (Jan 3, 2016)

FelicityShadow said:


> Happy New Year Everyone! I’m now back in action, ready to interpret more dreams! I was supposed to start earlier, but then I had to go somewhere. Hopefully I can start earlier tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pasta’s and Jetix’s dreams
> ...



Awesome! Thank you so much.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 3, 2016)

Spoiler: Mega_Cabbage?s dream






Mega_Cabbage said:


> I had a dream that I was a test subject wearing a blue and red suit and I was injected with a weird liquid. Afterwards, I was traveling through the air vent with Gizmo in order to escape the building. When we reached the end, we got ambushed by a bunch of superpowered test subjects. One of them looked like Wolverine, but with the muscles of Hulk. He pinned me down and took out his knife. He pretty much just started giving me a vivisection in the middle of battle. It was pretty interesting.



Wow and I thought the dream I had to interpret last night was action packed! Are you a fan of comic books or any shows related to these characters by any chance? That tends to influence dream content. By the way, I hope I assumed the right Gizmo here. I?m not too familiar with some characters. 

Dreaming of being a test subject represents feeling entirely helpless in some part of your life. You feel that someone else is controlling the decisions that affect you. Wearing a suit represents wanting to be acknowledged and recognized for your abilities and not wanting your power to go unnoticed. You wore a blue and red suit in this dream and I think these colors represent the abilities or powers that you want recognized. Blue can represent truth, wisdom, loyalty, and openness, but it can also be a desire to get away from something. Red can represent energy, passion, motivation, aggression, and courage. It can also be anger or a lack of energy.  It seems that despite feeling helpless, you still want to be recognized for some of your best qualities or for some of your own struggles. Being injected represents negative feelings towards a situation or person. It is sometimes a metaphor for peer pressure working against you. Liquid represents emotion that you need to confront and deal with. Perhaps you are trying to sort out weird emotions that you might be feeling since the liquid was weird? These weird emotions could come from feeling helpless and seeing how negative feelings and peer pressure affect you, yet at the same time wanting recognition.

Afterwards, you try to escape through the vents with Gizmo. Vents represent a release of emotions and looking for an outlet to express your feelings. You are doing this carefully with preparation. Both the escape and Gizmo escaping with you represent trying to escape from a restrictive situation in your own reality. Gizmo (if I got the character right) is a supervillain and a genius inventor who is able to turn ordinary items into powerful and dangerous weapons. Supervillains represent prospering from the negative parts of yourself and letting negative emotions control your behavior. Gizmo?s genius represents feeling inferior or not good enough or your potential. The inventor represents achievements and trying to get to a higher level of consciousness. I think the escape with Gizmo represents trying to release the emotions (but doing it carefully) concerned with trying to get out of a very restrictive situation in your life. In doing this, you might have dabbled in letting negative emotions take control. Since Gizmo is a supervillain, I?m going to go with the negative meanings and say that the negative emotions deal with feeling inferior and trying to get somewhere higher. 

Then at the end of the adventure in the vent, you were confronted by other test subjects. The end has different meanings depending on the dream. It can be: an achievement or goal being reached, bad times ending, time running out, or the beginning of something new. You were ambushed which sometimes warns of dangers nearby you and having been prevented from reaching your goals or destination. Perhaps you were about to reach you goals but then you were prevented from doing so. I think the super powered test subjects represent how despite feeling helpless you somehow are able to look at the positives and feel confident anyway. However, the battle in your dream shows that you are overworked from this and need a break. There is some sort of internal conflict going inside of you. The Wolverine represents strength, fierceness, and might. The Wolverine (or at least someone appearing to be like the Wolverine) is supposed to show you not to underestimate your abilities. However, this wolverine seems to have some Hulk like muscles. Perhaps it is a signal that despite all of this strength, it must be used properly and that emotions, especially anger, need to be controlled better. You were pinned down by this test subject, which represents feelings of being trapped. Perhaps you feel trapped by this need to control emotions better. The test subject wielding the knife, seems to suggest that you feel that you lack control of your emotions in this situation. The vivisection that occurs (I cannot believe there is actually a symbol for that) suggests that you are desperate to try and eliminate something from your life. Perhaps you are trying to eliminate either the lack of control or the negative emotions. 

In summary, it seems that you are feeling helpless in some situation. You might be feeling some odd emotions regarding this helplessness and yet wanting to be recognized for your potential. I think you might be trying to release these emotions but end up with some negative emotions. There might have been a time where you were about to achieve certain goals, but then you were prevented from doing so. It might have to do with controlling anger or lack of control again. These things have been affecting you so much that you want to get rid of them from your life. 

I hope this was helpful!





Pasta said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much.



You?re welcome!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 3, 2016)

FelicityShadow said:


> Spoiler: Mega_Cabbage’s dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! Thanks for doing this! I'm a huge fan of comic book characters. I love having action packed dreams even if they are scary! So exciting! XD


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 4, 2016)

Spoiler: Dawnpiplup & Meg-Mog?s dreams






Spoiler: Dawnpiplup?s dream






Dawnpiplup said:


> I dreamed this dream a couple days ago.
> 
> I was dreaming about me being in my Ceremics class. It all looked the same as it would in real life. Then, I sat on my usual black, spinning chair. Then there was this guy named Rylan he sat where he usually sat, kind of next to me. He was wearing his regular yellow mine raft jacket, as he would everyday to school irl. I consider him to be one of my closest friends irl. I kind of like him, but I try to hide it. Then in the dream, I said something like, "Hi Rylan!" but he was just sitting there, smiling at me. He didn't say hi back. Then I was like, "Rylan? Rylan?" Rylan still sat there...smiling. Then this boy named Ethan (he's a friend of mine irl too) came up to us, and was like, "Who are you talking to?" I said something like, "I'm talking to Rylan." "Rylan? He's dead." Ethan said to me...then I looked where Rylan was sitting just moments before and he was gone...then I woke up.
> 
> And when I went to class irl the next day, Rylan was gone, and I was panicking, thinking that he actually died, but he came the next day saying that he was sick...it gave me the creeps.



Ceramics! I wish I could?ve taken that class. I took Sculpture though. Woah that was really creepy though! I remember having an experience like that with my own friend. Enough about me though, let?s see what your dream means.

Ceramics class represents needing to me more hands on in some situation or relationship. It might be an indication to express more of your creative side with ?class? or style. The particular chair you were sitting in seems to suggest that you are able to adapt to different situations while you are at school. Black can be multiple things: subconscious, danger, mystery, rejection, better understanding, or lack of love and support. It depends on the context of the dream. My take is that it is more about your subconscious and having a better understanding of yourself since it is the chair that is black. Whenever you see friends, you have to think about what part of your personality you are now ready to acknowledge. It depends on your relationship with your friends and what particular aspects you might like or highly associate with them. Rylan was your very close friend, so definitely take that into account. Sometimes though, his presence could be a reflection of those feelings of kind of liking him. Also take into account Ethan?s qualities and your relationship with him. Jackets represent the image that you want to present to the world or your protective and defensive personality. Yellow represents in this case a fear or inability to make a decision or take action. It seems you are wanting to please others and are willing to sacrifice your own needs and happiness. Minecraft is a game about breaking and placing blocks to create structures. At first it?s for protection but later on it becomes a collaborative work with other players to make creative structures. I think this particular jacket represents wanting to present yourself as someone who is able to please others and who is creative, but there are hints of inaction and sacrificing your own needs in the process. All Rylan does is sit and smile at you. His sitting represents indecision and not knowing what to do about something. Smiling represents being pleased with achievements and decisions you have made. It can also be indication for looking for something or someone that will make you happy. Since I am not sure about other circumstances I will leave the interpretation of the smile for you. Perhaps though there is some indecision about either your decisions or about what will make you happy? It appeared that Rylan was ?dead? which warns about either being influenced by negative people (not necessarily Rylan) or having some sort of material loss. Again, I?m not sure what is going on in your own life so whichever fits better is the one you should go with. Finally, it seems that Rylan had disappeared, which could represent anxieties on people that you love disappearing from your life or that you need to give more attention to those qualities represented by Rylan. It could also represent feelings for him fading. 

In summary, it seems that your dream is trying to tell you to get more creative and that you are gaining better understanding of yourself. You are able to adapt to situations, so you should make the most out of it and understand what qualities you need to incorporate in yourself more. You do want to project yourself as a creative and helpful person, but try not to sacrifice your own needs and happiness in the process. You are indecisive about something and you might be anxious about people leaving you. 

I hope this helps!





Spoiler: Meg-Mog?s dream






Meg-Mog said:


> So I had this horrible nightmare. Tina and I had an old friend's house (We had a friend who lived in an Victorian house) and we were walking around and i noticed muddy footprints, and i freaked out and lock us in a room and phoned for help. The police came and searched the house only to find nothing. So the police leave and I walk to the cellar and see a man standing down the stairs and I scream "He's in the basement!" running to the front door trying to unlock it. Only to have a knife appear at my throat.
> 
> Make it worse. I woke up only to find the guy on my stomach and stabbing me, The pain was unbearable and i couldn't scream for help. My eyes were open but i couldn't move or anything.



Tina as in mod Tina right? Wow, now I?ve come to interpreting friends of mods? dreams. Another crazy nightmare to figure out!

Like I said in other dreams, whenever you see friends in your dream or things associated with friends, you have to think about what it is that makes them your friends. They represent parts of your personality that you have rejected but are ready to take into yourself and acknowledge. Depending on how you feel about Victorian style houses, it could be negative or positive: Negative in that you feel unable to fully express yourself, could be stuck in the past, or might be focused on how beautiful something is rather than how practical it is, Positive in that you might be heading toward victory or are ready to learn about your past. I think seeing these muddy footprints in this case suggests that there is some sort of messy situation that is weighing you down. You might have missed something or are in distress about something. Freaking out seems to suggest losing sight of your goals and not being able to depend on someone. You might also feel that your opinions, views, or decisions, are unaccepted or ignored and feel like an outsider. Locking yourself suggests that there might be an aspect of yourself that is locked up inside and needs to be expressed. You call for help suggesting that you feel lost, overwhelmed or inadequate. Then the police arrive, which represent rules, power, and control, needing to put an end to your reckless behavior. They can also represent failing to honor obligations and commitments. They have searched the house but got nothing. This signifies a need to find something that is missing. Since they find nothing, it could be that you don?t know what is missing or what the solution to a problem that you have is. Then the police leave, which represent feelings of rejection and questioning your abilities. This first part depends on your friends and how you think about Victorian style houses, but there seems to be some sort of situation that is weighing you down. You might have felt lost in your goals and locked up, unable to express something about yourself. You might not know where to find the solution, making you question your abilities.

Next, you decided to go down to the cellar. The cellar represents a part of your subconscious where you keep your fears and problems hidden. Going down into it suggests digging deeper into your past and facing your fears. This man standing there represents a need to assert yourself and make your feelings known. His being down the stairs represents not only the subconscious but also the setbacks that you are facing in your life. You scream that he is inside the basement and run towards the front door. Screaming symbolizes anger and fear that you have kept inside. Your statement that he was in the basement suggests that you need to take time for self-introspection and look inside your subconscious. Running away suggests that you are trying to avoid a certain issue and are refusing to confront your fears. Being inside the locked door suggests that there are some harsh lessons that need to be learned, in particular that you need to face your fears. Someone holding a knife suggests that you lack control or power in a situation or relationship. Since the knife was at your throat, perhaps you are having problems with speaking out your thoughts or feel vulnerable when expressing yourself. Then you wake up, which represents that something is missing and the dream is literally telling you to open your eyes and wake up! The man was then on your stomach and stabbing you while you cannot do anything. The stomach represents new changes in your life and highlights your difficulties with accepting new changes. You might not be able to ?stomach? something or put up with a situation or person. You were stabbed which suggests struggling with power and experiencing feelings of inadequacy and defensiveness. The pain shows that you are being too hard on yourself for an out of control situation. Perhaps you are not able to stomach with this struggle and are having difficulties not being too hard on yourself. Screaming without sound coming out represents helplessness and frustrations, especially when trying to get someone?s attention. The way you were also not able to move, makes me think that this part of the dream also reflects being in REM paralysis where you are not able to move because of atonia during the REM stage of sleep. However, not being able to move can also represent feelings of being trapped a d helplessness. This section seems to be about trying to face your fears, but not feeling ready for some reason. However, the dream seems to want you to stop avoiding a certain issue and to face it. The problems might have something to do with not being able to express yourself well or lacking control in some situation or relationship. You might be having difficulties in trying to take control of a situation and feel helpless to change it. 

In summary, this dream seems to be about some sort of situation that is troubling you. There are a lot of symbols that say that you feel helpless to change it, inadequate, and/or are unable to express yourself somewhere. Your dream seems to be trying to get you to face your fears in whatever that situation is placing you in, however it is hard for you to put up or ?stomach.? There is a lot of difficulties in trying to face your situation, but the dream is in a strange way trying to tell you that it is important.

I hope this helps!








Mega_Cabbage said:


> Cool! Thanks for doing this! I'm a huge fan of comic book characters. I love having action packed dreams even if they are scary! So exciting! XD



You?re welcome! It seems your dream knows that and is trying to use your love of comic book characters to send you a message. I agree that I love action packed dreams too even if they are scary!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2016)

FelicityShadow said:


> Spoiler: Dawnpiplup & Meg-Mog’s dreams
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa, thanks for that interpretation!   I think you're right...I've been so indecisive and anxious lately,  and so much more. The accuracy of your interpretation scared me XD.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Jan 4, 2016)

I had a dream that Lady GaGa bought an ancient pirate ship and was using it to smuggle cows from England into America so she could bread the british & american cows together to make cow bacon and dupe the bacon industry. I really have no idea wtf was going on in that dream


----------



## Meg-Mog (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you 


I had another Dream.

I was in Hogwarts, and i went down to the dungeons for unknown reasons and seen Student/Teacher staring at something, My gut told me it was trouble so i grabbed it and ran. I ran up to the observatory where i made the choice to fall backwards and got hit by an oblate spell  and couldn't remember why i ran away or what i was looking after. I made Professor McGonagall change it into to a red song bird and i wanted to protect the red song bird from Student/Teacher.


(I may have been watching/listening/ reading too much Harry Potter)


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

I keep having these dreams about a friend that I haven't talked to since second grade. We usually meet up in a valley, and play or climb trees. All of a sudden, she starts running away, and then I wake up.
I was just wondering what these dreams mean, and why I'm having them so much.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 6, 2016)

Spoiler: Beardo's and Justina's dreams






Spoiler: Beardo?s dream






Beardo said:


> I just woke up from a cool/terrifying dream. The details are kind of fuzzy, but I'll try my best to recall


It?s always good practice to write your dreams as soon as you wake up. From what I?m seeing, you definitely got a lot of details down! Let?s see what we have here.



Beardo said:


> I was in a waterpark type place, and there was a log ride. I went down a bunch of times with different people, until I was in with a group of people I knew(?) The dream-me seemed to know them. I was in the arms of one of them as we went down the ride, and once we were done it transitioned to something else. I was at a vacation home of sorts, and something odd was happening; people were suddenly making evil copies of themselves, but with totally different identities. It was kinda like actors, always recognizable but always as a different character.



First let?s start with the waterpark to the vacation home. Waterparks show that you are on an emotional high point, especially with the log flume ride. Water tends to represent your emotional state, and being in a place with lots of water and rides show that there is a lot of emotions rampant. They?re good though, because it means you are emotionally satisfied and fulfilled. For the log flume ride itself, I am going by just logs. Since you are riding the log that is floating in water, it seems you are experiencing personal satisfaction and joy, probably with some new opportunities. I think you are headed into a new direction in your life as well, especially since the scene kind of shifts to another area at some point in the dream. I?ll get back to that later. Groups in dreams represent different parts of your character and personality coming together. Perhaps being in the arms of one of them, suggests needing to let your guard down and letting your real feelings show. Then you start going down the ride and it transitions to something else. Going down suggests different things: either you are heading into the wrong direction or that you are feeling down or depressed. Perhaps you were feeling satisfied but then suddenly either feel down or are going into a different direction. You then appear in a vacation home. I?m going to combine vacation and home. Vacation represents needing a break and doing something different. The home symbolizes security, basic needs, and feeling ?at home? or settled in life. Perhaps the dream here is trying to tell you that you are feeling too at home and need to do something different. Then people start making evil copies of themselves. I can see this go in two ways. You are either lacking originality, copying other people?s ideas and beliefs or you want to share and spread some idea. Evil things represent either repressed parts of yourself or are reflections of your strong negative emotions. It seems in this part of the dream that things were going well until something went down south and you headed to a whole new direction. You are possibly feeling down or you are feeling too at home and are needing to do something different. I can see the copying part as two different things. Either you want to share the parts of yourself that you have repressed or that you are copying some people?s ideas and reflecting it back with negative emotions. 



Beardo said:


> We were all out on a boat, searching for someone under the water. We couldn't find them, so we went inside a large house. Evil copies of my parents (who were totally different than my irl parents) were making a person named Hershel (who resembled a staff member at my school) take a cabinet upstairs. I took the front of it off and handed it to Hershel, and then carried the rest of the cabinet upstairs with someone I didn't know. Anyways, I ended up in a alone with one of the copies. Everyone else was outside. She seemed aware, though, and asked something along the lines of "Why aren't you scared of me" I didn't answer, and then went outside.



Next you were on a boat, which represents how you are able to cope with and express emotions. You seem to be searching for someone, indicating that you might be trying to find something missing in your life. Since this person was underwater, this person might represent a part of you that is suppressed. Perhaps this experience is supposed to show that you might be suppressing some of your emotions. Whenever the clones are referenced, think back to what I said above: do you want to share parts of yourself that are repressed, or are you copying someone else?s ideas and reflecting back with negative emotions? Hershel, who represents a staff member might represent looking for reassurance and support in your decisions. I find it interesting that you say it is evil parent clones telling Hershel to carry the cabinet upstairs because a cabinet could mean hiding family or personal secrets. Since you take the front off you might be letting those secrets out. Upstairs tends to be representative of either a higher level of understanding or holding yourself high. I kind of think that it is representative of understanding these secrets or whatever it is that you are repressing. There is a girl who says: Why aren't you scared of me?? How I think of it as why are you not [insert dream symbol]? In this case, I think it isn?t fear but rather anger. The dream girl might be asking you, ?why aren?t you angry at me?? because the dream evil girl clone represents a part of yourself that you might have suppressed as well or some sort of negative emotion again it depends on how you think about the clones. Then you go outside and join the rest of the clones. I think going outside with them represents being free to express these repressed parts of yourself. The dream seems to tell you to stop closing yourself off and enjoy freedom. This part seems to be showing you how you express your emotions, in which case it seems that you are not expressing some of them, especially the negative ones. You might be letting go of some sort of secrets and gaining a higher level of understanding, but you are looking for someone to support you in a certain matter. I think you are looking for support in releasing the suppressed emotions within yourself. 



Beardo said:


> Everyone else was looking in the ocean for bodies of people we knew (who had evil clones) and we found all except one, with a name starting with a P. I walked up a large hill, then ran into some of the clones spreading this weird orange goo everywhere, sorta like a net or a web. One of the self-aware ones told me to escape to their canoe which was over by the ocean. I started running, but my body felt extremely heavy. I turned around and saw Hershel and his girlfriend running too. Hershel was telling her he didn't have much time left, since he was going to split into a bunch of evil clones, and the girl was crying. They said a quick and painful goodbye before the girl followed me up the hill and ran with me to where the canoe was.
> Then I woke up.



For this next part there is ocean, bodies, and someone with the letter P. Ocean represents the state of your emotions and feelings. Since you found most of the bodies, it indicates that in this case, you are feeling detached from those around you and that you are emotionally drained. Regarding the one starting with the letter P, perhaps it is a pun on ?pee? and kind of means that you need to express emotions better. However, this ?P? was lost which suggests that you are feeling overwhelmed with your emotions. Then you start walking up a hill, representing struggles in achieving a certain goal. Then you see the clones spreading weird orange goo in a web-like fashion. The goo represents emotions that you need to confront and deal with. In this case, it seems to be liveliness, friendliness, hope, and being outgoing. The web-like fashion of this goo suggests that you are being held back from fully expressing yourself. I think this weird orange goo is trying to tell you that you need to stop holding back and be more outgoing, friendly, lively, and to see how hope is in your life. Then you were told to escape to a canoe. Canoes actually represent emotional balance and moving ahead through power and determination. Perhaps this self-aware clone is pointing to the direction of emotional balance and a favorable turn of events. You were trying to run but felt heavy. This represents a lack of self-esteem and confidence, especially in regards to the burdens and responsibilities that you are carrying. Also note that sometimes this represents REM paralysis in dreams, which is pretty much what should happen when we are sleeping. We don?t want to act out our dreams (otherwise, you?d be running all over the house!). Hershel, who represents reassurance and support for your decisions, is not able to make it, representing a feeling of not being able to escape from life?s problems or again a lack of confidence in doing so. Not having enough time is again stress regarding time running out on a personal matter. When the girlfriend cries, it might actually be your own crying projected unto her, making it easier to deal with yourself crying. Finally, a goodbye suggests going on a journey of self-discovery, in this case, probably to emotional stability as represented by the canoe. This portion seems to highlight the suppression that has been discussed in the previous paragraphs, but now the dream is addressing what you need to do about it. The dream seems to show that, although there might not be support, you will still go on your own journey of self-discovery.

In summary, it seems that there is some sort of decision that lead you to some wrong way, especially having to do with a lot of emotional suppression. You seem to be starting to let some things out, but the dream is trying to really show you what you need to do. It is showing that although you may lack confidence in being able to express, you should. There is hope though, since the dream ends as you are about to cross the canoe to emotional stability. It is on you though whether you decide to jump into the canoe. 
Whew I hope that this was helpful! It is definitely helpful to write out your dreams as soon as you get them.





Spoiler: Justina?s dreams






Justina said:


> Okay so.. 2 dreams


Hi again! Wow two dreams this time? You?re on fire with these dreams. Let?s see what we got here.

*Dream 1*


Justina said:


> Me, my dad, my best friend, and my enemy were somewhere I can't remember. Like..Israel? Idk. So in my dream, there were these 8 extremely special and important things in the world. On of them was stolen. My crew (just gonna say) were staying in a building near one of these items, unaware. We could see the building it was being held in outside the window. It was kinda big, with pillars, it looked like a temple. We heard a boom. Then we found out the item was near us. My dad said," that can't be the _" or something like that. Then while we were looking at the temple thing, we saw something land on it, a bomb, and it exploded. The building we were in set on fire and we managed to escape and there were a bunch of random rescue dudes in there.. Weeeelll.. Also, in that dream, my enemy turned into a giant carrot shaped like a person. My best friend turned into a giant baby carrot..


First, let?s deal with the beginning people. Whenever you see people you know, you have to remember what it is you associate with them that might also be a part of you. Seeing your father in your dream represents authority and protection but can also be representative of a need to be more self-reliant. Seeing your best friend means that you need to acknowledge or enhance a quality that your best friend has. Definitely ask yourself what you like about your best friend and how you can work on these qualities yourself. Enemies in dreams represent opposing ideas and contradictions. You might be in denial about something or are rejecting something or someone. Sometimes your enemy is trying to show you that you are trying to get rid of certain parts of your character. I?ll probably get into what I think it might be later on, but definitely think about which one fits better. If the place was Israel, it might represent feeling conflicted in some sort of personal spiritual matter. However, if you are unsure and it is a foreign land, it represents a change in your life. How you feel about your surroundings determines whether you are ready or not for the change. There were eight important things in the world. Eight stands for power, authority, success, material gains, and wealth. If the number eight is in your dream, you?re supposed to trust your instincts and intuition. It can also be a pun on ?ate? and that there is information you need to digest. So far, I can see this go many ways, especially on the ?ate? part because perhaps the items are all important information for you to digest. One of them was stolen. One stands for individuality, leadership, originality, and confidence. It represents being a winner, a higher spiritual force, or solitude. Something stolen represents suffering some sort of loss in life or that someone took your success or credit for something you did. Perhaps it was the whole success thing was stolen, connecting how one stands for being a winner. Maybe you are also suffering from a loss of individuality, leadership role, originality, or confidence? Whenever you see a building, it represents the self and the body. You said it looked like a temple, which can be representative of inspiration and growth or the attention you give your own physical body. It can also suggest that you are trying to find a place to keep things dear to you (the ?one? that was stolen perhaps?). You also mention some pillars, which represent strength, stability, and firmness, especially when in bad situations. Since pillars support buildings, it could mean that you have full support from those around you. The boom that you then hear suggests that there is something that you need to pay attention to that you can learn a lesson from. Generally sounds that annoy or attract our attention are the dreams? way of trying to show us something important. Then your father says that it ?can?t be the [insert object?s name]? which represents refusing to see or acknowledge some sort of truth. Perhaps you might not be acknowledging what the ?one? symbolizes for you. Bombs represent going through an explosive situation in your life. It can also represent repressed desires and emotions that might ?explode? if they are not acknowledged. Perhaps you are not acknowledging either the situation or the emotions and the dream is trying to show you that. This is especially with the building that gets on fire. It indicates that you need to undergo a transformation. However, since you escape, the dream is telling you that you will then experience a favorable turn of events. The rescuers represent a period of cleansing and purification. Somehow, your enemy and friend both turn into different kinds of carrots. Carrots represent abundance, fertility, and possibly that someone is luring you (kind of like how they dangle carrots to attract). I think in this case it is both abundance and the lure. The enemy seems to be luring you to opposite ideas or the inner conflict you might have in yourself. Your best friend might be trying to show you that you have more of that special quality. However, your best friend was a baby carrot, which represents that you need to nurture and care for that quality too. 

It seems that this dream is about different kinds of ideas coming together, but especially trying to integrate and gather all of the important information. Definitely think about which meaning of ?one? fits, best, because that particular quality seems to be something that is important to you that you might be lacking. You might not even be acknowledging that you need it. However, keeping certain desires and emotions back will cause you to explode if you do not express them. Your dream is trying to get you to some sort of cleansing and transformation, showing you that you might be lured into an inner conflict, but that you need to care for certain special qualities. 

*Dream 2*


Justina said:


> There was this one guy who would get tattoos whenever he got mad. I met him and I think I began to do that too..I'm only 11



Haha don?t worry! I don?t think the dream is necessarily telling you that you absolutely need to get a tattoo this instant! Let?s see what tattoos mean (its interesting to me since I think it?s the first time I had to search that). Dreaming of getting tattoos or having tattoos represents sense of individuality and desire to stand out in a crowd. It?s a sign of wanting to be unique, especially if you don?t have tattoos in real life. Definitely consider what kind of tattoos you got when you were mad and what the guy got too (the guy could represent who you wanted to be, as in a person who expresses individuality). Different tattoos represent things that have left lasting impressions. Having tattoos can also suggest that there is something, whether a situation or decision, that is staying with you longer than you expected. When you are angry in your dreams, it can sometimes be a way for you to express it in a safe place where people won?t judge you for being mad. Other times, it represents frustrations and disappointments with yourself. When you meet this guy, it suggests that you are learning to accept different parts of yourself and bring them into your personality.

I think this dream is showing you that you are learning to accept your own individuality and uniqueness. You want to stand out. However, I think you also want to express your anger. I can also see as being disappointed in the past for not expressing individuality. Maybe if you look at the tattoos themselves you can figure out more substance in the dream.

I hope this was helpful!








Dawnpiplup said:


> Whoa, thanks for that interpretation!   I think you're right...I've been so indecisive and anxious lately,  and so much more. The accuracy of your interpretation scared me XD.


Wow I?m glad it was accurate! Hope I didn?t scare you too much. 



Meg-Mog said:


> Thank you


You?re welcome! Hopefully I can get to your other dream soon.


----------



## nyenisu (Jan 6, 2016)

Ooohhh this seems really cool!!


Spoiler



Alright, so.. I had a dream that there was a bomb threat or something around the site of my apartment, and I was outside with my significant other and the police officers wouldn't let us into the building. However, my significant other and I, and other people who were outside were rounded up in a hidden side lobby of my apartment (no one was guarding it) by a terrorist holding a gun. He shot all of us (sitting in a row) in the legs first and then went back to the first person and was saying "I'm going to kill you now" and was laughing like crazy and shot the first person in the head, and so on. But when he almost got to my s/o and me (who were last), a police officer came in and the terrorist turned around and my dream ended. Sorry, this is so morbid haha ;__; I don't know if this is useful info but my dreams always switch from first to third person perspective at some point. oh and my parents hate my s/o and hate the idea of me being with him, even though i'm an adult and i can make my own decisions. his mom's cool with me though! 
I was freaking out when I woke up x_x


----------



## Beardo (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, the fact that my seemingly random dreams actually really reflect my life is interesting. I mean, I could relate to everything mentioned. It's nice to get something out of writing down dreams. Plus, it's said to help you have a lucid dream, which I really want to do.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 6, 2016)

Spoiler: kanvrises? and Kidcatisbestcat?s dreams






Spoiler: kanvrises? dream






kanvrises said:


> This is a great idea! I've loved dream interpretation for a long time.
> 
> I've always wondered about this one vivid dream I had like 8-10 years ago!
> 
> It was a pretty long dream, and it was really repetitive. I was like in an alley of venice, there were buildings on both sides of me but like... it was the sides of them, so it was like... wall, water, wall, no entrances or w/e. And I was on a reg size boat, like a smallish one but not a dingy, it had a mast, and I was SURROUNDED by unmanned boats. there were boats everywhere!!!! And there were sharks in the water. And I fell in! And I was back on the boat. I think when the sharks got me I was teleported back? Like back in time. Then I fell again, it happened again! I was SUPER scared the first time but each time got less scared. Eventually it happened for over 86 times, there was a little basketball counter at the top of my vision that told me what I was on. I just remember that number, 86. Eventually I got really tired of it and it became tedious. Does this mean something? Or


Thank you! I?m glad you love dream interpretation too! Let?s see what this vivid dream means.

First, you were in an alley of Venice where only the sides of the buildings face you. Walking through the alley suggests dead-ends and feeling as though you missed out on opportunities in life. Alleys also tend to represent limited options. Being in another country represents change in your life and going through a new phase or transition. In this case, it might be representative of not being ready for change because of what happens in the dream. The buildings that you see sides of represent in this case that you might not be approaching a certain problem directly. In particular, there was a pattern of wall and water. Walls represent limitations and barriers to your progress. Sometimes they also represent being too used to doing things the same way. Water represents the subconscious and emotions. Perhaps in the beginning, you felt that you missed out on opportunities and have approached dead ends. However, you might not feel ready for change. You do not want to approach the problem directly, leading to some limitations and possibly some emotions. 

Then you were inside a boat, representing how you cope and express your emotions. The dream might even be telling you not to ?rock the boat? and to stay out of harm. Sharks represent anger, hostility, and fierceness. You seem to be going through a long and difficult emotional time. You might be struggling with individuality and independence. Sharks can also represent people in your life who are greedy. I think the many boats and the sharks show that you are expressing a lot of anger and might not be coping so well with all of the emotion. Then you seem to fall through water and travel back in time, repeating the scenario again and again. Falling through water represents being overwhelmed with emotion and giving up rather than staying on the surface or floating. Teleporting represents a desire to escape through a situation or moving faster and easier through it. You might be expressing frustration on how life is going and how slow it?s moving. Time represents fear of not being able to deal with stress in life. When things repeat, it means that there is some sort of message that needs to be learned or that you are going through life in a routine and need to get out of that routine. You were scared the first time, but as you went through the experience again and again, you got less scared. I can see this go two ways because of different meanings with being scared. You are either gaining control in your life (being scared can mean lack of control and self-doubt) or you are getting less angry (anger tends to pretend to be fear). Then you saw a scoreboard in your dream with the number 86, which is around the number of times you repeated this. Scoreboards represent how you are doing in life and how you measure up to others. For the significance of 86, I added the numbers until I got a single digit ( 8+6=14, 1+4=5). In this case, I think the five for your dream represents a change in your path and needing to change the course in your life. I think the repetition of all of this in your life is making you emotionally drained and stressed, as indicated by how tired you get at the end of it all. For this part of the dream, it seems that you are going through a very emotional time, possibly expressing a lot of anger, and letting yourself get washed by the emotions. It has become a monotonous thing, going in circles and repeating. However it seems that things might get better since you might be gaining control or getting less angry. The dream seems to be trying to tell you that there needs to be change in your life path because you are getting emotionally drained.

In summary, it seems that missed opportunities and not challenging problems directly is causing some emotional turmoil, probably related to anger. It is repeating and emotionally draining you, so you might need to change your life path. 

Whoops I just realized I wrote this in a present/future tense, but I tend to pretend that it is happening like that anyway with a lot of dream interpretations. Try to think back to 8-10 years ago and see if this was something that was going on. I hope this was helpful to you!





Spoiler: Kidcatisbestcat?s dream






Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I had a dream that my doctor kidnapped me and did horrible experiments ;_;


Oh gosh! I definitely wouldn?t want my doctor doing that to me!

First, your doctor represents a need for emotional and spiritual healing. However, this is only if you are not having some physical concerns with health. If you are, it might be your dreams way of telling you to go get a check-up due to your own worries. Usually I go with the emotional and spiritual healing though. Being kidnapped represents feelings of being trapped and restricted. Perhaps someone is trying to grab your attention away from your goals. Finally, being experimented on represents feeling helpless in some part of your life, feeling as though someone else controls what goes on in your life. I think this dream is trying to reflect your feelings of being trapped and feeling helpless in changing what goes on in your life. The dream might be trying to show you that so that you can heal yourself emotionally and spiritually. 

I hope that this was helpful!








Beardo said:


> Wow, the fact that my seemingly random dreams actually really reflect my life is interesting. I mean, I could relate to everything mentioned. It's nice to get something out of writing down dreams. Plus, it's said to help you have a lucid dream, which I really want to do.



Haha you?d be surprised! I?m glad that I was able to help interpret your dream and that you could relate to the interpretation. If you want help lucid dreaming, take a look at this section of dreammoods here!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 7, 2016)

Spoiler: Dream Interpretations for: Ghost Soda, Brad, innerutopia, snoozit, Justina, and ACNLover 10






Spoiler: Ghost Soda?s dream






Ghost Soda said:


> Here's the other dream!
> 
> I was living in a skyscraper with my family, it was a high room and I could see the city but not, like, the top of the skyscraper. Anywho, I was near a smallish fridge and I was sorting out boxed leftovers so I could fit them all in the fridge. The next thing I remember I was laying down and my sister told me something was out the window. When I looked out it was night time and the stars were really bright despite being in a city and I saw some really bright stars were flying around and as the came closer they turned out to be ufos. Just then characters from Gravity Falls were there and weirdmageddon was happening. A stray beam hit the apartment and I went flying out of the window. I was freaked out but not as much as I usually feel when I'm falling in a dream. I fell into a body of water and was drowning for a bit but then I managed to get back out and felt stronger than I was before. I woke up a bit after that.


I was wondering when this was going to show! Let?s see what we?re dreaming about now.

First, skyscrapers represent high ideals, creativity, accomplishments, and imagination. They can represent how you aim high. Family represents security, warmth, and love or bitterness, jealousy, or rivalry, depending on your relationship with them. Since you were in a high room, it indicates that you have been experiencing a very high level of understanding, awareness, or success. Part of me thinks it?s success because of the skyscraper, but I?ll still let you come to your own conclusion with that. From your place, you could see the city which represents your social environment and sense of community. Definitely think about what family means to you and how that is connected with your sense of community. Next you were next to a fridge, rearranging leftovers. The fridge can represent different things: your ?cold? personality or emotions, you need to put some plan on hold, or that you have accomplished what you have been seeking. Leftovers represent resentment for things you are still holding on to and how you need to let things go. I kind of see the fridge then as either the cold emotions or needing to put some plans on hold. Perhaps you are rearranging the leftovers to prepare to let go. It seems that in this part you seem to have some high levels of success but then there is also some resentment. You might have had to try and let things go. 

Next, you were looking out the window after laying down, which represents your outlook on life, your point of view, and your awareness on some decision. Outside the window was a night sky with many stars moving about despite being in the city. Night can either represent setbacks in achieving goals or that you are experiencing some new beginnings. Sometimes it means that you need to put certain things aside to clear your head and come to it later. Stars in your dream can represent success, but they can also represent putting decisions into luck or being too ?starry eyed? or idealistic. Since some of them were moving about, those represent self-fulfillment and advancement. There might be big changes going on in your life. However, we also have to note that these stars ended up being UFOs. UFOs indicate feeling alienated from those around you or that you are acting ?spacy? or ?spaced out? and need to be more grounded. My take on this whole night sky outside the window is that you might be aware of possible setbacks in achieving goals might be because you are being too idealistic and spacy and that you need to focus more on reality. Another take I have on this is that you might be aware of a new beginning where you are experiencing some big changes, possibly having to do with alienation. I?m not entirely sure as it can go either way. 

Then you see the characters from Gravity Falls (I wish I can watch that show more. I love it but don?t know too many episodes). Fictional characters in general imply wanting to escape from reality (possibly connecting to being ?spacy.? Consider how you might need to acknowledge the qualities of the characters. Perhaps you want to escape reality and go solve mysteries like Dipper and Mabel in a different town? Or perhaps you wish to be both smart (Dipper) and optimistic (Mabel)? Or you might be in harmony or conflict about something (twins). Then an Armageddon occurs, which represents a feeling of hopelessness and being out of control. You might have some deep emotional stress in your real life. A stray beam then hits you, representing that you need to focus on your attention and concentrate. Then you fall out of the window, representing how you are unwillingly going along with some plan. You might have felt pressured into doing something you don?t actually want to do. You said you were freaked out, but not as much as you were before, which could either mean that you are not having that many doubts or lack of control in your life or that you are not as angry. Then you dreamed that you were drowning but survived and came back strong. Downing indicates being overwhelmed by emotions and trying to discover your subconscious too quickly. Since you survive, your dream is trying to tell you that you will ultimately triumph in a situation in real life. Your dream is trying to show how you can recover from being overwhelmed with emotion and come back stronger. 

In summary, I think this dream is about how you looked at your previous accomplishments and where you have gotten to now. You seemed to have a lot of success but resentments at the same time that you are keeping inside. When you look into your life, you see possible setbacks in trying to achieve your goals because of too much idealism and that you need to be more grounded on reality. You might also be going through some big changes that might have to do with being alienated from others. However, it seems that you still want to escape reality, possibly wanting to solve mysteries. There might be some emotional stress related to this but you still need to focus your attention. You might be stressed about someone trying to pressure you into something you don?t want to do. Ultimately, however, you can recover from these overwhelming gathering of emotions and come back stronger.

I hope this helps!





Spoiler: Brad?s dream






Brad said:


> There was a bear in my parents' house, and it licked my head.


A bear! Oh my! Let?s see what this bear dream means.

Bears in dreams can represent independence, strength, or renewal. They can represent the cycle of life or a period of introspection and thinking. The bear in your parents? house could mean that your parents are dominant figures in your life. Bear can also be a pun on ?bare? to let everything out or to ?bear? and just bear with it and persevere. The parents? house could symbolize power, shelter, and love within your own soul and self. It can also represent concerns about your own parents. I find it interesting that to dream that you are licked by an animal means that you will be called upon for advice. Since you were licked on the head, you might be called on advice because of your wisdom, intellect, understanding, or rationality. I think this dream might be both a cycle of life thing and introspection for the bear. You might now need to help your parents on advice because of your new found wisdom, intellect, understanding, or rationality.

I hope this helps!





Spoiler: innerutopia?s dream






innerutopia said:


> Last night, I had a dream that Adam Levine and Donald Trump were singing a song together at a New Year's Eve celebration. The song was called "Push Me Pull Me" and the audience was all for it, dancing and having a grand ol' time. At some point, Trump decided to stop singing and just start yelling ferociously while ripping his coat and his vest off, and while he was doing this, his toupee fell off of his head and flew into the audience. Under the toupee he wore a hairnet, which was now exposed since the toupee was gone. Nobody, not even Adam, took any particular note of this, and they all acted completely normal.


I have a feeling that as the election draws nearer, I?m going to get more and more Donald Trump related dreams. More fun for me! I hope I got the song right. I?m really really horrible at pop culture references. 

First, for both Adam Levine and Donald Trump, you have to keep in mind your impressions of them and how you see them first before any of the stuff I have to say here. This is because what you think about them trumps any of these general meanings. Adam Levine as a singer can represent divine influence, harmony, and glorifying the human spirit. Donald Trump as one who is running for president signifies the quest for power and believing that you can do a better job if you were in charge of things. Hearing people sing in general represents emotional and spiritual fulfillment. It seems that your mood might be changing for the positive. However, if any of the two are enemies to you, it can also represent reevaluating negativity and letting go of animosity. For the song, the lyrics can represent a message from the subconscious or your voice on how you are really feeling. I wonder, is this the song? According to this, the song could be about life and death with how the singer talks about thinking that people stay but how we?re all just visiting, ?breaking like waves.? Here are some lyrics to the song if you want to think about the message: song lyrics. I kind of agree with it being about life and death. Perhaps this first portion represents some sort of fulfillment with both power and harmony. You might need to let go of negativity, but depending on your views with life and death you either do or you struggle. 

This all happens as part of a New Year?s Eve celebration. New Year (Happy New Year by the way!) represents prosperity, hope, new beginnings, and an opportunity to make a fresh start. It could be the start of a new project or fresh outlook in life. If you want to be more spiritual, it can represent enlightenment or a new found understanding. Pretty much New Year?s means new things are about to happen. The audience seems to enjoy what is happening with their dancing. Audiences represent the world around you and how they are paying close attention to your actions. They can also represent fears of having your personal things discovered. They are dancing with can either represent freedom, balance, and harmony or an attempt to achieve happiness. Perhaps the audience dancing represents your thoughts on how to achieve happiness with people watching you. Then all of a sudden, Donald Trump started yelling and ripping his coat and vest off. Yelling represents repressed anger that needs to be expressed. For ripping off his coat and vest off, I can see it in different ways. First, let?s start with what the coat and vest mean. Coats represent protectiveness and defensiveness. Vests represent compassion for others or being owned by something or someone. Since Donald Trump rips these items, you are either overestimating the strength of these qualities, you might be losing these qualities (rip as a pun on ?R.I.P.? or ?rest in peace), or you could be revealing these hidden qualities. I?m going to have to leave that part up to you since I can?t be too sure which one fits better. In the process, Trump loses his toupee and reveals a hairnet. Through all of this everything goes normally. Since the toupee falls off, it represents the beginning of losing your mind. Hairnets represent needing to show restraint and control in your feelings. For this part of the dream, it seems that there is an opportunity for new things to happen and to have a fresh start in life. You might be figuring out how to balance happiness with people watching your actions. You need to express anger and take a hard look at protectiveness, defensiveness, and compassion without going too far.

In summary, it seems that this dream is about fulfilling both power and harmony and needing to let go of negativity despite starting to lose your mind. You might be trying to balance different qualities in order to get a new start. 

Hope this helped and made sense!





Spoiler: snoozit?s dream






snoozit said:


> i had a dream where i was walking with my enemy and we were talking and it seemed like we were happy having a convo. what does that mean? 0.0


Wow that does sound weird! Let?s see?

First, walking represents slow but steady progress towards your goals. You are moving through life in a confident way. Try to remember where you two were headed as that can help in determining what your goals are. Walking with your enemy in your dream represents opposing ideas and contradictory attitudes. You might be in denial or are rejecting someone. Sometimes though, enemies represent the ones within yourself and therefore are about inner conflict and trying to get rid of certain parts of your character. The conversation might either represent needing to look at opposing ideas, accepting them, or needing to express yourself more clearly. I think this dream seems to be about communicating within yourself about some opposing ideas or some inner conflict. This is a slow but steady process that will help you reach your goal.

I hope this was helpful!





Spoiler: Justina's dream






Justina said:


> I had a dream I sent my boyfriend a nude?


Woah! I can?t wait to see what this means.

Seeing your boyfriend in your dream is supposed to represent your waking relationship with him and how you feel about him. To send the nude you needed to use your cell phone which can either represent being receptive to new information or having difficulties getting through to someone. In general pictures represent something that stays in your mind and sending messages represents your connection to others or messages from your subconscious. Since you sent a nude, it represents a fear of being found out and exposed or misjudged. I think this dream is supposed to represent something in regard to how you feel about your boyfriend. You are either able to receive new info or you are having trouble getting to him. You might be afraid of being exposed or misjudged about something.

I hope this was helpful!





Spoiler: ACNLover10






ACNLover10 said:


> I had a dream I resetted my acnl town.


Oh man! Knowing the progress I have made in my town I would go ballistic if that happened to my town! 

Resetting represents being stuck in some sort of problem, situation, or relationship and that you might need a push forward in doing it. Perhaps you are trying to make a new start and have a second chance. I think in this case, since Animal Crossing is described as a ?second life? you might be trying to have a second chance at life. Also consider what else you think about Animal Crossing and your town in particular to see what else you want to have a second chance at.

I hope this was helpful!


----------



## kanvrises (Jan 7, 2016)

FelicityShadow said:


> Spoiler: kanvrises? and Kidcatisbestcat?s dreams
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: beep



I don't remember where I had the dream, because it was so long ago, but I think you're right about a lot of things o: If it was 10 years ago, I was bullied awfully and had to switch schools over and over again. And my mom decided to hold me back a year because I was so young, and I felt like I missed out on opportunities and was even moreso bullied because of it. And at that time I had a stepdad and he was very abusive and put me and my mom through a lot of turmoil. When I was getting bullied I didn't face the problem head-on and tried to just ignore it, which is like when you were talking about the walls o: I'm not an angry person usually, I felt more fed up than anything back then. So I think maybe the sharks represented the people that tried to hurt me o: When I was thrown into the water with the sharks, maybe that was like... Them getting to me, emotionally, since the water means emotions o: Now that I think about it, the scared at first and then getting tired of it is probably that it was surprising and really hurtful in the beginning but now its getting to me so much that its gotten worn out. I don't think it was gaining control, because I felt really out of control at that time in my life. No matter what I did there was nothing that I could have done. I was 8 years old at this time xD With the scoreboard I think it means what you said it does, and at the time there was this girl who was really popular in the group of friends I wanted to join, but they bullied me and acted like I was inferior. I definitely felt that I needed a change of path, with everything going on xU



So, my verdict, you were accurate  N if it was 8 years and not 10 years I was going through so many awful things that everything is probably just true, I block out those years though. I'm pretty sure it was 10  So, wow, this is great! I'm glad I can finally understand and process the dream, its been bugging me a lot. I think the dream is pretty much still true at this time, so maybe that's why it was bugging me. Maybe I needed to understand what my subconscious was trying to tell me o: Thank you


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the dream interpretations ^^
Last night I had a dream loosely based around the anime "K" or "K Project". I was a girl in the dream with an appearance similar to one of the characters; White hair, black dress, and red eyes. I was part of the Red Clan, having power of fire, as it is in the anime. It took place in the stairwell of my previous home. I, and a few others with similar appearances, did not have control of fire, but to make items we hold very hot. Somewhere in the dream, I think it was slightly lucid. The power was originally something different, I can't remember. I was like,"Hey, I don't like this power, I'm going to change it." Then I was holding a heat-powered pencil sharpener and sharpened a pencil, okay? Then around the end I yelled to the others,"What do we do?" they rolled out a banner thing then yelled,"We have the power of heat!"
Erm.. okay then XD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the dream interpretation.


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 7, 2016)

Okay, I'm going to post a dream I had in October, because I'm still curious about it lol.



Spoiler



I was in my front yard with 2 of my friends from my biology class, let's just call them "Kayla" and "Tom". 
Anyway, here's what happened. I was just talking to them when I noticed a pile of popcorn on the ground. I was like "why is there a bunch of popcorn here...?" 
Kayla said "Oh, that's a way to ask someone out in some ancient culture." Then she promptly turns to Tom, gets on one knee and asks him out. Tom looked shocked, then confused, and he said no. Kayla said "...It's Emily, isn't it?"
...Tom said "no... it's Grace!"
Then he started holding my hand, and Kayla was suddenly over being rejected and happy again.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 7, 2016)

Spoiler: Nightmares? and snoozit?s dream interpretations






Spoiler: Nightmares? dream






Nightmares said:


> Oh my gosh xD
> 
> I had one where I travelled back in time to some medieval time, even though it was the 1700s xD
> 
> There were loads of other modern...ly....dressed people there too. Then my mum and I went to hire some bikes; the only way to unlock the padlock around them, was to 'torture' the bike. (Idek lmao) So I started bashing around the bike until the lock came off - then it turned into a horse. It was really cute and white, and I started riding around on it. Then I woke up.


In general, time travel represents wishes to escape from your current reality. In this case, you seem to want to go into the past. You were in some sort of medieval time, representing old habits and old ways of thinking. People wearing those modernly clothes might suggest that you are putting up a front or that something is ?unsuitable.? You might also be revealing a different part of yourself that was hidden previously. Again, your mother in your dream depends on your relationship with her. Mothers are either representing shelter, comfort, life, guidance, and protection or problems with seeking individuality and development. Then you hired some bikes, which means that you are lacking time to relax and for recreation. You seem to have an inability to get this because of the lock seen in your dream. However, you might also feel insecure because the lock gets broken later on. In order to get the lock broken you had to ?torture it? which represents punishing yourself for bad habits. Perhaps it is a bad habit of yours to overwork and not leave time for relaxation? Then the bike surprisingly became a horse. While bikes represent relaxation and recreation, white horses represent purity, prosperity, and good fortune. Perhaps you are looking at something from a new angle or a different perspective from this change. Maybe you are being indecisive or changing your attitudes in a situation. Perhaps you are changing from punishing yourself for not taking time to relax to celebrating purity, prosperity, and good fortune? Then you ride this horse, suggesting that you are now in a high position or a position of power. I think this dream is trying to show how you changed: from an old habit of either not leaving time for relaxation or punishing yourself for not leaving time for recreation to a time of celebrating your good fortune and a possible position of power. 

I hope this was helpful!





Spoiler: snoozit?s dream






snoozit said:


> last night, i had a dream where i was a beach with some group of friends who i dont know in real life, there was a mini tsunami but it didnt really affect us but in the end, a big tsunami came and we got drowned. it kinda was an exciting dream tbh lol. what does tsunami represents in a dream?


Beaches in dreams represent two different states of mind meeting together (sand and water). The sand represents the rational aspect while the water represents the irrational emotional aspect. Some people also say beaches are transitions between the physical and spiritual. People that you don?t know are parts of yourself that you may have hidden from yourself. You may have rejected these qualities in the beginning but are now able to incorporate them inside your character. The mini tsunami that doesn?t affect you as much represents overwhelming emotional issues that demand your attention and that you have kept bottled up inside you for too long. The larger tsunami on the other hand, and drowning in it, represents being totally overwhelmed by the emotions and repressed things. You need to proceed more cautiously and slowly. I think this dream is trying to get you to realize that you are getting very overwhelmed by these emotional issues and that you need to pay attention to them. 

I hope this helps!








Spoiler: Thank You list






kanvrises said:


> Spoiler: beep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I got a verdict! Thank you for the wonderful feedback. It really helps me to improve and to gain different perspectives whenever I try to analyze with the symbols given. I?m glad that you were not able to see why the dream might have been bugging you. 



Justina said:


> Thanks for the dream interpretations ^^


You?re very welcome! You seem to be enjoying them and I?m glad. 



ACNLover10 said:


> Thanks for the dream interpretation.


You?re welcome! I?m glad you liked it. 



I keep forgetting to reply to the people who have sent me PM's telling me thank you because I delete PM's to get space, but I'm glad people have been enjoying these! It's my pleasure to do this for everyone.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 8, 2016)

Spoiler: minihime?s dream






mimihime said:


> this dream was from a week ago or maybe older, so my memory of what happened isn't as vivid anymore. so just some useful information that might help; i have a huge addiction with american horror story, specifically the first season - which is 'murder house,' and im not into halloween at all. it's just a really stupid day to me tbh. i dont know how everything transitioned, so i'll just be describing what happened in each event in order


Thank you for all the information and for separating it into parts! This will actually make things much easier when deciphering your dream. Let?s see what?s going on here.


mimihime said:


> 1.) on halloween during daylight hours, everyone was dressed up on a black or blue robe and had pumpkins for heads, but i was the only person dressed in a normal/casual attire. we were walking around the streets in groups with our families protesting about something (idk what it was or), chanting and holding up signs. there were literally crowds of families walking in bunches everywhere


First, Halloween with the way it is celebrated tends to symbolize showing a new side of yourself where you are more likely to freely express yourself. However, since you do think of Halloween as a stupid day, it is probably more representative of something you consider meaningless and pointless. Robes represent personal issues that you need to confront or a desire to let loose. You either saw blue or black robes. If we?re going by personal issues needed to be confronted, then blue represents a need to confront sadness or desires to get away from something and black represents issues concerning getting to know your subconscious desires or issues with hate or rejection. These people had pumpkins as heads (This kind of reminds me of Jack and the villagers in New leaf) which represents an openness to new ideas and experiences. However, it seemed that everyone was wearing this except you, which implies either feeling like an outsider or that you are going against popular opinion (this might connect with your associations with Halloween). Walking represents a slow but steady progress towards your goals. You are moving in a confident manner through your life?s path, represented by the street. The groups represent the merging of different parts of yourself, which is emphasized by the families that symbolize togetherness. Protests represents needing to speak up for yourself and your rights. You might be overlooking an important issue in your life, represented by what goes on in your dream. Chanting suggests that you need oneness with others towards a common cause and the signs represent needing help, direction, and guidance in your life. Finally, being part of a crowd could suggest a feeling that your opinions don?t matter or that you need to incorporate different aspects of the crowds into your own person. I think for this first part both parts of the Halloween could factor in. You might want to freely express yourself and go against the crowd, but you might feel something negative about it and that your opinions don?t matter, so you choose instead to go with the crowd. I think this goes with the issues that you needed to face which was sadness, desires to get away, hate, and rejection. You might be open, however, to going against the crowd. The dream seems to be telling you that you need to speak up for yourself regardless. 


mimihime said:


> 2.) still protesting, but me and my family made it up to my school's mile-track. there's less people this time walking around the track and protesting


So here, again we have to remember the speaking up for yourself and possibly overlooking an issue in your life. Your own family in your dream can either be security, warmth and love or bitterness, jealousy, or rivalry. It depends on how you see your family. The track represents the challenges that you are facing in your life and can also refer to your competitive nature. There are less people walking and protesting around this track means that while you are going in circles, you are beginning to recognize this and are now reevaluating your goals. Perhaps this portion of the dream is trying to show how you are overlooking issues with your challenges and going in circles. You might feel some warmth and love or bitterness and jealousy depending on how you see your own family. 


mimihime said:


> 3.) in case you haven't seen american horror story, this family basically moves into this murder house that has ghosts living as a family and everything. the daughter of the family that moved in, violet is my favorite character. anyways, we moved onto circling around that murder house from american horror story and still protesting -- but we were the only family there. i think there were two or three families, but that's about it. it's still day time


Haha thank you! I really want to watch American Horror story but I don?t have a television in my dorm or Netflix. Hopefully I?ll be able to, but thank you so much for the brief summary. Again it seems that you are going in circles about a certain situation and endless repetition. Since this was a haunted house that was being circled around it seems that you are going in circles about unfinished emotional business which can relate to either family, dead relatives, or repressed memories and feelings. Perhaps you are overlooking this unfinished emotional business as well. The dwindling size in people might mean that you have successfully merged those different aspects that you don?t see in the groups anymore. This part of the dream seems to be using your love of American Horror story to get you to pay attention to the repetition and overlooking unfinished emotional business. Also keep in mind any lessons or ideas from this season of American Horror story, particularly with Violet?s character and the house itself. These ideas could be representative of things that you have been repeating or are needing to pay more attention to.


mimihime said:


> 4.) we move onto walking inside the house and it was just our family. we were quiet but still protesting and holding up the signs. as we're walking into the house, we see violet sitting on the staircase, wearing the black dress she usually wears from season 3 (coven) of american horror story as well as the witch hat. she's just sitting at the bottom staring blankly into space. when my parents see her, they run off and hide behind the nearest wall. they tell me that something is wrong with that girl (violet) because she's not dressed in a pumpkin and cloak, and im just standing there like..wtf? i'm not dressed in that either, so why is she so different? and they're scared of her for some reason. i eventually walk up to her to try talking her into leaving the house so we can continue protesting, but the dream ended when she looked up and made eye contact with me


Again we have to keep in mind the recurring themes that are happening. There is unfinished emotional business that is either about family, dead relatives, or repressed memories and feelings. You need to speak up for yourself or look at an issue you might be overlooking. You are also needing help, guidance, and direction in life. The quietness represents needing to reflect on life in order to gain balance. Seeing Violet can represent trying to escape from your own reality. You might also need to incorporate some of her characteristics. From a quick search I did on Violet, it says that she is clever, fearless, intelligent, and witty. Ignore this if this does not relate to you, but it seems Violet is also suffering from major clinical depression, so if this also fits it might be a reflection of that. She was sitting on the staircase which represents change and transformation. You might be contemplating what to do and are being passive with this change, however the dream is trying to tell you that it is time to start taking action. I kind of don?t agree with the dictionary?s interpretation of dresses as a feminine outlook on a situation, but if that fits then you could look at it that way. I kind of like to focus more on the color itself and how that dress functions for her if at all in American Horror Story. Black has more meanings than I mentioned before, and I think these other meanings can apply here. It is also known for the unknown, the subconscious, danger, and mystery along with rejection and hate. It could be the dream?s way of letting you gain a better understanding of yourself. The witch?s hat represents that you are hiding some sort of power and the different aspects of Violet within yourself. I think the clothes that Violet is wearing suggest that you are hiding different aspects of yourself and need to gain a better understanding of who you are. Your parents then run away from Violet and hide behind a wall. Parents represent power, shelter, love and/or concerns about your own parents. Running away from someone represents an issue that you are trying to avoid and not accepting responsibility for your actions. Hiding behind a wall represents being ashamed in acknowledging your connections. I think your parents doing that represents avoiding your connection with the qualities that Violet possesses. Your parents say that something is wrong with Violet because she is not dressed the same as they are. Since Violet is your favorite character, she might actually also be another stand-in for yourself or at least someone you want to emulate. You might be doubting your choices and decision, probably about going against the popular opinion or on how you feel as an outsider. Your parents are then scared, which again highlights the self-doubt and lack of control. You might also be angry about the situation since anger can pretend to be fear. You then confront Violet in order to get her to leave. This represents a fear that you are facing in your waking life, which seems to be something about rejection or not being able to keep up. The dream then ends as you make eye contact with Violet which represents confidence and looking for some connection. Perhaps you are now able to acknowledge the connection you have with Violet. This part of the dream seems to be about reflecting on more things that you are overlooking, and I think this time it centers on different aspects of Violet that you are connected to. You might be hesitant to go through a certain change within yourself, but the dream is trying to get you to do it. The dream is showing how you once were with your parents and how they represent how you were avoiding your connection with those qualities of Violet. However, the dream also shows that you have the ability to have confidence and acknowledge the connection.

In summary, the dream is trying to highlight issues that you need to confront. Different issues are addressed in the different phases of the dream. They seem to be things that are recurring in life with the constant circling and protesting. In particular, it seems that how you view Violet and her qualities is a big impact. Also think about whether you feel like an outside or want to go against the crowd.

I hope this was helpful!


----------



## Llust (Jan 8, 2016)

FelicityShadow said:


> Spoiler: minihime’s dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this was insanely helpful and accurate, i have no idea what to say ;v; thank you so much again
i can see why violet would be chosen as a stand in for me. i'd say the reason why she's my favorite is because i felt some sort of connection with her, despite violet being a fictional character. constantly bullied at school, has some sort of addiction to ignore her problems (her addiction was smoking, mine was something else), and we share the same type of personality. and i realized that the only reason why i havent been having any emotional break downs lately is because im just ignoring my problems or running away from them. i know i shouldnt be doing this, but idk what else to do xD ive been aware of this problem for awhile now, but i never really looked into it like this because i had no idea what was really going on with me. it was fun reading the meaning behind my dream, but it was also very helpful because it helped me pin point some of my primary issues


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

I had a dream that_* My two friends came over. They didn't say anything; they just walked in. The three of us walked to the side by side refrigerator and opened the both sides of it, to find absolutely nothing but a solitary bag of frozen chicken nuggets.*_


then I woke up...I know it's a bit ridiculous, but I feel like even those might have meaning. I'm just curious if you think there some obscure meaning behind it.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 8, 2016)

Spoiler: chocobeann?s dream






chocobeann said:


> This sounds interesting! I'll join in! So I have two recent dreams that I can remember. If it's too much, you can just answer one. I see you have a lot of other comments to respond to ovo;;


Don?t worry about it! Sorry I took so long but I?m finally ready to tackle these!  Thanks for joining in! 

*First Dream*


chocobeann said:


> First one: I was in a really fashionable looking clothing store. A lot of pink and I remember seeing a crystal chandelier. I was with some family members but I don?t remember exactly who. I noticed the store was holding a raffle. You would win something (not sure what) if your number was drawn. There were 3 drawings and 3 random people got to draw the numbers. My number was 82. So the first two people drew (I wasn?t paying attention to who they were, I didn?t recognize them) and they didn?t draw my number. But the last person to draw was Taehyung from the kpop group BTS (they?re a big part of my life so I have dreams of them sometimes). The rest of the group was chilling in the corner of the store kind of standoff-ish. Before Taehyung drew, he came over to me as if he already knew me and pushed me down and started tickling me. For some reason he wanted me to say his name (I also had a dream a while back with another person who wanted me to say his name too). I thought it was a slightly weird request but went along with it and said, ?Tae?? and he said pretty enthusiastically, ?Taepyung!? I was thinking ?Pyung? That?s not right. Does he not even know his own name?? I corrected him, ?no, it?s Taehyung!? And then while still picking on me, he practically forced me to do his signature square smile. Like, he put his hands on my face until he approved of my smile. And then he just got up and left. I felt really disappointed and deserted by that. I found out soon after the number he drew was 72.



Being in a clothing store represents looking for a new image. However, it may also represent anxieties about fitting in or being prepared for a position or role. Since it was a very fashionable store, it suggests that you are either depending too much on looks or that you need to be more confident. Pink represents love, joy, sweetness, happiness, affection, and kindness. It sometimes represents being in love or being immature. However, if you dislike pink then it represents dependency issues. In this store there was a crystal chandelier, representing wealth. Your family represents either security, warmth, and love or bitterness, jealousy, or rivalry. That depends on how you view your own family. I think this clothing store can either represent: wanting to fit in and depending on your looks, acting immature, and seeking wealth or being anxious about a position, needing more confidence, and needing some love, happiness, and affection, possibly also needing wealth. It depends on the situations going on in your life, and you would be better suited in answering which makes more sense. 

Then there was some sort of raffle going on. A raffle can either suggest needing to be more charitable or needing to be more aware of the risks involved with letting this happen by chance. There was a repeat of the number three, which represents a lot of different things: life, vitality, inner strength, completion, imagination, creativity, self-exploration, and experience. It could be a pun on ?third time is the charm? especially with how the raffle works. I also analyzed the meaning of your draw. When you analyze larger numbers you add until you get a single digit. In this case: 82 = 8+2=10. 10=1+0=1. The number one stands for individuality, autonomy, leadership, originality, confidence, and the ego. It is either referencing how you are the best or that you are lonely. I also think that it could be just ten and another allusion to Taehyung who, if my search is correct, has a favorite number of 10? Sorry if I do a lot of ?either ways? but I really can see this going two different ways again: either you need to be more charitable and experience or explore this part of yourself or that you need to be more aware of risks of letting things happen by chance and that only through experience and letting go of ego will you understand. 

Then there?s what happens with Taehyung and his group. It makes sense to dream about BTS if they are a big part of your life. From what I searched, Taehyung seems to be known as a strange guy, known also as ?V? and is a vocalist. Definitely consider first what _you_ associate with Taehyung as that trumps anything that I say here about him. In general, a famous singer represents divine influence, harmony, and glorifying the human spirit. Groups in dreams represent different parts of your character and personality coming together. They were in a corner, representing feelings of frustration and lack of control in making decisions. I think the way the group was standoffish and in the corner represents different parts of yourself feeling frustrated, possibly dealing with a lack of control in some decision. Then Taehyung pushes you down and tickles you. Being pushed down suggests that you are being pressured into doing something or that you do not have time to complete something. Dreaming of being tickled represents a need for humor and laughter or that someone ?tickles? your fancy (Taehyung perhaps?). Then Taehyung tries to get you to say his name, representing that your subconscious might be trying to get your attention about an important message that you refuse to acknowledge. It could also just symbolize however you feel about Taehyung. From what I searched, Tae = great, superior, big, but please correct me if I?m wrong. Then he says ?Taepyung? and if I did my search right, it could be either ?pyeong? which is some form of measurement or ?pyong? which has this new meaning as some sort of way to end a phone call or some sort of sound representing an end to something? If you know the meanings of the words then use those when interpreting this part of the dream. The differences could represent something in your life. Then you correct him and say ?Taehyung? which I found could be translated as ?big prosperity.? Perhaps In this part of the dream, You might associate with being strange or with some sort of harmony with different aspects of your character. However, there is some sort of lack of control in a decision and it seems that you are being pressured to do something. You might need to have some more humor for being too serious or Taehyung simply tickles your fancy. It seems your subconscious is trying to convey a certain message. Perhaps it has to do with changing from a ?great measurement or great end? to a ?great prosperity.? 

Then you were forced to make his signature smile. Being forced to do something represents negative feelings that are being pushed out of the subconscious. You might have suppressed feelings of hate, aggression or anger that need to be addressed. It is ironic though that you are being forced to smile. There are interpretation of smiling meaning that you are in search of something or someone that wil make you happy. However, I can also see it as a metaphor for keeping a fa?ade and smiling, suppressing the negative feelings. It might be that you had to just ?grin and bear it.? However, you are now being forced to acknowledge the negative feelings associated with doing this. Taehyung does this by using his own hands to kind of sculpt the smile. Your face in your dream represents the persona that you show to the world and how you confront problems and deal with issues. Hands represent the relationship you have with those around you and how you connect with the world. I think in this case, the way Taehyung tries to sculpt the smile is showing how you deal with problems, by grinning and bearing with them. You might be afraid to ask for help as indicated by how hands can also be ?helping hands.? Taehyung then leaves you and makes you feel disappointed and deserted. Dreaming that someone is leaving you represents feelings of rejection or of not being able to keep up and questioning your abilities. However, it can also mean an end of something and getting ready to let go of the past and move on forward. Your feelings of disappointment represent real-life experiences of being disappointed all the time. Dreams in this case serve as an outlet to help ease your mind. You also felt deserted which represents time to leave the past feelings and characteristics hindering your growth. It could also be a fear of being deserted that might have stemmed from a recent loss or a fear of losing a loved one. It can also mean you feel neglected. Finally, you find out that the number he drew was a 72, so 7+2=9. Nine represents completion, closure, rebirth, inspiration, and reformation. You are now seeking to improve the world. I think this portion of the dream represents being forced to just smile and keep a fa?ade of being able to bear it, but now releasing all of the negative emotions that come about from suppressing them. It is represented by how Taehyung sculpts the face that you make to the world. It seems that you are also getting ready to let go of the past, perhaps on past disappointments and past feelings that are hindering your progress. This ties in with how nine can be about completion, closure, and rebirth. 

In summary, I think Taehyung is here in your dream trying to show you how you?ve been presenting yourself to the world and how you can finally find closure in ending past feelings and habits that have hindered progress. I think either of the different scenarios that I put in the previous paragraphs relate to grinning and bearing it. Perhaps you are beginning this transformation from either being measured a lot or just trying to end certain things with a smile and are now seeking a path to great prosperity. 

*Second Dream*


chocobeann said:


> Second one: The beginning is sort of fuzzy but I was in an exotic place. It was really bright and sunny, there were palm trees, and I was either on a cruise or a jet boat. The water was like crystal and it all felt alive. It was so beautiful. All of a sudden the setting changed. It was still in someplace exotic and super sunny but I was hiking up a mountain with some other unfamiliar people. As we were climbing, there were orange and yellow guide ropes and flags. Some of the ropes were above our heads too. Once we got to the check point there was a hotel? Or a building that housed us. It looked like an old Spanish villa so I?m guessing the location could have been somewhere in Mexico or South America? I remember standing under one of the arches as a rainstorm came in and I just stood there for a bit and watched the rain as it hit all the foliage and dirt. And then all of a sudden I was inside and it was more like a restaurant. I was sitting at a table with my family and I looked over to see Yoongi (another guy from BTS haha). While everyone was talking to each other, I noticed he kept staring at me in a romantic way. After a bit, I was feeling a little uncomfortable so I got up and went to another area or another room. He followed me and it totally caught me guard because he suddenly turned into machine. It looked like an ATM machine but it was a ?kissing test? machine?? LOL. When he turned into it, it pretty much jumped on me and started kissing me (and I admit I was kind of enjoying it hahahahaa). When it stopped, it gave me a result of how good of a kisser I was. It said I wasn?t very good. Probably because I wasn?t ready for another human being to turn into a machine and start kissing me wow.



So in the first part, you were in an exotic place, which represents a change in your life. You were excited and happy which suggests that you are ready for the change. In this exotic place, it was bright and sunny with palm trees and waters that shined like crystals. Whenever something is bright, it represents a higher consciousness and needing to show honor in a situation. Sunshine represents experiencing an emotional or situational breakthrough. It is the dream?s way of giving you reassurance that you are on the right path. Palm trees represent tranquility, high aspirations, fame, victory, hopes, and longevity. Sometimes they represent paradise and leisure, thus a need to relax and take a vacation. The waters represent being in tune with your spirituality, denoting serenity, peace of mind, and rejuvenation. You seemed to be either on a cruise or a jet boat. A cruise can represent an emotional journey or ?cruising? through situations in your life with ease. If you were on a jet boat, it could be that you are actually speeding through life situations and that you are able to cope with your emotions. This was a beautiful area which represents that these are parts of yourself that you admire. You might be ready to acknowledge these qualities into yourself. I think this first part of the dream seems to be representing a certain change in your life with admiring and accepting different parts of yourself. The dream is trying to show you that you are on the right path here: gaining a higher consciousness, achieving high aspirations, hopes, and victories, getting peace of mind, and being able to get through your emotions and life?s situations. 

Again, you were in another foreign place, which represents another change in your life. It seems to be another change that you are prepared for. There was also sunshine here which means that you were experiencing some sort of other emotional or situational breakthrough. In the dream you are being offered assurance of another right path. You then climbed a mountain, which represents determinations and ambition. There were people you don?t know in your dream which represent hidden parts of yourself that you need to confront or acknowledge. You were guided by ropes and flags, some of which were above you. Ropes represent your connection and attachment to others. You might be holding certain relationships together. Since some of them were above you, it suggests that you need to ?aim high? and set your goals a little higher. You were also guided by flags which I think represents what the dream is guiding you towards. Perhaps we can look at the colors: orange represents hope, friendliness, generosity, and being outgoing. It suggests expanding your horizons and looking into new interests. Yellow on the other hand in this dream represents intellect, energy, agility, and happiness. Perhaps this part is trying to show you another change that you are prepared for and another breakthrough. You are prepared with determination to confront different parts of yourself that you have to acknowledge. The dream seems to be guiding you to your attachment to others and to different parts of yourself. 

Then you reached a checkpoint which had some sort of hotel or villa. The checkpoint to me can either represent a point in your life where you are checking whether you have what it takes to proceed or it can represent a recording for your life progress so far. The hotel/villa represents a new state of mind or a shift in personal identity. You might be undergoing some sort of transition and need to get away from your old ways of thinking.  You were then standing under an arch watching the rain. Arches represent your support system and being under them represents new opportunities and like the hotel a different direction or phase in your life. The rain represents forgiveness and grace. It can also be representative for renewal. You watched as the rain fell on the foliage and dirt. Foliage, or plants, represent spiritual development, potential, and growth. It can also reflect a caring and loving nature. Dirt represents situations where you might have been less honorable and have concealed questionable behavior. I think this part of the dream is kind of your ?checkpoint? in life, checking your progress through it and seeing whether you are ready to move on. You are undergoing a lot of transitions and new opportunities. It is possibly about forgiveness, renewal, development, and reflecting on times when you were less honorable.

The scene then shifts one more time to be in a restaurant. A restaurant suggests that at this point you might be feeling overwhelmed by decisions and choices that you need to make. It can also represent seeking emotional nourishment outside of your social support system. You were sitting in a table with your family and Yoongi. Tables represent social unity and family connection and in this case I think your family represents security, warmth, and love. Correct me again if I?m wrong, but they seem to call Yoongi ?Suga? and he is apparently one of the rappers of the group. Rapping tends to suggest needing to better verbalize your thoughts and feelings. With his nickname, it could be a pun on ?sugar? meaning that you are as sweet as sugar or that there are pleasures and enjoyments that you are denying yourself. His presence can also be thought of as needing certain qualities that you like about him. From what I searched, he tends to be the fixer, the one that is honest and blunt, and the one that speaks up about things that he feels isn?t right. Hmm, that does fit with the rapping. It can also be just a reflection of your admiration for the group. Then he stares at you romantically, making you get up and leave. Someone staring at you suggests that you might be hoping that someone would look your way more often. It could also represent anxiety or pride or that you feel scrutinized for your actions and behaviors. He then follows you, transforms into some sort of kissing test machine and then ?tests? your kissing skills. Dreaming that someone follows you suggests that you are refusing to acknowledge a certain viewpoint or idea. When something turns into something else it represents indecision towards some situation or issue. You might also be just looking at something or in this case someone from a new perspective. The machine could suggest that you are going through life without too much thought and are not thinking things through. However, machinery can also represent mind or body. Kisses represent love, affection, tranquility, harmony, and contentment. You are kissed by a celebrity which represents your drive to be successful. Consider what you like about Yoongi and why he is famous to see where you want to achieve success in. Again, dreams like this can also just be a representative of how much of an impact BTS has on you. This was a sort of test which indicates being scrutinized in some way. It suggests that you feel inadequate or insecure about some part of your life. This final part seems to be about being at a stage of life where you are overwhelmed by some decisions you need to make. Perhaps you are seeking some sort of help from family. It seems that you might be overwhelmed with the decision to verbalize your thoughts. You might feel scrutinized for your actions and this could have made you indecisive. It seems that the machine represents being scrutinized with some aspect of how you go through life, whether it is about achieving success or something about love. 

In summary, this dream seems to be about the paths that you have been making through life. It seemed to be going well in the beginning. You were gaining better understanding of yourself and had some realizations here and there. Then you reach a checkpoint where you look at forgiveness at the times where you were less honorable and then shift to where you are now overwhelmed by certain decisions. You might be feeling scrutinized in your decisions now and how you achieve success or something about love.

Whew I finally got to tackle this! I really hope I got some of the BTS stuff right, but definitely go with what you know since you know them better than I do. I hope that this was helpful for you!





Spoiler: Thank Yous






mimihime said:


> this was insanely helpful and accurate, i have no idea what to say ;v; thank you so much again
> i can see why violet would be chosen as a stand in for me. i'd say the reason why she's my favorite is because i felt some sort of connection with her, despite violet being a fictional character. constantly bullied at school, has some sort of addiction to ignore her problems (her addiction was smoking, mine was something else), and we share the same type of personality. and i realized that the only reason why i havent been having any emotional break downs lately is because im just ignoring my problems or running away from them. i know i shouldnt be doing this, but idk what else to do xD ive been aware of this problem for awhile now, but i never really looked into it like this because i had no idea what was really going on with me. it was fun reading the meaning behind my dream, but it was also very helpful because it helped me pin point some of my primary issues



Awww you?re always welcome.  I guess the dream is trying to get you to at least look at your problems. The first step is recognizing them and seeing them as they are. I hope that this interpretation helped you to take that first step. If you need help with anything just let me know!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 8, 2016)

Spoiler: That Zephyr Guy?s, Serine_Sapphire88?, and BluePikachu47?s dream interpretations






Spoiler: That Zephyr Guy?s dream






That Zephyr Guy said:


> This thread makes me want to keep a dream journal again so I can actually remember my dreams. My dream recall is such garbage honestly that only the very vivid and odd details stick out to me - such as accidentally falling in a river of wastewater, living in my old best friend's house, and standing on a very rickety scaffolding.
> 
> I can make a fairly good guess as to what those things mean, but it's just disappointing to see that's the only thing I can remember from a whole night of sleep compared to everyone else's multiple paragraphs.


Hey that sounds like a good idea! I myself want to keep a dream journal and a regular journal again as part of the New Year to really look into myself and what I want to do. I think the fact that you even remember parts of your dreams is very good! Remember, some people don?t even remember their dreams at all. It?s also the more vivid things that stick out that are better to focus on and interpret, rather than details that you ?might? have recalled but are unsure of. Don?t worry about their multiple paragraphs! Many people have submitted a sentence as a dream and that?s fine too! Maybe you can use this thread to try and record your dreams so that I can help you with the meanings too. 

Alright now to the meanings! Falling in water in general represents being overwhelmed by emotions. You might feel that it is easier to give up rather than prevent yourself from drowning in emotions. In the dream you specifically fall into a river of waste water. When rivers are contaminated and when you see waste it implies a feeling of being tired and lethargic. It could be that you are ?wasting? your energy on something that might be emotionally drowning you. I guess for falling into a river of wastewater, the dream seems to be trying to show how your energy deposits are being drained and how you are overwhelmed by your emotions.

You then dreamt that you lived with your old best friend. Friends from your past tend to point to a desire to reconnect with that part of yourself that you have lost touched with. You might pick up an old hobby or a long hidden talent. Sometimes, dreams like this represent needing to reconnect with the particular friend. Since houses represent the soul and self, the dream probably is trying to tell you to search into your soul about either qualities of the friend that you need to reconnect with you?re the friend themselves. 

Another dream of yours is standing on a rickety scaffolding. Standing represents assertiveness and making your thoughts and feelings known. Scaffoldings represent something temporary in your life and looking for support to help you reach your goals. The rickety part seems to either represent a need to be more form, emphasizing the ?stand up for yourself? moral of standing or needing to be more cautious. I think this particular dream is trying to get you to be more assertive but also to be more cautious. You seem to be looking for some support as well. 

I hope this was helpful! Here are some links here to help you with dream recall! 
Tips on Remembering Dreams
Keeping a Dream Journal





Spoiler: Serine_Sapphire88?s dream






Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> One dream I tend to have sometimes is one where my teeth are suddenly crumbling out of my mouth and I keep having to spit out the bits.


Hello! Teeth dreams are definitely one of the most common so you?re not alone! I think I?ve seen about two or three on this thread. Here is a longer meaning of teeth dreams. I?m going to combine rotting and falling out since that?s kind of what happens when things crumble. This dream means that you might have said something that you shouldn?t have. You might have said something false or foul, and the words are coming back to haunt you. You might have misspoken about some matter. With this in mind, you might also be having some embarrassment and being afraid that people will know your short-comings. You then spit these bits of your teeth, representing that you need to get rid of these false or foul words. However, it might also be that you need to say something and ?spit it out!?

I hope this was helpful!





Spoiler: BluePikachu47






BluePikachu47 said:


> I don't normally have dreams, but when I do, they are almost always in or around the same building. It's a giant, brick building that reminds me of a fun place to visit called the City Museum, and the building is a lot like the museum, but... warped. Everything is wonky and shifted around. I wonder why.


This building in your dream must be very significant then! Buildings represent the self and the body. How high you are in a building represents your level of understanding, awareness, or success. The building?s characteristic of being made with bricks represents individual ideas and thoughts molding together. Perhaps experience and heartbreak might have hardened you. You said that it reminds you of the City Museum. From what I searched about the City Museum, it seems that it uses some different kinds of architecture and industrial objects. It seems to be a hodgepodge of different parts of a town and you?re able to play in them (sounds amazing! I?m going to add this on my places to go list). Perhaps the way that building it set up might be a play back into your experiences of the City Museum if you have gone there. It can also represent creativity being put to work, wanting to be more carefree, and wanting to develop stronger ties. Museums represent a different path of success and needing to take risks. They can also represent your own personal history. Since it is all warped, it might suggest that you are trying to blend different parts of your personality and being more flexible. You might also be trying to combine different parts of your life while keeping everyone happy. I think this particular setting in your dream represents a certain understanding of yourself regarding different ideas represented by the objects that look like parts of the City Museum. It might be telling you of experiences that have hardened you, creativity, being carefree, and wanting to have stronger ties. You might also be needing to take more risks and be more flexible. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 9, 2016)

Spoiler: Derpykat?s & Niemyx?s dream interpretations






Spoiler: Derpykat?s dream






Derpykat said:


> _People are going to laugh at me but I don't care. I had these nightmares a lot as a kid, and I can't forget them.
> 
> I was around 7 years old when I kept having these ones.
> 
> ...


Awwww that sounds horrifying especially to have them as a kid! I don?t think anyone?s going to laugh and if they do, then that?s their problem. Nightmares are horrifying regardless of the content. I will do my best to help you figure out what this dream was trying to tell you!

In the beginning you were in your aunt?s house with your mother. Aunts represent family connection, heritage, and value while a house represents your soul and self. Your mother in your dream can either represent shelter, comfort, life, guidance, and protection or having trouble seeking individuality and development depending on how your relationship with your mother was at the time. Your mother gives you money, which represents success and prosperity is within your reach. Money can also represent confidence, self-worth, success, values, and believing in yourself. There seems to be a pattern of getting ?fives? in your money so we?re also going to include five into the analysis. Five represents persuasiveness, spontaneity, boldness, daring nature, action, and humanity. It can represent the five senses and needing to be more in tune with your senses or reflect a change in your path. Your mother then goes outside to the door for a cigarette. Going through doors represents new opportunities that are presented before you. They represent a new stage in your life and moving from one level of consciousness to another. People smoking in your dreams depends on what your personal thoughts are, but they can often indicate disagreement or rebellion. This portion of your dream seems to be about a whole lot of values and some new opportunities that you might have. It reflects family, gaining success, and action that needs to be taken to gain those things. It seems your mother might be guiding you to some sort of new opportunity, but that depends on how you view smoking. 

Then you started counting and staring at your money. Counting represents being too rigid and disciplined. It might be telling to relax. Sometimes the dream likes to use puns though and use it as a metaphor that other people can ?count? on you. Staring represents needing to take a closer look at a situation or relationship, possibly from another perspective or view. It can also represent being passive. I can see this as either needing to relax and take a closer look at your success or that you are being too passive on trying to gain success. Then you fall into a pitch black hole in the floor. Falling into a hole represents feeling stuck in a situation and that there might not be a point where you can turn back on a decision you have made. It could also represent diving into the subconscious and unknown. This hole was on the floor, which represents your support system and sense of security. It can also be a pun on being ?floored? or being caught off guard about something. Since you were sucked in, perhaps you feel a lack of power or control or that you feel that you are forced to do something that you don?t feel like doing. Screaming represents anger and fear, expressing powerful emotions that you have kept inside. There was also water at the bottom which represents being overcome with emotions and needing to gain greater control. Moving down suggests making a wrong decision or heading towards a wrong direction in life. It might also be a pun on feeling ?down? or depressed or since you were led down through a rope it could be ?let down? meaning you felt as though others did not meet your expectations. It might be a string which I think in this case represents concerns about the ability to hold a situation or relationship together. You were not able to move which again refers to the feelings of being trapped or being too rigid in attitude. This portion of the dream seems to reflect both being rigid and feeling trapped. It seems the dream is trying to get you to pay closer attention to something. You seem to be caught off guard by the lack of control and the emotions. You might feel that you are heading down the wrong way, sad, or ?let down.? 

Then you dropped the money and said no that it was yours. Dropping things indicates a need to let go of a project, relationship, person, or idea. Since it was money dropped it could be a need to let go of being too bold about success (combining a meaning for money and the 5). It could also just represent carelessness and dismay in how you let something slip through your fingers. By saying no, you do stand up for what you believe in and make your own decisions. What appears is a fictional character named Hubba-Hubba. Fictional characters in dreams imply wanting to escape from your reality. You need to consider the qualities of the fictional character and how you might need to incorporate those qualities within yourself. From what I searched, Hubba-Hubba is the parent figure who doesn?t travel to Earth but communicates with the rest of the Hoobs and helps compile some sort of encyclopedia for research. It is interesting that he is the one to encourage safety. Hubba-Hubba is in a sense some sort of alien which represents having difficulty adapting to your new surroundings. You might be having difficulties in handling a certain situation or person. It can also represent an encounter with an unfamiliar or neglected part of yourself. I think the presence of Hubba-Hubba might actually represent a fear of growing up and having to do some work. You might have had difficulty adapting to that type of situation or you might be neglecting a part of you that is some sort of a ?researcher? or a learner since that?s what the Hoobs seem to be doing and encouraging. The tune of ?Hubba-Hubba? constantly could represent communication from your subconscious. I think it is just a way of repeating the symbol. You were unable to escape, which represents feeling helpless and not being able to get away from life?s problems. You might be lacking direction or confidence. Finally, you awoke as you were about to drown. Drowning represents being overwhelmed by emotions. It could be that repressed issues are coming back to haunt you and that you are trying to proceed too quickly to discover yourself. I guess this part of the dream is about needing to let go of something and then accepting different aspects of yourself that you didn?t know or are afraid to face. The dream seems to be encouraging you to discover yourself, but you are also being too overwhelmed and might lack direction or confidence. 

In summary, I think this dream is about facing things that you might be afraid of acknowledging. The dream acknowledges your success in some things, but it is trying to show that you need to discover parts that you might not have direction in or have confidence in. It shows how you feel that you lack control, feel too rigid, or are lacking confidence or direction in what to do. However, the dream is encouraging you to face what you are afraid to acknowledge, which is represented by Hubba-Hubba. 

I hope this helped and was able to make sense out of this crazy dream!





Spoiler: Niemyx?s dream






Niemyx said:


> Ah, I've been having horror kind of dreams lately. Like on a mission to escapse this mental hospital that has had a bad history of killing and torture, it freaked me out since this took place in my house during my dream. I would always be the last one to survive and usually I might end up dying in my dream trying to save the people; family members or someone I've seen on the road? I can't remember their faces and sometimes I can't wake up from it.. What is this dreaming I don't know what it means Dx


Ahh more horror dreams! Let?s see what we can figure out here.

Dreaming of missions of escape represents a need to get out of a situation or attitude that keeping you locked in. You might also be refusing to face your problems. At times you do escape which represents experiencing a favorable turn of events. At times you are not able to escape from the situation of dying which represents not being able to escape from life?s problems and stress or a lack of direction and confidence. The mental hospital represents needing rest, particularly for your mind. The dream seems to be reminding you to ask for help when you need it. This mental hospital has a history of killing and torture. I?m going to take this as these are the things you need to be healed of. The killing seems to suggest needing healing from disconnected emotions and conscience. You might need healing from the old habits and parts of yourself or healing from being let down or betrayed. The torture represents needing healing because you feel helpless or victimized. You might feel that you cannot do anything to change your situation. Your feelings of being freaked out suggest a lack of self-doubt, incompetence, and a lack of control in your waking life. You might have second thoughts about decisions you have made or are angry about certain issues. This all took place in your own house, representing your own soul and self. Perhaps you need to dive deeper into your own soul and self to look at the situations that you are not facing. Whenever you do survive, it suggests that you will prevail over problems and need to look at the bright side no matter what happens, even though you were the last one. At times you die to save others, which represents inner changes, transformation, and self-discovery happening. Death is usually supposed to mean transitions and do not actually mean that you will die. Whenever you save your family, it represents your love for them in this case. This dream seems to be highlighting your need to heal but not facing it and not healing. You might have self-doubts about yourself or are unsure of what direction to take, but the dream is trying to give you hope that you will overcome situations. You just need to persevere even when things are bleak. I hope that this helps!


----------



## matt (Jan 9, 2016)

ams said:


> My teeth always fall out in my dreams



Yes or for some reason I smash my teeth together really hard and wake up

- - - Post Merge - - -

Blimey your answers are very comprehensive 
You serve the community well ;-)


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh my gosh, did I not even say thank you?? 
I'm so sorry,  I feel like a **** xD


----------



## sej (Jan 9, 2016)

So, I used to get these dreams a long time ago, but I don't so much anymore.
So, i was doing a school project with a friend, we were making a mummy model, then suddenly it came to life. I was trying to run but I was running so slow and the mummy was catching up with me, when I reached the back door I couldn't open in, it was like there was glass not letting me get out. I hid in the cupboard, and then the mummy opened it, then I woke up.

Notes:
It was really light outside, looked like it was the middle of the day.
It was in a house I have never seen before? 
I was doing the school project with a person that I hate.
I used to have a fear of mummys when I was younger.

Thank you!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 10, 2016)

Edit: Fail because I guess I can't close threads that have become this long on my own. I'm going to really have to ask that people *don't post dreams for awhile* so that I can catch up on all of the dreams already here. Sej's dream will be the last dream for a while then. 

I’ve been losing sleep and used most of my vacation trying to catch up. I’m starting to get stressed to be honest. It’s not that I don’t like doing them, it’s just I have a lot of them to do and I feel like some people don’t realize how long it takes me to do even one dream. I’m also going to be making up some more structure and rules because I’m continually getting requests that exceed the limit, making it harder for me to get to everybody’s fairly. Sorry that I have to do this and rant a little, but I need to take care of my health and consider my own limits. 




Spoiler: Azura’s dreams






Azura said:


> This got really long so I put it under a Spoiler tag, I ended up telling you like every dream I've had since birth, sorry about that... ^^; the benefits of keeping a dream diary I guess, I have a lot to talk about...



Haha nice that you keep a dream diary! In the future though, limit it to about two dreams per post per day please. It helps me get to other people who have dreams too. Let’s see how I can divide this… 



Spoiler:  Yeah



*Recurring dreams in the mall*
_Common themes_


Azura said:


> Well, it's not really just one dream, though I will have to come back for several dreams I've had, but something I've been needing to get off my chest, because it seems so weird, but as far as I can remember since my Freshman year, with me being a Senior now, I've been having lots of dreams involving a mall.



Generally, malls represent choices, decisions, and options you have in your waking life. The many choices you make helps to develop who you are as a person. It makes sense given that from freshman to senior year you are trying to establish identity and sense of self. Sometimes, malls suggest trying to make a favorable impression on someone because they also represent materialism and the need to keep up with the latest trend. Whenever you see a mall in your dream, consider the type and name of stores that you see in your dreams. 



Azura said:


> …and there's a bunch of others but these are the most recent that were recorded in my diary, and I can tell it's the same mall since I remember the different things the stores sold. Though one place in particular at the very top floor, there's this one place that's a big empty hallway with three stores- ones closed down, one sells a bunch of pink items, Makeup and furniture, and the other a bunch of anime gear and plushies, most notable to my memory Homestuck related items despite not being a fan anymore, and I constantly see this place in about every dream.



How high you are in buildings represents your level of understanding, awareness, or success. Since you are at the very top floor in your dreams, it seems that you are achieving very high levels of understanding, awareness, or success. Hallways represent self-exploration and the beginning of paths that you are taking in your life. They probably show how you are going through transitions and can also represent the new opportunities in your life. It was an empty hallway which suggests that there is something missing in your life. You are probably waiting to fill the void with those new opportunities. You saw three stores, which seems to represent your experiences. It could also be past, present, and future. Perhaps the closed store is the past where you were at first biased with judgement or unable to consider other options. You might have even felt inadequate and frustrated. Then the pink store might be the present. It depends on whether you like pink or not. If you don’t like pink, then it represents dependency or problems with parents. If you do like pink then it represents love, joy, and kindness. It can be implied that you are healed or are healing with love. This store had a mix of makeup and furniture. Makeup suggests either trying to conceal a part of yourself or putting your best face forward. Furniture represents how you feel about yourself and your family, your relationships with others, and how they fit into your life. It seems that this store represents a time when you were either dependent on others and concealing a part of yourself or a time when you were very happy, healing, and putting your best face forward. The last store had a lot of anime objects, particularly Homestuck. Anime represents a carefree attitude, a desire to escape everyday life, or whatever you associate with anime. The plushies in particular emphasize the escape from daily responsibilities and problems. You might be seeking for security and love. What I searched about Homestuck was that it is about a group of teenagers who accidentally cause the end of the world through a beta of a computer game and they have to play the game to create a new universe. When you see particulars such as these, you need to consider your associations with the show, especially the items that you see.  It could also be a combination of the symbols: apocalypse, universe, and computer games. You might be beginning to have an emotional, dramatic change within yourself with endless possibilities for you to change. However, it seems that you see this as a situation where you either win or lose. It seems that whenever this scene comes up, you are looking at how aware you are about yourself and how you are taking new opportunities to explore yourself and your life. The three stores might represent past, present, future. 

_Dreams_




Azura said:


> One dream I remember was this chainsaw killer chasing after me and other members of my color guard. My closest friend from the guard and I hid in a store called 'Zealous', which was a jewelry store that also sold clothes.



For this dream, chainsaws represent something drastic that is about to happen. However, they can also suggest getting to the bottom of something quickly. Killers represent a part of emotions having been cut off and losing your identity. They can also represent purification and healing process by cutting something negative off. Chase dreams typically represent avoiding situations that you do not think you can manage. From what I remember, color guard involved flags, so I’m going to go with flags for this. They can either be about peace, patriotism, duties, or warnings and issues that are weighing on your mind. Finally, let’s focus on hiding and where you hid. Hiding represents keeping secrets or withholding information. You might not be ready to face up to a situation and deal with an issue. You hid in a store named “zealous” and the closest meaning I can get from that name is representing your growth and insight, channeling your energy in a positive way. Jewelry represents status, self-worth, and value. It highlights the importance of spiritual and psychological riches. The clothing represents either looking for a new image or anxieties on fitting in or being suited for a position or role. It seems this dream seems to be about a decision that you either have to make or have made quickly. I think you are needing to decide whether you heal and cut off things from your life that are negative or whether you would rather let the issue just go away rather than face it directly. You seem to have the potential to grow, but anxieties on fitting in or looking for a new image might be hindering you. 




Azura said:


> Another dream with the mall, they were having a convention and one of my friends (Not from guard) and I were chased through the mall by David Bowie (???) and then later my director



A convention represents a need for contact and communication. You need to keep in mind that choices you make affect people around you. It can also be a metaphor for different parts of yourself coming together. Also consider what kind of convention you were at for additional clues into what you might be lacking. Friends in your dream represents parts of your personality that you need to incorporate and acknowledge. Again, chase dreams represent avoiding situations that you don’t think you can manage. Being chased by David Bowie could be avoiding something that is related to things that you associate with David Bowie. Being chased by your director represents avoiding exerting control over certain parts of your life. I think this part of the dream represents needing to communicate with other people or different parts of yourself coming together but avoiding those aspects or at least control over them. 




Azura said:


> another one, I was trying to get away from my Guard director, but was caught in the elevator


Again, it seems that you are avoiding controlling different parts of your life, only this time it seems that your emotions have gotten out of control or you feel stuck.

*Dreams with Director*




Azura said:


> Though, speaking of my director, I also had a dream where I was suppose to change into my costume for a colorguard performance but forgot, and everyone was gone to try out for this Disney thing, and when they got back I was like dang, but he was on his way, so I threw my bag down and was going to run into the forest then realized I wasn't going to make it and hid in a tree stump from him.



Dreaming of forgetting things represents life’s anxieties. You might have a lot of stress and feel that you need to tend to everyone’s needs. Everyone else was trying out for something in Disney. An audition represents insecurity and vulnerability, especially with expressing yourself. Perhaps it is trouble with taking time off and looking for happiness as represented by Disney. Then you threw your bag down. Throwing something represents someone or something that you need to get rid of in your life, or that you are “throwing the game” or working against the objective. In other words, you might be working against yourself and hurting yourself more. The bag represents the responsibilities that you carry, so perhaps you are working against yourself and throwing your responsibilities out the window. You try to run away to the forest but you realized you weren’t going to make it and hid in a tree stump. Running away suggests issues that you are trying to avoid. This is highlighted by the forest, which represents an escape into a simpler way of life. You are weighed down by the demands of your life. Hiding also suggests not being ready to face a situation. However, since you were hiding from your director, it implies that there are some feelings of guilt involved. The tree stump can either be that someone or something is preventing your growth or forward progress or that you are “stumped” on a problem. This dream seems to be about some sort of stress and throwing away your responsibilities. You might not be ready and seeking a simpler solution because you are prevented from moving forward or because you are stumped. 




Azura said:


> I also remember another dream where I had to go to a contest and perform despite me not being in Winterguard that year and he was mad when I didn't know what I was doing, then I had to get a ride back home with him but ran away or something like that, he gets mad at me a lot in my dreams, geez.



Finally, you had another dream where you had to go to a contest, representing a need to prove yourself as worthy and deserving. Whether you won or lost represents how much self-esteem you have. I think the anger that your director expresses can either represent anger that he does express in waking life or anger projected onto yourself. You might be especially angry with the way you are handling situations. It seems that you are trying to avoid these issues or responsibilities and are taking a passive role.




I hope that these were helpful!





Spoiler: Thank yous






matt said:


> Blimey your answers are very comprehensive
> You serve the community well ;-)


Awww thank you! It really means a lot for you to say that. I hope you don’t mind me taking a bit to get to your dream, even if it’s one sentence. I just have to get through everyone else’s.



Nightmares said:


> Oh my gosh, did I not even say thank you??
> I'm so sorry,  I feel like a **** xD


Don’t worry about it! You always said thank you before anyway. I forget things like that too sometimes.


----------



## Azura (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow, Thank you so much! I'm very sorry for not following that rule I feel so bad now, it seems I ranted on way to long, I do appreciate you taking your time to evaluate all of them despite my mishap, I do appreciate that a lot! 

You seem to hit every nail on the head with how I feel and showed stuff I didn't even know! I'm amazed all that can be found in my dreams, it encourages me to continue with my diary and see what interpretations I can find! 

Again sorry for the misunderstanding, though I am glad you took your time to evaluate all my dreams, thank you so much!


----------



## chocobeann (Jan 12, 2016)

FelicityShadow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, I'm sorry for the late response. I read the interpretation slowly through out the weekend because I was out for a bit, haha!

wow that was such a detailed analysis! It's definitely accurate to how I've been feeling for the past few months. I wasn't expecting you to look into Taehyung and Yoongi but that was really interesting to read about how they could have fit in and if they symbolize anything. I appreciate it! 
I usually have multiple dreams in one night and they're so strange. It's so cool to have them interpreted by someone more experienced. >< I'll have to come back sometime with more dreams. Thank you so much!!


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 17, 2016)

I rarely dream anymore but today I had a weird dream.
(maybe its my memory or..?)

It starts out with me wanting to get lasik because I didnt want to wear contacts anymore.
So my boyfriend says he knows a girl who can hook me up for way cheaper and shes licensed.
I trust him whole heartedly but I don't trust the skill of his friend. So she comes to visit us in our house.
She claims she can do plastic surgery too so I'm like sure hook me up today.
She gets out her numbing eye drops to prepare me for lasik (in my own house??? except the house in my dream wasn't the house I actually live in real life)

She keeps reassuring me I'll be okay because I'm nervous, and also touches my eyeball to ask me if I'm numb yet. I told her that her pokes don't bother me (because its the natural reaction for an eye to blink if you touch it) But I can still feel and I dont want to proceed with the procedure until I'm completely numb as intended. She kept adding more drops but it wasn't working. I went to an actual Lasik doctor and showed him the bottle and he told me that it is diluted and expired. 
I felt grateful I trusted my gut, so I told her um.. I don't feel right about this. Let's just call it a day. So she said thats okay.

Then she convinces me to do plastic surgery. She said she could give me face reconstruction to look like any girl I want. And cut off fat from my body to make me as skinny as I want. I said uhhh lets just do one procedure today to avoid so much healing.
I wanted to test her ability first so she doesnt screw up my face.

She basically numbed my legs with cream, squeezed my fatty calves and cut off a little bit, stitched it up. I litterally saw the chunks of my leg in her hands and she just used a surgical knife. Idk why its so vivid but it was. Pain was minimal but my legs looked goofy.. Pinned shut with stitches but stick thin which boosted my confidence for some reason.

And so about a week later I think?? (My dream didnt show if time passed or not.)
I just went out to the mall with my boyfriend feeling very confident.
A lady from behind says "Nice legs" and laughs at me. I thought my surgery had paid off but I looked down and my legs we're all hairy. I felt embarassed that I had forgotten to shave and think she was pointing that out. Not my thinner legs.

wth does this mean???? omg


----------



## sej (Jan 17, 2016)

FelicityShadow said:


> Edit: Fail because I guess I can't close threads that have become this long on my own. I'm going to really have to ask that people *don't post dreams for awhile* so that I can catch up on all of the dreams already here. Sej's dream will be the last dream for a while then.
> 
> I’ve been losing sleep and used most of my vacation trying to catch up. I’m starting to get stressed to be honest. It’s not that I don’t like doing them, it’s just I have a lot of them to do and I feel like some people don’t realize how long it takes me to do even one dream. I’m also going to be making up some more structure and rules because I’m continually getting requests that exceed the limit, making it harder for me to get to everybody’s fairly. Sorry that I have to do this and rant a little, but I need to take care of my health and consider my own limits.
> 
> ...



Aww, I hope things get better!

Also, you don't have to do mine if it is too much!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Feb 6, 2016)

Sorry everyone but I decided that I couldn't continue his anymore. I just had a lot of school and personal stuff going on and I need to devote more time into those things. It was fun though! Thanks for everyone who posted dreams.


----------

